# win-loads.net



## Dawny (17 Dezember 2008)

Huhu,
ich bin ja so blöd, heute morgen habe ich mich bei win-loads.net angemeldet und nein, ich hab nicht gelsen, dass es was kostet.
Angemeldet habe ich mich zwar mit nem fakenamen aber mit richige Adresse. So nun habe ich gegoogled und raus kam, eine [........] Nun habe ich denen eine email geschickt mit der bitte um Löschung des Accounts und der Drohung eines Anwalts, sollte der Account nciht gelöscht werden. In den nutzungsbedingeung steht, mann kan innerhalb von 24 Std zurcktreten.
Nun musste man ja diese Nutzugnsbedingung mit einem Haken bestätigen, nur leider bestätigt man damit auch, das iwderrufsrecht.
was soll ich jetzt machen. abwarten was kommt oder gleich reagieren? oben genannte sachen hab ich mir durchgelsen, helfen mri aber noch nciht weiter.
LG dawny


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Dawny schrieb:


> heute morgen habe ich mich bei win-loads.net angemeldet und nein, ich hab nicht gelsen, dass es was kostet.


Siehe Screenshot, das kann unter diesen Umständen ja mal passieren.


Dawny schrieb:


> habe ich gegoogled und raus kam, eine *****firma.


Was Google so alle weiß, ts,ts,ts! Obs stimmt sei erstmal dahin gestellt sein.


Dawny schrieb:


> was soll ich jetzt machen. abwarten was kommt


Genau, denn du kannst das eh nicht mehr aufhalten, wenn was kommen sollte. Du bist innerhalb der vorgesehenen 24 Stunden vom Vertrag zurück getreten - etwas ruppig aber naja. Somit dürfte eigentlich die Sache erledigte sein, es fehlt nur noch an einer Bestätigung des Anbieters, denn der schreibt selbst: 





> 4. Bis zum Ablauf des Anmeldetages (24:00 Uhr; "Testzeitraum") kann der Kunde den Zugang zu den in Abs. 1 genannten Inhalten nutzen, ohne dafür eine Vergütung oder ein Entgelt zu schulden.
> 5. Bis zum Ablauf des Testzeitraums gem. Ziff. 4 räumt der Dienstleister dem Kunden – unbeschadet seines gesetzlichen Widerrufsrechts (vgl. § 5) – ein Rücktrittsrecht ein.





Dawny schrieb:


> Drohung eines Anwalts, sollte der Account nciht gelöscht werden.


Lass doch den Quatsch. Du hast den Anwalt doch gar nicht im Kreuz, oder? Außerdem, was soll der schon gegen einen Schweizer Briefkasten ausrichten?


----------



## Dawny (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Mit dem Anwalt hab ich telefoniert und er ruft laut Sekretariat um 10 Uhr zurück...

Besagte firma ist genau wie opendownload und megadownload.


----------



## Dawny (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Zum Screenshot, mir ist die rechte Seite erst aufgefallen, als ich nochmal nachgeschaut habe.
ich hatte allerdings da schon ein freeware Programm geladen,hab das aber gleich wieder gelöscht.
Ich hab bei dieser serviecehotline angerufen und denen nochmal klargemacht, was Sache ist. da meinte ja sie haben aber nen haken gemacht und da hab ich dem auch gesagt, dass diese bedingung rechtswidrig ist und das geladene programm freeware ist und sie gar kein geld nehmen dürfen.

ich fühl mich von dir irgendwie net gerade ok behandelt


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Dawny schrieb:


> Besagte firma ist...


media intense GmbH
 Rathausstrasse 14
 6340 Baar
 Schweiz

Siehe > HIER <.


Dawny schrieb:


> genau wie opendownload und megadownload.


Das sind drei verschiedene Baustellen. opendownload.de wird von einer Firma in Hessen betrieben und mega-downloads.net von Österreichern. Aber in der Tat, die Projekte ähneln sich doch sehr.


----------



## Dawny (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Naja sind nicht die gleichen firmen aber doch die gleiche Art und weise. habe mit dem anwalt telefoniert und er meinte, auch die firma ist dafür bekannt. Ich soll abwarten, sobald nen Brief kommt, werde ich mih mit ihm wieder in verbindung sezten. Auch die Leute fahren vielleicht mal andere geschütze auf


----------



## Florian Henckel (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo zusammen! 


Mein Situation ist wie folgt: 

Um ein Programm bei win-loads.net herunterzuladen musste ich mich bei dieser Seite erst anmelden. Dabei habe ich nicht beachtet, dass ich damit einen Vertrag eingehe à 96 € blahblah (stand neben dem Adressfeld).  
 
Als ich aufeinmal eine Rechnung in meinem Emailpostfach fand überwies ich natürlich aus angst sofort über online banking die geforderte Summe !!! 

So weit so schlecht. Ich dachte mir nur , jetzt hasse den Salat !! , und wollte nun wenigstens mal schauen was es noch so auf der Seite gibt, um den "Service" wenigstens zu Nutzen. 

( Ein Freund von mir bekann wegen so einer kleinigkeit schon einmal sofort einen Schufaeintrag und konnte sich paar Tage später KEIN HANDY mehr Anmelden !! ! ) , weil ich denke es sei serwohl rechtens und ich keine Probleme jeglicher art wegen dieser albernden summe haben wollte habe ich sofort überwiesen! !!  

Werde ab nun ALLES LESEN :-? ! 

Hatt sonst noch jemand eine Rechnung erhalten ?  :wall:


LG Florian Henckel


----------



## Reducal (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Florian Henckel schrieb:


> Dabei habe ich nicht beachtet, dass ich damit einen Vertrag eingehe à 96 € blahblah (stand neben dem Adressfeld).


Wie kannst du das behaupten? Stand das dort als du die Anmeldung durchgeführt hattest (und du rekapitulierst die Seite aus dem Cache) oder bezieht sich die Einsicht durch einen erneuten Aufruf der Registrierungsseite?



Florian Henckel schrieb:


> wegen so einer kleinigkeit schon einmal sofort einen Schufaeintrag


...wegen so einer bestimmt nicht!



Florian Henckel schrieb:


> Werde ab nun ALLES LESEN :-? !


Das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, dass der vermeintliche Vertrag Gültigkeit hat. Wenn nämlich ein Irrtum bei einer der beiden Vertragsparteien besteht, dann kann es sein, dass ein Vertrag nicht verbindlich zu Stande kam. Das bedeutet, dass nicht zwingend eine Zahlungsverpflichtung abgeleitet werden kann.


----------



## Dawny (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

es ist schonmal nicht legal, wenn in den Nutzungsbedingungen steht, man kann widerrufen, und das Häkchen amchen muss, und aber man aber gleichzeitig mit demHäkchen sein Widerrufsrecht verliert.


Wann kam denn die Rechnung und wann hattest du dich registriert


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Google weiss bereits einiges, auch über "gewisse Verflechtungen".
Da Antiabzocke ja bereits seit einigen Tagen "out of order" ist, bitte "Cache" anklicken!


----------



## cinnibabe (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo !
Mir das heute auch passiert!!
ICh habe soeben die Rechnung gesehen. Und frage mich eben auch, ob ich lieber zahle, da ich etwas schiss habe das die kosten zum schluß steigen. 
ICh weiss gar nicht was ich da für ein Programm runtergeladen haben soll :-(
ICh habe eh grad keine Kohle und nun so was . 
Ich bin auf diese seite geraten, weil ich Firefox runterladen wollte. Da bin ich auf diese Seite gekommen und da mußte ich mich einloggen. 
Da ich ja wußte, dass Firefox nichts kostet habe ich mir nichts dabei gedacht. NAch der Registrierung ist nichts geschehen, ich habe kein Passwort zugesendet bekommen und nichts. Dann habe ich auf einer anderen Seite Firefox gefunden und habe win-loads aus meinem Gedächtnis verloren. ICh habe ja nichts genutzt! Und das ich wegen Firefox mich anmelden musste ist doch schon betrug!   :cry:
Trotzdem habe ich nun Schiss, was ich machen soll. Aber ich senbde sonst auch erstmal eine Mail zurück. 








lg


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*



cinnibabe schrieb:


> Und frage mich eben auch, ob ich lieber zahle, da ich etwas schiss habe das die kosten zum schluß steigen.


Tu was du nicht lassen kannst. Die Hinweise zu denen  die Links  oben auf der Seite 
führen, kannst du  jedenfalls weder gelesen noch die Videos gesehn haben, da man sonst  
nicht auf eine  derartig absurde Idee kommen kann.

Ansonsten: persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nicht drin, da in Deutschland verboten


----------



## cinnibabe (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

"...nicht auf eine  derartig absurde Idee kommen kann"

Ja, ich habe es gelesen, vielleicht habe ich noch nicht so viel Erfahrung  in diesen Dingen. 
Und es als absurd zu bezeichnen , dass man sich Gedanken macht, finde ich recht unhöflich. 



"Ansonsten: persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nicht drin, da in Deutschland "

aha und was soll mir dieser Satz sagen?


----------



## webwatcher (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Dass dir hier niemand  sagen wird/darf, was du persönlich tun oder nicht tun sollst.

Lies und  schau die Infos. dann sollte es klar sein. Falls nicht
> Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt


----------



## Dawny (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich habe mich an einen Anwalt für Medienrecht gewand, und sobald von den Herrschaften was kommt, kriegt mein Anwalt bescheid.


----------



## vecop (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Habe mich auch, in einem Zustand von Abwesenheit, bei Win-loads.net angemeldet.
Habe dann eine Mail bekommen das der Dienst kostenpflichtig sei usw.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich von meinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht, und warte jetzt auf die Antwort.

Dies stand unter anderem in der Mail :

_2. Informationen zum Widerrufsrecht und Belehrung:_
_2.1 Widerrufsrecht_
_Der Kunde kann, sofern er Verbraucher im Sinne des § 13 BGB ist, die Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z. B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt frühestens mit Erhalt dieser Belehrung. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an die nachfolgend genannte Adresse, E-Mail oder Faxnummer:_

Ich hoffe,dass das noch gut geht.


----------



## mongole (22 Dezember 2008)

*Ich (minderjährig) registriert bei win-loads.net*

Hallo
habe mich um die Suchfunktion bemüht, aber nicht wirklich etwas genauers gefunden. 

ich habe mich (16 jahre) bei win-loads.net angemeldet,(keine echten Daten, ausser E-mail) ohne die Software runterzuladen. Dann hab ich natürlich per e-mail eine Rechnung über 96 eusen gesendet bekommen. Als antwort schrieb ich (hab als meine Mutter geschrieben) ganz formlos: 



> _da mein Sohn, der minderjährig ist, diesen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat ohne meiner  Erlaubnis, würde ich den Vertrag gerne auflösen_
> 
> 
> das ist ja auch eigentlich wahr.
> ...


ehrlich gesagt, ich versteh es nicht. sollte ich wirklich meine kopie der geburtsurkunde/ausweis senden? oder wäre das 14-tägige widerrufsrecht auch hier zu gebrauchen? (hab den vertrag am 7.12. "abgeschlossen") 
hab auch schon überlegt, ob ich diese mails einfach ignorieren soll. 
bin übrigens aus österreich, falls dies irgendwie weiterhilft


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ich (minderjährig) registriert bei win-loads.net*

Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosanbietern sind wenig  zielführend 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## chinomo77 (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Jaaa, ich habe den selben Fehler gemacht und wollte n kostenfreies Divx Update dummerweise bei dem Anbieter Win-Loads.net runterladen. Ich erzähl euch die Geschichte jetzt nicht auch nochmal, da sie sie sich ja eh ähneln. Als ich vorhin die Rechnungsmail bekam dachte ich im ersten Schreckmoment daran Selbstjustiz an den Gaunern aus der Schweiz zu verüben...auf der anderen Seite finden die ja auch immer mal wieder Deppen wie uns.

Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt schon einmal etwas beruhigter, nachdem ich soviel in den Foren über opendownload und win-loads gelesen hab.Ich muß allerdings zugeben mir fällt es schon schwer da ruhig zu bleiben .Werde es aber beherzigen..zu mal ich auch nen falschen Namen angegeben hatte...

Was ich jedenfalls komisch finde ....ist es überhaupt rechtlich möglich auf diese Art wie die es handhaben von seinem Wiederrufsrecht zurückzutreten ?  
und...was wäre rein hypothetisch wenn mich jetzt jemand komplett anderes dort angemeldet hätte...ich schließlich von denen eine "Bestätigungsmail" mit Zugangsdaten erhalten hätte...und in dieser Bestätigungsmail gäbe es nicht einmal einen Aufforderungslink der die Anmeldung letztendlich abschließen würde??(So eine Mail habe ich nämlich erhalten) Die können doch dann nicht automatisch davon ausgehen das die angegebene E-Mail Adresse zu dem angemeldeten Deppen gehört....

Nun ja..würde gerne noch mehr über Win-loads.net lesen

hat jemand von euch das Drama vielleicht schonmal ausgestanden???

Gruß und schönes Fest


----------



## mongole (22 Dezember 2008)

Nunja, ich werde einfach nicht auf solche Mails  eingehen, dafür sind mir meine Nerven zu schade. Die sollen sich an die Leute beglücken, die ohne sich zu informieren irgendwelche dubiosen Rechnungen begleichen. 
Liebe Grüße und schöne Feiertage

Danke übrigens an Webwatcher für das verschieben meines Beitrages, du musst Nervendrähte aus Stahl haben. :smile:

schade finde ich das nicht vorhandenseien der Editierfunktion.(zumindest habe ich keine entdecken können) Finde ich schade


----------



## spacereiner (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> sollte ich wirklich meine kopie der geburtsurkunde/ausweis senden


 
Das würde ich auf keinen Fall machen,denn dazu ist man garnicht verpflichtet



> Sollte die Minderjährigkeit nicht nachgewiesen werden können



Dann beweisst sie doch einfach

Die müssen beweisen dass jemand minderjährig ist,nicht Du



> schade finde ich das nicht vorhandenseien der Editierfunktion



Das geht erst nach einer gewissen Anzahl von Beiträgen.Wegen Spam oder was weiss ich warum:-?


----------



## Lalayth (27 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Puh,... *aufatme* 
Ich stecke in der selben Lage und bin einfach nur froh, dass ich nicht die einzigste bin...

Ich habe schon mit denen Kontakt aufgenommen. Wiederrufsrecht hat keiner von uns mehr. Ich habe das schon angefordert, gem. nach § 13. Hab mich extra informiert und so. Da kam nur zurück, dass ich bei der Anmeldung auf das Recht verzichtet habe. Und tatsächlich, ich hab noch einmal nachgeguckt, da steht wirklich, dass ich darauf verzichte, direkt unter den Nutzungsbedingungen. Deshalb verstehe ich die erste Mail von denen auch nicht, wo ja steht, dass wir die einfordern können. 

Ich habe denen auch geschrieben, dass ich minderjährig bin,.... und sie 
wollen meine Geburtsurkunde, also ne Kopie, wie vorher genannt auch schon. 
Ich würde die auch einscannen und dahin schicken, allerdings habe ich mich über meinen Spitznamen eingeloggt und meinen 2. Namen weg gelassen. Also, z.B. aus Janina nur Nina gemacht... 

Hoffe es schreiben noch ein paar, denn ich bin auch etwas hilflos, und ich habe keine Lust 2 Jahre lang das Geld zu bezahlen...

lg Lalaaa


----------



## spacereiner (27 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> Ich habe denen auch geschrieben, dass ich minderjährig bin,.... und sie
> wollen meine Geburtsurkunde, also ne Kopie, wie vorher genannt auch schon


 Na und,lass sie doch wollen
 Die müssen beweisen dass Du minderjährig ist und nicht umgekehrt
 Nehm denen doch nicht die Arbeit ab


> Ich würde die auch einscannen und dahin schicken


 Solchen Typen persönliche Unterlagen zuschicken
 BESTIMMT NICHT


> Da kam nur zurück, dass ich bei der Anmeldung auf das Recht verzichtet habe


Ist sowas überhaupt zulässig


----------



## wahlhesse (27 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo,

bitte gehe mal ganz nach oben auf dieser Seite, da steht alles was man tun oder besser lassen sollte. Wenn minderjährig, ist es eh die Aufgabe der Eltern.

Keine Panik, es sind hunderttausende in die gleiche Falle getappt. Auch viele Erwachsene. Daher solltest Du keine Angst haben, Deinen Eltern bescheid zu geben. Wenn ihr die obigen Hinweise gelesen habt gehts Euch wieder gut. Ehrlich.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Lalayth (27 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ja, wegen den persönlichen Daten hab ich auch gewartet :-D
Ich weiß ja, dass die eigentlich kein Recht haben, das anzufordern.

Soll ich dann erst mal abwarten oder denen noch eine e- mail schreiben, so in der Art, dass es mein Recht ist, dass ich ihnen dass nicht zusenden werden, und ob es andere Lösungen gäbe?

Oder einfach Klappe halten?

Thx :-D


----------



## spacereiner (27 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Stehst Du auf Brieffreundschaften,wenn nicht hier lesen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Lalayth (27 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich hab en Hacken gefunden 
Hab mir alles nochmal genau durchgelesen. 
In meiner ersten Mail von denen, stand was interessantes. Ich kopier mal 2 Teile....

"Wir möchten Sie darauf hinweisen, dass unsere Dienstleistung kostenpflichtig ist, sollten Sie sie nicht wünschen so machen Sie bitte von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch."

"2.1 Widerrufsrecht
Der Kunde kann, sofern er Verbraucher im Sinne des § 13 BGB ist, die Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z. B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt frühestens mit Erhalt dieser Belehrung. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs."

Ich habe das Widerrufsrecht Ordnungsgemäß abgeschickt und dann kam:

"wir können Ihren Widerruf leider nicht akzeptieren, da Sie bei der Anmeldung ausdrücklich auf Ihr Widerrufsrecht verzichtet haben."

Kann man da was draus machen/ Dürfen die das? 

Nochmals thx :-D


----------



## Reducal (27 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Lalayth schrieb:


> Dürfen die das?


Aber natürlich, es kann jeder irgendwie machen, was er will! Ob allerdings diese Formulierungskriese in einem ordentlichen Vertrag Bestand hält, kann doch stark bezweifelt werden. Bezweifelt werden kann deshalb auch, ob überhaupt in Zahlungsanspruch besteht.
So jedoch läuft das Biz - juristisch unerfahrene User treffen auf juristisch ungebildete Anbieter. Einige zahlen, andere nicht - wer nicht überweist, kann sein Geld behalten und er nielams auf die dämlichen Forderungen eingeht, hört irgendwann nichts mehr von derartigen Halunken.


----------



## Lalayth (27 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ok, ich danke euch, bin echt beruhigt ^^

:-D


----------



## Dawny (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hm ich bekam ne mail dass mein account gelöschtwird und man mein ausscheiden als Kundin bedauert


----------



## chinomo77 (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hi ,sach mal ..wie hattest du denn jetzt weiterhin reagiert ,damit die dich letztendlich in ruhe ließen??ich hardere jetzt noch ob ich heute per email widerrufen soll oder es doch besser lasse...kannst du mir kurz mal schreiben was dein anwalt dazu sagte?
ich bin total hin und her gerissen..da ja in der bestätigungsmail und auch in der maske ja eigentlich alles mehr oder weniger deutlich zu lesen war...und ichs trotzdem nicht geckeckt hatte...aufjedenfall glückwunsch das du den albtraum mit dem pack hinter dir hast.

gruß:-D


----------



## preston (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Entschuldigung, dass ich das Gespräch über mir nicht weiterführe.

Auch ich bin leider in die Falle von win-loads.net getappt, und habe ich mich dort mit einer *FAKE-Emailadresse *angemeldet.
Als ich im Postfach dieser Emailadresse nachschaute, erhielt ich eine Rechnung in Höhe von 96 Euro pro Jahr (die Vertragslaufzeit beträgt 2 Jahre).
Ohne eine Beschwerde an die Firma geschickt zu haben, habe ich kurz darauf diesen Email-Account gelöscht...in der Hoffnung dadurch den Kontakt abgebrochen zu haben.
Ich persönlich bin noch *nicht volljährig* und kann aus diesem Grund doch keinen Vertrag abschließen...oder?
Dennoch befürchte ich, dass diese Firma anhand der IP Nummer zurückverfolgen kann, wer dahintersteckt...

Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle tun?


----------



## wahlhesse (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Persönliche Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall ist leider nicht erlaubt. Wohl aber Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe:
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Betrug Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso: Kostenfallen im Internet für eilige Leser: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Lesen, verstehen und zurücklehnen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## vecop (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe heute eine Mail von Win-loads.net erhalten, nachdem ich allen Unken zum trotz naiver weise versucht habe meinen Widerspruch durchzusetzen.

Ein Auszug:

wir können Ihren Widerruf leider nicht akzeptieren, da Sie bei der Anmeldung ausdrücklich auf Ihr Widerrufsrecht verzichtet haben.
Sie haben uns mehrmals bestätigt dass Sie den Vertrag abgeschlossen haben, und auf Ihr Widerrufsrecht verzichtet haben, daher ist der Vertrag zweifelsfrei aufrecht.
Da Sie bei Ihrer Anmeldung Ihre Willenserklärung und Übereinstimmung abgegeben haben und die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen akzeptiert haben, müssen Sie den Vertrag einhalten.
Bitte informieren Sie sich bei Ihrem Anwalt über den aufrechten Vertrag, dieser wird Ihnen Bestätigen dass der Verzicht auf Ihr Widerrufsrecht bei redaktionellen Inhalten (Geistiges Eigentum) üblich und rechtens ist.
Sie haben unsere AGB gelesen und akzeptiert, zudem stehen neben dem von Ihnen ausgefüllten Anmeldeformular nochmals die wichtigsten Vertragsbedingungen und die dazugehörenden Kosten.
Die Rechnung ist daher gerechtfertigt aufrecht, und nicht anfechtbar.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Ihr Win-Loads.net - Team


Das "_mehrmals bestätigt_ " waren wohl meine Antworten auf deren Mails.

Natürlich bekommt man bei solchen Aussagen wie "Bitte informieren Sie sich bei Ihrem Anwalt ..........." flaues Gefühl im Magen aber

Ich werde ab jetzt das tun was man wohl eigentlich tun sollte.............. nichts.

Ich werde hier weiter über meine "Erlebnisse" berichten.


----------



## sascha (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> Bitte informieren Sie sich bei Ihrem Anwalt über den aufrechten Vertrag, dieser wird Ihnen Bestätigen dass der Verzicht auf Ihr Widerrufsrecht bei redaktionellen Inhalten (Geistiges Eigentum) üblich und rechtens ist.



Ein flaues Gefühl bekomme ich da allenfalls in Sachen Grammatik. Läuft da ein billiges Übersetzungsprogramm oder haben die tatsächlich ein gewisses Problem mit Rechtschreibung und deutscher Sprache?


----------



## obwohl (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Danke für die Zusammenstellung der Informationen. Ab sofort landet alles bis auf richterliche Mahnungen im Spam/Mülleimer.


----------



## jiggidi (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo,

habe heute eine Mahnung von den Jungs aus der Schweiz bekommen, kann mich aber nicht einmal dran erinnern jemals eine Rechnung gesehen zu haben. Ganz davon zu schweigen das ich keine Ahnung hatte das es Geld kostet. Im Endeffekt bin ich nur wegen eines DivX-Updates auf der Seite gelandet und habe nicht einmal etwas geladen! 
Wie soll ich mich jetzt weiter verhalten? Nicht reagieren? Eine  Mail zurücksenden das es sich um einen Irrtum handeln muss und ich so einen Vertrag nie abgeschlossen hätte?


----------



## eloa (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hallihallo,

bei mir das gleiche mit win-loads. ich hab total panik bekommen, dann erstmal viel gelesen und dann war ich beim verbraucherschutz. allein durch den  erzwungenen verzicht auf widerrufsrecht meinte die dame müsse ich nicht zahlen und gab mir ein formular mit, dass ich dem anwalt von dieser firma schicken solle, falls er sich melden würde. auch wenn die mich verunsichern würden könne ich jederzeit hinkommen (kann ich übrigens nur empfehlen! und selbst eine rechtsberatung ist da nicht teuer). dann hatte ich ein gutes gewissen und hab auch nicht gezahlt. jedoch kam heut nacht die mahnung und die macht mich verdammt unsicher. da steht unter anderem:



> "Auf dieser Internetseite haben Sie durch das explizite Setzen eines Hakens
> unsere Nutzungsbedingungen akzeptiert. Aus diesen geht hervor, dass Sie
> ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement abschließen, wenn nicht innerhalb des Testtages
> (bis 24.00) eine Kündigung erfolgt - Auf Ihr Widerrufsrecht haben Sie bereits
> ...



hart bleiben und nicht zahlen? ich bin leider gottes mit einem gewissen gesegnet, das allzuleicht zu schlechtem gewissen neigt... es stimmt ja auch, dass in der "bestätigungsmail" stand, dass der zugang kostenpflichtig ist. ich habe eben nochmal nachgesehen: explizit steht in der mail nicht, dass man bis 24 uhr noch kündigen kann (zumal diese mail um 23:03 kam und weniger als eine stunde "testzugang" ja auch etwas schwachsinnig ist...).

es bleibt beim nicht-zahlen, oder?


----------



## eloa (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

eine mir wichtige und mich verunsicherne passage aus der mail habe ich vergessen:


> "Wir möchten in diesem Zusammenhang auf die bereits ergangenen Urteile zur Thematik Internet-Verträge/Dienstleistungen verweisen, die Sie auf der Internetseite  forderungseinzug.de einsehen können."



dabei gelangt man auf die homepage der kanzlei [ edit] die meines wissens und nach einigem googlen eben dafür bekannt ist, solche geschäfte abzuziehen. aber ich denk mir halt: naja, warum sollten sie bei mir nicht im recht sein? 

:wall:


----------



## Wembley (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*



eloa schrieb:


> aber ich denk mir halt: naja, warum sollten sie bei mir nicht im recht sein?



[ironie ein]
Genau. Was wissen schon Juristen, die sich seit Jahren damit beschäftigen. Was weiß schon die Verbraucherzentrale.
Die, die das Geld haben wollen, wissen es ja am Besten. Sind ja die Überdrüber-Rechtsexperten. Verwenden zwar Argumente, die einem die Haare zu Berge stehen lassen. Aber was solls. Die sind ja sooo schlau und klug.
[ironie aus]

Lies dir die Links ganz oben (blaue Schrift) durch. Dann weißt du, mit welchem Geschäftsmodell es du zu tun hast.
Dieses lautet:
1) Preis verstecken 
2) Leute, die sich angemeldet haben, mit Tod und Teufel drohen
3) Andererseits insgeheim wissen, dass man damit vor Gericht kaum Erfolg haben wird.
4) Daher Gerichtsverfahren scheuen wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.

Die Urteile auf der Seite sind übrigens was zum kleine Kinder erschrecken. Oder eben unerfahrene User. Aber lassen Leute, die sich auskennen, kalt.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Wembley schrieb:


> Die Urteile auf der Seite sind übrigens was zum kleine Kinder erschrecken. Oder eben unerfahrene User.


So ist es. Versäumnisurteile, die aus völliger Unerfahrenheit stammen oder  bei 
den man den faden Geschmack bewußter Inszenierung nicht los wird.


----------



## eloa (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Wembley schrieb:


> Lies dir die Links ganz oben (blaue Schrift) durch. Dann weißt du, mit welchem Geschäftsmodell es du zu tun hast.
> Dieses lautet:
> 1) Preis verstecken
> 2) Leute, die sich angemeldet haben, mit Tod und Teufel drohen
> ...




okay, danke. das hab ich in der deutlichkeit gebraucht. es verunsichert mich halt doch und wenn ich drüber nachdenk, frag ich mich dann schon, ob ich mit dem nichtzahlen trotz der infos, die ich habe, im unrecht bin. naja, da kann ich ja nur froh sein, dass ich gleich nach erhalt der rechnung gegoggelt hab. 



Wembley schrieb:


> Die Urteile auf der Seite sind übrigens was zum kleine Kinder erschrecken. Oder eben unerfahrene User. Aber lassen Leute, die sich auskennen, kalt.



ich hab sie mir gar nicht erst durchgelesen, weil sie noch zur verunsicherung beigetragen hätten. denn in solchen dingen bin ich sehr unerfahren. keine fälle im bekanntenkreis oder so. von daher bin ich äußerst froh, dass es dieses forum und user wie euch gibt. 

also nochmal dankeschön :smile:


----------



## blowfish (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Vor allen noch die Absenderadresse in den Spamfilter eingeben, damit dich solche merkbefreiten Mails gar nicht erst erreichen und erschrecken können.


----------



## mongole (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hab ebenfalls diese Mahnung erhalten. witzig finde ich ja, wie sie sich gleich rechtfertigen müssen und schon bei erster Mahnung mit der verfolgung durch IP-Adresse drohen müssen...


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*



mongole schrieb:


> und schon bei erster Mahnung mit der verfolgung durch IP-Adresse drohen müssen...


Motto des Kasperdrohtheaters "nicht kleckern, klotzen" ...


----------



## loves_stgt (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

*AN ALLE DIE AUCH IN DIE FALLE VON WIN LOADS REINGEFALLEN SIND:*

[........] mein Vater ist Rechtsanwalt und kennt sich mit denen aus. [..........]
wisst ihr wie viele Gesetze gegen die sprechen?


*§ 119 Anfechtbarkeit wegen Irrtums*
(1) Wer bei der Abgabe einer Willenserklärung über deren Inhalt im Irrtum war oder eine *Erklärung dieses Inhalts überhaupt nicht angeben wollte*, kann die Erklärung *ANFECHTEN*, wenn anzunehmen ist, dass er sie bei Kenntniss der Sachlage und bei verständiger Würdigung des Falles nicht abgegeben haben würde.
(2) Als Irrtum über den Inhalt der Erklärung gilt auch der Irrtum solche Eigenschaften der Person oder der Sache, die im Verkehr als wesentlich angesehen werden.


*§ 126a Elektronische Form*

(1) Soll die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene schriftliche Form durch die elektronische Form ersetzt werden, so muss der Aussteller der Erklärung dieser seinen Namen hinzufügen und das elektronische Dokument mit einer *qualifizierten elektronischen Signatur nach dem Signaturgesetz versehen*.
(2) Bei einem Vertrag müssen die Parteien jeweils ein gleichlautendes Dokument in der in Absatz 1 bezeichneten Weise elektronisch signieren.

wo ist die qualifizierte elektronische Signatur? anklicken-> nichtig

*§ 138 Sittenwidriges Rechtsgeschäft; Wucher*
(1) Ein Rechtsgeschäft, das gegen die guten Sitten verstößt, ist nichtig.
(2) Nichtig ist insbesondere *ein Rechtsgeschäft, durch das jemand unter Ausbeutung der Zwangslage, der Unerfahrenheit, des Mangels an Urteilsvermögen oder der erheblichen Willensschwäche eines anderen sich oder einem Dritten für eine Leistung Vermögensvorteile versprechen oder gewähren lässt, die in einem auffälligen Missverhältnis zu der Leistung stehen.*

Diese Programme, die angeboten werden sind ALLES freeware! Wenn Adobe davon wüsste, dass die durch ihre freeware Programme Geld verdienen, hätte win loads noch eine riesen Klage am Hals.

[.......]


----------



## loves_stgt (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ach ja da ist noch etwas, was mir einfällt. 
1. Die Gesetze, die ich aufgezählt habe sind nicht alle. Die Liste geht weiter!
2. Komischerweise verschicken die an alle Menschen die selben Texte. Sehr unseriös. 


an alle unerfahrenen, habt keine Angst, schmeisst euer Geld nicht aus dem Fenster, die melden sich nach ner Zeit gar nicht mehr


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*



loves_stgt schrieb:


> die melden sich nach ner Zeit gar nicht mehr


Das kann länger dauern,  daher dickes Fell zulegen 

Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## Seykus (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hi Leute, 
leider ist mir gleiches passiert... aber kann mir denn jemand sagen wie es geendet ist wenn man einfach nur einmal zurückschreibt dass man sich aufs Widerrufrecht berufen möchte und nicht zahlt ?


----------



## webwatcher (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Die Links zu allen  notwendigen Informationen stehen genau über deinem Posting.
 Spekulationen  darüber wie Nutzlosseitenbetreiber reagieren  sind ziemlich sinnlos.

Persönliche Beratung ist verboten.


----------



## vecop (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo, 
habe heute eine Mahnung per Mail erhalten. Ich nehme stark an das es eine Mahnung ist die wohl alle bekommen, zumal ein passage identisch ist mit einem Zitat von User Eloa in diesem Forum.
Werden uns wohl noch einige Zeit "beschäftigen".

Habe jetzt eine Zahlungsfrist bekommen bis zum 12.01.2009

Mal schauen was danach kommt.

Melde mich wieder.


----------



## just4fun88 (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hey leute... mir is es leider auch passiert weil ich natürlich das klein gedruckte nicht gelesen habe...
leider konnte ich das 24h wiederrufsrecht nicht benutzen da ich die mail erst sehr spät gelesen habe.
Ich habe mich aber nicht mit meinem richtigen Namen und Adresse angemeldet, wie soll ich jetzt weitr verfahren? Meine adresse haben die ja nicht aber ich habe denen gleich eine mail geschrieben das ich nicht genug darauf hingewiesen wurde das die angemeldung was kostet. (hatte so einen fall schon ein mal und mir wurde geraten genau das zu sagen weil so ein betreiber mehrmals und nicht nur in kleinschrift darauf hinweisen muss das dass was kostet). soll ich die jetzt einfach ihre mails schicken lassn oder soll ich noch irgend etwas schreiben? 
weil die haben mir auf meine mail hiermit geantwortet:
"leider verstehen wir Ihre Ansichten nicht, an Ihre E-Mail-Adresse wurden nach Abschluss des Vertrages Login-Daten gesendet, welche benutzt wurden, auch wurden Artikel unseres Portals von Ihnen gelesen. Es ist daher auszuschließen dass jemand Ihre E-Mail ohne Ihre Zustimmung genutzt hat."


----------



## Reducal (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

....wenn man sich schon anonym bei solchen Anbietern registriert und erst nach Vertragsschluss von den Kosten erfährt, dann sollt man auch die glückliche Situation für sich nutzen und anonym bleiben. Jeglicher, weiterer eMailverkehr mit denen macht wenig Sinn, es sei denn, man will die Deckung auffliegen lassen. Derartige Anbieter haben nahezu keine Möglichkeit, die Identität des Users zu ermitteln - das gilt insbesondere dann, wenn man auch eine Schrott-eMailadresse verwendet hat. Für weitere Fragen solltest du hier weiter lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Dencooo (3 Januar 2009)

*win loads bitte helfen sehr wichtig !!!!*

hallo leute ich habe mich irtümlicherweise bei winloads angemeldet und nicht gesehen das es 96 € kostet. ich habe mich auserdem mit falschen angaben angemeldet, nur die email adresse stimmt. in der zwischenzeit hab ich schon bezahlt, aber die win loads haben mir noch eine mahnung geschickt in der steht wen ich nicht zahle werden die mich anzeigen und sie werden auserdem meine daten prüfen und bei falschen daten mich wegen betruges auch anzeigen. 
ich bitte jedem um hilfe 
ich weis nciht was ich noch machen muss 
PS. mit den ganzen Spesen und alles habe ich insgesamt 135€ bezahlt
meine frage is es ob sie mir würklich mach machen können


----------



## bernhard (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Erfahrungsgemäß erfolgt die Mahnbedrohung bei solchen Seiten völlig unabhängig vom Zahlungsverhalten. Die Kunden erfahren so oder so keine Wertschätzung. Es geht nur um Geld, egal wie.


----------



## Dencooo (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ich hätte noch eine frage gäbe es da eine chance das ich mein geld wieder bekommen kann. weil ich habe nur bazahlt weil ich nagst bekommen habe wegn diesen drohung wegn strafsanzeigen,


----------



## bernhard (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Es wird immer nur aus Angst bezahlt. Seit drei Jahren gibt es nicht einen anderen Fall.


----------



## Dencooo (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

das geld sehe ich aber nicht mehr wieder oder ???


----------



## bernhard (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt genauso hoch, als wenn ein Taschendieb späte Einsicht zeigt und die Geldbörse zurückschickt.


----------



## Dencooo (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

dankeschön
meine latrze frage ist es da ich denen das geld geschickt habe habne sie jetzt meine echten namen. ich bin aber nicht aus der schweitz wo die firma ist . ich bin auch österreich 
können die mich jetzt anzeigen wegen falschen namen und adresse ????


----------



## bernhard (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Die machen eine Flasche Schampus auf oder tanken den Bugatti voll.


----------



## Dencooo (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

du meinst die können mir nix mehr machen sondern machen ein flasche schampus auf von meinem geld


----------



## bernhard (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ein Kostenfallensteller dieser Sorte hat noch nie was anderes gemacht als real dümmliche Drohbriefe zu schreiben und sich über das eingehende Geld zu freuen.


----------



## Dencooo (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

vielen dank bernhard


----------



## marita5 (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo,
zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass auch ich auf diese Seite *win-loads.net* herein gefallen bin.
Bin IMMER soooo vorsichtig, aber nun hat es mich erwischt.:wall::wall::wall::wall:

Habe Seiten für Hörbuchdownload gesucht.
Dann kam auf einmal Meldung, es gibt Probleme mit einem veralteten Programm auf meinem Rechner.
Zur Behebung des Problems sollte ich " klicken " 
Nach dem Klick erschien eine Seite, firefox KOSTENLOS downloaden, ich klickte dort an und musste mich für das KOSTENLOSE Prgramm registrieren . . .
habe ich gemacht aber das Programm nicht runter geladen, da mir das Passwort fehlte.
In einer Mail kamen dann die Zugangsdaten, die ich eingegeben habe. 
Habe mich dort eingelogtt und das Programm Nicht geladen ( bin nicht soooo fit in PC Dingen )
Am nächsten Tag kam dann ( per mail ) die Rechnung über 96,00 €

auf mein Widerspruchsrecht hätte ich ausdrücklich verzichtet 

Ich habe darauf hin mir die Seite mal näher angesehen und dort gab es NICHTS, was mich interessierte (z.B. Hörbücher  ) 
die angebotenen Programme war Shareware und eh Freeware . . . und dafür soll ich 96 € zahlen und diser Vertrag soll 2 Jahre laufen 

Ich werde bis zu einem event. Mahnbescheid abwarten und dann meine Anwältin ( ich habe eine. . . und bin rechtschutzversichert ) in dieser Sache bemühen.
Bin neugierig, wie sich die Sache entwickelt und wem es hier ebenso ergangen ist.
Gruß
M.B.


----------



## Dencooo (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

es wäre interesant das du uns weiter am laufenden haltest


----------



## marita5 (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Dencooo schrieb:


> es wäre interesant das du uns weiter am laufenden haltest


 

Das werde ich auf jeden Fall tun !!!!!!

LG
M.B.


----------



## frisk0r (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hallo,

ich hab mich leider auch bei win-loads.net angemeldet, bei den daten hab ich mal mitm kopf über die tastatur gerollt, da stimmt also mal garnichts. ich verfolge die beiträge in verschiedenen foren, so auch hier, da ich die e-mail gerade bekommen hab ( ne mahnung ). ich werd natürlich nicht zahlen, jedoch schwirren mir son paar sachen im kopf herum die mich gerade total anpissen. 
wieso gehen die leute einem so aufn keks, das is wieder ne sachen für die ich mich jetzt über ne stunde informieren musste und die denen doch kaum gewinnt bring ? sowas muss man letzendlich doch wieder im hinterkopf behalten...

naja gut eigentlich wichtig ist mir nur: welche kosten könnten eigentlich auf mich zukommen, wenn es zu einem verfahren kommt, ich verliere und in keinster form versichert bin (rechtsschutz,...) ? kann da wer eine _genaue _aussage machen ? 
können die leute eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass ich meine e-mails lese, erst mal ob ich das überhaupt bemerke und auch wegen eventuellen fristen oder so ? adresse könnten sie über e-mail oder ip bekommen (e-mail eher unwahrscheinlich) aber solang ich hier kein schreiben vor mir hab ist doch alles egal ? oder wie ist das rechtlich mit der kommunikation via e-mail geregelt ? 

lg, frisk0r


----------



## wahlhesse (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Moin,

dann hast Du die Beiträge in diesem Forum nicht aufmerksam genug gelesen oder Dein Adrenalinspiegel ist noch zu hoch  .

Wir können Dich jedenfalls beruhigen... ausser dummen Mails wirst Du nix bekommen. Warum?
Darum: Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de
Daran ändert sich auch nix jetzt wo die Vorratsdatenspeicherung gilt. Daten werden nur bei schweren Straftaten weitergegeben.

Aber nochmal alles auf einen Blick:
*Die wichtigsten Tipps für Opfer von Kostenfallen im Internet* (Rechnung Inkasso Betrug: Kostenfallen und Abofallen im Internet zusammengefasst: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
*Das solltest du über Inkassofirmen wissen *(Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
*Warum du keine Angst vor Schufa-Eintrag oder Klage haben musst* (Urteile und Recht bei Abofallen und Vertragsfallen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
*Muss man Abzockern einen Brief schreiben oder nicht?* (http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html)
*Die wichtigsten Tipps im Film* (YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.)   

Die Links durcharbeiten, aufatmen und das Leben geniessen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Shinato (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hallo,
hab heute auch meine mahnung gekriegt.haha.
früher hätte ich ja schiss bekommen aber nachdem ich das ganze thema hier durchgelesen habe ( und so langsam glaube ich, ich bin einer der wenigen der sich die zeit genommen hat), druck ich sie mir aus und wische mir damit den Arsch ab
Und bevor der nächste kommt und seine win-loads geschichte völlig unnötig und mühseelig abtippt: LIES DAS GANZE THEMA DURCH!
ich freu mich auf den 14.1, da kommt dann der nächste zeitvertreib.
tschö!!


----------



## soundso (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Gibts eigentlich schon jemanden, der das jetzt länger mitgemacht hat und aus Erfahrung weiß wie hartnäckig sie sind?
Vieles was ich im Netz über so dubiose Anbieter gelesen habe, trifft auf win-loads ja nicht zu. 
Z.B. hab ich eben widersprochen, aber auch sofort ne Antwort zurück bekommen. Ich habe aber gelesen, dass viele Anbieter gar nicht antworten, sowas ignorieren und einfach nur Mahnungen schicken.


----------



## Franzi91 (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo, 
ich bin 17, und hab auch probleme mit win-loads... 
hab mich vor ca. 2 wochen dort versehentlich angemeldet. 
Ich besuchte die seite kino.to, wollte dort ein video angucken, das ging nicht und so bin ich auf winloads gekommt... hab mich dort mit meiner emailadresse und einer falschen adresse angemeldet (das mach ich immer). 
Jetzt habe ich eine rechnung von 96 Euro per email bekommen. 
Was soll ich jetzt tun?? Freunde von mir sagen ich soll es einfach ignorieren...
Ich bin der meinung ich sollte den betrag überweisen und dann den vertrag kündigen( aber geht das überhaupt)... 
Ich hab echt schiss das es mit jeder mahnung höher wird...
Bitte um Hilfe
könnt mir auch per email antorten [emai*****[/email]
Bitte bitte... 
liebe grüße franzi


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Franzi91 schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt tun?? Freunde von mir sagen ich soll es einfach ignorieren...


Du hast sehr kluge und intelligente Freunde 


Franzi91 schrieb:


> Ich bin der meinung ich sollte den betrag überweisen und dann den vertrag kündigen( aber geht das überhaupt)...


warum? Hast du überhaupt die Hinweise, zu denen die  Links oben auf der Seite führen, gelesen? Lesen und schauen. 
Hier gibt es nur Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe.


----------



## Franzi91 (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ehrlich gesagt ist mir des alles viel zu kompliziert geschrieben... und vor allem sehr viel
außerdem habe ich ja gewusst das ich mich da anmelde... andere haben ja einfach so eine mail bekommen... Ich dachte es ist kostenlos... bin mir auch ziemlich sicher das ich das irgendwo gelesen habe.

kann mir net bitte einfach jemand kurz und bündig schreiben was ich jetzt machen soll...
einfach ignorieren oder rechtsanwalt... oder zurückschreiben
bitte... 
lg


----------



## wahlhesse (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hör Dir den hier an: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Wenn das auch nicht reicht, mit den Erziehungsberechtigten ab zur Verbraucherzentrale.


----------



## webwatcher (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Franzi91 schrieb:


> kann mir net bitte einfach jemand kurz und bündig schreiben was ich jetzt machen soll...


Nein, weil solche Ratschläge  das Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz verbietet.
 Wenn dir  das zu kompliziert ist: Verbraucherzentrale  oder  Anwalt.


----------



## Franzi91 (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

also vergess ich das jetzt einfach mal... hehe...
danke euch....


----------



## snake7915 (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

mach dir da mal keine gedanken die wollen dir nichts es sei denn du lässt es mit dir machen habe mich auch vor kurzem da angemeldet am 17.12.2008 und habe erst am 03.01.2009 die erste mahnung erhalten wenn die vor gericht gehen wollen sollen sie das ruhig machen wenn du einen bescheid bekommst nicht vernichten sondern zurück schicken mit dem kreus auf das anfecht verfahren und der betreiber der seite sitzt in der schweitz so wi ich das festgestellt habe  also wird das für ihn so wie so schwer und außerdem wenn du auf die seite gehst und aufs login klikst kannst du dich eh  nicht einlogen weil du nie ein passwort angegeben hast also bedenke nichts


----------



## Shinato (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



snake7915 schrieb:


> mach dir da mal keine gedanken die wollen dir nichts es sei denn du lässt es mit dir machen habe mich auch vor kurzem da angemeldet am 17.12.2008 und habe erst am 03.01.2009 die erste mahnung erhalten wenn die vor gericht gehen wollen sollen sie das ruhig machen *wenn du einen bescheid bekommst nicht vernichten sondern zurück schicken mit dem kreuz auf das anfecht verfahren* und der betreiber der seite sitzt in der schweiz so wie ich das festgestellt habe also wird das für ihn so wie so schwer und außerdem wenn du auf die seite gehst und aufs login klickst kannst du dich eh nicht einlogen weil du nie ein passwort angegeben hast also bedenke nichts


 
ich denke es ist wichtig noch dazuzufügen,dass man sich erst bei *einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid rühren muss *und diese ausschließlich auf dem Postweg per Einschreiben einem ins Haus flattern. Alles was anwälte,anbieter und Inkassobüros einen Mahnbescheid schimpfen und solche auch verschicken,sind bestenfalls Futter für den Papierkorb.


----------



## spacereiner (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> *einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid rühren muss *


 
Das sind diese berüchtigten gelben Briefe die als Einwurfeinschreiben kommen


----------



## bertsesam (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ich habe mich auch am 21.12.2008 bei win-loads angemeldet um ein programm zu laden. und jetzt, nach als 2 wochen bekomme ich diese rechnung. ich habe denen ein email zurück geschrieben, dass ich die rechnung nicht bezahlen werde, weil ich gelesen habe, dass ich was bezahlen muss. daraufhin haben die mir mit inkasso und anwalt gedroht.
das blöde ist nur, dass ich mich mit einem fake-namen dort angemeldet habe und der hinweis, das man was bezahlen muss, ziemlich offen unten steht.
übrigens hatten die mir noch geschrieben, dass sie meine ip-adresse als beweis hätten. das war aber gar nicht meine


----------



## Franzi91 (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ja stimmt... daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht... 
aber es macht doch auch nichts.. wenn ich vor paar tagen (bevor ich dieses forum hier entdeckt habe) denen zurück geschrieben hab das ich minderjährig bin... ??
liebe grüße und danke


----------



## Shinato (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



bertsesam schrieb:


> ich habe mich auch am 21.12.2008 bei win-loads angemeldet um ein programm zu laden. und jetzt, nach als 2 wochen bekomme ich diese rechnung. ich habe denen ein email zurück geschrieben, dass ich die rechnung nicht bezahlen werde, weil ich gelesen habe, dass ich was bezahlen muss. daraufhin haben die mir mit inkasso und anwalt gedroht.
> das blöde ist nur, dass ich mich mit einem fake-namen dort angemeldet habe und der hinweis, das man was bezahlen muss, ziemlich offen unten steht.
> übrigens hatten die mir noch geschrieben, dass sie meine ip-adresse als beweis hätten. das war aber gar nicht meine


 

naja,ich würde ja nicht sagen das es ziemlich offen unten steht, ausserdem kann niemand damit rechnen was zu bezahlen wenn man sich ein FREEWARE programm wie von zb. Adobe runterläd.
Und ich denke schon das es deine IP Adresse war-zumindest für den Tag.Die ändert sich aber mit jedem neuem Log In.
Keine panik wenn du in 2 wochen die erste mahnung kriegst-heisse luft in elektro form.

Tschü mit ü!

Ps: Warum angst vor der IP adressen speicherung haben? die beweist das dein computer zu der zeit auf der seite war. Sie sagt aber nicht wer hinter dem Monitor gesessen hat.Und selbst wenn du es warst,müssen DIE es dir beweisen-nicht umgekehrt,-)


----------



## webwatcher (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Zum Thema Kasperletheaterdrohung mit der IP-Adresse:

Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


----------



## spacereiner (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> dass sie meine ip-adresse als beweis hätten. das war aber gar nicht meine


 
Du weisst schon dass Du jeden Tag und nach jedem Neustart des Routers eine neue IP hast?!


----------



## webwatcher (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Du weisst schon dass Du jeden Tag und nach jedem Neustart des Routers eine neue IP hast?!


Ob die statisch  oder dynamisch ist, spielt  überhaupt keine Rolle. 
Kabelbetreiber  vergeben  oft statische IPs,  was aber in diesem Zusammenhang völlig irrelevant ist.

Nicht mit unwichtigem vom Thema ablenken


----------



## spacereiner (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> Nicht mit unwichtigem vom Thema ablenken


 
Ja sorry,aber viele wissen das garnicht


----------



## technofreak (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Das mag sicher sein, aber gehört nicht zum Thema

Schluss jetzt mit unwichtigem oder es wird ungemütlich!


----------



## marita5 (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wie versprochen . . .  
heute kam die erste Mahnung


> Media Intense GmbH
> Rathausstrasse 14
> CH-6340 Baar
> 
> ...


Ich werde Euch weiter auf den Laufenden halten . . . wird wohl etwas dauern, da ich win loads ab sofort in den Spam figther ableite ( das schont die Nerven )

Liebe Grüße
MB

_[Identifizierbare Daten entfernt, Formatierung überarbeitet. (bh)]_


----------



## xJumPeRx (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Guten Tag,
Joa mir ist es auch passiert auf diese (...)site Win-Loads reinzufallen :roll:
Ich surfte auf ****.to und musste dann meinen DiVx Player Updaten und wollte ihn mir so schnell wie möglich saugen und wurde auf diese Seite gelenkt.
Schön gut hab ich da einfach i-welche Sachen eingegebn und nur eine richtige Mail Adresse und dann den Divx Player gedownloadet.
Das war im Dezember,naja dann hab ich mal mein Mail Postfach gecheckt und eine Mahnung von dem haufen entdeckt.Aber mich nicht groß damit befasst und gelöscht.
Denn ich sehe nicht ein für einen Download der KOSTENLOS ist,96€ zu bezahlen 

Mfg


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



xJumPeRx schrieb:


> Ich surfte auf ****.to und musste dann meinen DiVx Player Updaten und wollte ihn mir so schnell wie möglich saugen und wurde auf diese Seite gelenkt.


In Zukunft drauf achten, was in Google gelb hinterlegt ist => Werbung. Genau wie 
die anderen Nutzlosanbieter hat sich auch win-loads.net durch diesen Trick an 
die oberste Stelle lanciert, was aber keine regulären Suchtreffer sind. 

Google ist es völlig egal, womit sie ihr Geld für Werbung kassieren.


----------



## Shinato (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



xJumPeRx schrieb:


> Denn ich sehe nicht ein für einen Download der KOSTENLOS ist,96€ zu bezahlen


 

naja, das angebotene programm ist kostenlos sowie die nutzung.aber der download an sich kostet 96 euro.obwohl natürlich die rechtswidrigkeit klar zu erkennen ist.


----------



## mongole (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hat eigentlich schon jemand mehr als eine Mahnung bekommen? Bei mir gabs nur eine, bis heute ist nichts mehr gekommen. Schade eigentlich :-D


----------



## marita5 (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



mongole schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand mehr als eine Mahnung bekommen? Bei mir gabs nur eine, bis heute ist nichts mehr gekommen. Schade eigentlich :-D


 

Bedauern würde ich es nicht  !!
Wäre froh, wenn ich von denen nichts mehr hören würde . . . meine Anwältin ist bestimmt anderer Meinung. 
Ab dem 19.1.09 werde ich merken, wie es weiter geht.

LG
Marita


----------



## cem1988 (13 Januar 2009)

Hallo leute 

bin ein neuer hier ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich hier richtig bin aber vor kurzem habe ich mich bei win-loads.net mit einer falsch angegebene e-mail adresse angemeldet ( die e-mail adresse ist nicht mit meine daten Identisch) aber die haben mein IP Adresse bestimmt 

aber wollte jetzt fragen warum die mir auf einmal eine Rechnung von was weißig geschickt und wollte fragen 
1. wie ich reagieren soll 
2. habe die angeschrieben und meinte ich kündige denn Vertrag 
3. würde es mir in laufe der Zeit was passieren 
4. soll ich mein Anwalt alarmieren

würde mich sehr freuen über ein Antwort


----------



## spacereiner (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> aber die haben mein IP Adresse bestimmt


 
Na und,lass sie doch haben

Ließ doch vorm Schreiben mal,was auf dieser Seite so alles steht

Scroll mal ganz nach oben und klick die Links an.Da steht alles was wichtig ist
Das Video von Katzenjens ist sehr interessant


----------



## cem1988 (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

das heisst ich brauche mir kein kopf zu machen


----------



## spacereiner (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

So könnte man es durchaus nennen:thumb:


----------



## cem1988 (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

naja so zu sagen habe ich ein fakename angegeben aber ich war so blöd habe vergessen mein programm zu aktivieren wo mein IP sich jede sec ändert aber eine frage noch an Sie wenn ich breif bekomme trozdem soll ich nichts machen war


----------



## spacereiner (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> trozdem soll ich nichts machen


Doch,den Brief in den Müll werfen
Mit Deiner IP können die genau so viel anfangen wie ich,nämlich garnichts


----------



## cem1988 (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

dankeschön für dein tipp mal gucken ob die mein richtige daten kriegen


----------



## Zaidy (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo

mein erster beitrag und wie sollte es anders sein - auch ein opfer von win-loads.de mir ist auch aufgefallen dass alle die hier schreiben ca. zur gleichen zeit sich dort angemeldet habe.

bin wirklich viel im internet unterwegs und bei vielen seiten angemeldet und natürlich hab ich, wie viele anderen auch, den divX player gesucht und gefunden bei win-loads.de - angemeldet (falscher name), aber nichts heruntergeladen - 2 wochen später rechnung - dann mahnung - und auf rat des österreichischen konsumentenschutzes (oder so) einen von ihnen zugesandten musterbrief als nochmaligen widerruf gesendet (eingeschriebener brief) naja anscheinend haben sie den heute erhalten...



> Sehr geehrte Frau XXX,
> 
> wir haben Ihren Brief erhalten und möchten uns diesbezüglich an Sie wenden.
> 
> ...


 
aber nachdem ich diesen thead hier gelesen habe finde ich die seite nur mehr lächerlich. bin ja gespannt wie's weiter geht... 

lg


----------



## cem1988 (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ich f.... diese seite aber eine frage werden die mich kriegen wenn ich mit falscher name und falscher e-mail mich angemeldet habe???? was können sie mit mein IP adresse anfangen


----------



## spacereiner (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> was können sie mit meiner IP adresse anfangen


 
Nix



> einen von ihnen zugesandten musterbrief als nochmaligen widerruf gesendet (eingeschriebener brief) naja anscheinend haben sie den heute erhalten...



Den Blödsinn und das Geld hatteste Dir sparen können
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Zaidy (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ja bin ich mittlerweilen auch drauf gekommen aber aber ehrlich gesagt gleich mal etwas panik bekommen, obwohl ich zuvor im internet schon gelesen hatte, dass sie nicht wirklich viel ausrichten können. war nämlich jz 2 wochen urlaub und davor kam am letzten tag die mahnung und danach hatte ich nicht mehr genug zeit mich über die homepage im internet gründlich zu informieren.


----------



## jiggidi (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hi,

ich habe heute meine "letzte Mahnung" von win loads erhalten.Sollte ich nicht zahlen wird ein Inkassobüro beauftragt und sogar eine Kontopfändung soll angeblich möglich sein. Weiß jemand was bis zu einer Kontopfändung alles passieren muss? Eigentlich habe ich mir gar keine Sorgen gemacht und die Mails unbeachtet gelassen, aber jetzt haben sie es doch geschafft mir ein bißchen Angst einzujagen.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



jiggidi schrieb:


> aber jetzt haben sie es doch geschafft mir ein bißchen Angst einzujagen.



Es gibt keinen  Grund vor dem Drohkasperletheater Angst zu haben


----------



## Jesaja950 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo,

bin leider auch auch auf die Masche von Win-loads "reingefallen"
Schaut mal bitte nachstehend die Korrespondenz zwischen Win-Loads uns mir und sagt mir mal bitte ob ich jetzt aus dem Schneider bin : 

Sehr geehrte Win-Loads,

*des weiteren ist dieser "Vertrag" nicht rechtsgültig sowie rechtskräftig!!!*

Sie bekommen von mir kein Geld, selbst wenn die Hölle zufriert und Schweine am Himmel zu sehen sind.
Ich werde aus Trotz Anzeige erstatten und mich an die Verbraucherzentrale sowie an Presse und Rundfunk wenden um diesen Betrug publik zu machen.* (Sie können mir glauben, dass ich alles menschenmögliche daran setzten werde!!!)*

Wie schon gesagt ich habe mich kein einziges Mal auf Ihrer Seite eingeloggt bzw. Ihre "Dienstleistungen" in Anspruch genommen!!!

Mahnungen/Forderungen/Anwaltsschreiben können Sie sich ersparen, diese werden allenfalls in meiner Toilette 
zweckentfremdet.

Ich wünsche Ihnen und den Hintermännern viel Pech im Leben und senden Sie mir schnellstmöglich die schriftliche Bestätigung zu meinem Widerruf!!!



Auf nimmerwiederlesen 






From: 
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: AW: RE: Ihre Rechnung für win-loads.net
Date: Wed, 14 Jan 2009 12:44:18 +0100

.ExternalClass .EC_hmmessage P{padding:0px;}.ExternalClass body.EC_hmmessage{font-size:10pt;font-family:Verdana;}Sehr geehrte Win-Loads,

zunächst einmal würde ich an Ihrer Stelle die Anrede in ihrer nachsehenden Mail überprüfen.
Welcher Mensch heißt "Hjhjh"???

Darüber hinaus mache ich hiermit von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch und wünsche von 
Ihnen allenfalls eine kurze schriftliche Bestätigung , geschweige denn eine Rechnung!!!

Ich war in keinster Weise Nutznießer Ihrer Diesntleistungen (oder was auch immer) und wünsche von Ihnen,
mit Ausnahme einer schriftlichen Bestätigung über die Kentnissnahme meines Widerrufs, keine weiteren Mails!!!

Ich wünsche Ihnen bis auf Weiteres kein Glück bei Ihrem Bauernfang und hoffe, dass Sie in baldiger Zukunft insolvent werden.

Niederachtungsvoll


Herr Hjhjh


> To: 
> Subject: AW: RE: Ihre Rechnung für Win-Loads.net - geprfte Downloads schnell herunterladen!
> From: [email protected]
> Date: Tue, 13 Jan 2009 17:10:53 +0100
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr Hjhjh,
> 
> Weiters möchten wir Sie darauf hinweisen, dass wir Ihre Aussage ..Buckel runner rutschen , verklage euch ihr [.........] .. zur Kenntnis nehmen und bei uns für allfällige folgende gerichtliche Auseinandersetzungen speichern.
> 
> Bitte informieren Sie sich bei Ihrem Anwalt über den aufrechten Vertrag, dieser wird Ihnen Bestätigen dass der Verzicht auf Ihr Widerrufsrecht bei redaktionellen Inhalten (Geistiges Eigentum) üblich und rechtens ist.
> 
> Weiters wollen wir hinzufügen dass unser Vorgehen absolut legitim ist, es sich nicht um eine strafrechtlich relevante Sache handelt, und die StA/Polizei diesen Fall nicht aufnehmen bzw. sofort einstellen wird. Wir bitten Sie in diesem Falle auch den kompletten Schriftverkehr mit unserem Unternehmen bei der Anzeigeerstattung vorzulegen, um Ungereimtheiten vorweg zu unterbinden.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüssen
> Ihr Win-Loads.net - Team
> 
> ********************************************************
> 
> Tel*: 01805 - 579966
> Fax*: 01805 - 104777
> Supportanfragen bitte an: [email protected]
> 
> * (0,14 Eur/Min a. d. dt. Festnetz)


----------



## spacereiner (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Durch Beleidigungen wird der Brief nicht wichtiger.Es hat keinen Sinn da was hin zu schicken

ES BRINGT NICHTS
Das interessiert da niemand
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Zaidy (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ich hab heute auch die "letzte" mahnung erhalten  und 10 tage zeit zu zahlen... hoffen können sie ja noch  

mich würd ja mal interessiern, wie hoch die quote bei diesen webseiten ist, dass die leute gleich bei der ersten rechnung zahlen oder sich nach 1-2 mahnung einschüchtern lassen und zahlen. wäre ja echt interessant zu wissen...


----------



## webwatcher (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Zaidy schrieb:


> mich würd ja mal interessiern, wie hoch die quote bei diesen webseiten ist, dass die leute gleich bei der ersten rechnung zahlen oder sich nach 1-2 mahnung einschüchtern lassen und zahlen



nach Schätzungen der Verbraucherzentralen  10 bis 30 %


----------



## Zaidy (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> nach Schätzungen der Verbraucherzentralen 10 bis 30 %


 
nicht mehr? also ich hätte echt auf mehr geschätzt...
denn nachdem ich von der sache meinem bruder erzählt habe, meinte er auch: ach zahl den scheiß halt einfach... er wär einer von den 10-30% :roll:


----------



## webwatcher (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Zaidy schrieb:


> nicht mehr? also ich hätte echt auf mehr geschätzt...



bei einigen hunderttausend Betroffenen kann man davon schon ein paarmal gut essen gehen


----------



## balu (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hallooo!

also, ich war auch so doof und habe mich angemeldet bei diesem mist. heute kam die letzte mahnung. Habe jedoch schon einen musterbrief vom verbraucherschutz hingeschickt und darauf eine nicht so erfreuliche antwort bekommen.

Habe allerdings auch kein geld mir einen anwalt zu leisten.
soll ich es drauf ankommen lassen?


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



balu schrieb:


> soll ich es drauf ankommen lassen?



was spricht dagegen? Nach unseren Erfahrungen aus über drei Jahren  Mahndrohmüll
der Nutzlosseitenbetreiber, ist die Chance vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden deutlichst größer, 
als die Wahrscheinlichkeit,  dass mehr als dieser Mist kommt.

ein typischer Mahndrohmüllschreibenverlauf  
Stories zum Schmunzeln  Antispam e.V.


----------



## balu (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

habe trotzdem kein gutes gefühl. ich lass es einfach mal!


----------



## cem1988 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ey leute 
habe mit mein Anwalt gesprochen darüber er meinte am besten nicht zurück schreiben weil die [ edit ]söhne immer und wieder schreiben werden 
und kenenfalls eine schriftliche briefe schreiben weil die sonst sagen aha sie heissen ..... jetzt haben wir ihr richtige name und so weiter
am besten gar nicht an sohne briefe reagieren 
lass die blöd labern weil die programme ja 14 tage kostenlos ist dürfen die kein geld verlangen höchstens nach 14 tagen 
also nicht zurück schreiben wie der kollege gestern mir geschrieben hat einfach in mülltonne oder in toilette rein werfen und drauf [ edit]


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Genau das ist unsere Rede seit neunzehnhunderlangsam.


----------



## Kalle2003 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hallo,

ich bin leider am samstag in die falle getappt. und habe gestern gleich die rechnung bekommen. vorher wußte ich nicht, das es kostenpflichtig ist.

war dann heute gleich bei der verbraucherzentrale. Die haben mir ein musterbiref gegeben, den soll ich dort hin schicken. vom wiederrufsrecht können die sich wohl wirklich frei stellen. das ist rechtens, laut verbraucherzentrale. und ich habe nun mal nicht richtig gelesen.

habe dann heute schon den ganzen tag gegoogelt. 

So wie ich raus bekommen habe, lassen diese leute ja nicht locker. man bekommt lauter mahnbescheide über jahre.

doch meine angst ist nun:

1. Verfällt die verjährungsfrist wenn die mich über jahre anmahnen?

2. Können die mich auch nach mehreren jahren noch vor gericht ziehen? Denke dann würde es teuer für mich werden wegen den ganzen zinsen und gebühren... vielleicht legen die es darauf an.... nach jahren erst vor gericht zu gehen.

3. ich habe meine richtige adresse angegeben und den divx player (freeware) geladen.

habe eht angst das in ein paar jahren sehr hohe kosten auf mich zu kommen. 

4. weiß denn einer hier, wie alt die seite von den ist? sind die neu im netz??

5. soll ich den brief von der verbraucherzentale dort hin schicken? meine richtige adresse haben die ja eh. in dem brief steht das ich den vertrag anfechte wegen aglistigetäuschung.
nur meine bedenken sind, das die dann wissen das meine adresse stimmt.

habt ihr die mahnbescheide immer per mail erhalten oder auch briefe per post.

DAnke im voraus
kalle2003


----------



## spacereiner (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> habt ihr die mahnbescheide immer per mail erhalten oder auch briefe per post


 
Mahnbescheide kommen IMMER per Briefpost,aber in diesem Fall hat noch nie jemand einen bekommen.Alles anderen Fragen wurden hier schon hunderte Male durchgekaut und beantwortet.Ganz oben steht alles Wichtige


> man bekommt lauter mahnbescheide über jahre


Mit Sicherheit nicht


----------



## Shinato (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Kalle2003 schrieb:


> 3. ich habe meine richtige adresse angegeben und den divx player (freeware) geladen.
> 
> habe eht angst das in ein paar jahren sehr hohe kosten auf mich zu kommen.
> 
> ...


 
du merkst doch selbst das die worte FREEWARE und KOSTEN schonmal ein widerspruch in sich sind....
Und gerichtliche mahnbescheide kommen mit der post. 
Meistens werden die mahnungen der sog. anwälte aber per mail verschickt,die geben doch kein geld fürs porto aus.


----------



## dvill (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails mit nicht nachvollziehbaren Inhalten oder Absendern sind Mailmüll, unahbhänig davon, ob der Absender behauptet, der Papst, der Kaiser von China oder ein Betrüger der Nigeria Connection zu sein.

Dateianhänge sind brandgefährlich und dürfen unter keinen Umständen geöffnet werden.

Niemand muss oder darf auf Mailmüll reagieren.


----------



## cem1988 (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hi kollege ich sage dir nur eins dir würd nix passieren weil das programm dürfen die nicht einfach kostenpflichtig sein es ist verboten auch wenn mann denn programm benutzt würd sie innerhalb 14 tage gesperrt und mit gericht oder so soweit würd es gar nicht kommen auch wenn es kommt sag einfach jemand hat deine daten gegeben und die berühmte spruch von denen kommt immer ja wir haben IP adresse da sieht die sache anders aus.

deine antwort würd lauten tja herr richter ich benutze w-lan und wurde gehackt von ein unbekannten die haben kein unterschrift kein gar nichts also ohne beweis kein strafe

und merkt dir in zukunft nicht deine richtige daten geben sondern fake name-fake e-mail 

:-D:scherzkeks:


----------



## jupp11 (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Häufigerer Einsatz der Shift-Taste ( für Hauptwörter) in Verbindung mit korrekter Interpunktion, 
(neben dem Punkt ist die Taste für das Komma) würde das vorhergehende Posting wesentlich verständlicher  machen. 

So ist es einfach nur ein schwer verständlicher  Wortsalat.


----------



## Shinato (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



cem1988 schrieb:


> deine antwort würd lauten tja herr richter ich benutze w-lan und wurde gehackt von ein unbekannten die haben kein unterschrift kein gar nichts also ohne beweis kein strafe
> 
> und merkt dir in zukunft nicht deine richtige daten geben sondern fake name-fake e-mail
> 
> :-D:scherzkeks:


 

wozu lügen?ohne einen richter ist die IP Adresse für diese leute nur eine ziemlich lange nummer.
genauso wie mit der fake email-die können anhand der email nicht deine persönlichen daten herrausfinden.
wieso glauben immer alle das jeder hans und franz das ohne großen aufwand kann????


----------



## webwatcher (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Shinato schrieb:


> ?ohne einen richter ist die IP Adresse für diese leute nur eine ziemlich lange nummer.


Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Die Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: Dichtung und Wahrheit


----------



## Teleton (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Kalle2003 schrieb:


> war dann heute gleich bei der verbraucherzentrale. Die haben mir ein musterbiref gegeben, den soll ich dort hin schicken. vom wiederrufsrecht können die sich wohl wirklich frei stellen. das ist rechtens, laut verbraucherzentrale. und ich habe nun mal nicht richtig gelesen.


Hi Kalle, bist Du sicher dass Du da nicht etwas falsch verstanden hast? Ich glaube nicht, dass die Verbraucherzentrale bzw deren Mitarbeiter behauptet "vom widerrufsrecht können die sich wohl wirklich frei stellen". Habt Ihr möglicherweise darüber gesprochen, dass unter den Juristen strittig ist, ob das Widerrufsrecht in bestimmten Fällen erlöschen kann?


----------



## Kalle2003 (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo,

doch ich habe das richtig verstanden. 
die dame bei der verbraucherzentrale hat uns gesagt, das die sich wirklich von dem wiederrufsrecht frei sprechen können. 
sie hat es so begründet, das ich ja anhand der zugangsdaten auch sofort zugriff auf die ware habe. somit könnten die sich vom wiederrufsrecht frei sprechen.


----------



## spacereiner (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> die dame bei der verbraucherzentrale hat uns gesagt....


Das ist völliger Unsinn was die erzählt hat


----------



## Shinato (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

und das man auf sein widerrufsrecht verzichten muss,obwohl nur freeware programme zur auswahl stehen( und nicht einmal die funktionieren) is ja auch schon schwachsinn.hast du der netten dame denn den sachverhalt richtig erklärt?


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Kalle2003 schrieb:


> die dame bei der verbraucherzentrale hat uns gesagt, das die sich wirklich von dem wiederrufsrecht frei sprechen können.
> sie hat es so begründet, das ich ja anhand der zugangsdaten auch sofort zugriff auf die ware habe. somit könnten die sich vom wiederrufsrecht frei sprechen.


Wenn die Dame das wirklich gesagt hat, wende dich an den Leiter der VZ und teile  ihm mit, dass dringende   Nachhilfe in Sachen Nutzlosbetreiber für sie erforderlich ist. Das Wissen der Dame auf diesem Gebiet  scheint noch geringer zu sein als das ihrer Klienten

PS: an viele  die hier posten: * Wider*spruchsrecht schreibt sich *ohne e *
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Widerspruch_(Recht)


----------



## cem1988 (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

da hat der kollege voll Recht,
ama leute ich sag mal so ihr musst es einfach ignorieren 
weil wenn ihr euch die ganze zeit daran klempt ja dann wissen die leute die da arbeiten mensch das ist kein v........ sondern da ist wirklich ein person da hinter diese person gibt es wirklich und dann schreiben sie euch mehr mehr mehr also immer ignorieren


----------



## spacereiner (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Kannst du mal in einem verständlichen Deutsch schreiben und auch mal Satzzeichen und große Buchstaben verwenden
Man muss immer zig mal lesen um zu begreifen was Du meinst
Die Rechtschreibfehler sind auch nicht von schlechten Eltern


----------



## Didi1989 (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo Leute,

Witzig ha mir ist die selbe Scheisse passiert wie euch allen.
Hab mir so durchgelesen was ihr so geschreiben habt und das hat mich shcon etwas beruhigt!
Aber mein Problem ist das ich gleich als ich die Rechnung bekam dort angerufen hab um zu künmdigen.Die sagten das würde nicht gehen....und ich müsste ne e-mail schreiben wenn überhaupt.
Hab ich getan Nein kam natürlich zurück.Die machten mich richtig wütend also schrieb ich wieder.Und wieder kam ein Nein.
Jetzt ignorier ich die seit 2 Tagen.....bin gespannt wann meine erste Mahnung kommt hhahaha 
Das sind solche Schweine also echt.

Meine Frage ist nur, hat hier irgenjemand das ganze Theater schon überstanden und kann beruhigt sagen das da wirklich nix passieren kann???Also wenn man nichts tut......
Liebe Grße Didi


----------



## Shinato (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Didi1989 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Witzig ha mir ist die selbe Scheisse passiert wie euch allen.
> Hab mir so durchgelesen was ihr so geschreiben habt und das hat mich shcon etwas beruhigt!


 

anscheinend ja nicht,sonst wüsstest du ja besser bescheid.
aber jetzt wo du es sagst, is mir auch aufgefallen das keiner der geprellten länger als einem monat mit der firma zu tun hat. Liegt daran,dass es sich bei win-loads um eine relativ neue seite handelt.
Aber andere seiten die nach exakt demselben schema arbeiten haben auch ihre geprellten und die sind schon etwas weiter als die 2.Mahnung.
Also kann man abschließend sagen: "Überstanden" hat man die Sache nur wenn man 
a.) Bezahlt oder
b.) Sich nicht von dem Mist beeindrucken lassen

okay? und wenn du dir das nächste mal die älteren Beiträge durchliest-DANN LIES SIE AUCH


----------



## bernhard (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Die vorstehende Diskussion außerhalb des Themas wurde entfernt. Es zeigt sich erneut, dass zu diesen Themen nichts Neues zu berichten oder lesen ist, weil Kostenfallen seit Jahren exakt gleich funktionieren und exakt gleiche Fragen zu beantworten sind.

Daher die Zusammenfassung: 

An alle, die sich durch Kostenfallen geschädigt fühlen:

Du hast eine Rechnung oder Mahnung von einem dubiosen Internetdienst bekommen? Bevor du im Forum einen Beitrag schreibst, lies bitte folgende Hinweise:

*Die wichtigsten Tipps für Opfer von Kostenfallen im Internet* (Rechnung Inkasso Betrug: Kostenfallen und Abofallen im Internet zusammengefasst: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
*Das solltest du über Inkassofirmen wissen* (Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
*Warum du keine Angst vor Schufa-Eintrag oder Klage haben musst* (Urteile und Recht bei Abofallen und Vertragsfallen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
*Muss man Abzockern einen Brief schreiben oder nicht?* (http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html)
*Die wichtigsten Tipps im Film* (YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.)

Eine Übersicht der bisherigen Erfahrungen:

*Alle* Betroffenen waren *minderjährig* oder auch nicht, haben *falsche* oder *richtige* Angaben gemacht, *Mahndrohschreiben* per Mail, Post oder sonstwie erhalten und als Absender Briefkastenfirmen, *Inkassodrücker* oder *Rechtsanwälte* vorgefunden.

Nach öffentlich bekannten Informationen musste in mehr als drei Jahren bei hunderttausenden Betroffenen niemand wirklich zahlen. Wer durch die oft schwachsinnigen Mahndrohungen genügend Angst hatte, zahlte "freiwillig". *Niemand musste.*

Weil es nichts Neues gibt, hat es keinen Sinn, immer das Gleiche zu schreiben. Wir schließen das Thema, weil alles beantwortet ist.


----------



## Jacc (21 Januar 2009)

*Win-Loads.net zweite Nachricht*

Guten Tag, ich bin auch auf die Falle bei win-loads.netMedia Intense GmbH reingefallen und habe eine zweite Nachricht bekommen:

Sehr geehrter Herr .....,

wir haben Ihre Emails vom 20.01.2009 erhalten und beziehen uns auf diese.

Gerne teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass wir ein Schreiben Ihres Rechtsanwaltes in den nächsten Tagen erwarten.

Sie haben unsere AGB gelesen und akzeptiert, zudem stehen neben dem von Ihnen ausgefüllten Anmeldeformular nochmals die wichtigsten Vertragsbedingungen und die dazugehörenden Kosten.

Wir konnten in unserem System eine mehrfache Nutzung unseres Dienstes mittels dem zur Verfügung gestelltem Login verzeichnen. Unser Service wurde daher zweifelsfrei von Ihnen genutzt.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Ihr Win-Loads.net - Team

Ich hab das System aber nicht mehrfach benutzt. Sollte ich mir jetzt doch sorgen machen oder einfach alles ignorieren? Können die sowas wirklich durchsetzten oder ist das alles nur angstmacherei?
Ich wäre für einen Ratschlag sehr dankbar.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen Jacc


----------



## webwatcher (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Die Links zu allen erforderlichen Informationen stehen im vorhergehenden  Posting


----------



## balu (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hat schon jemand einen Mahnbescheid von Win-loads bekommen???


----------



## Reducal (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



balu schrieb:


> hat schon jemand einen Mahnbescheid von Win-loads bekommen???


Nein, wie auch!?


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Na, merkst Du schon, wie sie alle schreien: "Ja, ich...", "...ich auch..."? :scherzkeks:

Auf den Mahnbescheid wirst Du schätzungsweise bis nach dem jüngsten Tag warten dürfen.


----------



## Frost-187- (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich bin leider auch auf diese winload leute hereingefallen...
Aber ich war so selten dämlich und habe meinen Namen und Adresse angegeben -.-
Habe ihnen auch geschrieben das sie kein Geld sehen werden.
Das sind knapp 100 Euro!

Was soll ich machen?
Und wie wollen die sich jetz das Geld holen.
Mir geth echt die Muffe


----------



## dater (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> Was soll ich machen


Die Links oben auf dieser seite lesen.Ist alles halb so schlimm.Es gibt hunderte von Betroffenen


----------



## Frost-187- (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



dater schrieb:


> Die Links oben auf dieser seite lesen.Ist alles halb so schlimm.Es gibt hunderte von Betroffenen



Also meinst du ich muss nix zahlen?
Weil ich bin Lehrling, ich habe keine Ahnung wo ich die Kohle hernehmen soll -.-


----------



## webwatcher (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hast du tatsächlich in einer  Minute  alle Links gelesen?
 Mehr gibt es hier nicht > Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe
Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nicht erlaubt

EOT


----------



## Frost-187- (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Hast du tatsächlich in einer  Minute  alle Links gelesen? Mehr gibt es hier nicht
> persönliche rechteberstung ist nicht erlaubt
> 
> EOT



Nein nur der vorletzte läd -.-
Die anderen stecken fest...darum frage ich ja so hastig!


----------



## webwatcher (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Laß dir ruhig Zeit. Es drängt überhaupt nichts


----------



## Frost-187- (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Laß dir ruhig Zeit. Es drängt überhaupt nichts



Mich schon, ich will eigentlich auch nur einwas wissen: KAnn ich die in ruhe lassen, und muss dann nix zahlen.
Nur darum geht es mir!
Ich will einfach gewissheit das wenn ich mich da in Stillschweigen hülle die nichts unternehmen können!


----------



## webwatcher (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Nochmal ( und zum letzen Mal)  persönliche Rechtsberatung ist verboten.

Wenn das nicht reicht: Verbraucherzentrale  oder Anwlt


----------



## Frost-187- (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Nochmal ( und zum letzen Mal)  persönliche Rechtsberatung ist verboten.
> 
> Wenn das nicht reicht: Verbraucherzentrale  oder Anwlt



Mir 1. egal!

So jetz hat sie Seite endlich geladen.
Also versteh ich das richtig, das ich im Prinzip nichts machen muss da man nicht direkt auf einen Abovertrag hingewiesen wurde?
Das die mir im Grunde genommen nichts können?!
Klingt gut, ich hoffe das ist auch alles die Wahrheit was ich da gelesen habe!!


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Frost-187- schrieb:


> Klingt gut, ich hoffe das ist auch alles die Wahrheit was ich da gelesen habe!!


Ich denke , dass es deiner Aufregung zuzuschreiben ist, sonst würde ich sagen, 
du tickst nicht ganz richtig, bzw du bist ganz schön unverschämt.
computerbetrug.de ist das Verbraucherschutzforum Nr 1 in Deutschland was Internetabzocke betrifft.
Glaubst du allen Ernstes, dass sich die Betreiber Unwahrheiten erlauben könnten?


----------



## dater (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> Mir 1. egal


Den Forenbetreibern aber nicht,das kann richtig Ärger geben


----------



## Frost-187- (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Ich denke , das es deiner Aufregung zuzuschreiben ist, sonst würde ich sagen,
> du tickst nicht ganz richtig, bzw du bist ganz schön unverschämt.
> computerbetrug.de ist das Verbraucherschutzforum Nr 1 in Deutschland was Internetabzocke betrifft.
> Glaubst du allen Ernstes, dass sich die Betreiber Unwahrheiten erlauben könnten?




Da hast du auch sehr sehr recht!
Die knappen 100 Euro kann ich mir nie leisten.
Ich hab ne Menge ausgaben, also entschuldige das bitte!


----------



## Evolet (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo!
Ich habe gerade dieses Forum entdeckt und bin wirklich sehr froh darüber!

Ich bin blöderweise auch auf win-loads.net reingefallen.
Habe bei Google nach einem pdf Programm gesucht und bin dadurch auf die win-loads Seite geraten und habe mir dort angemeldet.
Allerdings hat der Download nicht funktioniert und ich habe durch meinen Computerspezialisten einen andere Seite genannt bekommen, wo man das Progamm kostenlos erhält. 

4 Tage später bekam ich dann eine Rechnung von win-loads. Ich hatte die Seite schon total vergessen und habe überhaupt nicht mehr daran gedacht dass ich mich dort angemeldet habe. Also habe ich unwissend zurückgeschrieben, dass ich nicht weiss was das soll usw.

Nachdem noch einige Mails von ihnen kamen, ist es mir einfallen!
Oh Shit, ich war das ja wirklich, ich Idiot habe mich da angemeldet und soll jetzt 96 € bezahlen, dafür dass ich noch nicht mal was gedownloadet habe.

Ich bin seitdem am verzweifeln, denn nachdem ich auch 2 Mal eine Mail geschrieben habe, dass ich den Vertrag widerrufe, ja da kam dann auch das was Ihr alle auch bekommen habt. 
Erst heute Vormittag habe ich es gesehen, dass ich auf einen Widerruf verzichtet habe. Und das alles nur mit einem Mausklick.
Ich ärgere mich dermaßen, dass ich so doof war und das nicht alles gesehen habe. 
Das Problem ist auch, dass ich nun ständig Mails bekomme und die mich nicht mehr in Ruhe lassen. Sie beaupten ich hätte 3 Logins und 5 Downloads gemacht. Nachdem es dort nicht ging, habe ich es gelassen.
Sie drohen mit Anwälten usw.
Tja, was soll ich machen, bin arbeitslos und könnte mir selbst nie einen Anwalt leisten, momentan noch nicht mal um einen Anwaltsbrief schreiben zu lassen.
Ich habe auf jeden Fall aus dieser Dummheit gelernt, sowas passiert mir hoffentlich nie wieder.
Ich habe zwar hier schon alle Beiträge gelesen, aber falls noch jemand was loswerden will, gerne!
Schreibt mir bitte!
LG
Evolet


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

In den Grundsatzpostings,  die du über die Links oben aus der Seite erreichst,  steht alles,
 was dazu zu sagen ist. 

Ansonsten:  sieh es von der heiteren Seite. Zu mehr ist das Drohkasperletheater 
nicht wert, außer zum Ablachen: 
Stories zum Schmunzeln - - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Evolet (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

:wall:

Danke!
Ich denke mir ja auch immer: "Mach Dich nicht fertig!"
Aber mir ist so was blödes noch nie passiert und ich ärgere mich auch über mich selbst!


----------



## Frost-187- (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Was erlauben die sich eigentlich.
Ich habe eben diese Mail erhalten ...




> Sehr geehrter Herr ****,
> 
> wir haben Ihre E-Mail erhalten und möchten uns diesbezüglich an Sie wenden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heiko (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wenn die gerne eine Anzeige erstattet hätten, dann können die das auch selber tun.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Frost-187- schrieb:


> Was erlauben die sich eigentlich.
> Ich habe eben diese Mail erhalten ...


Eine uralte Verdummungstaktik der Nutzlosanbieter


----------



## Frost-187- (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wenn die gerne eine Anzeige erstattet hätten, dann können die das auch selber tun.



Und mit solchen Drohungen kommen sie dann sicher bei manchen Leuten an das gute Geld... :wall:


----------



## Fan_9019 (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo an alle!

Ich habe mich am 21.1.2009 bei win-loads.net angemeldet. Ich wollte den flash player runterladen und dachte mir bei der Anmeldung nichts, da ich nicht den Eindruck hatte, dass die Seite kostenpflichtig sei. Außerdem hab ich mich unter falschem Namen angemeldet.
Nun hab ich 3 Tage lang nicht meine e-mails gecheckt und war dementsprechend geschockt als ich die Rechnung sah. 

Nun hab ich in der ersten mail folgendes entdeckt:

"Für die Nutzung unserer Plattform müssen Sie volljährig sein, sollten Sie dies nicht sein, so wenden Sie sich bitte an unser Support-Team unter [email protected]."

Somit hab ich (18jahre) versucht nachdem ich schon Betrugsverdacht hatte, eine e-mail verschickt (leider mit wahren Vor und Zunamen), dass meine Schwester (12jahre) die Anmeldung vollzogen hat.

Nun bekomm ich heute die Aufforderung, dass ich eine Kopie der Geburtsurkunde bzw eines Ausweises an sie senden soll, um nachzuweisen, dass meine Schwester wirklich minderjährig ist. Sollte dies nach bewiesen sein, würde der Vertrag storniert werden.

Soll ich eine solche Kopie verschicken oder einfach nicht mehr reagieren?


----------



## webwatcher (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Fan_9019 schrieb:


> Nun bekomm ich heute die Aufforderung, dass ich eine Kopie der Geburtsurkunde bzw eines Ausweises an sie senden soll, um nachzuweisen, dass meine Schwester wirklich minderjährig ist.



Schwachsinn, Beweislastumkehr, das hätten die gern 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Fan_9019 (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

danke. also einfach nicht beachten, solange es kein Mahnbescheid vom Richter ist?
Wird mir zwar schwer fallen aber zum glück bin ich auf diese Seite hier gestoßen, wo einem geholfen wird. 
Werde über weiteren Verlauf informieren.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Fan_9019 schrieb:


> solange es kein Mahnbescheid vom Richter ist?


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist bedeutend größer 
als einen  gerichtlichen  Mahnbescheid  von der Nutzlosbranche zu bekommen.


----------



## Fan_9019 (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

also fahre ich mit Nicht-Zahlen der Rechnung erstmal sicher?


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Was willst du eigentlich noch bestätigt bekommen. mal ganz offen: Wenn du 
nach der Toilette  fragst  und die jemand dir  zeigt, weißt du doch auch was 
man dort ( auf den Laden ) tut :scherzkeks:


----------



## Dawny (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

so war ja schon länger nimmer hier und von winloads kam auch nix mehr. finde es allerdings faszinierend, dass winloads anscheinen immer biestiger  wird... die scheinen ja echt geld zu brauchen :roll:


----------



## Fan_9019 (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Dawny schrieb:


> so war ja schon länger nimmer hier und von winloads kam auch nix mehr. finde es allerdings faszinierend, dass winloads anscheinen immer biestiger  wird... die scheinen ja echt geld zu brauchen :roll:



was genau hast du gemacht?


----------



## Didi1989 (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hey Leute,

Ich hab bereits die 1.Mahnung bekommen.
Trotzdem sicher alles nur verarsche?

Grüßle


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Didi1989 schrieb:


> Ich hab bereits die 1.Mahnung bekommen.


Du wirst sicher noch jede Menge mehr Spam bekommen :scherzkeks:
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Didi1989 (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Oh man ich hab echt keine lust mehr auf den Müll!
Das sind doch echt ... die sowas tun.
War auch mein fehler.
Kann denn niemand sagen wann die einen in ruhe lassen?
Hat es noch niemand überstanden?


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Didi1989 schrieb:


> Kann denn niemand sagen wann die einen in ruhe lassen?


Dafür gibt es keine Richtwerte in der Nutzlosbranche. Einziges Mittel: sich ein dickes Fell zulegen


----------



## Didi1989 (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

was ist wenn ich meine e-mail addy lösch?gehts dan mit briefen weiter??


----------



## Frost-187- (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Es kann wohl nur verarsche sein!
Denn hier hat noch keiner reingeschrieben das es ihm dadurch an den Kragen ging :-D
Oder hab ich es einfach überlesen? ^^


----------



## dater (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> gehts dann mit briefen weiter


Ich denke schon,aber wofür gibts Mülleimer?


----------



## Didi1989 (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

oh man was es alles für sachen gibt...schlimm diese welt.oder?
wieso macht niemandwas gegen die?


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Didi1989 schrieb:


> wieso macht niemandwas gegen die?



Schon mal versucht, einen Pudding an die Wand zu nageln?


----------



## Didi1989 (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Aber jeder weiß doch das das [..........] sind!Man sieht es doch was will man noch mehr?
Was müssten die denn amchen das was passieren würde endlich mal?


----------



## dater (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> wieso macht niemandwas gegen die


Weil es nicht strafbar ist.Vielleicht moralisch verwerflich,aber eben nicht strafbar.Solange es genug Dumme gibt die für den Mist zahlen machen die auch weiter.Es ist eben kein Betrug,also kann daran kein Gericht was ändern.Leider


----------



## Didi1989 (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Aber wenn das nicht strafbar ist, wieso kann man dann einfach nicht bezahlen?
Also ohne das denen die nicht bezahlen nichts "passiert"??


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Didi1989 schrieb:


> Aber jeder weiß doch das das betrüger sind!



Vorsichtig mit dem Wort Betrüger. Solange jemand  nicht verurteilt ist, gilt es als
 Beleidigung. Die Staatsanwaltschaften  stellen entsprechende Verfahren so gut
 wie immer ein, da der Vorwurf des Betruges nicht *gerichtfest*  bewiesen werden kann.


----------



## Didi1989 (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Also können wir denen nichts tun, aber die uns auch nichts ja?!?!


----------



## Frost-187- (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wäre es nichtmal eine Möglichkeit damit ans Fernsehen oder an die Tageszeitungen zu gehen?


----------



## dater (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> Also können wir denen nichts tun


Doch,sie da angreifen wo es jedem weh tut.Beim Geld.Also nicht bezahlen.Jeder der zahlt unterstützt diese Ab*** unfreiwillig


----------



## Didi1989 (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

also ich werde nicht zahlen! :scherzkeks: ich hoffe es bald lockerer zu nehmen diesen ganzen Müll!


----------



## rooster61 (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



dater schrieb:


> Doch,sie da angreifen wo es jedem weh tut.Beim Geld.Also nicht bezahlen.Jeder der zahlt unterstützt diese Ab*** unfreiwillig



@all,

auch ich bin ein Depp, und in die "Falle" getreten und werde nicht bezahlen - und wenn der "gelbe" Umschlag - also der Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht kommt - ich gehe davon aus, dass er nicht kommt - dann, und erst dann werde ich reagieren, mit Widerspruch.

Packt die "Jungs" da wo es weh tut - an "Ihrer Geldbörse".

Jeder google-klick kostet Geld - habe von € 1,00 bis € 5,00 gelesen, je nach Branche ......

[......]

Und die "Herren" in der Schweiz können mich Xweise.


Und da ich neu bin - und es sich gehört:

Ein dickes Lob an die Macher, Mod´s und ADMIN´s dieses Forums.

SAUstarke Leistung.


----------



## Dawny (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

was ich gemacht hab ganz einfach mir iel ne gute viertelstunde später auf das das kosten soll, also angerufen, den verpennten herren in grund und boden gebrüllt, und noch ne email geschrieben und alles aufgezählt, was nciht rechtens ist. telefonnummer meines anwalts drangehängt mit netten grüßen, dass die das mit dem klären soll. 

dazu muss man sagen, das war bevor die überhaupt sich melden konnten.


----------



## Evolet (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Mama Mia, das geht aber schnell. 
Vorallem weil ich ja auf die Rechnung angeblich nicht reagiert habe!
Das kam heut, aber kennt Ihr ja sicherlich auch schon.

Das kann ja noch ein Spaß werden.
Denn wir sind schon ganz schön viele die dagegen angehen.

Auf jeden Fall, haben sie mit dem einen Häckchen einen 
"Verzicht auf eine Widerrufung des Vertrages" erzwungen!




> Mahnung - Offene Rechnung
> 
> Sehr geehrte Frau **********,
> 
> ...


----------



## Didi1989 (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Also ich hab die Mahnung auch bereits schon bekommen!Aber ich werde nicht zahlen!
Und jeeder Mensch hat ein Wiederrufsrecht 2 Wochen lang.
Das ist doch gesetzwiedrig wenn nichtt oder?


----------



## Evolet (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Didi1989 schrieb:


> also ich werde nicht zahlen! :scherzkeks: ich hoffe es bald lockerer zu nehmen diesen ganzen Müll!



Hi,
ich habe fast nicht mehr geschlafen, zwecks dem ganzen Shit und Ärger.
Seit gestern schlafe ich allerdings wieder richtig gut, denn hier und in den anderen Foren sind so viele, denen es auch passiert ist.

Im ganz großen Notfall, können sich alle zusammentun und eine Sammelklage einreichen.

Dann hat das freundliche Win-loads Team eine große Freude!!!!


----------



## webwatcher (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Evolet schrieb:


> Im ganz großen Notfall, können sich alle zusammentun und eine Sammelklage einreichen.!



Nö:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Didi1989 (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ja ich hab mir da auch voll den Kopf gemacht weil 100euro ist ne menge geld und das 2 mal...nene nicht mit uns!!
Bis morgen habe ich meine Frist in der ersten Mahnung mal sehen wann die nächste kommt!oh ne.....


----------



## Evolet (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Didi1989 schrieb:


> Also ich hab die Mahnung auch bereits schon bekommen!Aber ich werde nicht zahlen!
> Und jeeder Mensch hat ein Wiederrufsrecht 2 Wochen lang.
> Das ist doch gesetzwiedrig wenn nichtt oder?




Klar ist es gegen das Gesetz einen Verzicht darauf zu erzwingen.
Ich werde auf keinen Fall bezahlen, sonst geht der gleiche Dreck nächstes
Jahr wieder los, da ja der Vertrag gleich auf 2 Jahre läuft.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Didi1989 schrieb:


> g mal sehen wann die nächste kommt!oh ne.....


Nimm´s von der heiteren Seite 
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.



Evolet schrieb:


> sonst geht der gleiche Dreck nächstes
> Jahr wieder los, da ja der Vertrag gleich auf 2 Jahre läuft.



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## rooster61 (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Didi1989 schrieb:


> Also ich hab die Mahnung auch bereits schon bekommen!Aber ich werde nicht zahlen!
> Und jeeder Mensch hat ein Wiederrufsrecht 2 Wochen lang.
> Das ist doch gesetzwiedrig wenn nichtt oder?



Bei Waren sind es mindestens 14 Tage,

win-loads.net "verkauft" hier eine Dienstleistung und redaktionellen ........

Da gelten andere Fristen.


----------



## sugarinmytea (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo, ich habe das Thema bis jetzt verfolgt, da ich auch eine Rechnung per E-mail von dieser "Firma" erhalten habe.
Hätte diesen [.......] schon googlen sollen, bevor ich reagiert habe.
Ich war nie auf dieser Internetseite und habe die Rechnung aus heiterm Himmel bekommen. Dies habe ich ihnen geschrieben. Da meine Daten nicht mehr aktuell sind (alte Adresse, inkorrekter Vorname), bin ich mir sicher, dass jemand böswillig meine Daten angegeben hat. Nun habe ich diese Antwort bekommen.

"Sehr geehrte Frau ******, 
Abgesehen davon haben Sie bei der Anmeldung falsche Daten angegeben - wir werden die Verbindungsdaten (Ihre IP-Adresse und den Anmeldezeitpunkt) der Polizei übergeben und Anzeige erstatten um die Bestätigung zu erhalten, dass Sie sich zweifelsfrei angemeldet haben. Zudem werden wir - sobald sich herausstellt, dass diese Anmeldung von Ihnen stammt - Anzeige gegen Sie wegen dem Erschleichen unserer Dienstleistung durch Angabe falscher Daten - gleichgesetzt mit Betrug - erstatten. 
Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Ihr Win-Loads.net - Team"

Ich habe nicht vor, darauf zu antworten. Das mit der IP-Adresse können die wohl, nachdem, was ich hier gelesen habe, vergessen. Muss ich mir trotzdem Sorgen machen?

Und da ich auch neu bin, werde ich dem guten Beispiel eines Vorgängers folgen und den Administratoren und allen Anderen, die an diesem Forum beteiligt sind, ein großes Lob aussprechen. Fühle mich jetzt weniger allein.


----------



## Evolet (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



sugarinmytea schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe das Thema bis jetzt verfolgt, da ich auch eine Rechnung per E-mail von dieser "Firma" erhalten habe.
> Hätte diesen Schweineladen schon googlen sollen, bevor ich reagiert habe.
> Ich war nie auf dieser Internetseite und habe die Rechnung aus heiterm Himmel bekommen. Dies habe ich ihnen geschrieben. Da meine Daten nicht mehr aktuell sind (alte Adresse, inkorrekter Vorname), bin ich mir sicher, dass jemand böswillig meine Daten angegeben hat. Nun habe ich diese Antwort bekommen.
> 
> ...



Mir gings genauso,bin ich super froh über diese Seite.
Ich hätte diese Internetseite auch schon vorher googeln sollen, 
dann hätte ich ruhige Nächte behabt.
Aber mach Du Dir keinen Kopf, die Reaktionen derer sind furchtbar
unprofessionell.
Das ist echt ein Wahnsinn, wie die einen belasten können.


----------



## Frost-187- (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich habe mich mit dem ganzem nun an die Verbraucherzentrale und an Akte09 (von Sat1) gewendet!
Da sie ähnliche Fälle schon öfter behandelt haben, die auch auf youtube zu finden sind.
Ich hoffe nur das man dagegen etwas unternehmen kann.


----------



## sugarinmytea (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Naja, ich bezweifle, dass die Verbraucherzentrale groß etwas bewirken kann.
Auch falls der Laden dichtgemacht wird sprießen garantiert gleich drei Neue nach...
Schon frustrierend.


----------



## Evolet (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Frost-187- schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mit dem ganzem nun an die Verbraucherzentrale und an Akte09 (von Sat1) gewendet!
> Da sie ähnliche Fälle schon öfter behandelt haben, die auch auf youtube zu finden sind.
> Ich hoffe nur das man dagegen etwas unternehmen kann.



Ja, das ist ne klasse Idee!
Vielleicht kommt ja was bei raus!


----------



## Frost-187- (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich habe mich etwas informiert!
Dies Firma ist für abzocke weitläufig bekannt!
Auch der Angebliche Besitzer...

Ich lass mir sowas einfach nicht gefallen!


----------



## sugarinmytea (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Diese Leute einfach zu ignorieren scheint mir das Beste zu sein.
Mir fällt außerdem grad ein, dass ich überhaupt nicht mehr im deutschsprachigen Raum. wohne. Na, da will ich ja mal sehen, wie die versuchen, die Polizei hier zu mobilisieren. (Davon abgesehen, dass sie meine aktuelle Adresse nicht haben...)


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Bestimmt lassen sie dann über Interpol nach Dir fahnden. :scherzkeks:


----------



## sugarinmytea (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Davon gehe ich doch stark aus. 
Sollte schon einmal damit beginnen, meine Fenster mit Brettern zu vernageln.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Außerdem habe ich läuten gehört, dass nach der Räumung von Guantanamo dieses Lager durch den Bundesoberinkassovollstreckungshof (BOInkVH) als Straflager für säumige Schuldner weiterbetrieben werden soll.


----------



## Doreejn (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> Sehr geehrter Frau ****,
> 
> wir haben Ihre E-Mail erhalten und möchten uns diesbezüglich an Sie wenden.
> 
> ...




Diese E-mail ist immer die gleiche....habe schon meine erste Mahnung erhalten (nach ca. 5-7 Tagen)
Ja und auch ich habe mich mit Falschem Namen und falscher Adresse angemeldet, das Einzige was gestimmt hat war meine E-mail Adresse. 
Ich habe echt Angst das Geld bezahlen zu müssen. Zwar bin ich noch Minderjährig, aber win-loads hat mir geschrieben, wenn man einen Pseudonamen benutzt hat, wegen Betrug angeklagt werden kann...


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Doreejn schrieb:


> aber win-loads hat mir geschrieben, wenn man einen Pseudonamen benutzt hat, wegen Betrug angeklagt werden kann...


Drohkasperletheater, das nicht wert ist, auch nur eine  Sekunde darüber nachzudenken.


----------



## Doreejn (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Soll ich meine E-mail Adresse löschen, denn ich habe meinen vollen Namen da stehen....


----------



## visionblue (29 Januar 2009)

*Keinen müden Cent!!!*

Meine letzte E-Mail an Win-Loads (sog. Service) Reaktion auf das dortige Geschwafel:

Hallöle zurück, 

auch wenn Sie dies gebetsmühlenartig wiederholen, ich gehe nicht von einem wirksamen Vertragsschluss aus und werde nichts bezahlen, keinen müden Cent. Nett, dass Sie sich auf den Gesetzgeber berufen finde ich Klasse (Ups, welchen denn? Schweiz? ... der Sitz Ihrer Firma ist ja in der Schweiz ... gilt jetzt chinesisches Recht ... ach ja zum Klagen müssen Sie ja immer noch nach Deutschland kommen). Kann ich auch. Haben Sie schon mal was von § 305c BGB gehört? Sicher nicht oder gerade doch ?! Wo steht bei Ihnen ein eindeutiger unübersehbarer Hinweis auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit Ihrer Leistung und vor allem die Höhe des Entgeltes für ihr so "tolles Angebot"? Ach ja, irgendwo versteckt in den AGB. Also dann nur zu ... Auf das zitierte Urteil sind Sie überhaupt nicht eingegangen. Sie werden schon wissen warum. Ich kann es Ihnen ja noch mal in den Leitsätzen zitieren. 

AG München, Urteil vom 16.01.2007 - Az. 161 C 23695/06 
BGB § 155, § 305c Abs. 1, § 611 Abs. 1 
1. Versteckt sich eine Zahlungspflicht bei einem Internetangebot (hier: Test zur Beurteilung der Lebenserwartung) in den allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB), kann die entsprechende Klausel so ungewöhnlich und daher überraschend sein, dass sie unwirksam ist. Dies gilt jedenfalls, wenn der User nach dem Erscheinungsbild der betreffenden Internetseite (d.h. dem Aufbau und dem äußeren Erscheinungsbild nach) *mit einer kostenpflichtigen Leistung nicht zu rechnen braucht*. 

2. Wird bei einem Internetangebot dem User zunächst bewusst vorenthalten, dass es um eine kostenpflichtige Leistung geht (hier wurde mit einem Gewinnspiel und einem Gutschein gelockt) ohne auf Kosten hinzuweisen, und muss beim Bestätigen der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen nicht damit gerechnet werden, dass sich gerade hier die Erläuterung einer Zahlungspflicht versteckt, und ist eine Anmeldung auch möglich ohne eine Preisangabe (hier: unterhalb des Anmeldebuttons) gesehen zu haben, ist eine solche Preisangabe nicht Vertragsbestandteil geworden und eine entsprechende AGB-Klausel überraschend i.S.d § 305c Abs. 1 BGB. 

3. Hieran ändert auch der Hinweis auf einen "kommerziellen" Zweck allein nichts. Denn damit könnten im Rahmen des Internetgeschäfts auch Werbepartner gemeint sein, die durch die Adressensammlung aus dem Gewinnspiel profitieren. 

4. Zwar können grundsätzlich auch Hauptleistungspflichten in AGB geregelt werden. Dies gilt aber nicht, wenn erst in den AGB der Vertrag überhaupt als entgeltlicher Vertrag dargestellt wird. 
MIR 2007, Dok. 083 

Dieser rechtlichen Würdigung schließe ich mich voll inhaltlich an. Auf die sich aus der Verwendung unwirksamer AGB-Klauseln ergebenden Unterlassungsansprüche gem. § 1 Unterlassungsklagengesetz (UKlG) (vgl. Palandt-Heinrichs, 66. Aufl., Kommetar zum BGB, Vorb v § 307, Rnr. 14) gehe ich jetzt nicht näher ein. 

*Noch einmal ein ermahnender gut gemeinter Rat: Versuchen Sie es doch wirklich mal mit ehrlicher Arbeit (zum Beipiel dem Verkauf eigener Softwareprodukte).* Was Sie im Internet betreiben, wird Ihnen sehr stark auf die Füße fallen (Haben Sie sich schon mal die Nutzungsbedingungen für die von Ihnen nur gegen die versteckten Gebühren abrufbare Freeware angeschaut? Da ist wohl jede kommerzielle Nutzung verboten, genau das tun Sie aber gerade). Befriedigt Sie das? Mit der Androhung von Inkasso und Gerichtsverfahren Menschen zu Zahlungen zu bringen, die diese Art der Leistung bei eindeutiger Kenntlichmachung der Kosten gar nicht in Anspruch nehmen würden? 
Ich wünsche Ihnen, dass Sie bald die nötige Einsicht gewinnen. Wenn Sie hierzu meine Hilfe benötigen, lassen Sie es mich wissen.
Herzlichst
Ihr JV


----- original Nachricht -------- 

Betreff: AW: Re: AW: Re: Ihre Rechnung fÃ¼r http://www.win-loads.net 
Gesendet: Do 29 Jan 2009 11:59:47 CET 
Von: "Win-Loads.net Service" 

> Sehr geehrter Herr VXXXX, 
> 
> da die Anmeldung mit Ihrer E-Mailadresse und auch der verzeichnete Login 
> kurz nach der Anmeldung von dieser stattfand, ist sichergestellt, dass Sie 
> unser Vertragspartner sind. 
> 
> Dass es sich hierbei um einen Dritten handelt, kÃ¶nnen wir nicht 
> nachvollziehen. Zudem sind Sie vom Gesetzgeber verpflichtet, Ihren 
> Internetzugang insbesondere den Zugang zu Ihrer E-Mailadresse vor Missbrauch 
> zu schÃ¼tzen. 
> 
> Der Vertrag wie auch die Rechnung sind aufrecht und zeitnah zu begleichen. 
> 
> Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼ssen 
> Ihr Win-Loads.net - Team 
> 
> ******************************************************** 
> 
> Tel*: 01805 - 579966 
> Fax*: 01805 - 104777 
> Supportanfragen bitte an: [email protected] 
> 
> * (0,14 Eur/Min a. d. dt. Festnetz) 
> 
> ******************************************************** 
>


----------



## Doreejn (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

mhmmm aber eigentlich schreiben die ja nur das man für die Anmeldung einen Jahresbeitrag von 96 € zahlen soll und nicht für die Programme.... ist halt Mist... ich bin auch darauf reingefallen, habe aber jetzt von vielen Opfern dieser Internetabzocke gelesen, dass man einfach nicht mehr darauf einsteigen soll und sie einfach in den spammail Ordner verweisen soll.


----------



## Doreejn (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Muss ich eigentlich Angst haben, dass win-loads mich über meine E-mail Adresse findet??? Sollte ich sie lieber löschen?


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ein e-Mail-Provider darf Deine Nutzerdaten nur auf richterlichen Beschluss in einem schweren Strafverfahren herausgeben.

Wegen so einem Gedöns gibt es aber den Beschluss nicht. Jedenfalls haben wir in solchen Fällen noch nie von so etwas gehört.

Solange Du also mit Deiner Mailadresse nicht unvorsichtig im Internet hausierst, solange sie z.B. nicht ausgerechnet in irgendeinem "wer-kennt-wen"-Profil oder sonstwo zusammen mit Deinem Namen/Adresse steht, hat der "Unternehmer" keine praktikable Möglichkeit, an Deine Daten zu kommen.


----------



## Doreejn (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hat sich erledigt....:-p

habe hier etwas für Euch.....

Schauts euch an und vergesst win-loads 

YouTube - Ihr habt falsche Adressdaten bei Online-Abo angegeben?


----------



## Doreejn (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

YouTube - Anbieter rät zur Strafanzeige?!
YouTube - Minderjährig in Abo-Falle getappt?
YouTube - Glückwunsch, Sie haben gewonnen...Haha!
YouTube - Online-Abos allgemeines
YouTube - Preis nicht gesehen?
YouTube - Opendownload, Beispiel einer Online-Abzocke der Firma "Online Content Ltd."



Das hat mir voll weitergeholfen ♥


----------



## BenTigger (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Doreejn schrieb:


> hat sich erledigt....:-p
> 
> habe hier etwas für Euch.....
> 
> YouTube - Ihr habt falsche Adressdaten bei Online-Abo angegeben? usw...



Och unser Katzenjens.... ist sehr zu empfehlen....:-D


----------



## webwatcher (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Vor allem  weil der Link dorthin  oben auf der Seite  steht...


----------



## rooster61 (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

win-loads hat meine Realdaten.

Die Mails von denen werden ungelesen gelöscht.

Ich werde einen Te**el tun, Anhänge zu öffnen.

Wenn Post per Post kommt, werde ich erst reagieren.

Vor allem wenn es ein gelber Umschlag ist - das ist ein Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht.

Aber den erwarte ich eigentlich nicht.

Die wollen die "schnelle" Kohle, und keine Gerichtsverfahren.

Also ruhig bleiben und Banner klicken.

Den neuesten gibt´s wieder:

lenaload.de


----------



## dater (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> Vor allem wenn es ein gelber Umschlag ist


Nicht vor allem,sondern wirklich nur dann


----------



## Frost-187- (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: Keinen müden Cent!!!*



visionblue schrieb:


> Meine letzte E-Mail an Win-Loads (sog. Service) Reaktion auf das dortige Geschwafel:
> ...
> ********************************************************
> >




Haben sie dir darauf schon geantortet?

Bei mir fängt es nun an, sie drohen mir mit Anwälten


----------



## dvill (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

So ist das im Kasperle-Theater. Wenn es gruseln soll, muss Getöse auf die Bühne.


----------



## rooster61 (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



dater schrieb:


> Nicht vor allem,sondern wirklich nur dann



Leute,

wenn Post per Brief eintrudelt wäre es was Neues - gibt´s sowas in dem Metier überhaupt?


----------



## Fidul (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



rooster61 schrieb:


> Ich werde einen Te**el tun, Anhänge zu öffnen.


Das ist ganz wichtig! Ich bin immer wieder überrascht, wieviele Leute ohne Zögern die ihnen von dubiosen und meist unbekannten Absendern zugeschickten PDF-_Rechnungen_ öffnen. Das ist eine Fahrlässigkeit erster Güte! Für den Acrobaten gibt es immer wieder Exploits, die von den Dunkelmännern des Internets sofort zum Masseneinsatz gebracht werden. Da leider viele User eine Allergie gegen regelmäßige Sicherheitsupdates haben, fangen sie sich damit ganz schnell kleine Mitbewohner ein, die ihre Rechner in fleißige Zombies verwandeln.

Deshalb: Grundsätzlich niemals solche Anhänge öffnen, auch wenn sie in der Mail als "virenfrei" deklariert werden.


----------



## chinomo77 (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Howdy,
ok jetzt ist mir doch noch mal die muffe gegangen...hab mich bisher ruhig verhalten denen noch nicht einmal auf ihre forderungen geantwortet, allerdings auch keinen widerspruch eingereicht da ich ebenfalls falsche daten angegeben hatte...die sache mit den exploits beim acrobat war mir bis gestern als ich deinen beitrag las neu..hatte nämlich natürlich damals deren rechnungs anhang natürlich geöffnet um zu schauen ob dort ebenfalls noch irgendwelche klauseln oder belehrungen ,bzw infos drin stünden...tja und nun....hatte mich schon gewundert das es nach der ersten mahnung so still wurde, doch heute morgen zufällig am samstag ist die zweit mahnung mit inkasso androhung im junk mail ordner....kann das sein das die meinen computer rtacen,hacken was weiß ich fürn kram und nun meine daten haben?:wall:

gruß


----------



## wahlhesse (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wenn sowas im Junk-Ordner landet, sollte Dir das schon zu denken geben...  . Aber auch an Dich nochmal die Bitte, auf dieser Seite nach oben zu scrollen und die Links oder Videos beachten. Dann schläft es sich bedeutend ruhiger.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## chinomo77 (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

nun ja...im junk ordner sind sie ja weil ich sie mittlerweile geblockt habe...
mal ne frage...wenn bereits bei opendownload und megadownload verfahren gegen ihre machenschaften laufen, warum kann sich win-load genau das selbe konzept mit fast identischer maske erlauben?

hat jemand von euch bisher still gehalten und ist schon über die zweite mahnung hinaus?

und...mal angenommen zukünftige schreiben, inkl inkasso und dem wichtigen gelben brief würden an einen falsch genannten namen und adresse laufen,gäbe es dann ein verfahren oder eine anzeige gegen unbekannt?

wollte euch auch nochmal in diesem sinne danken...alleine das austauschen mit anderen hilft schon...ich habe zwar bisher alles gelesen auch die erwähnten links etc..frage aber trotzdem noch da die fälle sich ja doch noch irgendwie immer im detail unterscheiden und man nicht weiß was die für möglichkeiten finden an unsere kohle ranzukommen...

gruß:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



chinomo77 schrieb:


> .frage aber trotzdem noch da die fälle sich ja doch noch irgendwie immer im detail unterscheiden und man nicht weiß was die für möglichkeiten finden an unsere kohle ranzukommen...


Die Details sind völlig irrelevant, da das Grundprinzip immer dasselbe ist.
 Daher treffen auch unsere Infos auf alle Nutzlosseiten zu, ohne  dass wir bisher den geringsten 
Anlass gesehen hätten dort irgendetwas  zu verändern oder anzupassen.


----------



## Doreejn (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Vor allem  weil der Link dorthin  oben auf der Seite  steht...



Ich weiß, deswegen habe ich die links ja nochmal ins Fenster gesetzt...für alle dies oben nicht gesehen haben:smile:



Mhmm bei mir haben sie auch mit den Anwälten gedroht...am besten einfach ignorieren.....


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Doreejn schrieb:


> Mhmm bei mir haben sie auch mit den Anwälten gedroht...am besten einfach ignorieren.....


Hunde, die bellen, beißen nicht...


----------



## Didi1989 (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hey leute,
mal nur aus Neugier...was würde eigentlich passieren wenn man so einen "gelben Brief" wirklich bekommen würde??Also was müsste ,man da zahlen??was würde drin stehen...???


----------



## webwatcher (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Didi1989 schrieb:


> mal nur aus Neugier...was würde eigentlich passieren wenn man so einen "gelben Brief" wirklich bekommen würde??Also was müsste ,man da zahlen??was würde drin stehen...???


Zahlen müßte  man gar nichts, wenn man den Wisch mit dem Kreuzchen an der 
richtigen Stelle innerhalb 14 Tagen zurückschickt. 

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## rooster61 (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Didi1989 schrieb:


> Hey leute,
> mal nur aus Neugier...was würde eigentlich passieren wenn man so einen "gelben Brief" wirklich bekommen würde??Also was müsste ,man da zahlen??was würde drin stehen...???



Hey Didi,

habe ´mal gegoogled:

Kostenberechnung

Das sind die Kosten, die die Betreiber erstmal zahlen müssten, damit du den gelben Brief kriegst.

Kosten für dich:

Portokosten für´s zurückschicken: € 0,55 ( Einschreiben kostet dann nochmal € 1,60, ich würde es investieren )

Alleine Gerichtsgebühren von ca. € 23,00 plus Schreiben und ... und ...

Wie oben schon geschrieben:

Die wollen die "schnelle" Kohle von den ( geschätzt )  10 - 30 % "Eingeschüchterten", und keine "Arbeit" mit den "Zahlungsverweigerern".


----------



## Didi1989 (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Also in meiner 1. Mahnung schrieben die mir ich hätte bis zum 29.01.09 zeit mein geld zu zahlen.hab ich nicht getan und bis jetzt aber keine weitere e-mail erhalten.....
Aber kommt sicher noch was oder was meint ihr?


----------



## webwatcher (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Didi1989 schrieb:


> Aber kommt sicher noch was oder was meint ihr?



na sicher:

Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## tiputhebest (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo,

ich habe mich ebenfalls bei winloads.net angemeldet ohne was zu lesen. Und nach dem ich eine Rechnung erhalten habe habe mich mit meinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht natürlich innerhalb zwei Wochen. Natürlich haben die erstmal es nicht akzeptiert. Danach ging ein Brief von meiner Anwalt und ich habe dieses Antwort erhalten wie Ihr es unten lesen könnt. Also daher bitte gleich zum Anwalt und nicht abwarten bis die Zwei Wochen rum sind.



> hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen den Erhalt des Widerrufs.
> 
> Der Widerruf wurde ordnungsgemäss akzeptiert und durchgeführt,
> Ihr Account ist somit storniert.
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



tiputhebest schrieb:


> Also daher bitte gleich zum Anwalt und nicht abwarten bis die Zwei Wochen rum sind.


Die Einschaltung eines  Anwalts und  die damit verbundenen  Kosten, auf denen  ein User in jedem 
Fall  selber sitzenbleibt,  ist nach unseren Erfahrungen, die auf der Beobachtung von  über
 drei Jahren Nutzlosabzocke und dutzender Anbieter basieren  nicht zwingend erforderlich.

Mag sein, dass dadurch der übliche Mahndrohmüll abgekürzt wird. Das muß aber jeder selber wissen, 
ob er bereit ist, dafür die Anwaltskosten auf sich zu nehmen. Rechtlich ändert sich de facto nichts.
Ob es überhaupt Sinn  macht Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosanbietern zu schließen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Husi (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo!

Erstmal ein dickes Lob hier an die admins und mods! Tolle seite und astreine tipps!

An alle anderen da draußen: ich bin zwar selber auch auf win-load.net reingefallen, aber bei den meisten von euch wundert es mich nicht mal.

So oft wie ich hier schon die gleichen fragen, kommentare und hilfeforderungen gelesen hab, das ist unglaublich. Da kann mir keiner erzählen das ihr aufmerksam was ließt.

Soll mich eigentlich auch nicht weiter stören. Was mich aber stört ist das es hier ein astreines KOSTENLOSES forum gibt mit super tipps, die den meisten von euch mindestens 200€ kosten ersparen. Das heißt hier machen sich Leute richtig arbeit damit.
Und euch ist es scheinbar das nicht wert dafür mal die suche zu bemühen,bzw. die links zu testen die hier auf jeder seite stehen. Das find ich wirklich sehr unhöflich und schade.


Noch mal eben mein stand um die hilfen hier evt etwas zu erweitern:

Bei mir is der fall das ich nur opendownload.de besucht habe.
Mich angemeldet habe mit falschen daten etc.
Natürlich auch die kosten übersehen habe.
Heute allerdings von opendownload und win-load eine rechnung bekam.
Jeweils 96€.

Ich gehe bei solchen sachen eigentlich so vor das ich die firma einmal google, gibt es gleich ein großes treffer gebot, so weiß ich unseriös.

Die meisten arbeiten ja gleich, 100 mahnungen und drohungen versenden, 10 mal kassieren, freuen.

Das Geschäft mit der Angst.

Da bei einem rechtsanwalt die erste beratung immer umsonst ist, bin ich trotzdem heut mal eben auf nen kaffe zu meinem. (Man will ja nicht durch wiederholten unachtsamkeit, doch noch mehr fehler machen)

Seine antwort war ein beherztes lachen.
Seine anweisungen für mich: NIX machen!
Es gibt zig urteile über solche firmen die alle für den betrogenen sprechen.

Er hat sich nicht mal die mails der beiden anbieter durch gelesen, den als er hörte das die mit den agb`s das wiederrufsrecht bei vertragsabschluß ausgeschloßen haben war für ihn alles klar.

Das ist verboten!! Und damit ist der Vertrag rechtswiedrig!
Der einzige der angst vor dem kadi haben muß ist der verfasser.

Soweit
langer text ,aber nu
Husi


----------



## dater (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> So oft wie ich hier schon die gleichen fragen, kommentare und hilfeforderungen gelesen hab, das ist unglaublich. Da kann mir keiner erzählen das ihr aufmerksam was ließt


Bitte keine neue Diskussion über Me too Postings


> Er hat sich nicht mal die mails der beiden anbieter durch gelesen, den als er hörte das die mit den agb`s das wiederrufsrecht bei vertragsabschluß ausgeschloßen haben war für ihn alles klar.
> 
> Das ist verboten!! Und damit ist der Vertrag rechtswiedrig!


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig


> Seine anweisungen für mich: NIX machen!


Eine sehr kluge Anweisung


----------



## Husi (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

sorry meine evt unhöfliche frage: bist du auch anwalt?

ansonsten glaub ich nämlich erstmal ihm, immerhin hat er sich auf internet recht spezialisiert.

Evt schafft seine genaue formulierung klarheit: "das ist auf diese art und weise verboten."

gruß
husi


----------



## dater (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Also ich hab hier irgendwo was anderes gelesen

Ps-Widerruf schreibt man auch 2009 ohne e:-D


----------



## wahlhesse (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Husi schrieb:


> Da bei einem rechtsanwalt die erste beratung immer umsonst ist, bin ich trotzdem heut mal eben auf nen kaffe zu meinem. (Man will ja nicht durch wiederholten unachtsamkeit, doch noch mehr fehler machen)



In Deinem Kaff mag das vielleicht so sein, aber ansonsten ist auch die erste Beratung bei einem Anwalt nicht kostenlos.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Husi (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

sorry legasteniker, aber danke für den tip


----------



## wahlhesse (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Kein Problem. Hätte ich erst den Kaffee getrunken bevor ich geantwortet hätte, dann hätte ich auch den versteckten Kaffee entdeckt  .
Aber es bleibt dabei: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## chinomo77 (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich würde gerne nochmal wissen, was läuft wenn Inkasso und dann später  evtl gelber brief bei dem vorgesehenen Empfänger aufgrund falscher daten gar nicht ankommen kann??

Ich meine´, erledigt sich dann sowas mit nicht zustellbar oder wie??
kann ich mir ja nicht wirklich vorstellen da es ab diesem Zeitpunkt ja ne gerichtliche Sache wird...Somit lässt sich der Brief nicht mit "häckchen an der richtigen Stelle " zurücksenden etc. Was passiert dann, dies konnt ich unter den bisher oben veröffentlichten links und beiträgen noch nicht finden....

?????

gruß


----------



## Husi (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> In Deinem Kaff mag das vielleicht so sein, aber ansonsten ist auch die erste Beratung bei einem Anwalt nicht kostenlos.
> 
> LG
> wahlhesse



280 000 Einwohner würd ich ja nicht direckt als "Kaff" bezeichnen, ich denke man sollte sich halt nen guten suchen und nicht einen von der stange.
Ein Anwalt wo die erste Beratung was kostet kann ja nix sein. Meiner hat es zumindest nicht nötig da geld für zu nehmen, er sichert sich lieber kundschaft.

Aber back to topic:

Ich bin grad noch am überlegen ob ich den quatsch von denen in den spamordner schiebe oder wirklich mal ein paar sachen erst ausdrucke. Allerdings wahrscheinlich nur verschwendetes papier.


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



chinomo77 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne nochmal wissen, was läuft wenn Inkasso und dann später  evtl gelber brief bei dem vorgesehenen Empfänger aufgrund falscher daten gar nicht ankommen kann??


Mahnbescheidzustellung


> Leitsatz:
> 
> Ein Mahnbescheid, dessen Zustellung aufgrund einer unzutreffenden Postanschrift des Antragsgegners nicht zugestellt werden kann, ist gemäß § 693 Abs. 2 ZPO demnächst zugestellt, wenn er nach Zugang der Mitteilung der Unzustellbarkeit beim Antragsteller innerhalb eines Monats zugestellt wird.



Die Diskussion darüber ist im Bereich Nutzlosanbieter  ungefähr so  bedeutsam, 
wie die Spekulation, was man mit dem Jackpot anstellen würde...


----------



## jiggidi (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

So, das habe ich heute von einem Inkassobüro bekommen. Allerdings per email. Wie weit wollen die denn bitte noch gehen?!




> unser Mandant[noparse] (media intense GmbH-www.win-loads.net) [/noparse]hat uns bevollmächtigt, die unten aufgeführte und gemahnte Forderung einzuziehen.
> Wir fordern Sie daher auf die Schuldsumme, sowie die bisher aufgelaufenen Kosten, die Sie infolge Ihres Zahlungsverzuges (BGB §284, 286) zu tragen haben, an uns auf folgendes Konto innerhalb der nächsten *5 Tage* überweisen.
> *Proinkasso GmbH, Postbank Frankfurt am Main, Kto.-Nr. [.......], BLZ 500 100 60*​ *Die Gesamtforderung beträgt* *172,21 Euro**.*​ Bitte geben Sie folgendes Aktenzeichen auf dem Überweisungsträger an: *[........]*​ Sollten Sie aus dem Ausland (Österreich, Schweiz überweisen benötigt Ihre Bank noch die folgenden Angaben: IBAN: [.......], Swift (BIC): [.......] .
> Ihre Forderung setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



jiggidi schrieb:


> Wie weit wollen die denn bitte noch gehen?!



Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.

Hunde die  bellen, beißen nicht.


----------



## Uahrgl (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich hab vor kurzem ebenfalls Probleme mit Win-loads.net bekommen.
Von wegen 96€ blablabla....

Hab sofort beim Konsumentenschutz( bin Österreicher) angerufen und der Anwalt dort hat mir versichert, dass die ABSOLUT machtlos sind. 

Ich hab dann ein Formular abgeschickt und mein Wiederrufsrecht erklärt. Genützt hats nicht viel, die blieben einfach auf ihrer Forderung bestehen...dann hat mir das Inkassobüro "Proinkasso" eine LEERE e-mail geschrieben...ich hab sie dann freundlich auf den nicht vorhandenen Inhalt aufmerksam gemacht. Zurück kam diese e-mail:





> Sehr geehrter Herr XYZ,
> 
> Sie haben sich wie aufgeführt beim kostenpflichtigen Service win-loads.net angemeldet.
> 
> ...


 

-Ist doch ziemlich unproffesionel und lahmarschig.
So etwas kann man doch nicht ernst nehmen, oder? 

Auf jeden Fall hab ich mich wieder erkundigt und solange die nur e-mails schreiben kann man das genze getrost ignorieren. Erst wenn ein EINGESCHREIBENER Brief ankommmt sollte man das ganze ernst nemen. 

Am besten das Inkassobüro auf die Spamliste im E-mail account setzen, dann hat man ruhe!


----------



## Husi (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

lool,pfändung von arbeitslosengeld und rente? herrlich

Das denen nicht klar is das so was unglaubwürdig ist.


----------



## Marci-Man (2 Februar 2009)

*Mediaintense Rechnung*

Hallo kann mir jemand helfen???
Meine Freundin hat heute einen Mail bekommen Rechnung Jahreszugang für win-lads.net 96€??????
Sie war nie auf der Seite und hat sich auch niergens angemeldet woher haben die Ihre Adresse?
Der Internet zugang leuft auf mich und nicht auf Sie ??
Habe mich jetzt schon bei Google etwas lesestoff geholt aber da haben fast alle immer was gedaunlodet so ist es aber bei uns nicht!
Habe bei der Verbraucherzentrale einen termin für morgen aber die wollen 15 euro haben sind Hartz empfänger wir haben diesen monat kein geld bekommen da die nicht richtig berechnet haben.
Was können wir tun?


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Marci-Man schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat heute einen Mail bekommen Rechnung Jahreszugang für win-lads.net 96€???????


Vermute mal, dass es sich um diese Seite handelt:  win-loads.net 
 daher hierhin verschoben

lies und  schau  die Infos. Links  stehn oben auf der Seite. 

( Hier ist wirklich alles kostenlos)


----------



## Marci-Man (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ja handelt sich um diese Firma.
Habe mir schon viel durch gelesen auch video angesehen und Musterbriefe. Aber meine Freundin hat sich nicht angemeldet deswegen.


----------



## dater (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> Sie war nie auf der Seite und hat sich auch niergens angemeldet


Dann ist doch alles geklärt.Jetzt muss der Anbieter das Gegenteil beweisen.Er ist in der Beweispflicht und nicht ihr


----------



## Heiko (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Kommt noch...


----------



## Marci-Man (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Also sie sagte mir das sie sich nie irgentwo angemeldet hat sie daunlodet auch nichts aus dem netz. Das ist ja mein Problem was müssen wir da jetzt tun nicht warten oder dort anrufen oder wiederufen aber was?

Auf der Rechnung steht die koplette Adresse von uns und auch ihre Email adresse ? Woher haben die diese? 

Man solchen firmen muss man doch das Verbieten können


----------



## crosby (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo,

es geht um eine Streitfrage: 
Ist es ausschlaggebend, ob die Registrierung bei win-loads.net mit einer privaten oder einer geschäftlichen Mailaddy getätigt wurde? Eine betroffene Person beharrt darauf, daß bei Registrierung mit der Geschäftsadresse automatisch die Gesetze für Vertragsabschluß gewerblich - gewerblich gelten würden und er "nicht so einfach da raus kommt".:wall:
Die auf computerbetrug.de empfohlene Vorgehensweise würde nur für Privatpersonen gelten.


----------



## Raphael (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> > To: ****@live.de
> > Subject: AW: RE: Mahnung [noparse]Win-Loads.net - geprfte Downloads schnell herunterladen![/noparse]
> > From: [email protected]
> > Date: Thu, 29 Jan 2009 17:37:13 +0100
> ...


*******************************************************
Antwort: [ edit] 
> Dialer auf Erotik-Site: Abzocker vor Gericht abgeblitzt - Diverses - FOCUS Online
heise online - 24.04.08 - Niederlage für Internet-Abzocker
Betrugswelle: Staatsanwaltschaften gehen gegen Abo-Abzocker vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt
Online Content Ltd. erneute Niederlage vor Gericht…die Luft wird dünner  “Die Dreckschleuder” 
Online Abzocke Tips&Tricks! - FIFA 4 LIFE Forum 09 - die Community zur FIFA Serie
Internet-Betrug: Verbraucherzentrale erwirkt Teilsieg gegen Abo-Abzocker


----------



## Raphael (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ich hab denen diese mail genau 100 mal zurückgesendet . und die bearbeiten jede mail ich weiß das aus erfahrung.und win-loads ist eigentlich das selbe wie opendownload.de die fordern beide 96 X2 euro


----------



## Raphael (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,

da nur volljährige Personen unseren Dienst in Anspruch nehmen können, wurden
bei der Anmeldung durch **Ihren Sohn / Ihre Tochter** offensichtlich ganz
bewusst falsche Daten eingegeben. Ein solches Verhalten kann den
Straftatbestand der Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten erfüllen. Hier wurden
falsche Tatsachen vorgespiegelt, um unseren Dienst in Anspruch nehmen zu
können.

Bitte senden Sie uns per Post eine Ausweiskopie **Ihres Sohnes / Ihrer
Tochter**, woraus ersichtlich ist, dass **er / sie** am Tag der Anmeldung
angeblich minderjährig war.
Vermerken Sie bitte die Kunden- und Rechnungsnummer **Ihres Sohnes / Ihrer
Tochter** auf dieser Kopie. 

Postanschrift:
Content Services Ltd.
Mundenheimer Straße 70
68219 Mannheim
Deutschland

Sollte es zutreffend sein, dass ***Ihr Sohn / Ihre Tochter*** zum Zeitpunkt
des Vertragsschlusses minderjährig war, so betrachten Sie den Vertrag als
hinfällig. Bitte beachten Sie aber zugleich, dass wir uns vorbehalten  in
einem solchen Fall entsprechende Schadenersatzansprüche geltend zu machen.


Kontakt: 
Bitte haben Sie dafür Verständnis, dass aufgrund von Spam-Attacken eine
Antwort oder Rückfrage nur über unser Kontaktformular auf der Seite
http://www.support-online-center.com getätigt werden kann.
Sie brauchen dazu Ihre Emailadresse und Ihre Kunden- oder Rechnungsnummer.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Support-Team

Content Services Ltd.
Mundenheimer Straße 70 
68219 Mannheim

Unsere Bankverbindung:

Für Kunden aus Deutschland:
Begünstigter: Content Services Ltd.
Kontonummer : 200361872
Bankleitzahl: 50050201
Bank        : Sparkasse Frankfurt 

Für Kunden aus dem Ausland:
Begünstigter: Content Services Ltd.
IBAN        : DE87500502010200361872
SWIFT-BIC   : HELADEF1822
Bank        : Sparkasse Frankfurt

Handelsregister: Amtsgericht Mannheim HRB 703297

Telefonischer Kontakt: 
Telefon : +49-1805-88204486 (0,14 €/min)*
Telefax : +49-1805-88204487 (0,14 €/min)*
(Montag bis Freitag / 09.00 - 18.00 Uhr)
*aus dem deutschen Festnetz, gegebenenfalls abweichende Preise aus dem
Mobilfunknetz

 DAS ZEIGT JA SCHON WIE VERZWEIFELT DIE SIND XD


----------



## Marci-Man (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

wie jetzt was ???
Die müssen doch eine Anmeldung haben die ja angeblich meine freundin gemacht haben soll?
Wir haben am Pc den Kopletten Verlauf durchsucht da ist nichts vo win oder sonst irgentwas.
Meine Freundin Züchtet Hunde und hat eine Homepage dort ist sie eigentlich immer wenn sie im netz ist oder bei yahoo,ICQ ansonsten macht sie nichts am Rechner? Also wie soll sie sich angemaldet haben und wo???
Über die Id hätten sie mich gefunden und nicht sie da ja der anschluss auf mich laufen tut oder?
 Bin mit den Nerven am ende :schluchz:

Wie ist das wenn Sie ihre Email adreese ist bei Freenet einfach löschen tut aber dann schreiben die per post?


----------



## BenTigger (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Marci-Man schrieb:


> wie jetzt was ???
> Die müssen doch eine Anmeldung haben die ja angeblich meine freundin gemacht haben soll?



Dann müssen sie es auch beweisen, das es deine Freundin war und nicht z.B. ich es war und ich mir ihre Daten aus ihrem Impressum der Hundeseite entliehen habe


> Wir haben am Pc den Kopletten Verlauf durchsucht da ist nichts vo win oder sonst irgentwas.


Kann ja auch von einem ganz anderen Rechner gemacht worden sein und es muss ja auch nicht deine Freundin gewesen sein


> Über die Id hätten sie mich gefunden und nicht sie da ja der anschluss auf mich laufen tut oder?



Welche ID denn ??


> Bin mit den Nerven am ende :schluchz:



Wieso du denn? dich trifft es doch noch weniger
Lies doch erstmal alle Ratschläge und schau die Videos. Dann kannst du auch wieder ruhig schlafen


> Wie ist das wenn Sie ihre Email adreese ist bei Freenet einfach löschen tut aber dann schreiben die per post?



Wieso löschen?? eine Einrichtung im Spamfilter tuts auch. Und die Post kann gleich in die Ablage "P" (für Papierkorb)


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Marci-Man schrieb:


> Über die Id hätten sie mich gefunden und nicht sie da ja der anschluss auf mich laufen tut oder??


Du  meinst vermutlich IP.
 Darüber wird niemand gefunden, und schon gar nicht von diesem Verein

Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## betrogener92 (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hallo zusammen 
ich habe mich wie besagt auf win-loads angemeldet und die 96 euro übersehen.
heute bekam ich im emal ordner eine mahnung, weil ich nicht auf die rechnung reagiert habe.
doch der haken ist:sie wollen bei nichzahlung der rechnung einen anwalt einschalten.doch ich habe mich unter einer falschen adresse angemeldet und unter einem falschen geburtstag,da ich noch minderjährig bin habe ich angegeben das ich 89 geboren bin.Da Steht wenn der anwalt rausfindet das das datum nicht stimmt bekomm ich eine strafanzeige und so.
was kann dieser anwalt mir tun? und was sollte ich jetzt in dieser situation tun?
bitte helft mir
freue mich um jede antwort
danke im voraus
mfg daniel


----------



## dater (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> Da Steht wenn der anwalt rausfindet das das datum nicht stimmt bekomm ich eine strafanzeige


Bei einem scheinbar kostenlosen Angebot kann man so viele falsche Daten angeben wie man will.Es wäre erst Betrug wenn man vorsätzlich falsche Daten angibt um sich vorm Bezahlen zu drücken
Lies mal die Links ganz oben


----------



## Marci-Man (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

So liebe Leute 
meine Freundin hat soeben mit ihrer freundin telefoniert und sind beide betroffen haben per link msn oder so da runderladen wollen ging aber nicht und haben auch sich angemeldet was soll ich da jetzt tun????


----------



## vecop (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo Leute,

hier mal eine Chronologie über meine Erfahrungen mit Winload.

16.12.2008 bei Winload angemeldet.:wall::wall::wall::wall:

22.12.2008 Rechnung erhalten.

02.01.2009 Mahnung erhalten.

30.01.2009 Schriftliche Mahnung, mit der Mitteilung, dass sich beim nächsten Mal ein Inkassobüro mit mir in Verbindung setzen wird.

Habe bis auf einen Widerruf meiner Rechnung nicht mehr reagiert.

Ich werde hier weiter berichten, damit sich jeder betroffene ein bisschen darauf einstellen kann.

Denn ich bin mir sicher.

Es hat alles seinen "geregelten" Ablauf bei Winload.


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



vecop schrieb:


> Habe bis auf einen Widerruf meiner Rechnung nicht mehr reagiert.d.


Selbst das ist nach den jüngsten Erkenntnissen/Empfehlungen  der VZ Bayern nicht nötig
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät M.  S.  von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen* nicht *mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren. Eine kurze Internetrecherche wird meist belegen, dass man nicht alleine ist. Das Inkasso betreiben seit Jahren auch einschlägig bekannte Anwälte, gerne aus Osnabrück oder München. Auch diese drohen damit, dass Sie "ihrem Mandanten empfehlen werden, juristische Schritte einzuleiten." Auf solche juristischen Schritte wartet M. S..


----------



## balu (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hey leute! habe heute einen brief vom inkassobüro erhalten wer email. soll ich reagieren?


----------



## Heiko (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Das wird Dir hier niemand beanworten. Und wenn es einer doch tut, dann wird die Antwort von uns gelöscht.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## balu (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hmm wieso das?


----------



## webwatcher (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Weil* persönliche* Rechtsberatung wegen des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetzes verboten ist

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz


----------



## Glasei81 (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo Leute,
ich verfolge das ganze nun auch schon länger hier. Hab mich auch angemeldet und die Rechnung bekommen. Seit meinem Widerruf habe ich nun eine Mahnung per e-mail und eine per Post bekommen. Heute ist nun ein Brief von der Firma PROINKASSO mit einer Gesamtforderung von 172,21€, die ich in den nächsten 7 Tagen überweisen soll.

Auch wenn es auf diesen Seiten gut beschrieben steht, bin ich mir trotzdem nicht mehr so ganz sicher, ob das so gut ausgeht. Wie sieht eure Meinung dazu aus?


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Glasei81 schrieb:


> Wie sieht eure Meinung dazu aus?


Meine Meinung zu Nutzlosanbietern und  ihren dummdreisten Forderungen steht seit über drei Jahren fest 
Hier eine  offizielle Meinung ( die auch meine ist) 
ZDF.de - Angeklickt und abgezockt


> Einfach abheften und gar nicht reagieren. Nur wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid, was nicht passiert, ins Haus flattert, muss man Widerspruch einlegen und die Verbraucherzentrale informieren.


----------



## marita5 (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Als Zahlungstermin hatte ich den 9.Jan.09
Bisher habe ich noch nichts gehört . . . selbst wenn sich eine Inkassofirma melden sollte, werde ich NICHT zahlen. Sollte ich etwas vom Gericht erhalten, werde ich der Forderung widersprechen und die Sache meiner Anwältin übergeben.
Sobald ich Neues erfahre, werde ich es Euch mitteilen.
LG
M.B.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



marita5 schrieb:


> . . selbst wenn sich eine Inkassofirma melden sollte, werde ich NICHT zahlen. .


Inkassobutzen haben keinerlei Sondervollmachten. Sie können Mahndrohmüll verschicken aber mehr auch nicht.
Hunde, die bellen, beißen nicht.


----------



## balu (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hat schon jemand einen brief vone einem anwalt bekommen?


----------



## Teleton (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Was wäre daran so schlimm falls Anwaltsbriefe angekommen wären?


----------



## sheetle2 (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

joa ich hab mich auch angemeldet und so, emails kamen brief usw inkasso brief email und noch ne weitere mahnung

abwarten^^


----------



## jiggidi (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Jetzt hat mich die zweite Mail des Inkassobüros erreicht. Die können anhand der Mailadresse doch gar nich den Namen rausbekommen oder doch?



> sind Sie sich über die Konsequenzen Ihres Zahlungsverzuges im klaren?
> 
> Wie wir Ihnen bereits per Brief/E-Mail mitgeteilt haben, wurden wir mit dem Einzug der offenen Forderung (Forderung der media intense GmbH-win-loads.net)beauftragt.
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Den Müll verteilen die vieltausendfach. So oder so ist mit weiteren schwachsinnigen Belästigungen zu rechnen. Ein guter Maileingangsfilter kann helfen.


----------



## balu (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ja geil, die Mail habe ich heute auch bekommen! einfach ignorieren!:-D


----------



## Trinium (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hmmm mir ist das ganze, wie vielen anderen wahrscheinlich auch, passiert. Ich habe mittlerweile auch das zweite mal Post von einem Inkassounternehmen erhalten und habe bissher weder wiedersprochen noch irgentwie geantworted (da ihnen nur meine e-mail bekannt ist). Da es ja schon in 10.000 facher ausführung dokumentiert wurde, interresiert es mich weniger was nun zu tun ist. Antworten dazu gibt es ja hier zu hauf. Dennoch entnehme ich euren Posts, dass bissher keiner weiter gekommen ist als die zweite Inkasso Spamnachricht. Daher wäre es interessant zu wissen ob schon jemand mit der Sache durch ist bzw. ob es Fälle gibt bei dennen, speziell bei dieser Seite, jemand angezeigt oder sonst irgentwie belangt wurde. 

Und was am wichtigsten ist, hat man als minderjährige Person in Falle einer tatsächlichen Anzeige eine Chance vor Gericht zu bestehen?

Danke im Vorraus. MfG Trinium


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Trinium schrieb:


> .... hat man als minderjährige Person in Falle einer tatsächlichen Anzeige eine Chance vor Gericht zu bestehen?


Wer soll die denn erstatten und vor allem warum?


----------



## webwatcher (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Trinium schrieb:


> Und was am wichtigsten ist, hat man als minderjährige Person in Falle einer tatsächlichen Anzeige eine Chance vor Gericht zu bestehen?


Zunächst mal: Zivilrecht und Strafrecht nicht in einen Topf werfen. Anzeige wird erstattet, wenn es um Strafrecht geht und  davon ist hier nirgendwo die Rede , es sein denn umgekehrt gegen den Nutzlosanbieter, was aber auch wenig erfolgversprechend ist.

Empfehle dringend die Infos ( Links oben auf der Seite) zu lesen, bevor hier alles 
durcheinander gebracht wird.


----------



## Hellei (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo Leute,
bin vor zwei Wochen auch in die Abofalle getappt. Und das, obwohl ich sonst immer schnellstens ´nen Schuh mache, wenn auf einer Website die Adresse verlangt wird. Dann kostet´s nämlich fast immer was.
Naja - ich hab mich ja hinreichend erkundigt, hab sofort per Mail hilfsweise widerrufen, als die Rechnung kam, und seitdem ignoriere ich sämtliche Mails von denen.
Doch mal was anderes, nämlich wie man sich vor solchen Seiten schützen kann.
Wer mit dem Firefox surft, der kann sich ein - wie ich finde - sehr sinnvolles Addon besorgen: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/3456

Näheres dazu in meinem ersten Post:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/tech...-addon-listet-abocker-sites-2.html#post267635

PS: diese Erweiterung gibt´s auch für den Internet Explorer:
WOT jetzt herunterladen! | WOT Web of Trust


----------



## webwatcher (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Und wir sind skeptisch weil blindes Vertrauen in   solche Tools  gefährlich ist.
Schon zu Dialerzeiten gab es solche Zusätze die nur begrenzt wirken können, weil ständig neue 
Domains auftauchen. 

Hirn 1.0 ist sicherer

PS: wer einmal reingefallen ist, sollte eigentlich in der Lage sein  unseriöse Angebote zu erkennen.
Die, die noch nicht reingefallen sind, lesen hier nicht


----------



## Hellei (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

So war das nicht gemeint, daß ich mir diese Erweiterung in den Browser pack, und dann bin ich auf der sicheren Seite.
Is ebenso naiv, wie wenn jemand meint, er hat ja ein gutes Antimalware-Programm, und kann deshalb auf allen Webseiten rumsurfen, alle Links aklicken, alles runterladen + installieren, sämtliche Mailanhänge öffnen, denn das super Schutzprogramm sagt ihm ja sofort Bescheid, wenn was nicht in Ordnung is.
Wer das denkt, hat null Plan.
Und auch WOT ist nicht mehr, als eine Orientierungshilfe.
Und es ist schon erstaunlich, wenn man Websites in der Liste findet, die man als - zumindest großteils - seriös eingestuft hatte.
Und mittlerweile sind anscheinend ca. 18 Mio Webseiten indiziert.

Um es nochmal deutlich zu machen:
Ich hab diese Erweiterung als nützliches Hilfmittel empfohlen, so wie es einige andere sinnvolle Erweiterungen gibt, die das Surfen sicherer machen ( z.B. das Ausführen von Scripten verhindern ).
Aber es gibt keinen perfekten Schutz durch Programme.
Wer sich ganz auf eine Software verlässt, der is von allen guten Geistern verlassen!


----------



## webwatcher (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Hellei schrieb:


> Aber es gibt keinen perfekten Schutz durch Programme.
> Wer sich ganz auf eine Software verlässt, der is von allen guten Geistern verlassen!


Akzeptiert


----------



## Hellei (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Interessante Infos,wer hinter Win-loads & Co steckt:
[.....]


----------



## Didi1989 (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hey Leute,

Ich bin auch shcon bei der 1 Mahnung angelangt.
In der sie mir gleich mit Anwalt u.s.w gedroht haben. Ich hatte bis vor einer Woche Zeit, laut denen, zu zahlen. Habe ich nicht getan und bis heute nichts gehört von dene.
Also die 2. Mahnung wäre ja schon über eine Woche fällig oder?
Meint ihr ich hab sie jetzt los?
Meint ihr da kommt nochmal was?
Grüßle


----------



## 470tea (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo erstma^^
also bei mir fordert mittlerweile win-loads.net 172,21€
was ich komisch finde ist, dass das so ein ungerader Betrag ist xD
nya ich ignoriere die jetzt schon seit längerem...naja meine tante ist rechtsanwältin und die meint ignorieren!!!!


----------



## Marci-Man (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hi also haben die rechnung nicht bezahlt!
Weiß jemand wie das ist wenn ich ja jetzt nicht auf die Emails antworte hätte ja eine falsche angeben haben, die haben ja auch die anschrieft von meiner Freundin also von uns wenn die jetzt eine Brief uns zusenden und der im Briefkasten liegt kann ich den doch ungeöffnet zur post bringen und zurück gehen lassen unbekannt verzogen oder sager sie wohnt hier nicht.Oder geht das nicht??????


----------



## Acronis (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> Oder geht das nicht


Doch,aber wozu der Aufwand?Das Teil in den Müll werfen erfüllt den gleichen Zweck!


----------



## winloads_fake (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hey ihr könnt ihr mir bitte helfen ...
ich wollte mir einen film auf kino.tu angucken aber das ging nicht und da stand das man das teil von winload runterladen muss und ich hab mich mit falscher adresse da angemeldet jetzt habe ich die rechnung bekommen was soll ich machen ?=
bitte helft mir
zahlken werde ich nicht


----------



## Wembley (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Der Thread ist schon fast 30 Seiten lang. Also da steht dann eh schon alles. Die letzten Seiten lesen reicht auch schon.

Und vor allem diese Links (sie stehen auch ganz oben als Hinweise am Threadanfang):

Zum Lesen:
Rechnung Inkasso Betrug: Kostenfallen und Abofallen im Internet zusammengefasst: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Zum Schauen: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Soll man reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Da steht alles, wirklich alles, was du wissen musst.


----------



## Hellei (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hier sind noch weitere Links zur Untermauerung:

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

YouTube - ABO-Falle im Internet - MARKT zu Gast bei netzwelt.de

YouTube - Online-Abzocke - Die Rechnung aus dem Nichts
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

Links gegen Abzocke

Vielleicht überzeugt das ja die Ungläubigen :sun:


----------



## wahlhesse (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Bitte keine Videos aus TV-Sendungen einfügen.
Das ist urheberrechtlich problematisch.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Hellei (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Bitte keine Videos aus TV-Sendungen einfügen.
> Das ist urheberrechtlich problematisch.



Ooops....tschuldigung.
Wußte ich nicht.
Wieder was gelernt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber die restlichen Links reichen eh völlig aus.
Wer sich die Videos anguckt,die Artikel durchlist,und dann immer noch Fragen hat - der is mit Hirn 0.1 unterwegs  :tongue:


----------



## wahlhesse (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Und wer bei YouTube nach der Beschreibung sucht, wird auch in der Regel fündig 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## schuyin (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo Leute wie viele hier bin ich auch auf win-loads reingefallen !!

Habe bereits die 5 oder 6 mail bekommen die letze 



> Sehr geehrte/r [ edit]
> 
> sind Sie sich wirklich über die Ernsthaftigkeit Ihrer Lage im Klaren?
> 
> ...



Ist diese hier !

Kann ich das jetzt wirklich noch ignorieren ?
Soll ich jetzt zahlen oder nicht ich hätte gerne eine wirklich klare antwort 
und eine 100 prozentige versicherung das mir nichts passieren kann wenn ich nicht zahle ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen und meine frage beantworten !!! danke euch !!


----------



## Heiko (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



schuyin schrieb:


> Kann ich das jetzt wirklich noch ignorieren ?
> Soll ich jetzt zahlen oder nicht ich hätte gerne eine wirklich klare antwort
> und eine 100 prozentige versicherung das mir nichts passieren kann wenn ich nicht zahle ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen und meine frage beantworten !!! danke euch !!



Willst Du auch ne Garantie, dass in den nächsten 100 Jahren kein Blitz in Dein Haus einschlägt?

Nochmal zum Mitschreiben: Du kriegst darauf keine Antwort. Falls doch jemand antwortet, wird das von uns gelöscht. Es gibt hier keine Rechtsberatung.

Such Dir alle Infos raus die Du hier findest. Dann triff *Deine eigene* Entscheidung. Es steht alles hier. Nur entscheiden mußt Du selber.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



			
				Inkassobutze schrieb:
			
		

> Proinkasso GmbH
> Rodenbacher Chaussee 6
> D-63457 Hanau
> *Bekannt durch Rundfunk und TV*


 :vlol:  :vlol:


----------



## balu (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

^^ die mail habe ich heute auch bekommen! also ich mache mir nichts drauß.


----------



## schuyin (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> Willst Du auch ne Garantie, dass in den nächsten 100 Jahren kein Blitz in Dein Haus einschlägt?
> 
> Nochmal zum Mitschreiben: Du kriegst darauf keine Antwort. Falls doch jemand antwortet, wird das von uns gelöscht. Es gibt hier keine Rechtsberatung.
> 
> Such Dir alle Infos raus die Du hier findest. Dann triff Deine eigene Entscheidung. Es steht alles hier. Nur entscheiden mußt Du selber.



Ich poste nicht ohne Grund in einem Forum wenn ich noch weiter wissen würde würd ich selber noch weiter suchen !
Ich poste hier und hoffe das mir weitergeholfen wird für das sind meiner meinung nach foren da ! 
Ich weis ja nicht wie du das siehst ...


----------



## Heiko (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ein Forum zu rechtlichen Themen in Deutschland kann immer nur Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe bieten. Rechtsberatung ist uns nicht erlaubt und Deine Frage zu beantworten würde genau das bedeuten. Wer das nicht akzeptiert riskiert die Existenz des Forums.
Jede Deiner Fragen wird hier beantwortet, die Suche nach den Infos mußt Du schon selbst bringen. Unter anderem gibts dazu den Bereich mit den Infos und Grundsatzartikeln.


----------



## schuyin (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ihr würdet die existenz des Forums gefährden, wenn ihr mir sagen würdet ob ich diese mails beachten soll / muss oder nicht, oder ob ich davon etwas zu befürchten haben muss ?


----------



## webwatcher (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

In Deutschland ist Rechtsberatung außer für Rechtsanwälte und Verbraucherzentralen  auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz verboten, auch wenn hier jemand aus dem Ausland postet.

Wir haben absolut keine  Lust, wegen dir uns  Abmahnungen oder strafbewehrte Unterlassungserklärungen einzufangen.

Wenn du das nicht kapierst, ist das hier definitiv das falsche Forum


----------



## Heiko (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Genau das. Das wäre Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall und das geht in Deutschland in dieser Form nicht.
Und zudem: wenn wir von unseren 400.000 Besuchern im Monat jeden einzelnen bedienen würden, der einfach zu faul zum Suchen ist, dann kämen wir nie rum.


----------



## schuyin (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich bin nicht zu faul um zu suchen, ich finde nur einfach auf jeder seite andere beschreibungen oder fälle die nicht auf meinen zutreffen


----------



## Heiko (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Eine Beschreibung die exakt auf Deinen Fall zutrifft wirst Du auch nicht finden. Du mußt Deine Schlußfolgerungen schon selber treffen. Das kann Dir niemand abnehmen.
Fakt ist, dass mir persönlich kein Fall bekannt ist, bei dem ein unfreiwilliger Kunde erfolgreich auf Zahlung verklagt wurde. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Hellei (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



schuyin schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht zu faul um zu suchen, ich finde nur einfach auf jeder seite andere beschreibungen oder fälle die nicht auf meinen zutreffen



Gib mal bei Go*gle folgendes ein:
proinkasso gmbh Rechtsberatung und Rechtsfragen online. Finden Sie einen Rechtsanwalt bei frag-einen-anwalt.de
Und dann schau dir an,was Anwälte raten (müßten die ersten zwei Suchergebnisse sein: Bewerbo.com + Centurionet ).


----------



## Hellei (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Shit.
Das,was du in das Suchfeld eingeben sollst,wurde automatisch in einen Link umgewandelt. Ja ich hätte die Vorschaufunktion nutzen sollen :roll:
Gib
*
proinkasso gmbh w*w.frag-einen-anwalt.de *

in die Suchmaschine ein. Das *** ersetzt du durch ein *w*
Weiß ja nicht,ob ich die direkten Links hier posten darf.


----------



## Heiko (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Oder die Funktion, die das eben nicht automatisch umwandelt


----------



## bobby97 (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hallo,
ich habe ebenfalls eine e-mail von  win-loads.net bekommen mit der aufforderung 96€ zu bezahlen. ich wollte lediglich den msn runterladen und habe dies über google gemacht und dann kam die rechnung.
was tun? die drohen mit rechtsanwalt. wer hat dazu erfahrungen gemacht bzw wer war so und hat gezahlt oder wer hat nicht bezahlt und was ist dann passiert?


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



bobby97 schrieb:


> die drohen mit rechtsanwalt.


Das ist der normale Drohmüllspam seit über drei  Jahren bei allen Nutzlosanbietern.


bobby97 schrieb:


> . wer hat dazu erfahrungen gemacht bzw wer war so und hat gezahlt oder wer hat nicht bezahlt und was ist dann passiert?


Wie wäre es den Thread zu lesen? 

Ansonsten: Links zu den Infos oben auf der Seite


----------



## Glasei81 (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo, hab heute die 2 eMail von Proinkasso bekommen. 
Ein kleiner überblick:





> Sehr geehrte/r ----------
> 
> sind Sie sich wirklich über die Ernsthaftigkeit Ihrer Lage im Klaren?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellei (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Heiko schrieb:


> Oder die Funktion, die das eben nicht automatisch umwandelt


----------



## Marci-Man (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo meine Frau hatte sich am 30.01.09 ausversehen dort angemeldet haben nicht gezahlt heute kam diese Email.



> CH-6340 Baar
> 
> e-mail: [email protected]
> 
> ...



Habe ein paar daten ge xst, was sagt ihr dazu ist doch eine frechheit.
Die IP ändert sich aber doch jedesmal bei ins internet gehen.


----------



## Hellei (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Marci-Man schrieb:


> Die IP ändert sich aber doch jedesmal bei ins internet gehen.



Richtig.
Wenn die deine IP-Adresse haben,können sie höchstens feststellen,welcher Provider dir die zugeteilt hat.
Hier is die Abfrage zu meiner momentanen IP-Adresse:
http://i40.tinypic.com/1zegqhu.jpg
Alles,was man da feststellen kann ist,daß es sich um eine Adresse aus dem Pool der Telekom handelt. Mehr nicht!
Der Provider müßte deinen Namen und Wohnanschrift nur auf richterlichen Befehl rausrücken.
Dazu müßtest du aber eine schwere Straftat begehen.
Diese Abzocker wenden sich erst gar nicht ans Gericht,weil sie kläglich scheitern würden.
Alles nur hohle Drohungen,ebenso die Androhungen von negativen SCHUFA-Einträgen ( was die im übrigen gar nicht dürfen ).

Hier noch ein Link:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/drohung-mit-der-ip-adresse/


----------



## sucki89 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hiho.

Mein kleiner Bruder (17) ist auch auf opendownload hereingefallen. Mittlerweile hat uns ein Anwalt einen Brief geschickt. Meine Mum hat den angerufen und der meinte, wenn sie beweisen kann, dass er beim Abschluss des "Vertrages" noch nicht volljährig war usw., wäre das thema für ihn erledigt, aber sie könnten dennoch noch schadenersatz fordern wegen der falschen angaben.

Wir überlegen jetzt, wie wir dahingehend weiter vorgehen. Das mit dem Anwalt is ja klar, aber bezüglich der Firma...

Hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen. 

lg


----------



## wahlhesse (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hilfe gibts nur zur Selbsthilfe:
Bitte zum Anfang dieser Seite zurückscrollen, dort die Links anklicken, lesen und dann begreifen, das es gar kein Problem gibt  .
Insbesondere dieses hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Kurz gesagt, die spielen nur... die beissen nicht. :scherzkeks:

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## sucki89 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ja, ich hab mir das schon durchgelesen und auch den anfang des threads durchgeguggt, aber (wahrscheinlich weil ich den thread eher überflogen hab) nichts entdeckt, wo wirklich der fall war, dass ein anwalt nen brief geschickt hat (also realer brief, vom realen postboten ).

deswegen wurden wir jetzt ein wenig stutzig..


----------



## wahlhesse (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ob Mail oder realer Brief von den Gesellen. Der Unterschied liegt in der Entsorgung. Inkassospam lässt sich rückstandsfrei durch den Spamfilter entsorgen. Briefe gehören zum Altpapier zwecks sinnvoller Wiederverwertung.
:auslach:
LG
wahlhesse


----------



## rooster61 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



sucki89 schrieb:


> ja, ich hab mir das schon durchgelesen und auch den anfang des threads durchgeguggt, aber (wahrscheinlich weil ich den thread eher überflogen hab) nichts entdeckt, wo wirklich der fall war, dass ein anwalt nen brief geschickt hat (also realer brief, vom realen postboten ).
> 
> deswegen wurden wir jetzt ein wenig stutzig..



Hey sucki89,

mich würde interessieren:
WIE kam der Brief?
NORMALE Post mit 55 Ct. frankiert?
EINSCHREIBEN?
INFOBRIEF 0,35 €?
Und ansonsten: Traue ich ich keinem, NICHT mal mir !!!!!!!!!
Aber die Antworten HIER stimmen mit meinen Recherchen in anderen Foren zu "Nutzlosseiten" überein.
Emils in die Tonne, Briefe in die Tonne - außer dem Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht - das ist ein GELBER Umschlag - aber den hat, soweit ich´s gelesen habe noch keiner gehabt.

Ich bin erst bei der Mahnung, habe aber auch meine Realdaten angegeben.


----------



## blackpanther589 (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

habe heute zum 4 mal eine email von win loads bekommen obwohl ich zur anmelde zeit arbeiten war und die wollen von mir och geld aber die bekommen keins


----------



## Daywalker28 (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo ihr lieben da draußen!Erst mal mein recht herzliches Beileid das ihr(zumindest die meißten die sich hier eingetragen haben)auf die Seite Win-Loads reingefallen seid:-(.Ich danke dieses Forum irgendwie,denn seid Heute fühl ich mich nicht mehr so alleine da es mir auch passiert ist:wall:!!Dabei hatte mich meine Freundin noch vor der Anmeldung auf dieser Seite gewarnt aber ich wollte leider nicht auf sie hören!So nun muß ich für meine doofheit zahlen und hab den tollen Leuten von Win-Loads 100euro gespenndet da ich kein Ärger mit dennen haben wollte!!Will aber jetzt das tolle Abo:roll:zum Vertrags Ende Kündigen aber so wie ich das in den AGB's entnehmen konnte muß ich dennen noch mal 100 euro für das zweite Jahr in den Rachen schmeissen!Aber seit Win-load weiß ich eins:Bevor ich mich nochmal auf einer Seite anmelde werd ich mir alles 10 mal anschauen uns durch lesen!!
Sowas passiert mir bestimmt nicht noch einmal!!
Alles gute euch allen und noch viel spass mit Win-loads:holy:grrrr!Die arsch...


----------



## webwatcher (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Daywalker28 schrieb:


> aber so wie ich das in den AGB's entnehmen konnte muß ich dennen noch mal 100 euro für das zweite Jahr in den Rachen schmeissen!


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## TheCain123 (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hi
ich bin auch im Dezember auf diese Seite herreingefallen und ärgermich manchmal auch heute noch deswegen.:-?
Aber eigendlich ist das alles nur verarsche.
Ich habe zwar schon Post vom Inkassobero bekommen(per Brief)aber dafür nicht die E-Mail wie ihr.Stand aber das gleiche drin[zum Glück].:-p

Zur info:ich mache bald ne Homepage auf die unwissene Nutzer,denen das gleiche passiert ist,sich bruhigen können,und dann auch wissen das sie nichts ZAHLEN müssen.:-D

Das ist eigendlci unötig,weil in diesem Forum schon alles steht.
Aber,es kommen vllt. nicht alle auf diesem Forum und es wir auch nicht schaden.

Werde die Homepage dann hier auch ausstellen(per Link)

schreibt ruhig weiter........


----------



## jiggidi (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Bei mir war es auch Dezember. Würde mich freuen, wenn Du uns hier auf dem Laufenden halten könntest was deine Post angeht. Ich habe inzwischen 3 Mails vom Inkassobüro bekommen und bin gespannt auf die Nächste.


----------



## TheCain123 (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ich kann ja mal sagen wie es bissher so ca. war.

Anmeldung:18.12.08 Uhrzeit:ca.22:00 uhr
Also hatte ich 2 h zeit für das widerrufsrecht.:wall:
Rechnung: 22.12.08
1.Mahnung per E-mail: 2.1.09,ich habe angeblich bis zum 13.1.09 zeit das geld zu überweißen.
2.Mahnung per Post(das komische,am gleichen Tag kam auch der Brief vom Inkassobüro,irgendwie komisch,denn in der Mahnung stand das ich Zeit hätte die Summe zu bezahlen bis zum 5.2.09 nur der Brief kam an den Tag und der Brief vom Inkassobüro auch.:-?Komisch:-?

halte euch dann mal auf dem laufenden...


----------



## dvill (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Zu Proinkasso gibt es bei

https://www.ebundesanzeiger.de/ebanzwww/wexsservlet?

die Bilanz von 2007.


----------



## TheCain123 (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hi
Ich habe da mal eine Frage???:-D

Wie können die denn ,wenn einer das Falsche Geburtsdatum angegeben hat und er noch Minderjährig ist,ihn eine Anzeige anhängen???:-?
Er ist ja noch minderjährig!!!:-D

Versteh ich nicht:-?


----------



## siljo2 (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich hab da mal ne Frage. Können die mich über meine IP zurückverfolgen???
MFG


----------



## Heiko (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wer "die"?


----------



## webwatcher (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



siljo2 schrieb:


> Können *die* mich über meine IP zurückverfolgen??


Nehme an du  meinst den Seitenbetreiber und  nicht das BKA ...
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## TheCain123 (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Nein,können die nicht,den bei jedem mal ,wenn du ins internet gehst,bekommst du eine neue:-D.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



TheCain123 schrieb:


> Nein,können die nicht,den bei jedem mal ,wenn du ins internet gehst,bekommst du eine neue:-D.


Die werden vom  Provider protokolliert und daher sind sie verfolgbar ( z.B für das BKA) 
 und jetzt hört mit der albernen  IP Diskussion auf.


----------



## jiggidi (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Neuester Teil der Schmierenkomödie. Es müsste sich um die vierte Mail des Inkassounternehmens handeln.



> bitte überweisen Sie sofort den unten genannten Betrag.
> Liegt es in Ihrem Interesse zukünftig als zahlungsunfähig geführt zu werden, mit allen unangenehmen Folgen, die durch die von uns eingeleiteten Maßnahmen entstünden?
> Dies wäre unter anderem:
> Mahnbescheid/Vollstreckungsbescheid
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Der übliche Mahnungsdrohmüll, für den es nur einen Ort gibt > Papierkorb


----------



## katzenjens (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wobei solche Schreiben vielleicht schon als Nötigung angesehen werden können. Und wer sich genötigt fühlt, kann Strafanzeige erstatten. Ob allerdings etwas sinnvolles dabei herauskommt, bleibt abzuwarten.

Aber als sinnvolle Alternative zu Papierkorb könnte es dienen. Gerade wenn Betroffene einen gewissen Tatendrang verspüren.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Uma1982 (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Mir ist das gleiche passiert, obwohl ich mich auch gar nicht an diese Schurken Firma erinnern kann - vielleicht wars auch meine Tochter.

Jedenfalls wurde von unserer Seite her eine falsche Adresse angegeben, sowie eine falsche email (also email mit falscher Adresse).

Nach meinem ersten Versuch alles auf meine Tochter zu schieben (ich kann mich wirklich nicht erinnern mich da angemeldet zu haben) kam die selbe Forderung nach Papieren.

Natürlich geb ich keine Daten meiner Kinder weiter, was ich auch schrieb.
Dazu noch das ich keinerlei downloads vorgenommen habe. Ich glaub das war 1 Tag da ich kurz danach sowieso den Rechner formatiert habe. Ist halt unsere Kinderrappelkiste.

Nun ich möchte mich bedanken bei den Betreibern dieses Forums und vor allem bei den alten Hasen und Mods die sich die Mühe machen die Leute zu stärken und zu beruhigen.

Ich muss zugeben das ich auch sehr nervoes war bevor ich das hier gefunden habe.

Einziger Link bleibt die IP und mein Kabelbetreiber. Dennoch hab ich die ganzen postings gelesen und komme zum Resultat - die können mich mal.

Diese Dinge sind das grauenhafte im Internet heutzutage. Gut das diese Seite hier versucht das auszubalancieren.

Normalerweise sollte der Verbraucherschutz insoweit gestärkt werden das entweder eine Zahlung oder ein richitger Vertrag als Willenserklärung oder als Erfüllung steht.

Diese [...] könnten ihr Geld ja auch per paypal einziehen, was den Endverbraucher annonymisiert.

Als nächstes steht an - was passiert wenn die Opfer zahlen.
Vertraut ihr wirklich auf ein dubioses Kündigungrecht in 2 Jahren !!!!
Die haben echt ein Rad ab.

Uma

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wenn man den Müll sachgerecht entsorgt, ist das Kasperle-Inkasso nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## Tina5 (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo, 

also ich hab da auch mal so ne Frage und ein Problem... ich hatte mich auch bei dieser Seite angemeldet ohne zu sehen, dass das was kostet. Als dann die Rechnung kam hab ich erstmal gar nciht reagiert... sone Art verdrängunstaktik vlt... auf jeden fall kam dann die Mahnung und jetzt eine Drohung mit Inkasso... und jetzt weiß ich nicht, was ich machen soll?!? Sollte ich das überweisen weil ich bisher ja gar nciht auf die REchnung reagiert habe? Und kann ich dann wirklich ohne irgendwelche FOlgen in 2 Jahren kündigen? Oder was passiert wenn ich jetzt einfach gar nix mache?? 

Würde mich über eine schnelle Antwort sehr freuen!!


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Tina5 schrieb:


> Oder was passiert wenn ich jetzt einfach gar nix mache??


Das da:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Tina5 (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hmm ok... aber so richtig drauf vertrauen tu ich nicht... wenn ich jetzt überweisen würde komm ich dann da nach der mindestvertragslaufzeit auch wieder ohne probleme raus??


----------



## dvill (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Die Erfahrung lehrt, dass die Belästigung mit weiteren schwachsinnigen Mahndroh-Schreiben unabhängig davon ist, ob jemand dem Kasperle-Inkasso zum Opfer fällt.


----------



## Flocke (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hey, 

ja ich hatte mich da acuh angemeldet und nicht gesehen das das was kostet. Ich hab das dann nach der ersten mahnung auch bezahlt aus angst das da sonst irgendwas passiert... ja und nachdem was ich hier jetzt gelesen habe weiß ich auhc das das sehr dumm war... aber naja... kann ich ja jetzt nicht mehr ändern, oder? kann ich denn dann trotzdem wenn ich dann für das zweite jahr der mindestvertragslaufzeit die rechnung bekommen, das dann einfach nicht bezahlen weil das ja anscheinend nicht seriös ist? oder hab ich durch die reste bezahlung da jetzt irgendwas bestägitg oder so??


----------



## webwatcher (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Flocke schrieb:


> oder hab ich durch die reste bezahlung da jetzt irgendwas bestägitg oder so??


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Flocke (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ok, also muss ich mir da keine GEdanken mehr drüber machen und lasse das jetzt auf sich beruhen. SOndern ärgere mich nur über das rasugeworfene Geld... :wall: Und wenn ich in einem Jahr mails bekomme die GEld fordern und mit Inkasso drohen reagiere ich einfach nicht?


----------



## dvill (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> Die kürzlich versandte Mahnung per Brief bezüglich der Forderung aus “Powersimser.com” erfolgte irrtümlich. Bitte entschuldigen Sie dieses Versehen.


Bekannt durch Rundfunk und TV


----------



## TheCain123 (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hi,
Ich habe Vorgestern wieder Post vom Inkassobüro bekommen...
Ist irgendwie lustig:-D
Die schreiben auch immer son scheiß:-D
Und das ist immer das selbe und der Prais ist jetzt nicht mehr 178.20€ sondern
178,99€:-D
Was sollen denn bittescön die paar cent bringen.
Die spinnnen doch.
Aber das ist alles irgendwie lustig:-D


Das ist hilfe für die die das nicht so Lustig:-DLustig finden....
[.....]

Noch einen SCHÖNEN Tag.......


----------



## second1990 (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

So moin Ich weis nicht wofür und für was ich diese mahnung bekomme habe schon seit januar solche mails bekommen aber erst vor ein paar tagen es gelesen war da es meine ältere email adresse war vllt könnt ihr mir ja helfen lest es euch einfach mal bitte durch : ich habe nicht mal richtigen name angegeben keine straße nix ich weis nicht mal wo ich mich angemelded haben soll mmhhh lestes einfach mal durch pls und sagt ob ich blechen soll oder nicht 


> _[Sattsam bekannten Mahndroh-Müll ohne echten Inhalt entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## webwatcher (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



second1990 schrieb:


> und sagt ob ich blechen soll oder nicht


Zuerst solltest du den Thread und  die Infos lesen und  schaun ( Links oben auf der Seite ) 
Danach ergibt sich die Antwort von selber.


----------



## bernhard (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hier im Forum kann man lesen, wie man mit diesem Mahndroh-Müll umgeht. Aber bitte nicht den Müll selbst hier abkippen.

Hier ist die Hitliste des Unsinns aus Mahndroh-Briefen: http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/n...deutschlands-kurioseste-inkassobriefe-071120/

Bis heute ist kein einziger Fall bekannt, dass eine einzelne Drohung in die Tat umgesetzt werden sollte, mal von den Realisierungsschwierigkeiten ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Mr. X (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo,
Ich habe gestern meine x. Abmahnung bekommen und wollte jetzt fragen ob ich die 178€ wirklich nicht bezahlen muss und einfach warten kann.


----------



## webwatcher (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

[Gebetsmühlenmodus on ]
Zuerst solltest du den Thread und  die Infos lesen und  schaun ( Links oben auf der Seite ) 
Danach ergibt sich die Antwort von selber.[Gebetsmühlenmodus off ]

Persönliche Ratschläge gibt es hier nicht, weil verboten ( unerlaubte Rechtsberatung) 
dafür Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe


----------



## Mr. X (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hat sich dank den Beiträgen schon erledigt.Ich werde garnichts bezahlen und einfach warten passiert ja anscheinen eh nichts.
aber trodsdem danke


----------



## pipo (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hey,
sehr gut geführtes und moderiertes Forum hier. Ich bin natürlich auch auf den Leim gegangen. Habe den Thread gelesen und stelle mir nun die Frage, ob schon bekannt ist ob eine Privatperson offensiv vorgegangen ist, den Spiess umgedreht hat und win-loads verklagt hat?

Ansonsten zählt bei mir auch abwarten und Tee trinken.

MfG :sun:


----------



## Reducal (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

...auf die Antwort wirst du lange warten können.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



pipo schrieb:


> stelle mir nun die Frage, ob schon bekannt ist ob eine Privatperson offensiv vorgegangen ist, den Spiess umgedreht hat und win-loads verklagt hat?


Hier bisher nicht bekannt, würde auch wenig Sinn machen
Eine wichtige Grundregel  im Zivilprozess ist es, den Gegner in den Zugzwang zu bringen.
Der Kläger muß Beweise vorlegen, was bei derartig nebulöser Beweislage für beide Seiten sehr ungünstig ist.
Daher klagen so gut wie keine  Nutzlosbetreiber umgekehrt aber auch keine Betroffenen. 

Merke:  es ist besser einem Taschendieb keine  Gelegenheit zu geben  als  dem Dieb hinterherzurennen...


----------



## Mr. X (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wie lange dauert das denn bist die aufhören Rechnungen zu schicken?


----------



## jupp11 (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Dafür gibt es keine Regeln. Kann sehr unterschiedlich sein. Spamfilter entsprechend einstellen und  gut ist


----------



## Mr. X (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Kommt eigentlich irgendwann auch mal Post nach Hause oder beleibt das bei E-Mails


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Das kommt drauf an, ob du deine Adressdaten preisgegeben hast.  Nur über die Emailadresse nicht.


----------



## Mr. X (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich glaub das ist schon fast 2 Monate her das ich mich da angemeldet hab und bis jetzt is da noch kein Brief gekommen denn denk ich mal das ich da falsche daten angegeben hab.


----------



## TheCain123 (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hi
Bei mir leider schon.(hab leider die richtige Adresse angegeben:roll
Aber das ist nicht gerade so interressant,da steht das gleiche drin wie in den E-Mail,bekomme nämlich beids noch.
Habe nämlich vor ca. eine Woch wieder den gleichen **** bekommen,(mahnug,sonst pfändung wenn ich icht bezahle,sie wollen ein bisschen mehr geld)
Was da eben so drin steht.:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Kira90 (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo,

Ich habe leider auch den Fehler gemacht und mich dort angemeldet.
Mit falschem Namen (sollte ja schnell gehen und sah aus wie eine normale Forums Anmeldung) aber einer E Mail Adresse wo zumindest der Anbieter meinen "wahren" Namen kennt.

Aus dem Sticky oben werde ich dazu nicht schlau!

Wie vorgehen? Nichts tun oder doch per Mail wenigstens einen Widerruf senden?
Laut Verbraucherinfos in ihrer Mail kann man das doch oder nicht? :

(Hier der Auszug daraus)
*2. Informationen zum Widerrufsrecht und Belehrung:*
*2.1 Widerrufsrecht*
 Sie können als Verbraucher (§ 13 BGB) Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z.B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt frühestens mit Erhalt dieser Belehrung. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an die nachfolgend genannte Adresse oder per E-Mail:
 media intense GmbH
 Postfach 901448
 63423 Hanau

   E-Mail: [email protected]   Dieses Widerrufsrecht besteht nicht bei Verträgen zur Lieferung von Waren, die wir auf Grund Ihrer Spezifikationen angefertigt haben oder die eindeutig auf Ihre persönlichen Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten waren oder die auf Grund ihrer Beschaffenheit nicht für eine Rücksendung geeignet sind.



(Auch wenn man  auf den per Häckchen schön verzichtet hat:roll: )

Soll ich widerrufen oder doch gar nichts unternehmen?


----------



## webwatcher (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Kira90 schrieb:


> Soll ich widerrufen oder doch gar nichts unternehmen?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## MissMoneypenny (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hey leute,
hab heute auch die rechnung von winloads.net gekriegt. hab jetzt egtl schon den überweisungsschein ausgefüllt und so und wollt des bezahlen aber jetzt hab ich das alles gelesen. des blöde is ich hab mich mit dem namen meiner schwester angemeldet weil ich noch nicht 18 bin.
würd jetzt einfach auch abwarten. aber da bis jetzt noch keiner geschrieben hat wie des ganze ausgegangen is bin ich etwas skeptisch. es haben auch schon viele diese frage gestellt aber keiner hat geantwortet....


----------



## dvill (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Jeder schreibt, wie es ausgegangen ist.

Es git nur einen Ausgang. Schwachsinnige Mahndroh-Schreiben ohne Pause, sonst nichts. Seit mehr als drei Jahren.


----------



## MissMoneypenny (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hab mir alle 37 seiten durchgelesen und werd morgen mal bei der verbaucherzentrale anrufen obwohl mir die wahrscheinlich genau des gleiche sagen werden. Werd die ganzen mails und briefe dann einfach ignorieren und hoffen dass da dann kein gelber brief kommt  muss echt zugeben bin wirklich unerfahren wenns um sowas geht und hätt auch sofort gezahlt... aber nachdem ich das alles gelesen hab und es viele genauso machen.
und das mit den 3 jahren? meint ihr des so dass ihr euch vor 3 jahren angemeldet habt und noch immer mails von der firma kriegt? oder wisst ihr schon seit 3 jahren von den ganzen fällen sag ich jetzt mal


----------



## dvill (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Mal kurz nachdenken:

Niemand würde den bekannten Schwachsinn drohen, wenn es konkrete Fakten gäbe, dass er seine Drohungen wirklich durchsetzen könnte.

Das Mahndroh-Kasperletheater ist so bedrohlich wie ein Hasenfurz.


----------



## MissMoneypenny (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ja das hab ich ja jetzt schon oft gelesen dass die die ganze zeit nur drohen und so. aber is irgendwer da schon so lange dabei der sagen kann wie lange es dauert bis die dir mal nicht mehr schreiben und es aufgeben?
in dem forum sind ja jetzt schon einige seit n paar jahren dabei... werden denen noch immer mahnungen und sonstiges geschcikt?


----------



## dvill (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

So schwer kann das doch nicht sein.

Hinter dem Mahndroh-Theater stecken konspirativ getarnte Banden, die zu allem bereit sind. Wenn die eine einzige Drohung real umsetzen könnten, würden sie das tun, weil es die Zahlerquote hochtreiben würde.

Wenn die Drohungen seit drei Jahren abgespult werden ohne jede reale Konsequenz, dann ist es nicht mehr als warme, verbrauchte Luft.


----------



## sascha (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> aber is irgendwer da schon so lange dabei der sagen kann wie lange es dauert bis die dir mal nicht mehr schreiben und es aufgeben?



Das kann zwei bis drei Jahre dauern. 



> in dem forum sind ja jetzt schon einige seit n paar jahren dabei... werden denen noch immer mahnungen und sonstiges geschcikt?



Einigen ja, anderen nein. 

Weitere Fragen?


----------



## rooster61 (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

@all

in der deutschen Rechtschreibung gibt es "GROßBUCHSTABEN" und Kommata,

das erleichtert den Moderatoren und Administratoren, die sich für uns den "A..." aufreißen das Lesen ungemein - und den "Normalos" oder Rookies ebenso.

Ansonsten bin ich über 40 - mit Abitur - und Inhaber einer kleinen Firma.

Optimist der ich bin - aber auch misstrauisch - habe ich in weiteren Foren die gleichen Antworten gefunden.

Hier gibt es Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe.

KEINE Rechtsberatung, dass dürfen nur Anwälte und Verbraucherzentralen.

Lest die Hinweise oben, schaut die Video´s und .............. entscheidet.

Ich habe jetzt die allerletzte Mahnung vor dem Inkasso .......... im SPAM.

und die kreiegen vin mich kein teuro.

Heißt auf Deutsch:

Die kriegen von mir keinen €uro, NULL, NADDA, NICHTS.


----------



## Mikel37xxxl (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo, ich habe leider heute eine Rechnung von dem Rechtsanwalt [ edit]  aus Osnabrück erhalten, das ich ihm 96 Euro zuzüglich:wall: Mahnkosten von 42 Euro schulde, da ich unwissentlich vor sechs Wochen einen Vertrag abgeschlossen haben sollte, obwohl ich nur den Adobe Reader downloaden wollte! Ich habe leider meine ehrlichen Daten geschickt und auch sofort die Rechnung online in Frage gestellt bezw. habe ich auf mein Widerrufsrecht bestanden auf meiner Online-Mail -Erwiderung! Ich habe auch gemerkt, wenn ich opendownload.de in Google eingebe, werde ich sofort gewarnt, warum passiert das nicht, wenn ich win-loads.net bei Google eingebe, denn ein Bekannter hat von denen für die gleiche Sache schon eine Rechnung über 170 Euro erhalten.Erst wenn man in Google Media Intense GmbH eingibt erfolgt Warnung! Ich habe bei dem Bekannten keine Anzeichen gesehen auf win-loads.net, jetzt aber z.z. ist alles voll Warnungen. Weiß jemand Antwort??? Über Google, und reicht meine sofortige Kündigung des unseriösen Vertrages online per Mail. Würde mich riesig auf :-D Nachrichten freuen!! Liebe Grüße an alle.... von Michael


----------



## A.AJ (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo,
ich bin total blöd auch auf die gemeine Abzocke hereingefallen und haba im ersten Moment nicht mal gemerkt. Ich bin auch die Seite gestoßen weil ich den Adobe Reader laden wollte und habe mich angemeldet. Irgendwie hats nicht funktioniert und es kam mir komisch vor, dass ich mich nicht wieder abmelden kann, so wie es üblich ist. Dann hab ich direkt noch bevor ich das mit den 2x96 Euro überhaupt gemerkt hab ne Mail an den Support meiner neuen Lieblingsfirma geschickt und gefragt wie ich mich denn wieder abmelden könne. Daraufhin habe ich allerdings meine Rechnung bekommen und ich war wie wahrscheinlich jeder hier total geschockt und verängstigt und hab mich wie sau über mich selbst geärgert... Dann hab ich (obwohl es im Nachhinein total blöd wa überhaupt darauf zu reagieren) eine Mail geschickt mit dem Inhalt: 

"Ich möchte meine Anmeldung Wiederrufen, dies habe ich bereits am selben Tag der Anmeldung bekannt gegeben."

Daraufhin kam:

"Sehr geehrte A.AJ, Sie können gerne Ihren Vertrag kündigen, dieser wird dann mit Ende der Mindestvertragslaufzeit auslaufen.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen Ihr Win-Loads.net - Team"

Naja dann habe ich mich mal hingesetzt und nochmal versucht mich intensiver über den ganzen Ärger zu informieren und habe hier im Forum auch viel Beruhigendes gefunden . War zwar immernoch hin und her gerissen ob ich da jetzt einen Widerspruch per Einschreiben blabla hinschicken soll, weil man hört ja doch viele verschiedene Meinungen (z.B. hier und die des Verbraucherschutzes). Hab mich dann entschieden erst mal abzuwarten und nicht mehr zuantworten und mich schon ungefähr damit abgefunden, dass mir jetzt wohl noch einige Mahnungen etc ins Haus stehen bzw. ins E-mail Postfach....
Heut bekam ich dann ganz überraschend die Mail:

"Hallo, A.AJ, hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen den Erhalt des Widerrufs. Der Widerruf wurde ordnungsgemäss akzeptiert und durchgeführt, Ihr Account ist somit storniert. Wir bedauern, dass Ihnen unser Service nicht zusagt. Wir würden uns freuen Sie eventuell in Zukunft zu unseren Kunden zählen zu dürfen.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen Ihr Win-Loads.net - Team"

Ich bin fast vom Stuhl gefallel, weil damit hatte ich nun echt nicht mehr gerechnet. Ehrlich gesagt fällt mir ein Stein vom Herzen, aber wie es nun doch zu dem plötzlichen Sinneswandel dieser Abzocker gekommen ist -keine Ahnung!
Ich empfehle jedenfalls jedem der es sofort nach der Anmeldung gemerkt hat das gleiche wie ich zu tun und gleich zu schreiben "Ich will mich wider abmelden, wie geht das bitteschön" oder so ungefähr...
Ich hoffe mein Beitrag hat ein wenig geholfen, finds echt klasse, dass es dieses Forum gibt, andernfalls wäre ich wahrscheinlich an einen Herzinfakt gestorben!


----------



## webwatcher (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



A.AJ schrieb:


> Ich empfehle jedenfalls jedem der es sofort nach der Anmeldung gemerkt hat das gleiche wie ich zu tun und gleich zu schreiben "Ich will mich wider abmelden, wie geht das bitteschön" oder so ungefähr...


Das deckt sich nicht mit  unseren Empfehlungen

Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## A.AJ (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Das deckt sich nicht mit  unseren Empfehlungen



Mag sein aber bei mir hats ja anscheindend geklappt oder sehe ich das falsch? Kann natürlich auch sein, das ich eine von tausend bin deren Widerruf sie akzeptieren, denke ich aber eher nicht!


----------



## webwatcher (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Freu dich drüber, es bleibt dabei, hier wird solches Vorgehen generell  nicht empfohlen.
 Ein Schwalbe macht bekanntlich keinen  Sommer. 

Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass es trotz solcher Reaktionen  durchaus später zu erneuter
 Belästigung kommen kann.


----------



## dvill (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ist das Querulantenwahn oder gewolltes Nebelkerzenwerfen, hier "Erfahrungen" schreiben zu müssen, die im Gegensatz zu Erkenntnissen aus mehr als drei Jahren in tausendfachen Einzelfällen stehen?


----------



## Frost-187- (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hab nun heute schriftlich Post von denen bekommen.
Mit der letzten aufforderung einer Zahlung.
Was solln das ey, wann lassen die mich endlich in ruhe


----------



## webwatcher (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Frost-187- schrieb:


> Mit der letzten aufforderung einer Zahlung.
> Was solln das ey, wann lassen die mich endlich in ruhe


Stories zum Schmunzeln - - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Frost-187- (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Stories zum Schmunzeln - - Antispam e.V.



Der Satz "So schnell werden sie dich nicht in ruhe lassen" steckt in diesem link oder?


----------



## webwatcher (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

So ist es. Auch hier gilt das, was ich in einem anderen Thread geschrieben hab
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/35580-gewinnspiel-profiwin-22.html#post270606


----------



## Floo (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ich habe jetzt auch einen Brief von der Firma gekriegt, obwohl ich die Seite noch nie gesehen habe. Als Überschrift steht Letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro  ich bin zum Glück erst 14 Jahre alt. Kann sein das ich mich mal vlt. wegen nem Treiber kurz angemeldet habe ka. mehr. Ich antworte einfach nichtmehr wir wollten eh jetzt umziehen :-D.


----------



## teider (3 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Den Betreibern bzw. Moderatoren dieses Forums möchte ich hiermit meinen Dank aussprechen. Wie ersichtlich, scheint doch eine große Anzahl gutgläubiger - vielleicht auch manchmal naiver - Menschen den einschlägigen Abzockern auf den Leim zu gehen. Zu meiner Schande muß ich eingestehen, daß ich ebenfalls zu den Unvorsichtigen zu zählen bin - fast...

Seit einigen Tagen mit neuem PC (und Windows Vista - wie sonst?) wollte ich nach Installation der erforderlichen Proagramme den Acrobat Reader downloaden. Wie mir bekannt war, wird der Download kostenlos von Adobe angeboten.

Wohl nicht mit der erforderlichen Aufmerksamkeit bin ich auf der Seite von win-loads gelandet, habe aber nach Eingabe einiger (echter) Daten gemerkt, daß da etwas ungewöhnlich war - hatte so gar nichts mit der Seite von Adobe gemein. Ich habe daraufhin den Vorgang, bevor ich den Download-Button gedrückt habe, abgebrochen. Den Reader habe ich dann, wie eigentlich geplant, von der Adobe-Site heruntergeladen.

Offensichtlich haben die bis dahin eingegebenen Daten ausgereicht - vor zwei Tagen erhielt ich die allseits bekannte Mail mit der Rechnung für 96,00 Euro "Jahresgage" für Leistungen des Abzocker-Teams.

Auch wenn ich erst gar nicht auf das Schreiben reagieren wollte, habe ich per Email geantwortet. Ich habe die Absicht der arglistigen Täuschung angeführt, mich hilfsweise auf mein Widerrufsrecht berufen und darauf verwiesen, daß kostenlose Software eines rennomierten Anbieters in eigene unlautere Zwecke eingebunden wird.

Vermutlich wird das das "Win-Loads-Team" wenig interessieren, da es ihnen hinreichend bekannt sein dürfte.

Sicher habe ich so "mein Soll übererfüllt", denke aber, daß sich das "Unternehmen" damit nicht zufriedengeben wird. So what? Spam-Filter und Papierkorb warten auf weitere Mitteilungen. Selbst tätig werde ich frühestens dann, wenn es tatsächlich zu einem Mahnbescheid kommen sollte.

Eine Randnotiz würde ich noch anfügen wollen: Ein nicht geringer Anteil Beiträge in diesem Thread läßt vieldeutige Schlüsse zu - aus Stil und Orthographie dürften unseriöse "Anbieter" erkennen, wo sich evtl. lohnenswerte Betätigungsfelder aufschließen. Vielleicht fahren deshalb etliche Betroffene besser, gar nicht erst auf Schreiben zu antworten...

Gruß, teider


----------



## molotov (4 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ja, ich bin leider auch in die selbe Falle bei win-load.net getappt. Gleich nach Erhalt der E-Mail Rechnung habe ich elektronisch und per Einschreiben mit Ruesckschein gekuendigt. Ich bin dicke in den 14 Tagen Frist drin. Ha, jetzt bekomme ich eine Mail indem mir gesagt wird  das ich auf alle Widerspruchrechte verzichtet haette. ?????? Ich habe die nette Firma gebeten mir das geauer zu erklären. Mal sehen was kommt. Ich wette nur eine Zahlungsaufforderung.
Das geniale ist, die haben mir nicht mal mehr das Zugangspasswort gesendet und ihre "Dienste" in Anspruch zu nehmen sondern gleich die Rchnung. 
Richtig gut waere es wenn, google und die anderen Suchmaschinen solche Partner ins digitale Himalaya senden wuerden, statt Ihnen den ersten Platz bei einer Suche nach einem kostenlosen Acrobat Reader zu geben.
Ich muss aber leider auch sagen ein uebler Nachgeschmack wird bleiben, aber hoffentlich auch das Geld in meinem Beutel.


----------



## webwatcher (4 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



molotov schrieb:


> Richtig gut waere es wenn, google und die anderen Suchmaschinen solche Partner ins digitale Himalaya senden wuerden, statt Ihnen den ersten Platz bei einer Suche nach einem kostenlosen Acrobat Reader zu geben.


Warum, sie profitieren doch davon
Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## rooster61 (4 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Warum, sie profitieren doch davon
> Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



Jeder klick bringt google, und kostet die Abzocker, Knete.


----------



## webwatcher (4 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



rooster61 schrieb:


> und kostet die Abzocker, Knete.


Winzig im Vergleich  zu dem was es den Nutzlosbetreibern  einbringt. 
Wird aus der Portokasse bezahlt.


----------



## MORPUS (4 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Da ich nicht gerne alle 40 Seiten durchlesen möchte wollte ich fragen, ob ihr für ein weiteres Opfer dieser Seite einen Rat geben könnt.

Ich habe mich auf dieser Seite angemeldet und hab eine Rechnung bekommen. Natürlich habe ich danach ein Widerruf eingelegt und habe nun auch die erste Antwort bekommen.

"Wir können Ihren Widerruf leider nicht akzeptieren, da Sie bei der Anmeldung  ausdrücklich auf Ihr Widerrufsrecht verzichtet haben.

Sie haben uns mehrmals bestätigt dass Sie den Vertrag abgeschlossen haben, und  auf Ihr Widerrufsrecht verzichtet haben, daher ist der Vertrag zweifelsfrei  aufrecht."

Ich habe dies angefochten und warte nun wieder auf ANtwort. Könnt ihr mir irgendwie einen Tipp geben, wie ich weiter handeln soll?


----------



## webwatcher (4 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



MORPUS schrieb:


> Da ich nicht gerne alle 40 Seiten durchlesen möchte wollte ich fragen,



Es reicht die Infos (Links oben  auf der Seite) zu lesen = Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe 

Extrawürste  werden hier nicht gebraten  und  schon gar nicht persönliche Rechtsberatung


----------



## Berthold_Heisterkamp (5 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hey Leute!
Ich habe jetzt alle 40 Seiten durchgelsen, da ich natürlich auch die selben Probleme mit win-load und deren Mails habe. 
Ich kann nur allem zustimmen nicht zu reagieren und die unseriösität dieser Firma bestätigen. Bei meinem heutigen anruf dort war es nicht einmal möglich mich zu Vorgesetzten durchzustellen oder mir ein aus neugier ausgedachtes "Finanzierungsangebot" zu erstellen, was bei seriösen Firmen beides möglich ist.
Mit dem ganzen Stress wegen diesen !Abzockern! wurde ich dann etwas sauer. Daraufhin habe ich die nette Dame gefragt, ob sie eventuell sexuell unbefriedigt ist und sich mit mir treffen will. Als sie "was?" fragte, wünschte ihr ein schönes Leben, erwähnte noch, das ihr verschollener Vater sei und legte auf!
Das tat gut.


----------



## teider (5 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

...was denn nun? Du empfielst "nicht zu reagieren" und hängst Dich ans Telefon, zahlst letztlich dafür, daß Du da irgendwelche pubertären Sprüche losgeworden bist. Glaubst Du, damit hättest Du denen imponiert???


----------



## molotov (5 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich habe eine Antwort unserer Freunde bei Win load bekommen.



> _[Hinreichend bekannter Mahndroh-Müll ohne Informationsgewinn im Forum entfernt. (bh)]_


Ich denke ich lass das mit den Zurückgruessen sein und warte nun in Deckung auf die Rechnungen. :sun:


----------



## Teleton (5 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Berthold_Heisterkamp schrieb:


> Als sie "was?" fragte, wünschte ihr ein schönes Leben, erwähnte noch, das ihr verschollener Vater sei und legte auf!
> Das tat gut.





teider schrieb:


> ...was denn nun? Du empfielst "nicht zu reagieren" und hängst Dich ans Telefon, zahlst letztlich dafür, daß Du da irgendwelche pubertären Sprüche losgeworden bist. Glaubst Du, damit hättest Du denen imponiert???



Den Anbietern sicherlich nicht, aber mir mit der Geschichte vom verschollenen Vater


----------



## Kira90 (5 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich habe auch widerrufen und das kam als Antwort:



> Sehr geehrter Herr xx,
> 
> es ist nett dass Sie uns einen vorgefertigten  Text aus dem Internet zusenden. Dieser mag vielleicht Firmen abschrecken die mit  rechtswidrigen Mitteln arbeiten, dieses trifft jedoch nicht auf uns  zu.
> 
> ...


Was meint ihr ?
Nun auch noch kündigen?
Erkenne ich damit nicht den angeblichen Vertrag erst Recht an?


----------



## Hübi (5 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hey Leute, 
Ich bin geschockt, in Panik und total fertig.
Habe mich- vor ein paar Tagen! - bei Win-loads.net angemeldet, mit irgendwelchem Gekrakel als Namen, Adresse, ... nur die E-mail war echt. und in dieser ist mein Vor- und Nachname enthalten. 
Ist nun ja auch nicht der Punkt, obwohl ich schon gerne wissen würde ob das irgendwas negatives zu bedeuten hat... Na egal, weiter:

Ich habe also heute nach der Schule meine Mails gecheckt... Win-loads.net war dabei. Eine RECHNUNG. Ich habe, in meiner Panik vor dem Stress, den ich kriegen könnte, erstmal zurückgeschrieben: 
"Ich würde gerne meinen Account löschen und NICHT die 96€ bezahlen. Wie ist dies möglich?"

Danach - leider - googelte ich nach dem Thema und fand dieses Forum. 
Ich fand das klasse das hier so viel drinsteht, und bin gleich auf und habe eine weitere e-mail gechrieben: 

"Guten Tag. 
Meine Tochter ist minderjährig, und da dies so ist, ist sie nicht in der Lage diesen Vertrag abzuschließen. Abgesehen davon war nicht klar auf ihrer Internet Seite win-loads.net zu erkennen, dass der Dienst kostenpflichtig ist."

fühlte mich allerdings nicht wirklich abgesichert. 
Also las ich weiter... Hinweise die ihr gebt, Beiträge usw.
dann war dort irgendwo ein Musterbrief zum "Vertragsabschluss und Minderjährigkeit" zu finden, den ich, natürlich!, kopierte und nochmal 
abschickte. Nach dem Motto Doppelt hält besser...:wall:

Nun habe ich das Problem, bzw eher den beißenden Gedanken, dass ich damit alles schlimmer gemacht habe. Sei es durch die 1., 2. oder 3. Mail die ich geschrieben habe.  
soll ich die E-mailadresse einfach in meinen Spam-ordner verschieben und nichts tun? Sollte ich meiner Mutte bescheid sagen? oder schweigen? 
Ich habe mir echt nen großen Teil des ganzen Themas hier durchgelesen, doch mir brannte es einfach darauf, zu fragen ob jetz immer noch alles normal laufen kann: ignorieren, und nie wieder was hören....

:cry::cry::cry: bin total auf eure Hilfe angewiesen...

Lisa [alias Hübi]


----------



## Captain Picard (5 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Kira90 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch widerrufen und das kam als Antwort:
> 
> Was meint ihr ?
> Nun auch noch kündigen?



Warum seid ihr bloß alle so scharf  auf Brieffreundschaften? Nicht genug Spam im Spamordner 
bzw nicht genug Papiermüll für den Kamin?
Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## Hübi (5 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

kann mir BITTE jemand helfen?  
oben ist mein fall geschildert...:cry:


----------



## jupp11 (5 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Hübi schrieb:


> Nun habe ich das Problem, bzw eher den beißenden Gedanken, dass ich damit alles schlimmer gemacht habe. Sei es durch die 1., 2. oder 3. Mail die ich geschrieben habe.



Weder schlimmer noch besser, Mailrobots interessiert das nicht
( befreie dich von der Illusion, das würde  von Menschen gelesen  bzw. geschrieben) 



Hübi schrieb:


> doch mir brannte es einfach darauf, zu fragen ob jetz immer noch alles normal laufen kann: ignorieren, und nie wieder was hören....]


Irgenwann hören die auf, wann kann niemand genau vorhersagen

Nimms mit Fassung und lächle mal wieder > Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Teleton (5 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hübi Du bist minderjährig, als solche bist Du vom Gesetzgeber besonders geschützt. Es gibt absolut keinen Grund zur Panik, nix Schlimmes ist oder wird geschehen. Lese Dir in Ruhe das hier durch (insbesondere die weiteren Links am Ende des 2ten Postings):
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430
Dann schau Dir diesen netten kultigen Burschen an:
YouTube - Minderjährig in Abo-Falle getappt?

Danach dürfte eigentlich alles klar sein und Du kannst wieder in Ruhe Dein Zimmer verwüsten, laute Musik hören, das Geschirr rumstehen lassen und all die anderen Sachen machen mit denen Zöglinge ihre Eltern ärgern. Auf eine Abofalle reinzufallen sollte Eltern aber nicht ärgern.


----------



## Hübi (5 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

danke euch beiden... jetzt gehts mir ehrlich besser!


----------



## rooster61 (5 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

@ Hübi

Hey Lisa,

deiner Mutte sollteste schon was sagen.

Aber ich sitze die Sch...e auf der rechten Backe ab. Für "die" bin ich gestorben, das heißt: NO reaction, KEINE Reaktion.


----------



## Skippa (6 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hab auch über eine Acrobat Spiegelseite "Erfahrung" mit Win-loads.net gemacht, für mich ist es nochmal glimpflich abgegangen, aber lest mein Schriftverkehr

*1. Die Rechnung
*


> Rechnungs-Nr.: XXXX
> 
> 
> Rechnung vom 02.03.2009
> ...


 


*Meine Standardantwort
*


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Hiemit widerrufe  ich erneut die Anmeldung an Ihr Portal, da ich die versteckte
> Kostennote erst zu spät entdeckte, da Ihre Spiegelseite für den Acrobat
> ...



*Darauf Win-loads.net*



> Sehr geehrter Herr SXXXX,
> 
> Sie haben bei der Anmeldung auf Win-Loads.net einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag zur Nutzung unseres Dienstes abgeschlossen.
> 
> ...




*Darauf ich*



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Das Widerrufsrecht kann, laut
> Deutscher Rechtssprechung, nicht durch die AGB "ausgehebelt" werden,
> ...


*Und dann (man glaubt es kaum)*



> Hallo, SXXXX,
> 
> hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen den Erhalt des Widerrufs.
> 
> ...


*und*



> Sehr geehrter Herr SXXXX,
> 
> nach genauer Überprüfung haben wir festgestellt, dass Sie den Vertrag fristgerecht gekündigt haben.
> 
> ...




*Fazit*:

Noch mal Glück gehabt, von wegen Widerruf bringt nix usw. 

in diesem Sinne beste, Grüße, Skippa


----------



## webwatcher (6 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Skippa schrieb:


> Noch mal Glück gehabt, von wegen Widerruf bringt nix usw.


Dazu gratulieren kann man erst  nach mehreren Monaten. 
Beispiele dafür, dass es,  als ob nie etwas gewesen wäre, wieder rausgekramt wird, gibt es genug.


----------



## tobiurlaub (6 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo
macht euch keine Sorgen...es sei denn ihr habt die 96euro bezahlt : (
ich hatte sowas schon mal vor ca. 6jahren...und da muss ich sagen hatte ich auch schiss und hätte fast das geld überwiesen...aber das beste ist einfach alles ignorieren,ihr bekommt noch ein paar mal post aber irgendwann geben die auf...die hoffen natürlich das irgendein "dummer" zahlt,machen die das bei 10000 leute und nur einer zahlt dann haben die schon gewinn...naja wie gesagt vor 6 jahren hat ich den 1.fall und seit dem bestimmt schon tausend solcher mails bekommen immer mit der schönen summe 96euro...die können euch garnix,ihr habt nirgendswo unterschrieben und somit ist kein vertrag zustande gekommen,das sind grosse [ edit] ,irgendwann sagen sie noch "wir haben ihre ip-nr bla bla bla"....ich ignorier das immer und irgendwann hört man nix mehr...
also keine sorgen machen:-D


----------



## webwatcher (6 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



tobiurlaub schrieb:


> ,machen die das bei 10000 leute und nur einer zahlt dann haben die schon gewinn...


Viel zu niedrig geschätzt.  Es sind je nach Nutzlosseite 10-30 Prozent


----------



## teider (6 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

...unter 10.000 ein Treffer? Da würden die Bauernfänger aber schön dumm gucken! Die erwähnten 10-30 % dürften sicher eher hinkommen.

Immerhin wollen die "armen Leute" ja auch leben. Ein Inkassobüro, und sei es noch so dubios, kann auf die Dauer nicht für Gotteslohn allein tätig werden.

Und in den Fällen, wo es tatsächlich soweit kommt, daß ein Anwalt bemüht wird, kostet's nochmal. Auch wenn sich entspr. Anwälte mangels seriöser Mandate zum Büttel einschlägiger Abzocker machen (keineswegs in Unkenntnis), ihnen die äußerst dünnen Erfolgsaussichten sicher klar sind - so ganz für lau machen die nichts (ob da wohl immer die Gebührenordnung Berücksichtigung findet?).

Wie auch immer, diese Figuren sind schon auf eine bestimmte Anzahl Opfer angewiesen. Allerdings müssen sich da nicht gleich Sorgen um diese Zeitgenossen gemacht werden - in der Zeit, in der entspr. Bauernfänger-Seiten bestehen, werden fünf- bis sechsstellige Summen "eingewickelt". Und, wie bekannt, ein anderer Name - und das Spielchen beginnt von vorne...


----------



## sternchen1979 (8 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo Leute,
ja ich bin auch eine von den dummen den diese spinner auf den leib gegangen ist. Dabei war ich all die jahre vorsichtig. War ein grauenhafter morgen einfach, wollte nur schnell ein video sehen, das meine freundin empfahl und dann dieser dummer download divx. ja clever weise fakemail benutzt und natürlich weder mein namen noch adresse. die drohungen und mahnungen die folgten stehen hier nur zu oft. Anscheinend standart mails bei denen. Hab den ne ratenzahlung angeboten natürlich nicht drin. Weil ich schlechte gewissen hatte und die drohung mit ip da noch wirkte hab ich denen also einfach mal 8 rueo überwiesen. Dachte wenn gericht sieht das ich zahlungswillig bin aber das geld nicht habe ist es halt denen ihr pech.
So aber jetzt bekam ich folgende mail nachdem ich ihnen mitteilte das es halt den ihr pech ist wenn sie keine ratenzahlung machen und damit leben müssen:



> _Sehr geehrter Kunde!
> 
> wir haben Grund zur Annahme dass die von Ihnen hinterlegten persönlichen
> vertragsrelevanten Daten nicht aktuell sind.
> ...



Darauf schrieb ich denen das ich so ein abzock verein sicher nicht meine Daten übermitteln würde (ich benutze in wut tatsächlich das wort abzockverein) und es ihnen doch schei.. egal sein dürfte von wem sie das geld bekämen, worauf folgte:



> _Sehr geehrter Herr Privat,
> 
> Sie haben gegen unsere AGB § 4 Abs 2 verstossen, dieser besagt dass bei Ihrer Anmeldung wahrheitsgetreue Daten anzugeben sind. Bitte senden Sie uns Ihre richtigen Daten, da wir ansonsten gezwungen sind binnen 6 Tagen eine Meldung an die Polizeibehörde vorzunehmen um die reelle Anschrift zu ermitteln.
> 
> ...


 
Was bedeutet das nun? Haben die also doch über mein ip oder weil ich so dumm war 8 euro zu zahlen nun meine daten und können mich finden? Wäre schön wenn mir jemand etwa ruhe geben könnte, weil das ganze macht mich fertig und ich kann kaum noch schlafen.


----------



## webwatcher (8 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



sternchen1979 schrieb:


> Haben die also doch über mein ip oder weil ich so dumm war 8 euro zu zahlen nun meine daten und können mich finden? Wäre schön wenn mir jemand etwa ruhe geben könnte, weil das ganze macht mich fertig und ich kann kaum noch schlafen.


Die gute Nacht Geschichte: 

Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## sternchen1979 (8 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Die gute Nacht Geschichte:
> 
> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


 
Ja habe ich bereits gelesen, danke nochmal aber hat jemand auch ein beitrag der mich beruhigt das sie anhand meiner Kontadaten mich nicht finden können?Habs per onlinebanking gemacht und in verwendungfeld nur kundennummer und die "rechnungsnr" angeben. Sehen die mein Namen als Kontoinhaber dennoch?

Hab ja erwähnt das ich extra ne fake emailadresse verwendet habe, wenn ich die einfach lösche, bringt das was?


----------



## rooster61 (8 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hey sternchen,

die haben meine Realdaten.

Und ich schlafe ggggggggaaaaaaannnnnnnnzzzzzzzzzzzz ruhig.

Alles bla.......bla...........bla........

Für Rückverfolgung per IP oder Bank braucht es einen Gerichtsbeschluss.

Ohne Realdaten? Haben die die A....karte.

Mein Mülleimer ist vorbereitet auf weitere Mails.


----------



## sternchen1979 (8 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hallo rooster61,

hätte gut und gerne lust den dermassen was von bug zu hauen. hab zwar meine rechtsschutz fall gemeldet, aber keine ahnung ob die da greift und die sind sicher auch nicht begeistert wenn ich denen dann auch noch sagen muss das ich tatsächlich falsche angaben zur person gemacht habe :wall:
vorallen weil ich gleich doppelt stress habe, nämlich auch mit opendownload. von denen höre ich aber bisweilen nichts mehr seit der mitteilung das ich 8 euro ebenfalls an die zahlte. Jetzt könnte ich mir in hintern treten nachdem ich dieses forum hier fand das ich denen überhaupt was überwiesen habe. Sollen die ersticken an die 8 eure das war das erste und letzte was die bekommen haben
Von nun an werde ich höhstens noch den ihre mails lesen und herzhaft lachen. Wenns mir zu bunt wird meld ich mailadresse einfach ab dann können die mich mal. Und für den fall das die doch mal kommen, tja pech dann wars halt eine von meinen nichten. Dann fall ich aus allen wolken und versuch denen noch ein ding reinzuwürgen, weil sie minderjährigen vertrag aufbrummen. Denke die kleine klatsche brauchen die einfach mal. Mit 7 kann sie auch die mails als antwort verfasst haben .. löst zwar noch nicht problem wegen überweisung aber da kann ja auch ne bekannte für sie getan haben die nicht wusste was es ist und wem da das taschengeld zu gute komen soll.. Klingt das glaubwürid oder muss ich mir was besseres einfallen lassen?


----------



## rooster61 (8 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Sternchen,

was machst du dir einen Schädel.

Über ungelegte Eier.

Ich bin E-Mail-mäßig für "die Anbieter" gestorben.

Ende - Schluß - Aus.

Brieffreundschaften pflege ich mit anderen Personen.


----------



## bernhard (9 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Mal eine Kurzzusammenfassung ALLER Gesprächsthemen in diesem Forum seit mehr als drei Jahren mit zigtausend Betroffenen:

1) Internet-Nutzer bekommen unaufgefordert Rechnungen, Mahnungen, Inkasso- oder Rechtsanwaltsschreiben bezüglich fragwürdiger Forderungen, die nicht nachvollziehbar sind von ebenfalls nicht nachvollziehbar identifizierbaren Forderungsstellern hinter abenteuerlichen Postfachadressen.

2) Die andauernde Belästigung mit schwachsinnigen Mahndroh-Schreiben führt bei unerfahrenen Betroffenen zu akuten Angstzuständen, die ab sofort überall Gerichtsvollzieher, Karriere-Abstürze wegen Lohnpfändung, Kredit-Kündigungen wegen Schufa-Einträgen, Verlust der bürgerlichen Ehrenrechte wegen Strafanzeigen usw. vermuten.

3) In der Realität passiert nie mehr als der Eingang der bekannt schwachsinnigen Mahnbedrohung. Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten und benötigt zur "Abwehr" nichts als eine große Mülltonne.


----------



## ibanezs (9 März 2009)

*Brauche dringend Hilfe! Dubioser Internetanbieter will mich des Betruges anzeigen*

Hi
Ich bin vor ein paar Tagen auf den Vertrag eines solchen Internetanbieters hereingefallen. Hab mich da unte reiner fiktiven Adresse angemeldet.Besitze auch überhaupt keinen Wohnsitz in Deutschland. Am tag darauf bekam ich dann die rechnung per e-mail. Ich war so empört über diese Inrechnungstellung, dass ich denen damit antwortete die auf ihrer Abrechnung angezeigte Adresse entspräche in keinster Weie meinem Wohnsitz, worauf die mir antworteten, sie würden die Verbindungsdaten der Polizei übergeben und gegebenenfalls Anzeige wegen Betrugs erstatten. 
Bin jetzt völlig ratlos. Was kann ich jetzt machen?

ibanezs


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe! Dubioser Internetanbieter will mich des Betruges anzeigen*

Welche  Seite? Ohne   nähere Angaben ist das stochern im Nebel


----------



## ibanezs (9 März 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe! Dubioser Internetanbieter will mich des Betruges anzeigen*

w*w.win-loads.net


----------



## Antiscammer (9 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Lies mal <<hier>> den Abschnitt: "Ich habe mich mit falschen Daten angemeldet. Ist das strafbar?" [*Nein, ist es nicht...*]

Ich nehme mal an, Du wohnst in Spanien, Deinem Nick nach zu urteilen.

Und? Was glaubst Du?
Wird jetzt Interpol gegen Dich ermitteln? :scherzkeks:
Wirst Du jetzt von der Guardia Civil abgeholt? :scherzkeks:

Gequirlter Quark...


----------



## Taya (10 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hey,
ich hab mich vor fast 2 wochen bei win-loads.net angemeldet und natürlich übersehen das es etwas kosten sollte:wall: ich finde es ist auch nicht wirklich erkennbar u auch nicht hervorgehoben...somit wird man in die irre geführt!!

kurz darauf bekam ich eine schöne rechnung von 96,00 euronen die ich bis jetzt noch nicht gezahlt habe..
ich habe einen widerrufsbrief(per e.mail...post hab ich von denen bis etz noch nicht bekommen) geschrieben, da man meiner meinung nach auf dieser seite getäuscht wird.
kurz darauf bekam ich eine mahnung..

meine frage..soll ich zahlen oder nicht??

ich denk mir, da der hauptsitz in der schweiz liegt ist es viel zu aufwendig für die betreiber dieser seite eine klage in deutschland durchzubringen..

was mich noch beschäftigt..ist schon ein fall bekannt der vor gericht ging??


----------



## teider (10 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Taya schrieb:


> meine frage..soll ich zahlen oder nicht??
> 
> was mich noch beschäftigt..ist schon ein fall bekannt der vor gericht ging??


 
Falls die Abzock-Seiten-Betreiber hier mitlesen, würden sie vermutlich genau wegen solcher Fragen aus dem Lachen kaum herauskommen! Immer wieder die gleiche Verunsicherung, die gleichen Fragen - so funktioniert die Masche letztlich hier und da. Einfach lesen, und die Antwort liegt eigentlich auf der Hand, aber es ist sicher bequemer, längst beantwortete Fragen zum xten Mal zu stellen als sich durch den Thread zu arbeiten... :wall:


----------



## maddi (10 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo zusammen,

nach einem teuren gespräch mit der Verbraucherzentrale NRW. 

Die Verbraucherzentrale NRW rät: Nicht zu Zahlen, alles aufzubewahren und falls post vom gericht kommt, widerspruch einlegen.

Vorab einfach eine Einschreiben mit Rückschein, an die Firmeschicken.

Inhalt des Briefs ( Link : Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen : Abzocke im Internet) Die Verbraucherzentrale NRW bietet ein fertiges Schreiben an.


Der Vertrag hat keine Gültigkeit weil:

1. Der Hinweis auf Vertraglaufzeit und Kosten wurde zu klein angezeigt.
2. Der Hinweiss kann bei einer zu kleinen auflösung erst garnicht im monitor angezeigt werden
3. Das Wiederrufsrecht kanbn nicht so einfach mit agb ausgeschaltet werden ...
4. Muss ein Vertrag schriftlich unterschrieben werden ...

Viele Grüße
Maddi

Macht euch keine Sorgen


----------



## SEP (10 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



maddi schrieb:


> ...
> nach einem teuren gespräch mit der Verbraucherzentrale NRW.
> 
> Die Verbraucherzentrale NRW rät: (...)
> ...


DAS hat die Verbraucherzentrale dir so gesagt?


----------



## maddi (10 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo,

Punkt 1-3 wurde mir aufjedenfall von der Verbraucher-Zentrale bestätigt. Punkt 4 nicht, sollte aber so sein.  Da ich auch schon einige inet verträge abgeschlossen habe.

Bzw auch noch verträge zurückgezogen habe, nachdem ich mit den agb nicht einverstanden war ...


----------



## Teleton (10 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Also kommt Punkt 4 nicht von der VZ sondern von Dir selbst als Wunsch für die zukünftige Gesetzgebung ?


----------



## maddi (10 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich nenn mal ein bespiel:

Ich habe einen Rootserver über eine Homepage bestellt und schon bezahlt. Innerhalb dieses Monat wurden mir die AGB zugeschickt, da ich ene Laufzeit von 2 Jahre bei dem Server hatte. Da ich aber mit den Agb nicht einverstanden war uns Sie auch keine Änderrungen akzeotierten. Bin ich ohne jegliche Kosten wieder vom Vertrag zurück getretten.

Da es dort der selbe Fall ist, sollte er auch gleich behandelt werden.

Und mit einen Klick von seinem Wiederrufsrecht zuversichten ist lächerlicht ... und auch in genau diesem Fall von der Verbraucherzentrale-NRW im 10 euro gespräch bestätigt ..

Naja ... peinlich das ich mich da überhaupt angemdlet habt .. 

Aber macht euch keine Sorgen, es verlieren nur die Leute die auch direkt Zahlen.


----------



## teider (10 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



maddi schrieb:


> 4. Muss ein Vertrag schriftlich unterschrieben werden ...


 
...auf diese Weise Dein persönliches Wunschdenken als Aussage der Verbraucherzentrale darzustellen ist schlichtweg unehrlich!


----------



## maddi (10 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Super kommentar.

Und wo hilfst du den Usern damit ?

Les mal alles genau ...

Würde ich raten, würde ic hsagen du kennst den homepagebetreiber oder hast damit zu tun.. deine ganzen kommentare sprechen dafür ..

Naja den anderen Usern, ich will nur meine Infos weiter gebne die ich am tele bekommen habe, und meine erfahrungen aus Vertragen mit Laufzeit .. bisher musste ich jeden unterschreiben ...


----------



## webwatcher (10 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



maddi schrieb:


> Die Verbraucherzentrale NRW rät: Nicht zu Zahlen, alles aufzubewahren und falls post vom gericht kommt, widerspruch einlegen.
> 
> Vorab einfach eine Einschreiben mit Rückschein, an die Firmeschicken.



Ob das wirklich notwendig ist, gehen die Meinungen auseinander ( auch der VZ) 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## Teleton (10 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Maddi, diese Aussage:





> 4. Muss ein Vertrag schriftlich unterschrieben werden ...


ist juristisch schlicht Unsinn, daher auch unser Erstaunen. Insofern ist es schon interessant,ob die Aussage von Mitarbeitern der VZ stammt oder von Dir dazu"gewünscht" wurde.


----------



## maddi (10 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> Maddi, diese Aussage:
> Zitat von :
> 4. Muss ein Vertrag schriftlich unterschrieben werden ...
> ist juristisch schlicht Unsinn, daher auch unser Erstaunen. Insofern ist es schon interessant,ob die Aussage von Mitarbeitern der VZ stammt oder von Dir dazu"gewünscht" wurde.


 

Soll ich noch 3 mal was daztu sagen .....

Less was ich danach schreibe.

Das Thema ist für mich erledigt.

Ic hhabe meine meinung und die aussage von der VZ weitergegeben ....


und wie ich auch schon geschrieben habe punkt 1-3 sind mir von der VZ bestätigt... 4. punkt spricht aus erfahrung ....... aber das muss nicht stimmt. Aber war bisher bei 5 Verträgen so ..... 

Kinderdiskusionen hier ...

Das war mein letztes Wort. Schönen Tag noch


----------



## teider (10 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



maddi schrieb:


> Kinderdiskusionen hier ...


 
...stimmt - wenn man Deine Postings so betrachtet...


----------



## webwatcher (10 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Für persönliche Angriffe ist hier kein Platz. 

Zurück zum Thema


----------



## Trivium1984 (10 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo Leute. Erstmal vielen dank das es hier so ein gut geführtes Info Forum gibt. 

Win.loads hat auch mich erwischt... hab mich am vergangenem Freitag abend angemeldet - ohne genau darauf zu achten was in den AGB's steht. Hab halt selber Schuld... Wo ich sonst wirklich immer total vorsichtig war. Aber die Internetseite hat mir halt den Eindruck vermittelt, das es sich dabei NICHT um eine kostenpflichtige Sache handelt. Nun gut. Ist passiert.
Wollte eigentlich nur einen aktuellen DIV x Codec runterladen wollen, das hat aber nicht mal funktioniert. Von daher schonmal hier: Keine Ware - keine Kohle. ^^

Gestern abend kam jedenfalls dann die erste mail mit der 96,00€ Rechnung. Ich dachte ich Fall um... naja. Normalerweise lässt mich sowas kalt (hatte das Problem vor 3 Jahren schonmal. hatte mich für nen angeblich gratis IQ Test angemeldet....^^ Naja, die Auswertung sollte dann jedenfalls 145,00€ kosten... das gute war: Ich hatte mich mit nem Fake Namen und ner Web.de addy angemeldet. Von daher: Addy gelöscht - nie wieder was 
gehört.)

Aber diesmal hab ich Vollhonk natürlich meine richtigen Daten angegeben... -.-

Nun gut, nachdem ich das hier durchforstet habe werd ich die Sache wohl auch erstmal ruhen lassen. Mich vielleicht nochmal beim Anwalt erkundingen, falls es denn nötig ist.
Hab denen jedenfalls noch gar nichts geschrieben. Weiß auch nicht ob sich das wirklich lohnt mit den I.diot.en Kontakt aufzunehmen bzw. die Sache zu widerrufen weil die dann eh wieder mit ihrer dummen Klausel kommen. 

Ich werd es hier jedenfalls mal weiter verfolgen und mich melden wenn es was neues gibt. 

Gruß


----------



## TheCain123 (11 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hi,ich habe vor kurzen auch wieder so ne "Angst mache E-Mail :-D" bekommen,naja,darin stand das ich in 3 Tagen Zahlen soll,naja,pech für die.
1. Ich Zahle sowieso nicht.
2.  Sie haben die E-Mail am 4.3.09 glaub ich geschickt,und ich habe sie erst am 10.3.09 erstemal gelsen.:-D:-D:-D

Hier ist sie:
_
[ emails gelöscht, der Thread ist keine  Müllhalde ]
_
Die machen sich doch nur noch lächerlicher:smile:


----------



## sternchen1979 (12 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Da bin ich wieder  Morgen läuft ja die frist von winloads ab, aber schön dumm mir 6 tage zu geben, habe nämlich die zeit genutzt und mein Anwalt kontaktiert. Sein Zitat: "Na dann warten wir doch mal auf die dinge die da kommen sollen" rieb sich die Hände und riet mir (hatte eher was von Papa spricht Kind Verbot aus) mich absolut nicht noch einmal mit denen auf ein schriftlichen wechsel einzulassen. 
Danke nochmal für eure erste Hilfe, ich kann jetzt ehrlich seitdem beruhigter schlafen.:-D


----------



## dvill (12 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet.pdf


> Stand: Das Unternehmen wurde wegen unangemessener Benachteiligung der Verbraucher durch AGB sowie fehlender Endpreisangabe abgemahnt.
> 
> Unterlassungserklärung ist angekündigt.


----------



## Marci-Man (14 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo leute habe ja schon weiter vorne geschrieben das sich meine freundin leider dort angemeldet hat und nun nach zwei Mails kam der Brief heute:


----------



## dvill (14 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Vielleicht kann die Sparkasse Hochrhein mit dem Müll was anfangen.


----------



## Marci-Man (14 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wie soll ich ich an die Sparkasse wenden?


----------



## dvill (14 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Unter Hinweis auf

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet.pdf (Seite 8 unten / 9 oben)

die Belästigung mit nicht nachvollziehbaren Mahndroh-Schreiben erwähnen und das Originalschreiben beilegen.

Sicherheitshalber eine Kopie des Urteils beifügen. Die Sparkasse München z.B. blickt nicht durch.


----------



## Marci-Man (14 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich weiss garnicht was wie ich der Bank schreiben soll?

Eine Forlage oder Muster schreiben gibts da nicht das man ansatzweise wüste wie man sich da ausdrückt ?


----------



## dvill (14 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Schreiben kann man das nur selbst. Wichtig ist, nur Fakten und eigene Erfahrungen zu schreiben.

Anschrift: Wenn's um Geld geht - Sparkasse - Impressum

Anlage 1: Die Rechnung

Anlage 2: Von http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet.pdf Seite 1, 8 und 9 drucken

Anlage 3: Urteil zu Abofallen im Internet: Bank darf Konto sperren: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de drucken

Im Text: Eigene Erfahrung schreiben und "Die Bank möge bitte über ihren Kunden nachdenken".

Eventuell auf

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="Beschweren+Sie+sich+über"+site:vzhh.de&btnG=Suche&meta=

Bezug nehmen.


----------



## teider (14 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Marci-Man schrieb:


> Hallo leute habe ja schon weiter vorne geschrieben das sich meine freundin leider dort angemeldet hat und nun nach zwei Mails kam der Brief heute:


 

Du kannst den Wisch auch einfach Wisch sein lassen - wie schon oftmals erwähnt, bewegen mußt Du Dich erst, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrudelt. Dem wird dann innerhalb der Frist widersprochen.

Alles andere - letzte Mahnungen, Inkasso-Müll usw. sind Muster ohne Wert!


----------



## Marci-Man (14 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

alos mache ich erstmal nichts weiter !
Was passiert eigentlich wenn der Gerichtliche Mahnbescheid da ist widerspreche ich dem und was passiert dann???


----------



## dvill (14 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Vorher noch einen Blitzableiter auf den Kopf montieren. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Blitztreffer liegt höher.


----------



## teider (14 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

...wenn nicht ohnehin bekannt ist die Antwort sicher oft genug gegeben worden! Derjenige, der den Mahnbescheid erwirkt hat, muß dann die Berechtigung seiner Forderungen nachweisen - in einer gerichtlichen Verhandlung...


----------



## Marci-Man (14 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wie wäre den die Rechtslage wenn sich jemand anderes mit den Daten meiner Freundin dort angemeldet hätte? Da Ihre Daten auf Ihrer Hompage ja stehen zumindesdens manche oder ein bekannter zb mein Minderjähriger Bruder? Dann können die das doch auch nicht geltent machen oder ?
Oder ein Hacker z.B was dann ?

Wieso kann es sein das in Deutschland solche Firmen exestieren können ohne rechtlich belangt zu werden.
Wer eine Dienstleistung in Deutschland erbringt muss doch auch zur rechenschafft herran gezogen werden können.
Leider erreicht man unter der 0180 nummer ja nur ein Call-Center die nichts weiter machen als die anrufe etgenen nemen.


----------



## sugarinmytea (14 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ah, wie nett, dass winloads.net noch an mich denken. Bekomme ja so selten Post...
Also, der gute alte [...] aus dem schönen Osnabrück, allseitsbekannt, möchte Geld. 
Weil er netterweise an meine Bequemlichkeit denkt, weist er mich sogar darauf hin, dass ich bei allen Banken bar zahlen kann.
Leider, leider ist das Leben aber hart und ungerecht...und er muss sich eine andere Geldquelle suchen.

Für andere, die ebenfalls von ihm Post erhalten haben:
Keine Angst vor [...] Inkasso Forum 123recht.net

Scheint gut beschäftigt zu sein, der Knabe.

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Antiscammer (14 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Marci-Man schrieb:


> Wie wäre den die Rechtslage wenn sich jemand anderes mit den Daten meiner Freundin dort angemeldet hätte? Da Ihre Daten auf Ihrer Hompage ja stehen zumindesdens manche oder ein bekannter zb mein Minderjähriger Bruder? Dann können die das doch auch nicht geltent machen oder ?
> Oder ein Hacker z.B was dann ?




Hat man nichts bestellt bzw. sich nicht angemeldet, gibt es keinen rechtswirksamen Vertrag.
Wenn es keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt, dann gibt es auch keine irgendwie geartete Grundlage für eine Zahlungsforderung.
Sollte ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch sich auf der betr. Internetseite angemeldet haben, dann obliegt es allein dem "Unternehmen", den "Schuldigen" auszumachen und zu belangen. Derjenige, der daraufhin mit einer unberechtigten Forderung konfrontiert wird, hat gegenüber dem Klabauterunternehmen keinerlei Rechtspflichten und muss auch nicht  Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten oder ähnlichen Mumpitz tun.
Es ist dabei völlig unerheblich, ob der Mainzelmann, irgendein Mister X, der "Unternehmer" selbst oder sonstwer einen dort angemeldet hat. Wenn das Klabauterunternehmen nicht durch technisch mögliche Maßnahmen sicherstellt, dass sich nicht ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch anmelden kann, dann hat es die daraus angeblich oder tatsächlich entstehenden wirtschaftlichen Verluste selbst zu vertreten.


----------



## BlaBla (16 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hey leute ich habe mich auch bei win-loads angemldet und habe RIESEN schiß. OH man wie soll ich 96 tacken auftreiben?? Ich bin 15!!!!!:cry::cry: Dämliches Win-Loads solll ich jetzt zahlen ja nein?? Können die über meine e-mailadrsse meien anschrift irgendwie heraus finden ?? Habe den e-mail account zwar gelöscht aber habe immer noch derbe Angst! Bitte kan mir jemand nicht helfen am besten ihr schreibt mir an meine e-mail adresse die lautet wie volgt; [......] bitte antwortet mir schnell und ausführlich!!!!! lg BlaBla


----------



## BlaBla (16 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ok habe jetzt so viele beiträge gelesen jetzt tun mir die Augen weh!:cry:
Aber als erstes Ihr seit super leute echt dickes lob:-D!!!!!!!!!!!
Würde aber trotzdem noch gerne wissen was jetzt nach x mahnungen passiert!? Hört es einfach auf ?? oder irgendwas anderes ?? Noch ne nette e-mail von denen oder was ?? Ach und ich kann jetzt meine alte adresse wieder aufnehem oder?? Naja schreibt mir hier oder auf der oben gennanten adresse bis denne:-D:-D Lg BlaBla


----------



## dvill (16 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

So geht das weiter ...


----------



## BlaBla (16 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort ihr seid super:-D Aber "päpstlichen Femgerichts" das gibt es doch nicht wirklich oder ??  Das hört sich so nach Comic an!? 
Aber wie auch immer freue mich auf meine erste Mahnung von winloads.  Wird lstig!!! Aber jetzt mal m ernst wenn man ne mail auf einmal bekommt wo drinnen stet du sollest 96 eusen zahlen ist das soch escht erst ma ein schock oder wie seht ihr das?? Bis zur ersten Mahnung halte euch aufem laufenden!   
Lg BlaBla :-D


----------



## BlaBla (16 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

(Werde euch natürlich auch nach der ersten Mahnung aufem laufenden halten. War nur ein Tipp Fehler nach der Mahnung soll ein .):-D


----------



## Antiscammer (16 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



BlaBla schrieb:


> Aber "päpstlichen Femgerichts" das gibt es doch nicht wirklich oder ??  Das hört sich so nach Comic an!?



Doch. Das gibts. Ganz im Ernst!
So, wie es auch den Weihnachtsmann gibt. Und seinen Schwippschwager, den Osterhasen, den gibts auch. Der kommt bald. Wie auch der schwarze Inkasso-Bi-Ba-Butzemann.


----------



## BlaBla (16 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Haha lustig ne das stand im dem post "so gehts weiter" deswegen fragte ich das. Denn das kam mir irgendwie komisch vor aber ich warte immer noch auf die Mahunung win-loads braucht aber echt lange:-D!!!!!!! Lg BlaBla


----------



## Alone69 (16 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hi
Ich bin auch in die Falle getappt :wall:. Habe am 13. ich angemeldet um den Adopreader 9 runterzuladen . Heute am 16. habe ich diese uminöse Rechnung bekommen:unzufrieden:. Habe erst mal die Agbs von dem Verein gelesen und dabei ist mir aufgefallen das mein Name und meine Adresse ne ganz andere ist :-p Dann habe ich erstmal Automatisch Wiedersprochen :scherzkeks: und die Jungs mal drauf aufmerksam gemacht das meine Adresse nicht stimmt und das der Vertrag nach *Vertragsabschluss 2 *dann ja ungültig ist  Das mit der kostenfalle habe ich mir da gleich gespart. Das sieht man ja echt nicht die nummer im Fließtext am Rand. Dann hab ich mal nach der Firma gegoogelt. Hab echt nicht schlecht gestaunt dann auf der Seite das es mir so geht wie vielen anderen auch. Der Knaller war ja der Hacken mit den verzicht auf wiederruf :scherzkeks: 

Als ich den Link von euch gelesen habe 
Abofallen und Abzocke im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
freu ich mich schon auf weitere E-Mails von denen weil Post können die mir ja nicht schicken LOL 

Ps. Wenn ich gut drauf bin werd ich denen auf jede Mail mit einem kurzen lustigen Text andworten. Vielleicht wenn das viele machen habe die keine Zeit mehr zum Rechnungs schreiben. HEHE (und deren Server stürtzt vieleicht ab)


----------



## teider (16 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



BlaBla schrieb:


> ...aber habe immer noch derbe Angst! Bitte kan mir jemand nicht helfen..
> 
> ...aber ich warte immer noch auf die Mahunung win-loads braucht aber echt lange...


 
...mein lieber junger Freund, zwischen diesen Aussagen liegen nicht einmal 24 Stunden. Du bist, wie Du schreibst, noch sehr jung, allein deshalb muß dieses Forum jedoch nicht zu einer Plattform pubertärer Unsinnigkeiten werden. Vielleicht solltest Du Deinen Wissensstand dahingehend erweitern, daß Dir Abläufe (auch zeitliche) etwas klarer werden. Den Zeitraum bis zu Zahlungserinnerungen könntest Du vielleicht nutzen, indem Du nochmal überschlägst, was Dir die Schule in Sachen Orthografie vermittelt hat...

Und an die jetzt vielleicht laut werdenden Kritiker: Ob Jugendlicher oder auch nicht mehr - was man hier gelegentlich lesen kann, zieht einem wirklich die Schuhe aus! Es darf sicher davon ausgegangen werden, daß die windigen Anbieter auch in Foren wie diesem mitlesen. Der Eindruck, der sich da dubiosen Anbietern aufdrängt, ist der, daß ein derart armseliges Niveau der "Kundschaft" kaum eine Gefährdung für's "Geschäft" darstellt...


----------



## BlaBla (16 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ne ich hatte die rechnung ja schon vor fast 3 wochen bekommen deswegen und erst vor 2 Tagen habe ich dieses Forum entdekt. Welches einem echt gut hilft. Freue mich jetzt schon auf die Mahnung wird lustig mal sehen was die so schreiben  deswegen das mit dem "die brauchen aber lange"


----------



## rooster61 (17 März 2009)

*Proinkasso*

Hey @all,

habe heute die "Inkasso-Mail" gekriegt.

Inhalt dürfte wohl hinreichend bekannt sein.

SPAM auf - rein damit - fertig.

Und jetzt gehe ich - echt ruhig - schlafen.


----------



## Gorni20 (17 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

was haltet ihr hier von?

Sehr geehrter Herr JFsdsds,



> wir können Ihren Widerruf leider nicht akzeptieren, da Sie bei der Anmeldung ausdrücklich auf Ihr Widerrufsrecht verzichtet haben.
> 
> Sie haben bei der Anmeldung auf Win-Loads.net einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag zur Nutzung unseres Dienstes abgeschlossen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Gorni20 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr hier von?


Nichts, das übliche Nutzlosbetreibergeschwätz.

Lies die Infos ( Links oben auf der Seite )  und auch du weißt, was du von dem Geblubber zu  halten hast


----------



## Teleton (17 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Gorni20 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr hier von?


Gar nix

Und das hier:


> Bitte informieren Sie sich bei Ihrem Anwalt über den aufrechten Vertrag, dieser wird Ihnen Bestätigen dass der Verzicht auf Ihr Widerrufsrecht bei redaktionellen Inhalten (Geistiges Eigentum) üblich und rechtens ist.


halte ich für besonders absurden juristischen Unsinn


----------



## teider (17 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Gorni20 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr hier von?


 
...dem Sack Reis, der da gerade in China irgendwo umgefallen ist, gebührt mehr Beachtung...


----------



## bernhard (17 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Gorni20 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr hier von?


Was an diesem dümmlichen Geblähe rechtfertigt, sich damit zu beschäftigen?

Geschäftsnachrichten ohne die gesetzlichen Pflichtangaben wie ladungsfähige Anschrift und ohne Erkennbarkeit der schreibenden Person wollen nicht beachtet werden.


----------



## amiceli16 (17 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hallo ich habe hier gerade s´gesehen das sich auch noch andere da angemeldet haben.
bei mir ist leider der fall eingetreten das meine kleine schwester sích da angemeldet hatte und als ích das raus gefunden hatte war es auch zu spät...
ich habe denen sofort innerhalb von 24 std. gekündigt usw. aber die haben dies nicht beachtet auch ein fax und ein brief wurden derersiets nicht beachtet....
als ich denen auch eine einschreiben mit einer kopie des kinderausweises meiner schwester geschickt hab ist ist bisher immer noch nicht beantwortet worden
anstattdessen bekam ich ein brief von deren anwalt aus Osna ich sollte doch bitte bezalhen... hab dies nicht m´gemacht weil meine schewster 10 jahre alt ist und somit auch nicht geschäftsfähig...
ich weiß im moment nicht so richtig weiter mal abwarten 
ich weiß nur eins das ich nicht bezahle... so wie mein anwalt mir geraten hat...


----------



## BlaBla (18 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Natürlich nicht bezahlen es wurde schon oft gesagt aber abwarten mir fällt es auch schwer! Aber einfach net darauf eingehen lies dir ma seite 1 bis 8 durch auf diesem Forum danach geht es dir besser ist wirklich so! Ich hoffe doch stark das du Anschrift /also deine echte Anschrift  falls deine Schwester die nicht schon angegeben hat) durch gestrichen hast???) Naja wenn ist och net so schlimm warte erst einmal ab was kommt. Hatte das gleiche Problem habe mich ( allerdings da angemeldet )  und warte jetzt auch erst einmal ab warte und freue mich schon auf die erste Mahnung Aber keine Angst wegen dem Wort Mahnung lies dir das (ganze) oder nur die ersten 8 bis 10 Seiten durch und die letzten Kommentare auf den Seiten vor dir  durch dann geht es dir besser:-D(war bei mir auch so) keine Angst vor deren "Mahnung" die ist nur Humbug und nichts weiter als Angst macherrei:sun:     Naja bis denne BlaBla


----------



## BlaBla (18 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

( Ach dein Anwalt hat übrigens volkommen Recht NICHT zahlen einfach diemails in Spam ordener ein ordnen(habe ich auch gemacht) und eifach abwarten )


----------



## licherx2 (18 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hey, mir ist das auch passiert, ich habe eine fake adresse und namen angegeben und eine email adresse die ich so gut wie nie checke...
Ich habe also die widerrufsfrist verpasst. Wie sieht es jetzt aus? Würdet ihr ein meiner Stelle trotzdem nicht reagieren? Können mich anhand meiner damals gespeicherten IP ausfindig machen?


----------



## wahlhesse (18 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Alle diese Fragen sind in den Links oben auf dieser und jeder Seite im Forum bereits beantwortet. Aber hier ist nochmal der Link zu Deiner Frage: Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Bergmann (18 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Da immer wieder einige nach der ersten oder zweiten Mahnung fragen wie lange das noch geht, mein Werdegang als Beispiel. Andere Falle, aber gleiches Kasperletheater.

1. Am 28.07.08 auf eine Spam-Mail reagiert und am Millionenquiz teilgenommen. Am gleichen Abend hat man sich bei mir dafür bedankt und eine Rechnung von 10 € angekündigt.

2. Die Rechnung kam am 30.07.08 per Post, ja ich war naiv und habe alle Anmeldedaten ordentlich ausgefüllt. Die konnte ich online aber nicht überweisen, Begründung, außereuropäisches Ausland. Erst jetzt, bin ja naiv, wurde ich stutzig. Nach kurzem suchen im Netz landete ich hier und von da an war klar, aussitzen und nicht zahlen. :-D

3. Am 05.08.08 per Einschreiben Musterschreiben zum Widerruf. (Heute weis ich das dass rausgeschmissen Geld war :wall.

4. 11.08.08, Zahlungserinnerung vom Millionenquiz. Ich reagiere gelassen.

5. 27.08.08, zweite und letzte Mahnung mit beigelegtem Überweisungsformular, jetzt 17,61 €. Es wird interessant.

6. Bis zum 06.10.08 war ruhe, dann meldet sich zum ersten Mal mein Freund Colli mit beigelegtem Überweisungsformular. Etwas holperig in seine Formulierungen:

Wenn Sie nicht zahlen, gehen wir davon aus, dass die Forderung unbestritten ist.

Falsch, ich bestreite diese Forderung ganz energisch. Er möchte gerne 64,07 €

7. Beim nächsten Brief 07.11.08 teilten sie mir erstmal ihre neue Bankverbindung mit (warum haben die wohl die Bank gewechselt :sun um mir dann noch eine angemessene Ratenzahlung anzubieten. Wieder mit Überweisungsformular für 66,16 €. Jetzt fang ich an zu staunen, welch ein Aufwand für 10 €.

8. Am 25.11.08 kommen sie zu der Einsicht dass ich „kein Interesse an eine gütlichen Einigung habe“. Man sieht, da sind Lernerfolge zu verzeichnen. Man fordert mich „nochmals eindringlich auf“ jetzt 70,21 € mit beiliegendem Überweisungsvordruck zu überweisen.

9. Am 17.12.08 teilt man mir mit, dass ich letztmalig die Möglichkeit habe 74,26 € zu überweisen. Wie kommen die an diese krummen Zahlen, würfeln die? Denen scheint es schlechter zu gehen, man spart schon am üblichen Überweisungsformular :scherzkeks:. Ach ja, jetzt erst kommen Drohungen mit Gericht und Zwangsvollstreckung. Eigentlich ein ganz humanes Völkchen, mit viel Ausdauer.

Auf 10. warte ich seitdem vergebens. 

Glaubst jemand im ernst, dass ein seriöser Vertragspartner so lange Kasperletheater spielen würde, ich währe längst vor Gericht. Aber da diese ehrenwerten Herrn wissen, dass sie sich dort eine blutige Nase hohlen würden, wird nur weiter gedroht. Die wollen doch nur spielen! :-D


----------



## karnico (18 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hallo alle zusammen,
bin hier aufdie seite durch eine freundin aufmerksam geworden.

Ich bin heute dahinter gekommen, das arena net, opendownload, p2p, immer mit der gleichen masche ankommen und drohen und es stecken die [ edit] n und ra { edit]  dahinter, bei diesen 3 anbieter bin ich nie gewesen und haben wie bei euch allen anderen auch über e-mails an geblich das abo bestellt. bin darüber geschockt gewesen. kann mann denen nicht mal das handwerk legen


----------



## Cyrulezzq (18 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo zusammen,
Wie es scheint habe ich echt Blödsinn gemacht.
Ich habe die 96 Euronen überwiesen..
Aber nicht nur das.
Mein Vater hat sie überwiesen. (Stellen die jetzt irgendetwas mit seiner Konto Nr an?
Außerdem bin ich minderjaaehrig und sonst auch immer sehr vorsichtig!
Aber in dem Fall, das wikrte so seriös und ich hatte irgendwie ne Blockade und habe net google benutzt, und das GEld überwiesen!
Naja jedenfalls haben die meine richtige Adresse, weil ich eigentlich einen fake nick hatte und name etc nur ich hatte angst....
Nach ner Zeit habe ich denen halt auch gesagt ich bin minderjaehrig weil da stand dass die mich anzeigen wegen Betruges wenn ich minderjaehrig bin...
Machen die jetzt irgendwas weil die ja jetzt meine Adresse und alles haben?


----------



## teider (18 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

96 Euro überwiesen? Ein echter Fehler! Damit ist die Forderung anerkannt - es könnte also nach einem Jahr 'ne neue Rechnung für weitere 96 Euro "aufschlagen"...

Mit der Kontonummer Deines Vaters können die Figuren soviel Unsinn anstellen wie viele andere auch - Lastschriften vornehmen, in der Hoffnung, es fällt nicht auf. Also müssen da die Konto-Auszüge schon sorgfältig kontrolliert werden - bei Lastschriften gibt es 6 Wochen Einspruchsfrist.

Wenn Du minderjährig bist, könnte Dein Vater den "Vertrag" anfechten. Die überwiesenen 96 Euro wird er kaum wiedersehen, aber er müßte so zumindest nicht nochmals den gleichen Betrag abdrücken.

Überhaupt keinen Kopf brauchst Du Dir über die Drohung mit einer Anzeige machen - die schießen sich doch nicht selbst ins Knie!


----------



## webwatcher (18 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



teider schrieb:


> 96 Euro überwiesen? Ein echter Fehler! Damit ist die Forderung anerkannt -



Falsch 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html



teider schrieb:


> Also müssen da die Konto-Auszüge schon sorgfältig kontrolliert werden - bei Lastschriften gibt es 6 Wochen Einspruchsfrist.


Falsch
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rruf-von-lastschriften-die-6-wochen-maer.html


----------



## Cyrulezzq (18 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Alles klar, kann man die irgendiwe blocken oder so? Also die Kontonr. von denen oder so?
Soll ich zum Verwaltungsamt gehen und das irgendwie klären mit dem Anfechten?
Kostet das für mich etwas?
Also gar einen ganzen Gerichtsprozess oder so?
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hife auf jeden Fall schon einmal


----------



## webwatcher (18 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

@ teider 

da du Private Nachrichten abgeschaltet hast, bekommst du auf diesem Weg eine Rüge,
wegen Verbreitung falscher  Behauptungen



Cyrulezzq schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hife auf jeden Fall schon einmal



Falls du teider meinst, bedank dich nicht, da es in großen Teilen falsch  ist, was er behauptet
Obendrein ist es unerlaubte Rechtsberatung ( selbst wenn sie falsch ist)


----------



## Cyrulezzq (18 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hey also die haben jetzt meine ganzen Daten...
Wissen dass ich einen Falschen Namen angegeben habe.
Stimmt das nun mit dem Vertragt oder nicht ?!
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Verwaltungsamt?
Bitte nur wo ich hingehen sollte, um nicht noch 1 Jahr zu bezahlen und heil aus der Sache raus komme!
Und wieviel das ungefähr kostet


----------



## Antiscammer (18 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich ganz offensichtlich nicht von den vielen anderen Fällen, die allein in diesem Thread schon auf vielen Seiten behandelt wurden.
Alles, was man wissen muss, findet sich in den oben auf dieser Seite blau verlinkten Grundsatzartikeln.

Nur soviel:
Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Es gibt auch kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Wenn man sich bei einer Webseite, wo die Preisangabe versteckt und verschleiert wird, mit falschem Namen anmeldet, so ist das nicht strafbar.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern, deren Inkassobüros oder Anwälten:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.



Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht reagiert?

Im Schuppen von Bauer Tsi-Mu Err in der chinesischen Provinz Kanton wird ein Reissack umfallen.

Man wird weitere schwachsinnige Drohschreiben erhalten, meistens so zwischen 5 und 10 insgesamt, selten mehr, verteilt auf eine Zeit bis zu einem Jahr, selten länger.
Etwa nach diesem Schema: :scherzkeks:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid (der aber ziemlich sicher eh nicht kommen wird)?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

Steht aber eigentlich auch alles so schon in den Grundsatzartikeln, blaue Links oben auf der Seite.


----------



## Fan_9019 (18 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Beim Suchen in anderen Foren bin ich auf folgenden Beitrag gestoßen:

[...]

Nun bin ich mir nicht sicher, inwieweit dieser Beitrag glaubwürdig ist. Dass die Staatsanwaltschaft anruft klingt komisch und auch, dass mit der freundlichen Polizistin. 

Er entstammt aus dem Computer-Bild Forum. 
Außerdem wollte ich wissen, ob "unser" spzielle Fall schon in irgendeiner Form in den Medien aufgetaucht ist.

_[Scheininformation ohne nachvollziehbare Quelle entfernt. Hier bitte nur gesicherte Sachinformationen einstellen. Danke. (bh)]_


----------



## bernhard (18 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Bitte mal nachdenken:

Das Kostenfallengeschäft basiert ausschließlich auf der Verbreitung von Angst und Unsicherheit.

Man belästigt nicht nur die direkten Opfer mit schwachsinnigen Mahndroh-Schreiben, sondern füttert auch Foren, die schlechter administriert werden als dieses hier.

Bitte diesen Müll nicht hier hereintragen.


----------



## webwatcher (18 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Fan_9019 schrieb:


> Beim Suchen in anderen Foren bin ich auf folgenden Beitrag gestoßen:


Der Beitrag ist dermaßen unglaubwürdig, dass es nicht lohnt darüber zu diskutieren.

In mehr oder weniger unmoderierten und unkontrollierten Foren, tauchen immer 
wieder Postings auf, deren einziger Zweck  Angstmacherei und  Verunsicherung ist.

 Wer sollte wohl Interesse  daran haben, wenn nicht jemand aus der Nutzlosbranche selber.


----------



## chess (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Die erste Zahlungsaufforderung für die "Dienstleistungen" dieser tollen Firma habe ich schon vor geraumer Zeit bekommen.
Auch eine erste und eine zweite "letzte" Mahnung habe ich ohne zu reagieren verstreichen lassen.
 Mittlerweile bin ich in "Phase 2": Inkasso-Firma ( natürlich auch Proinkasso GMBH )

Ich sehe das ganze inzwischen als eine Art Unterhaltung, denn so kriegt man wenigsten ab und zu ein Mail.

Zahlen werde ich niemals, aber das weiss weder Win-Loads noch Proinkasso.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wann das erste Mail von einem Anwalt auftaucht.

Antworten werde ich auch darauf nicht.

Das beste ist, dass die Postanschrift, die ich bei der Anmeldung angab, inexistent ist.
Vielleicht verschwenden diese Abzocker noch Briefpapier und Briefmarken, bevor die mal checken, dass ich nicht dort wohne. 


Ich bin froh, dass ich in der Lage bin, mich sowieso niemals vor einem deutschen Gericht verantworten zu müssen, denn wer von mir Geld will, muss das schon in meinem Heimatland einklagen und das ist nicht Deutschland.
Auch wenn Winloads seine Firmensitz in der Schweiz hat und vorwiegend Deutsche Kunden abzockt, so werden sie es nicht riskieren in einem andern Land einen Prozess anzustrengen.

Irgendwie sind diese Firmen dann doch zu blöd, denn sonst hätten die doch merken müssen, dass meine E-Mailadresse weder in Deutschland, Schweiz noch in Österreich ist.

Kennt jemand noch andere "Ausländer", die von diesen Betrugsfirmen belästigt wurden?
Hat schon jemand mehr als Mahnungen oder sonstige schriftliche Drohungen erhalten?


----------



## pea2202 (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich reihe mich mal ein in die lange Liste der "Hereingefallenen" - besser gesagt, meine Tochter war es. Vergangenen Samstag ist sie wegen eines kostenlosen Downloads auf dieser Seite gelandet und hat sich auch gleich lieb und brav da angemeldet. Erst später merkte sie, dass da irgendwo was stand von wegen 96 Euro Jahresgebühr.
Ganz aufgeregt kam sie dann zu mir und erzählte, was ihr passiert ist. 
Meine erste Reaktion war, dass wir dem Vertrag widersprechen, weil man in Deutschland immer ein 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht hat - so mein Kenntnisstand zu diesem Zeitpunkt. Gleichzeitig ist aber auch der Satz gefallen, dass wir es notfalls bezahlen, weil das immer noch billiger ist, als einen Anwalt einzuschalten. Jetzt sind wir schlauer. Aber das ist wohl genau das, womit diese Firmen (falls man sie überhaupt so nennen kann) rechnen bzw. darauf hoffen. 
Dann hab ich mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und siehe da, ich bin auf diese Seite gestossen. 
*Super klasse, dass es euch hier gibt! Großes Lob!*
Nun sind wir schon zuversichtlicher und werden die Sache einfach "aussitzen". 

Aber ich muss gestehen, dass mir zwischenzeitlich auch schon mal der Gedanke kam, dass sich noch so viele wie möglich dort anmelden sollten und auf Rechnungen usw. nicht reagieren, um die mal ein bisschen zu ärgern. 

Gruß an alle!
pea2202


----------



## Sonny 38 (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo

Ich auch anfang Januar in die Falle getapt und habe nnatürlich nicht gezahlt, die gründe sind ja hier schon oft beschrieben worden. Mitlerweile bekomme ich E-Mails von Proinkasso, da sie meine Realadresse nicht haben, da steht nur in der Betreffzeile "Bitte um sofortige Bezahlung" oder " Wichtige Nachricht für ... " kein Text kein Anhang nichts weiter. Weos vielleicht jemand was das nun soll das die keinen Text dabei schreiben??


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Sonny 38 schrieb:


> Weos vielleicht jemand was das nun soll das die keinen Text dabei schreiben??


In von Mailrobots geschriebenen  Emails einen Sinn zu interpretieren ist Zeitverschwendung.
Wie man mit Spam umgeht, sollte bekannt sein


----------



## Bergmann (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



pea2202 schrieb:


> Aber ich muss gestehen, dass mir zwischenzeitlich auch schon mal der Gedanke kam, dass sich noch so viele wie möglich dort anmelden sollten und auf Rechnungen usw. nicht reagieren, um die mal ein bisschen zu ärgern.
> 
> Gruß an alle!
> pea2202


 
Wenn wir schon beim gestehen sind, ich gestehe auch diesen Gedanken schon mal gehabt zu haben.:scherzkeks:
Mit freundlichem Glückauf vom Bergmann


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Bergmann schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon beim gestehen sind, ich gestehe auch diesen Gedanken schon mal gehabt zu haben.:scherzkeks:


Nochmal: Ob Mailrobots ein paar hundert oder sogar tausend Anmeldungen mehr abfertigen,
 spielt überhaupt keine  Rolle.
Macht euch doch endlich mal von dem Gedanken frei, dass dort nennenswert Menschen beteiligt  sind.
(außer beim Kontostand prüfen...)


----------



## rooster61 (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Zitat aus Mahndrohmüll Pro..... GmbH

Zitat ein


> Sollten wir in den nächsten Tagen weder eine Zahlung verbuchen können noch eine
> sonstige Rückmeldung auf diese Email erhalten, *werden wir technisch überprüfen
> lassen, ob die uns vorliegenden Personendaten zu der hier verwendeten
> Email-Adresse *passen. Wir werden damit ermitteln, ob unter Umständen
> betrügerisch im falschen Namen bestellt wurde.



Zitat aus.

Dann bin mal gespannt wie das geht.


----------



## Bergmann (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Macht euch doch endlich mal von dem Gedanken frei


 
Gedanken sind Frei!:scherzkeks:

(War nicht wirklich ernst gemeint)

Freundliches Glückauf vom Bergmann


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



rooster61 schrieb:


> Zitat aus Mahndrohmüll Pro..... GmbH
> Dann bin mal gespannt wie das geht.


Gar nicht, soll Unerfahrene und Ängstliche erschrecken.

PS: Selbst wenn sie es könnten, würde es absolut nichts  an der Sinnlosigkeit der Forderung ändern.
Es würde halt per Briefpost kommen, dafür gibt es die grünen Tonnen. ( oder den Kamin)


----------



## rooster61 (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hey webwatcher,

da ich diese Art der Drohung noch nicht gelesen hatte ( ansonsten war immer die IP-Adresse der Angstmacher ), habe ich das gepostet.

Ach so: Laut 1. Mail vom Inkasso habe ich Zeit, bis morgen zu zahlen.

Aber: Die können mich ´mal am Popöchen ......

Junk-Ordner und ( bei uns sind es neuerdings ) blaue Tonne für Papier
haben noch ganz viel Platz.


----------



## Cyrulezzq (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hmm, alles klar!
Könnte es Probleme geben, wenn ich dort downloade?


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Warum? Für Freeware braucht man diesen Laden nicht und  außer Freeware haben die nichts. 

Warum in den Sumpf  gehen anstatt gleich an  die Quelle


----------



## Cyrulezzq (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Naja, ich hatte gleich gedownloadet und dannach... den Mist gelesen...
Passiert etwas, wenn ich bereits etwas gedownloadet habe oder in Zukunft downloade?


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Willst du hier provozieren oder aufs Glatteis führen?  Wir diskutieren hier ausschließlich  Fälle,
 bei denen  User sich in Unkenntnis der ( angeblichen) Kostenpflichtigkeit anmelden. Wenn du dir in 
vollem Bewußtsein der Kostenpflichtigkeit Ärger an die Backe nageln willst, ist das dein Bier
 aber hier nicht das richtige Forum für dich.


----------



## thyrm (19 März 2009)

*Internet-Vertragsfalle (FAQ-gelesen!)*

Ihr seid des Themas sicherlich überdrüssig, aber ich Versuche dennoch mein Glück und fasse mich kurz:

Ich habe die einleitende FAQ gelesen aber dennoch eine Frage.
Die fragliche Internetseite lautet
[noparse]http://www.win-loads.net/anmelden.php?pid=4[/noparse]
Ich habe nun gesehen, dass der Hinweis auf die Kosten doch nicht ganz unoffensichtlich ist. Es wird in den AGB´s und auf der Seite selber (siehe rechts unten)

_"__Win-Loads.net bietet redaktionell aufbereitete Inhalte. Nähere Informationen finden Sie in unserer Servicebeschreibung. Durch das Drücken des Buttons "Anmelden" enstehen Ihnen Kosten iHv. 96 Euro inkl. MwSt. pro Jahr (12 Monate zu je 8 Euro), Vertragslaufzeit: 2 Jahre. Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Spaß mit unser- em Service._
_Win-Loads.net_
_"_

hingewiesen, dass für mich Kosten entstehen. Ich habe der Zahlungsaufforderung nun ersteinmal wiedersprochen und wollte hier noch einmal nachfragen, ob ich damit auf der sicheren Seite bin, oder ob der Hinweis auf der Seite (siehe Zitat) mich besser dazu veranlassen sollte der Zahlungsaufforderung nachzukommen.

Eine kurze Antwort würde mir reichen und wäre sehr freundlich.

Thomas
http://www.win-loads.net/anmelden.php?pid=4


----------



## thyrm (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Das ist wohl falsch rübergekommen. Entschuldige. Ich habe dies keinesfalls im vollen bewusstsein gemacht. Ich habe nun im nachhinein gesehen, dass auf dieser Seite angeführtes Zitat steht. Bevor ich die Mail mit der Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen habe, war mir natürlich nicht bewusst, dass für mich kosten entstehen würden. Ich will weder provozieren, noch jemanden aufs Glatteis führen.
Ich dachte mein Fall sei wie die hier beschriebenen. Mir ist dann im nachhinein aufgefallen, dass neben den AGB auch die Interseite selbst darauf hinweißt, dass kosten entstehen. Ich habe dies zu dem Zeitpunkt, da ich mir das Programm auf der Seite heruntergeladen und die AGB`s akzeptiert habe nicht gesehen.
Ich wollte nun fragen, ob ich daher der Zahlungsaufforderung besser nachkommen sollte, da es die Zahlungsaufforderung ja nicht direkt versteckt ist, sondern die Formulierung "leicht übersehbar" hier besser zutrifft. Also kann ich Probleme bekommen, wenn ich nicht Zahle? Ein einfaches ja oder nein reicht mir. Entschuldigt. Ich weiß ihr seid das Thema leid.


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



thyrm schrieb:


> Mir ist dann im nachhinein aufgefallen, dass neben den AGB auch die Interseite selbst darauf hinweißt, dass kosten entstehen. Ich habe dies zu dem Zeitpunkt, da ich mir das Programm auf der Seite heruntergeladen und die AGB`s akzeptiert habe nicht gesehen.



Dann lies dir das mal durch. Vielleicht geht dir ein Licht auf, warum du das nicht gesehen hast...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Merke:* "Internetseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt"*


----------



## Wembley (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



thyrm schrieb:


> Ich dachte mein Fall sei wie die hier beschriebenen.


Ist er ja auch. Ich sehe keine Unterschiede.


> Mir ist dann im nachhinein aufgefallen, dass neben den AGB auch die Interseite selbst darauf hinweißt, dass kosten entstehen. Ich habe dies zu dem Zeitpunkt, da ich mir das Programm auf der Seite heruntergeladen und die AGB`s akzeptiert habe nicht gesehen.


So wie Hunderttausende andere auch.


> Ich wollte nun fragen, ob ich daher der Zahlungsaufforderung besser nachkommen sollte, da es die Zahlungsaufforderung ja nicht direkt versteckt ist, sondern die Formulierung "leicht übersehbar" hier besser zutrifft. Also kann ich Probleme bekommen, wenn ich nicht Zahle? Ein einfaches ja oder nein reicht mir. Entschuldigt. Ich weiß ihr seid das Thema leid.


Noch einmal: Dein Fall unterscheidet sich nicht von den anderen. Diese Form der Preisangabe (bezogen auf deinen Link) ist alles andere als deutlich.


----------



## thyrm (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Vielen lieben Dank für deine Hilfe und Entschuldigung nochmals für die missverständliche Ausdrucksweise. Damit ist meine Frage beanwortet und das Thema kann geschlossen werden. Diesen Hinweis hatte ich wohl überlesen als ich mir die FAQ´s durchgelesen habe.
Nochmals vielen Dank und einen schönen Abend noch.


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



thyrm schrieb:


> und das Thema kann geschlossen werden.



Schön  wär´s


----------



## Cyrulezzq (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

@ webwatcher  

Ich habe eben schon einmal gedownloaded, bis ich den Brief gesehen habe...
Könnte das zum Verhängnis werden?


----------



## Wembley (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Cyrulezzq schrieb:


> Ich habe eben schon einmal gedownloaded, bis ich den Brief gesehen habe...
> Könnte das zum Verhängnis werden?


Damit bist du beileibe nicht der einzige.

Bedenke folgendes: Es gab Leute, die haben ganze IQ-Tests und Lebenserwartungstests gemacht, weil sie auf solche Seiten mit versteckten Preisangaben reingefallen sind. Hat denen trotzdem nicht geschadet. Zumindest nicht finanziell.

Mach dir also keine unnötigen Sorgen und genieße den Abend.


----------



## balu (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

halloo also gelber brief abwarten heißt es ja. und was is wenn sie die adresse von mir gar nich haben? kann es mir dann egal sein? nur dieser ätzende drohmüll nervt! die schicken ja alles doppelt!


----------



## rooster61 (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



balu schrieb:


> halloo also gelber brief abwarten heißt es ja. und was is wenn sie die adresse von mir gar nich haben? kann es mir dann egal sein? nur dieser ätzende drohmüll nervt! die schicken ja alles doppelt!


Schon mal was von SPAM-Filter gehört?
Beim thunderbird heißt es "Junk-Filter".
Tonne auf - Müll rein -Tonne zu.
Spaßvogel ein:
Die kriegen dich über die IP-Adresse - oder über technische Verfolgung, ob deine E-Mail-Addy zu deinem Namen passt.
Spaßvogel aus
Und das Alles NUR MIT GERICHTSBESCHLUß - und der kostet Geld.
DIE wollen die schnelle Kohle - und kein Geld ausgeben.
Würde mich wundern, wenn ich einen Brief per Deutsche Post kriege - der kostet Papier - Druck - Briefumschlag - Porto.
Hat jemand schon "echte" Post gekriegt?
Von winloads, proinkasso, anwalt?
Was ich gelesen habe - NEIN.
Locker bleiben - und ab in die "heia-kiste".


----------



## Captain Picard (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



rooster61 schrieb:


> Spaßvogel ein:
> Die kriegen dich über die IP-Adresse - oder über technische Verfolgung, ob deine E-Mail-Addy zu deinem Namen passt.
> Spaßvogel aus
> Und das Alles NUR MIT GERICHTSBESCHLUß - und der kostet Geld.


das hat nichts  mit Geld zu tun, davon haben die soviel, dass wir alle nur von träumen können. 
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Ihr Provider darf Privatpersonen oder Unternehmen aber nicht einfach so mitteilen, wer wann mit welcher IP-Adresse gesurft ist. Diese Daten darf er nur dann herausgeben, wenn es einen Gerichtsbeschluss gibt. *Und diesen Beschluss wiederum gibt es erst, wenn eine Staatsanwaltschaft den Richter überzeugt hat,* dass man diese Daten haben muss, *um eine schwere Straftat aufzuklären.*


und den Staatsanwalt meiden die wie der Teufel das Weihwasser


----------



## rooster61 (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

@Captain Picard

wie viele "Fälle" mit echter Briefpost sind bekannt.
1 von 1.000.000?
! Ich tippe es sind weniger ! 
Und "echte - nicht gefakte" "gelbe Briefe" gibt es keine.


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



rooster61 schrieb:


> Und "echte - nicht gefakte" "gelbe Briefe" gibt es keine.


Gibt es, wieviele ist z.Z unklar.  Sehr viele können es noch nicht sein. Mehr als eine  Handvoll 
Berichte hab ich im WWW nicht finden können.  
Katja Günther: Einschüchterung auch mit Mahnbescheiden: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Aber selbst wenn so ein gelber Brief eintrudeln sollte, bestünde   überhaupt kein Anlass zur Panik 
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Danach kommt erst die Stunde der Wahrheit und  darauf lassen die Nutzlosbetreiber  es nicht ankommen
( Es sei denn, jemand wäre in seinen Einlassungen so dämlich, dass ihn die Gänse beißen)


----------



## rooster61 (19 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

@webwatcher (stellvertretennd)

Vielen Dank.

IHR seid KLASSE.


----------



## BlaBla (20 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hey noch ma was ganz doofes wenn ich einen "Richterlichen Mahnbeseid" bekomme kriege ich den dann auch per e-mail?? Denn ihr meint alle es sei wichtig da irgendwo ein Hacken zu machen! Ich habe leider keine Ahnung was ihr damit meint(sry) wäre also super wenn ihr mir das noch ma erklärt und ja ich weiß die Links oben is klar aber bei denen verstehe ich das noch weniger Naja liebe grüße BlaBla


----------



## webwatcher (20 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



BlaBla schrieb:


> Hey noch ma was ganz doofes wenn ich einen "Richterlichen Mahnbeseid" bekomme kriege ich den dann auch per e-mail??



Das Ding heißt gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid komt mit dem Postboten und sieht so  aus:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Dann liest du noch mein Posting direkt vor deinem und dann sollte alles klar sein.
Wenn es dann noch immer nicht klar ist: Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt
Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist verboten.


----------



## BlaBla (20 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Danke aber ich habe ne falsche adresse angegeben bei win-loads. Was jetzt? Und so weit alles klar nur das halt noch nicht. Macht das dann der Typ der da wirklich wohnt für mich oder wie??


----------



## jupp11 (20 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ist das dein Problem? Entweder du magst ihn, dann sag ihm Bescheid oder eben nicht. 
Mußt du mit deinem  Gewissen ausmachen. Wir sind hier keine  Seelsorger :devil2:


----------



## thyrm (20 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich habe auch eine falsche Adresse angegeben. Bekomme ich dann nicht Probleme sollte ein Mahnbescheid eintreffen? Ich muss diesem ja innerhalb von 14 Tagen mittels Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle wiedersprechen. Dies kann ich ja garnicht tun, wenn ich den Mahnbescheid dank meiner Fakeadresse nicht bekomme. Ist das dann nicht mein Problem, weil ich dadurch, dass ich keinen Widerspruch die Zahlung akzeptiere? So hatte ich das in FAQ´s verstanden.


----------



## bernhard (20 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Aufwachen Leute.

Es geht um Verarschung, Angstmachen und Kasperle-Theater.

Im Kasperle-Theater kommt kein echter Mahnbescheid.

Schon mal aus dem Fenster gesehen? Das Helle ist die Sonne. Mit dem Tag kann man mehr machen als Kasperle-Theater spielen.


----------



## thyrm (20 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Da hab ich leider nichts von ich muss so oder so lernen ...Ich bin nun nach Lektüre mehrer Artikel und Foren ja auch beruhigt.
Nur diese [ edit] soll das ja schon gemacht haben. Ich weiß, dass es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass es soweit kommen wird. Ich nehme deinen Rat aber an und wechsel nun auf den Balkon .


----------



## serk0 (20 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo,
ich bin 14 jahre alt und wollte nen film schauen im pc und dann kam diese scheiss Seite wo man sich anmelden müsste für diesen scheiss player!
ich machte das und jetzt habe ich ne rechnung bekommen von 96.00 EURO!

Ich habe dem typ geantwortet und gesagt dass ich nichts davon wusste und mich sofort abmelden will und es nicht zahlen werde!

[.....]

ich weiss jetzt nicht weiter, soll ich es meinem Vater erzählen?

und dann zur Polizei gehen?

ich hab keine ahnug was tun, bin erst 14!

BITTE HELFT MIR:wall::wall:

Danke fèr alle antworten


----------



## Teleton (20 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Keine Panik es ist nicht Schlimmes passiert, Du hast Dir nur eine Art Internetfusspilz gefangen. Unangenehm, juckt etwas, aber harmlos.Polizei brauchst Du nicht.
Als Minderjähriger bist Du besonders geschützt lies hier und folge den Links
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/55652-win-loads-net-41.html#post271592


> ich weiss jetzt nicht weiter, soll ich es meinem Vater erzählen?


Ja natürlich, dafür sind Eltern doch da. Es gibt keinen Grund für Deine Eltern sauer zu sein, nur weil Du in eine Abofalle getappt bist. Zeig ihm die Links und die Videos von Katzenjens.

Und... es ist Freitag Abend, Du solltest irgendwo draussen die Sonne genießen und Deine Zeit damit verbringen das Wochenende zu planen.


----------



## serk0 (20 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

da bin ich ein bisschen erleichtert 

aber wie komm ich aus diesem Problem raus?


----------



## bernhard (20 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wie beim Kasperle-Theater. Man geht nach Hause und lässt den Müll liegen.


----------



## serk0 (20 März 2009)

*?*

soll ich denne nicht mehr zurückschrieben und die einfach ignorieren damit sich die Rechnnung erhöht?


----------



## bernhard (20 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Welche Rechnung? So ein Mahndroh-Gepupse ist Futter für einen gut eingestellten Müllfilter im Mailprogramm.


----------



## Teleton (20 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



serk0 schrieb:


> da bin ich ein bisschen erleichtert
> 
> aber wie komm ich aus diesem Problem raus?


Du musst zunächst erkennen, dass Du in Wirklichkeit kein Problem hast.
Und dann,wie gesagt, geh die Links und Videos mit Deinen Eltern durch.


----------



## serk0 (20 März 2009)

*?*

Ich bin voll unsicher.. wenn ich nicht bezahle bekomm' ich ja ein bruef und wird ja nur noch schlimmer


(leb in der schweiz nur so als info)


----------



## jupp11 (20 März 2009)

*AW: ?*



serk0 schrieb:


> (leb in der schweiz nur so als info)


Schweizer soll ja angeblich etwas langsam im Denken sein, 
aber übertreibst du  es nicht ein bißchen?


----------



## serk0 (20 März 2009)

*?*

nach dem hab ich nicht gefragt sry..

ich will einfach nur wissen wie ich aus diesem Problem rauskomme und was ich zu tun habe .. :-?


----------



## bernhard (20 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Der Brief wird in den Altpapierkontainer passen, also auch kein Problem.


----------



## serk0 (20 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Naja erst mal erzàhl ich es meinem vater wenn er nach Hause kommt

Danach sag ich ihm dass ich es ignorieren werde/soll und dass es nicht schlimm ist (dass sie mir angst machen wollen)

und lese des zeug mit ihm durch

und danach ist die sache geklärt?


so richtig?


----------



## Antiscammer (20 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Du kannst Dir die Antwort selbst geben.


----------



## BlaBla (21 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

OK mir ist jetzt eigentlich alles klar nur bei ner kleinen sache (weiß net ob ich sie überlesen habe oder nicht) was passiert wenn man die Gerichts Mahnung NICHT angekreutzt und auch nicht wieder zurückschickt?? Lg BlaBla


----------



## rooster61 (21 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



BlaBla schrieb:


> OK mir ist jetzt eigentlich alles klar nur bei ner kleinen sache (weiß net ob ich sie überlesen habe oder nicht) was passiert wenn man die Gerichts Mahnung NICHT angekreutzt und auch nicht wieder zurückschickt?? Lg BlaBla




Lieber BlaBlaBla,

wer nicht lesen kann oder will, hat einfach die A-Karte.

Liebe Mod´s:

Ich entschuldige mich bei euch in ALLER Form und auch bei den interessierten Foren-Mitlesern für meinen Kraft(?)-Ausdruck.


----------



## Frost-187- (21 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Lang nich mehr dran gedacht, heute hab ich den 2. richtigen Brief bekommen.
Von der Proinkasso,

jetz soll ich auf einmal 172,21 zahlen...wasn hier los?
Die Inkassofirma kann mir doch nix...machen schön druck im letztem 
Abschnitt...


----------



## bernhard (21 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Der Name bürgt für vollendeten Schwachsinn auf geduldigem Papier.

Draußen scheint die Sonne. Bildschirm aus und raus.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Frost-187- schrieb:


> ...machen schön druck im letztem
> Abschnitt...


Wer viel Kappes konsumiert, hat eben viel Druck im Bauch und  der entlädt sich 
bekanntlich in stinkenden Fü...


----------



## Frost-187- (21 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Langsam nervt es aber.
Ich meine das sind doch auch kosten für die wenn sie mir ständig Briefe schicken...
Ich werde nich zahlen, das einzige dem richterlichem Mahnbescheid wiedersprechen,...und das kann noch dauern bis der kommt oder...


----------



## bernhard (21 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Briefe sind Wertpost.


----------



## wahlhesse (21 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Briefe = Wertpost
Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt per Posteinschreiben. Und zwar vom Mahngericht und nicht vom Anbieter der Nutzlosdienstleistungen.

Ist also ein Unterschied


----------



## Frost-187- (21 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hat einer von euch eigentlich schon aufgegeben und gezahlt?
Oder würde schon mehr genervt als ich mit 2 Briefen?
Schreibt mal,...würde mich interessieren


----------



## webwatcher (21 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Natürlich geben User auf, so ca 10-30% aus Angst oder Unwissenheit. Sonst
 würde sich das Drohkasperleltheater ja nicht rentieren.

Ob du, zu denen gehören willst, die die Nerven verlieren, mußt du schon selber wissen. 
Eine  echten Grund zu zahlen  gibt es nicht.


----------



## bernhard (21 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/57340-mahnbescheidswahn.html ausgelagert.


----------



## Sonny 38 (23 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hi
Naja ich hatte auch erst etwas Angst bekommen als die Rechnung kam.
Habe die Mahnung abgewartet und als die kam und ich die ganzen Drohungen gelesen habe habe ich mir gleich gedach das so keine normale Firma reagiert. Dann habe ich im Netz die Vidoes vom Katzenjens gefunden und bin auf diese Seite hier gestossen, da war mir klar das ich nicht Zahle und mir auch nichts weiter passiert. Ich hoffe das viele auch nicht Zahlen so das diesen Nutzlosanbierten irgendwann die Grundlage genommen wird.


----------



## serk0 (23 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

guggt mal was jetzt gekommen ist 




> Sehr geehrter Herr [ edit] ,
> 
> Sie haben bei der Anmeldung auf Win-Loads.net einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag zur Nutzung unseres Dienstes abgeschlossen.
> 
> ...


 


Was nun?

was soll ich machen wenn die mir jetzt eine Mahnung schicken?

HELP


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



serk0 schrieb:


> was soll ich machen wenn die mir jetzt eine Mahnung schicken?


Die Frage  meinst du doch nicht ernst. Hast du überhaupt nichts verstanden? 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ich-jetzt-tun-bitte-helft-mir.html#post262396


----------



## wwe38 (23 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hi hab ne frage ich weiß es wurde wahrscheinlich schon beantwortet aber bitte hört zu :
hab mich heute auf der win-loads seite versehentlich angemeldet 
hab danach allerdings gemerkt dass es anscheinend was kostet aber ja ein fake ist oder nicht ?
die haben mir bisher nix geschickt noch nicht mal was zum bestätigen 
ich hab auch ne falsche adresse und nen falschen namen eingeben allerdings richtige e-mail adresse 
die sagen man hat bis 24 uhr ein widerrufsrecht aber mit der anmeldung verzichtet man auf ein widerrufsrecht schreiben die auf der seite was denn nun???
außerdem haben die mir noch nix geschickt was ich widerrufen könnte.
einfach nix schreiben oder?
nicht mal nen widerruf 
außerdem bin ich noch minderjährig

danke im vorraus auf die antwort:-D


----------



## Antiscammer (23 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich ganz offensichtlich nicht von den vielen anderen Fällen, die allein in diesem Thread schon auf vielen Seiten behandelt wurden.
Alles, was man wissen muss, findet sich in den oben auf dieser Seite blau verlinkten Grundsatzartikeln.

Nur soviel:
Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Selbst, wenn man unterstellen würde, dass bei der Abo-Falle ein Vertrag zustandegekommen wäre, so wäre dieser bei Minderjährigen "schwebend unwirksam" und könnte von den Erziehungsberechtigten bei Kenntnisnahme für nichtig erklärt werden. Die von den Abzockern hier gern gebrachte Ausrede mit dem "Taschengeldparagraph" zieht hier nicht, damit kommen die vor Gericht nicht durch (und die wissen das auch genau).

Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich auch nicht strafbar, weil er wegen der verschleierten Preisangabe nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.

Bei Minderjährigen raten wir generell dazu, die Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Seiten zu zeigen. Es ist keine Schande, auf solche Abzocker hereinzufallen. Das ist sogar einem hanseatischen Bürgermeister schon passiert. Der hat im übrigen auch nicht gezahlt. 

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern, deren Inkassobüros oder Anwälten:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.



Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht reagiert?

Im Schuppen von Bauer Tsi-Mu Err in der chinesischen Provinz Kanton wird ein Reissack umfallen.

Man wird weitere schwachsinnige Drohschreiben erhalten, meistens so zwischen 5 und 10 insgesamt, selten mehr, verteilt auf eine Zeit bis zu einem Jahr, selten länger.
Etwa nach diesem Schema: :scherzkeks:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Wenn diese Informationen immer noch nicht reichen sollten: bitte zur Verbraucherberatung oder zu einem Anwalt.


----------



## Gorni20 (24 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

heute kam diese email. und habe nun auch auf derseite gesehen das sie wohl irhe anmeldung geändert haben weil wenn man nun auf anmelden klickt stehen rechst die kosten.

_[Sattsam bekannter Mahndrohmüll mit vielen persönlichen Daten ohne Informationswert für das Forum entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Gorni20 schrieb:


> heute kam diese email. und habe nun auch auf derseite gesehen das sie wohl irhe anmeldung geändert haben weil wenn man nun auf anmelden klickt stehen rechst die kosten.


Altbekannte Roßtäuschertricks: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Ansonsten der übliche schwachsinnige Drohmüll


----------



## bernhard (24 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Roßtäuschertricks gibt es auf Seiten, die auch sonst nicht vertrauenswürdig sind.

Vertrauenswürdig sind nur die Originalseiten der Hersteller oder von Stellen, die sich in der Öffentlichkeit Vertrauen erarbeitet haben.

Es ist absolut beunruhigend, mit welcher Fahrlässigkeit Links aus Bezahlwerbung in Suchmaschinen geklickt werden.

Bei Klicks auf solche Links ist die Belästigung mit schwachsinnigen Mahnbedrohungen noch das kleinste der möglichem Übel.


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



bernhard schrieb:


> Es ist absolut beunruhigend, mit welcher Fahrlässigkeit Links aus Bezahlwerbung in Suchmaschinen geklickt werden.


Wobei Google mit einem Marktanteil im Suchmaschinenbereich von über 90%  ein gerüttelt Maß an 
fehlender Veranwortung zeigt, um es ganz vorsichtig auszudrücken: 
Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## schifty (24 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hi   Ich habe letztens auf Win-load SP3 runtergeladen, weil ich mein Sys neu aufsetzen musste. Habe mich da mit falschem Namen und so angemeldet und aber mit richtiger Emailaddy (http://forum.computerbetrug.de/images/smilies/wall.gif ich doofmann ) . dachte die seite wäre umsonst, das mit den kosten habe ich überhaupt nicht gesehen, normalerweise lade ich auch über chip.de aber wollte mal wieder alles schnell haben -.- .....ersten besten link angeklickt und los gings ^^   so..nun bin ich seit über 2 wochen mal wieder am PC, den hatte viel zu tun inner zwischenzeit und gucke emails nach.....siehe da....da ist ne Rechnung von den und bissle weiter drunter ne Mahnung o0 ....dachte erst ich seh nicht richtig........drohen da mit IP Verfolgung, Strafverfolgung sollte falsche Angaben gemacht worden sein und und und ....... ^^ dachte ich bin in nem schlechten Film .   Naja....habe mich halt bissle durch die beiträge hier gewältzt , und merke das ich net der einzigste bin ^^ .    so nun meine Frage, weil ich da net so ganz durchblicke ^^ .......soll ich da jetzt noch antworten, oder das einfach in meinem Spamordner packen ? .... Also gewillt das Geld zu bezahlen bin ich nicht ^^ .......den als ich mich anmeldet stand da für mich nicht ersichtlich, das es Geld kostet


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



schifty schrieb:


> .......den als ich mich anmeldet stand da für mich nicht ersichtlich, das es Geld kostet



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## panda_10065 (24 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe vorletzteWoche eine e-mail von win-loads.net bekommen. Nun hatte ich total Angst, dass Geld zu bezahlen. Deshalb habe ich ihnen eine e-mail gesendet und geschrieben, dass ich minderjährig wäre. Meinen Eltern habe ich nichts erzählt, da ich dachte, kann ja nix passieren, ich bin erst 14 und muss also nicht bezahlen. Ein paar Tage später habe ich dann eine Antwort bekommen und es wurde ein Nachweis gefordert. Ich habe dann eine Kopie meines Reisepasses eingescanned und dies als Anhang an win-loads.net gesendet. Nun habe ich aber weiter recherchiert und rausgefunden dass mir sowieso nichts hätte passieren können, da ich zwar den richtigen Namen aber nicht die richtige Adresse angegeben habe. Nun steht aber in dem Reisepass mien Wohnort, aber nicht die richtige Adresse. Doch das macht die Ausfindung meiner Adresse ja viel leichter. Ich weiß echt nicht was ich jetzt machen sollen und bitte um schnelle Hilfe!!!

MFG
panda_10065


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



panda_10065 schrieb:


> Ich habe dann eine Kopie meines Reisepasses eingescanned und dies als Anhang an win-loads.net gesendet.


So ein Unfug. 

Dann tu doch, was Natur und Gesetz dafür vorgesehen haben: *Frage Deine Eltern.*

Wenn die es auch nicht sofort sicher wissen, sollen die mal hierher kommen und lesen, was ganz oben auf der Seite steht. Dann werden sie Dich richtig vertreten.

Und so soll es ja auch sein.


----------



## panda_10065 (24 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ich weiß nicht, aber ich vertehe dich nicht ganz.

Also, ich sollte auf jedem Fall mit meinen Eltern reden, was ich aber auch vor hatte. Bei dem Rest bin ich jetzt nicht ganz mitgekommen.


----------



## Teleton (24 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> ich weiß nicht, aber ich vertehe dich nicht ganz.


Schau mal hier rein und folge jeweils den Links:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/55652-win-loads-net-53.html#post273926


----------



## panda_10065 (24 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Danke für die Hilfe!

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, muss ich auf Grund meiner Minderjährigkeit also auf keinen Fall bezahlen, oder?

Ich werdesobald es geht mit meinen Eltern sprechen!

Schönen Abend noch
Jan


----------



## quentin 456 (25 März 2009)

*win.loads.net*

Guten Tag,
ich habe mich vor gut 2,5 monaten bei win.loads.net angemeldet um ein programm runterzuladen. ich hab nihct meine richtigen daten angegeben, weil ich NICHT wusste dass ich da auch nur einen cent zahlen muss.so und jetzt bekomme ich seit ein paar wochen E-mails von der proinkasse gmbh. die mich zu einer zahlung von 172€ überzeugen wollen. ich wusste aber nichts von irgendeiner zahlung. also gehe ich auf die seite von winloads und sehe, dass rechts, am rand, nicht im formular oder so, steht dass man 100€ zahlen muss wenn man sich anmeldet. ich habe weder winloads je wieder benutzt, noch wusste ich was davon dass ich was zahlen muss. was soll ich tun?
hier ist ein auszug aus der E-mail:


> [FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]sind Sie sich über die Konsequenzen  Ihres Zahlungsverzuges im klaren?[/FONT]
> [FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Wie wir Ihnen bereits per E-Mail  mitgeteilt haben, wurden wir mit dem Einzug der offenen Forderung (Forderung der  media intense GmbH-www.win-loads.net Zugang zu Win-Loads.net (12  Monate))beauftragt. [/FONT]
> Folgende Daten sind über Sie gespeichert:
> *IP Nummer 78.42.190.150
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (25 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich ganz offensichtlich nicht von den vielen anderen Fällen, die allein in diesem Thread schon auf vielen Seiten behandelt wurden.
Alles, was man wissen muss, findet sich in den oben auf dieser Seite blau verlinkten Grundsatzartikeln.

Nur soviel:
Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.


Plötzlich war der Kostenhinweis zu sehen, aber man könnte schwören, dass bei der "Anmeldung" nichts von Kosten zu lesen war. 
Wie kommt das, und wie ist das rechtlich zu bewerten?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern, deren Inkassobüros oder Anwälten:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr
> 
> dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter
> ...




Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht reagiert?

Im Schuppen von Bauer Tsi-Mu Err in der chinesischen Provinz Kanton wird ein Reissack umfallen.

Man wird weitere schwachsinnige Drohschreiben erhalten, meistens so zwischen 5 und 10 insgesamt, selten mehr, verteilt auf eine Zeit bis zu einem Jahr, selten länger.
Etwa nach diesem Schema: :scherzkeks:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Alles weitere wissenswerte in den blauen Links oben auf dieser Seite.


----------



## rooster61 (25 März 2009)

*AW: win.loads.net*



quentin 456 schrieb:


> was soll ich tun?
> hier ist ein auszug aus der E-mail:



SPAM-Filter ein - Müll rein.

Die gleiche Mail hatte ich heute auch.

Halt andere IP-Adresse.

Und Briefe per Postbote gehören zum Altpapier. :roll:


----------



## teider (26 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Natürlich geben User auf, so ca 10-30% aus Angst oder Unwissenheit...


 
...halbwegs genaue Zahlen kann es kaum geben. Nur mal so aus Neugier: auch wenn es sicher unterschiedlich "erfolgreiche" Bauernfänger-Seiten gibt, läßt sich eigentlich abschätzen, was da so unter'm Strich bei 10-30% "weichgekochter" User in den Taschen der Betreiber landen dürfte? Als Beispiel einfach nur mal "win-loads.net" genommen? Meine Vermutung, daß man da von fünf- bis sechsstelligen Beträgen ausgehen kann, dürfte evtl. zu "kleinkariert" sein - zumindest was fünfstellige Beträge angeht, oder?


----------



## webwatcher (26 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Grobe Schätzungen kann man an Hand der Aufrufe der Threads   und der 
Rechnungsnummern  vornehmen, da diese fortlaufend nummeriert werden müssen.

Danach ist opendownload der gekrönte "Champion" aller Nutzlosseiten.
 Der Thread wurde bisher bereits über 660000 Mal aufgerufen, mit einer Frequenz
 von 5000-10000 Aufrufen pro Tag!   Die Rechnungsnummern sind sechsstellig.  

Win-loads ist dagegen ein Zwerg. Die entsprechenden Werte liegen etwa um 
den Faktor 10 darunter.

Aus diesen Werten kann sich jeder selber errechnen, was bei 10-30% in die Taschen
 der Nutzlosbetreiber fließt.


----------



## teider (26 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

...und noch 'ne Frage:

Einer Mitteilung des VZBV vom 11. März d.J. ist zu entnehmen, daß die Media Intense GmbH für das Portal win-loads.net wegen unangemessener Benachteiligung der Verbraucher durch AGB sowie fehlender Endpreisangabe abgemahnt wurde. Weiter heißt es, daß eine Unterlassungserklärung angekündigt sei.

Das bedeutet sicher nicht, daß die beanstandete Seite nun entfernt wird, vielmehr dürfte da mit einer Modifizierung zu rechnen sein. Aber wären dann nicht alle bislang "abgeschlossenen Verträge", die ja somit mittels einer offensichtlich nicht gesetzeskonformen Offerte "entstanden" sind, hinfällig? Wäre damit nicht die Blase um win-loads.net schlicht geplatzt? Die evtl. zu erwartenden Hinweise auf die salvatorische Klausel hätten in dem Fall sicher nur erheiternden Charakter.


----------



## jupp11 (26 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



teider schrieb:


> Wäre damit nicht die Blase um win-loads.net schlicht geplatzt?


Nö. Das interessiert die nicht die Bohne, da ohnehin ohne rechtliche Grundlage Rechnungen gestellt werden. 
Nochmal, das Prinzip *aller *Nutzlosseiten seit weit über drei Jahren ist 
Verunsicherung und Angst. Wer zahlt tut es mehr oder weniger  "freiwillig".


----------



## teider (26 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> ...ist opendownload der gekrönte "Champion" aller Nutzlosseiten.
> Der Thread wurde bisher bereits über 660000 Mal aufgerufen, mit einer Frequenz
> von 5000-10000 Aufrufen pro Tag! Die Rechnungsnummern sind sechsstellig...


 
...da kommt die berühmte Oma nicht mit, auch wenn sie noch so lange strickt! Solche Dimensionen hätte ich nicht erwartet! 

Da sind die (sagen wir mal 2300 Kröten für hundert) Mahnbescheide, welche Katja G Punkt für den Laden unter's Volk gebracht hat, ja nicht einmal eine Art Investition, sondern nur 'ne müde Postwurfsendung...


----------



## webwatcher (26 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



teider schrieb:


> Da sind die (sagen wir mal 2300 Kröten für hundert) Mahnbescheide, welche Katja G Punkt für den Laden unter's Volk gebracht hat, ja nicht einmal eine Art Investition, sondern nur 'ne müde Postwurfsendung...


Was bis heute nicht belegt ist, wieviele es wirklich sind. Die Verbraucherzentralen 
 halten sich seit der großen Mahnbescheidstsunamiwarnung  völlig bedeckt und im WWW
 hab ich bis heute nur  4 halbwegs glaubwürdige Meldungen gefunden, bei denen aber jede 
weitere Bestätigung fehlt. In unserem  Forum, das sicherlich zum größtem   Verbraucherschutzforum
 auf diesem Gebiet zählt,  (Die Gesamteinschaltquoten liegen im mehreren Millionen Bereich) 
nicht eine einzige Meldung...
Meine persönliche Meinung bis heute: * "Viel Lärm um nichts" *


----------



## Pommes9991 (27 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Und das lustigste ist ja wenn man alle Daten angegeben hat,daß da steht,daß man auf sein Widerrufsrecht verzichtet,damit man ja keine Chance hat,diesem [...] zu widerrufen,obwohl in den Verbraucherinformationen auf dieser Webseite ja ein 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht eingeräumt ist.

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## aristotele (29 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

*Ich bekam heute folgende Mail, nachdem ich wie empfohlen auf keine Mahnung von Media Intense und anschliessend von der Pro Inkasso reagiert habe. Nun werde ich aber langsam doch nervös. Wer weiss Rat??
*


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]Pro[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]inkasso ® GmbH[/FONT]*
> [FONT=&quot]Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, [/FONT]
> ...


----------



## Wembley (29 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Es gibt keinen Grund nervös zu werden. Du wirst wohl hoffentlich nicht erwartet haben, dass die "Bitte, bitte, bitte, ....... zahl halt, weil wir so lieb sind" schreiben. Solche wirkungslose Inkassobriefe gehören zu diesem "Geschäftsmodell" und diese Firma hat schon einen bestimmten Ruf, vor allem was die Zusammenarbeit mit Firmen, deren Ruf auch nicht der beste ist, betrifft.

Einschüchterung heißt die Devise. Manche lassen sich leider einschüchtern, obwohl das nicht sein müsste. Diese Firmen stehen nicht über dem Gesetz und eben die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen sprechen sehr für den Verbraucher.

Nichts Neues unter der Sonne. Seit mehr als drei Jahren.


----------



## rooster61 (29 März 2009)

*Liebesbriefe von Proinkasso*



aristotele schrieb:


> *Ich bekam heute folgende Mail, nachdem ich wie empfohlen auf keine Mahnung von Media Intense und anschliessend von der Pro Inkasso reagiert habe. Nun werde ich aber langsam doch nervös. Wer weiss Rat??*


*


@aristotele,

den "Umkehrschwung" oder "Liebesbrief" von Proinkasso habe ich heute

SONNTAG (!) auch erhalten.

Welches integre Unternehmen arbeitet an einem Sonntag?

Na ja, auch bei den "Liebesbriefen":

MEINE Knete bleibt auf meinem Konto.

Gute Nacht.*


----------



## dvill (30 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Die Massen-Mahnbedrohung für die Kostenfallen-Abzieherei erledigen Mailroboter. Die wissen nicht, wann Sonntag ist.


----------



## teider (30 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



aristotele schrieb:


> Nun werde ich aber langsam doch nervös. Wer weiss Rat??


 
...genau das wird auch mit dem Wisch beabsichtigt. Rat? Gibt der Thread nicht genug her?


----------



## Brocken (30 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo,

leider ist es mir auch so ergangen, habe gestern trotz einiger Briefwechsel, allerdings sind meine E-mails da wohl nie angekommen ( Kamen mit Mailer Daemon zurück )die 1. Mahnung bekommen.
Vertraue Euch mal und werde natürlich nicht bezahlen.
Die erste E-Mail an die Leute habe ich 5 min nach Anmeldung hingeschickt um zu Wiederrufen weil mirda erst mein Fehler klargeworden ist nachdem die Anmeldedaten kamen. Diese Mail kam nach genau 6 Tagen mit dem Mailer Deamon zurück. Dann habe ich ein Einschreiben hingeschickt, das hätte ich mir wohl Sparen sollen. Ich habe mich bis heute niemals bei den mit den Daten eingeloggt, von daher weiß ich eh nicht was die wollen.

Na ja hoffe auf Glück für uns alle.

MfG Stefan


----------



## bernhard (30 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich rate mal, was die wollen: Geld aus den Taschen anderer für nix.


----------



## teider (30 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



bernhard schrieb:


> Ich rate mal, was die wollen: Geld aus den Taschen anderer für nix.


 
...da könnte evtl. 'was dran sein...


----------



## soundso (30 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Genau das gleiche Schreiben habe ich gestern auch per Mail bekommen.
Das is doch wirklich lächerlich. Bei den letzten Mails haben sie sich wenigstens noch die Mühe gemacht, den Namen hinzuschreiben, wenn sie auch nicht unterscheiden ob Frau oder Mann und gestern schreiben sie dann nur noch "sehr geehrte Damen und Herren"*lol* Das ist einfach nicht ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## aristotele (30 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Tja, aber trotzdem, das mulmige Gefühl bleibt. OK, das die nicht mit Samthandschuhen arbeiten ist klar. Nur das dumme Gefühl, das man so ziemlich hilf- und machtlos gegen solche [........] ist, zieht einen Menschen dann doch ganz schön runter...


----------



## dvill (30 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

law blog Archiv  Nichtstun


> Post vom Abofalleninkasso - hier war Nichtstun mal richtig.


Genial.

Acht Worte und alles gesagt. In jedem Fall. Unter Beachtung aller Sonderfälle. Kein Verunsicherungsgerede notwendig.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



aristotele schrieb:


> Nur das dumme Gefühl, das man so ziemlich hilf- und machtlos gegen solche [........] ist, zieht einen Menschen dann doch ganz schön runter...


Wenn dich auf der Straße ein räudiger, häßlicher Köter ankläfft, zieht dich das runter? 
Genauso  ist das hier auch. Ignorieren und weitergehen..


----------



## dvill (30 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Eventuell noch der einziehenden Bank, die dem räudigen, hässlichen Köter täglich einen vollen Fressnapf hinstellt, für das Poesiealbum den Mahndroh-Müll weiterleiten.


----------



## aristotele (30 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Es ist nur ein Bruchteil von dem was uns alle im Moment nach unten zieht....


----------



## Sonne59 (31 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo, ich brauche dringend Hilfe!
Ich bin am 01.03.09 auf opendownload reingefallen, habe nirgends gesehen auf der Seite, dass es was kostet, und in der anschließenden Aktivierungsmail stand auch nichts. Erst hinterher erhielt ich eine Rechnung und wusste nicht für was. Das Widerrufsrecht schickte ich umgehend per Einschreiben an die Firma nach Mannheim. Ich habe nach den Anweisungen dann die weitere Mahnung ignoriert. Ich habe im Widerrufsschreiben an opendownload mitunter auch geschrieben, dass schon viele Leute drauf reingefallen seien, das könne man im Internet nachlesen. 
Aber heute ist folgendes passiert: Ich erhielt ein Schreiben  von einer ganz anderen Firma mit Sitz in der Schweiz, mediaintense, aus Hanau, mit "Letzer Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro", mit Kontopfändungsdrohungen und vieles mehr, auch 96 Euro plus 7,50 Mahnspesen. Diese Leute beziehen sich auf die Seite  win-loads.net, wo ich angeblich was downgeloaded hätte und sie hätten mit eine Rechnung  am 17.02.09 und daraufhin eine Mahnung an meine Email-Adresse geschickt. Ich weiß aber  überhaupt nicht was ich beansprucht haben sollte, kann mich an nichts erinnern,  und habe keinerlei Mail , Rechnung usw. von denen erhalten. Noch kann ich mich erinnern, irgendwo, wo ich einen Download gemacht habe, dass es was kostet. Ich bin jetzt schon drauf und dran, das Geld zu zahlen, wenn solche Drohungen kommen. Was soll ich denn jetzt machen? Auf zwei solche Firmen reingefallen, und letztere kommt aus heiterem Himmel. Ich bin aus allen Wolken gefallen. Wenn ich von denen eine Rechnung per Mail erhalten hätte, hätte ich doch da auch ein Widerrufsschreiben abgeschickt. 
Was kann ich jetzt tun? Dann ausgerechnet auch noch zweimal reingefallen? 

Danke


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Lies dieses Posting.
 Es ist völlig egal, um welchen Nutzlosbetreiber es sich handelt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-123.html#post267659


----------



## LindaM (31 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

@ Sonne59: Keine Sorge, die haben keine Rechte um dein Konto zu pfänden, schau dir mal den Youtubelink an, ganz am Anfang des Threads.
Das sind alles leere Drohungen

@all : Ich hab heute den hübschen Musterbrief bekommen, dass ich ja mein Wiederrufungsrecht aussgeschlossen habe und etc. :-D ich kann nur noch über die lachen. Aber gut, ich war auf der Seite der Verbraucherschutzzentrale von meiner Gegend, und siehe da, vor opendownload wird gewarnt, wegen einer besonders "perfiden Masche" genau so stand das da  
Meine Ängste sind vollständig weg, weil die Sache mit dem Häckchen und dem Widerrufungsrecht bereits mehrfach bei der "Firma" abgemahnt wurde, tja pech für die...
Außerdem hat das Landesgericht in München bereits 2007 entschieden, dass Preise, welche nur in den AGBs erscheinen, zu überraschend kommen und deswegen nicht ausreichen, es ist kein anständiger Vetrag...

*Also wer wirklich noch Angst haben sollte, meldet euch bei der Vebraucherschutzzentrale, die geben auch Rechtsberatung.*

Und was das Thema falscher Name angeht, bei Youtube erklärt euch der "Katzenjens" sehr gut, warum die euch niemals finden werden also coool bleiben


----------



## Sonne59 (31 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo, lest mal auf der Seite, da haben manche schon zahlen müssen:
[noparse]Internetabzocke: win-loads.net - Sat.1 Forum[/noparse]

Das schlimme ist, dass ich in keinster Weise von denen eine Rechnung erhalten habe noch Mahnung, und wenn, dann wüsste ich es, so dass ich widerrufen hätte. Somit kann ich jetzt im Nachhinein nicht mal mehr widerrufen. Und was ist wenn ich tatsächlich auf der Seite war und was downgeloaded habe? 
Zudem kommt, ich beziehe Hartz IV und kann  mir weder einen Anwalt nehmen noch bei der Verbraucherzentrale anrufen (das kostet auch gleich fast 30 Euro), die hab ich nicht. Gibt es eine Verbraucherzentrale, die nichts kostet?


----------



## Sonne59 (31 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

opendownload ist klar für mich, da habe ich bis jetzt mich an die ratschläge im Internet und diesem Forum gehalten. Aber es geht ja hier um eine zweite Firma, win-loads.net, ich habe nicht einmal eine einzige Mail von denen,  nichts, nur die Mahnung, die heute kam. Ich weiss nicht einmal, ob ich tatsächlich auf deren Seite war und einen Download gemacht habe. Ich habe nichts Schriftliches in der Hand, um in dieser Sache Klarheit zu kriegen, was mir da passiert ist. Und dann wenn, dann ist es mir auch noch zweimal passsiert, das gibts doch nicht!


----------



## LindaM (31 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

@ Sonne59 Die Verbraucherschutzzentrale kostet 2,50 Euro, für Sozialhilfeempfänger und Schüler/Studenten, demnach, geht das schon, aber ehrlich, schau dir mal den "Katzenjens" an, auf Youtube, der bringts auf den Punkt, DIE KÖNNEN DIR NIX ANHABEN :-D
Das sind leere Drohungen, egal, ob du eine Rechnung bekommen hast oder nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Sonne59 schrieb:


> Hallo, lest mal auf der Seite, da haben manche schon zahlen müssen:?


Niemand muß zahlen.  Wer es tut, tut das aus Angst oder Unwissenheit.

PS: Links auf das SAT1 Forum sind wenig hilfreich, da es sich um ein völlig unkontrolliertes
 und  unmoderiertes Forum handelt.



Sonne59 schrieb:


> . Aber es geht ja hier um eine zweite Firma, win-loads.net,


Wird hier im Forum auch durch die  Mangel gedreht, bitte hier weiterposten 

andere Namen , identisches Prinzip


----------



## LindaM (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Außerdem bei dem Sat 1 Forum, steht doch ebenfalls gleich ganz oben,



> "Wir werden jetzt jeden Tag mit übelsten Mails und Drohungen aufgefordert zu zahlen.
> Wir lachen uns kaputt und freuen uns auf einen Mahnbescheid, den wir dann an die Verbraucherzentrale weitergeben oder Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten.
> Wenn alle das tun würde, wäre schnell Schluss mit der Abzocke.
> Also keine Panik! Auf gar keinen Fall zahlen!"



:wall:


----------



## Sonne59 (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Danke, wusste ich nicht, dass die Verbraucherzentrale nur 2,50 für unsereins kostet. 
Soll ich an winload net einen Brief schicken, den z.B.:

(habe einen Musterbrief genommen und noch was hineingefügt. An oppendownload, auf die ich ja auch reingefallen bin,  habe ich auch so einen geschrieben, das war wenigstens noch innerhalb der 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht. Aber hier sieht die Sache anders aus, ich kriege eine Mahnung, ohne vorher eine Rechnung erhalten zu haben und daher ohne gewusst zu haben, dass ich ein Widerrufsrecht habe, sonst hätte ich denen schon längst den Widerruf geschrieben)



> *Ihre unberechtigte Forderung vom 27.03.2009*
> *Rechnungsnummer*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Sonne59 schrieb:


> Soll ich an winload net einen Brief schicken, den z.B.:


Überleg dir  das gut, ob es sinnvoll ist mit merkbefreiten  Nutzlosanbietern Brieffreundschaften zu schließen

Lies dir das erstmal *gründlichst* durch: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Sonne59 (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Zumindest einen einzigen Brief schreiben, weiter keinen mehr.

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn die das an ein Inkassobüro übergeben haben?


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Kriegst du  weiter Drohmüll. Ablage rund ist dafür der passende Ort


----------



## bernhard (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wenn sich ein Inkassobüro übergibt, kotzen die wie andere Menschen auch.


----------



## LindaM (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

@ Sonne59 Ich weißm es fällt dir schwer nichts zu machen, aber bitte TU ES, nämlich nix. Die werden auf deinen Brief nur irgendeinen Vordruck zurücksenden, an ein Inkassobüro wird das niemals gehen, ebensowenig, wie vor Gericht. 

YouTube - Akte 09 - Über Opendownload, Online Content

Okay, das ist opendownload, aber glaub mir, darin wird erklärt, dass die alle zusammenhängen, schaus dir an...


----------



## teider (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



LindaM schrieb:


> ...an ein Inkassobüro wird das niemals gehen...


 
Das stimmt so nicht! Aber selbst wenn die Forderung an ein Inkasso-Unternehmen "abgetreten" wird, geht doch die Welt nicht unter!

Das Inkassobüro, welches für diese Bauernfänger den Erfüllungsgehilfen gibt, ist ein "gut bekanntes" - die dort tätigen Figuren wissen schon, wie weit sie gehen können (und hängen sich nur mit Drohgebärden aus dem Fenster). Deren "Tätigkeit" wurde hier mal sehr treffend mit "Rumgepupse" o.ä. charakterisiert.

Ein seriöses Inkassobüro würde kaum für diese windigen Anbieter tätig werden - seriöse Anwälte übrigens auch nicht.

Also, wie schon unzählige Mal geraten: einfach den Ball flach halten, sich nicht so sehr mit der heißen Luft befassen, die da abgegeben wird und lieber bei dem Wetter spazierengehen oder etwas in der Art.


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



teider schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn die Forderung an ein Inkasso-Unternehmen "abgetreten" wird, geht doch die Welt nicht unter!


Die dreht sich nicht mal eine Winzigkeit schneller. Drohmüllschreiben von Inkassobüros und auch
 Anwälten sind  nichts weiter als zusätzliche Requisiten  auf der Drohkasperletheaterbühne,
 die  nur einen einzigen Zweck haben unerfahrene  Verbraucher einzuschüchtern. 

Sie besitzen keinerlei Sonderrechte allen Verdummungsstories  zum Trotz.


----------



## Sonne59 (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Was ganz komisch ist, ist folgendes: Ich erinnere mich, dass ich mich nur bei opendownload mit meinem abgekürzten Vornamen angemeldet habe, sonst  nirgendwo sonst. Sonst schreibe ich den Vornamen immer aus bzw. habe ihn stets  ausgeschrieben.  Dennoch hat winloads das Schreiben, das ich heute erhielt, an meinen gekürzten Vornamen addressiert. Haben die beiden Firmen evtl. was miteinander zu tun? Die Frage stelle ich mir gerade.


----------



## jupp11 (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Sonne59 schrieb:


> Haben die beiden Firmen evtl. was miteinander zu tun? Die Frage stelle ich mir gerade.


Die meisten Mitglieder der Nutzlosbranche sind miteinander "vernetzt"  und  betreiben regen "Gedankenaustausch" .
Alle in einen Sack stecken  und draufschlagen, es  trifft immer die  richtigen...


----------



## teider (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Alle in einen Sack stecken und draufschlagen, es trifft immer die richtigen...


 
...oder sich des "Schwedentrunks" erinnern - damit die Figuren ihren Hals auch wirklich voll kriegen... :scherzkeks:


----------



## bart94 (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo 

Ich habe mich auch bei win-loads angemeldet, da ich nicht gewusst habe das die Seite kostenplichtig ist. Weil ich erst 14 bin habe ich falschen Namen und Adresse angegeben und jetzt habe ich schon mehrere Zahlungsaufforderungen per E-Mail bekommen. :wall:


----------



## teider (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

...natürlich könntest Du denen mitteilen, daß Du minderjährig bist - dann käme vermutlich eine Antwort, lt. der Du einen Nachweis über Dein Alter erbringen sollst, außerdem wird dann von "Betrug" gefaselt.

Du kannst Dir aber auch jegliche Reaktion schenken - für emails gibbet einen Spamfilter, Dein Name u. die Adresse liegt denen nicht vor, was soll also geschehen? Setze Dich einfach hin, warte darauf, daß Du 15 wirst und lasse Dich auch nicht von dem Geschreibsel um IP-Adresse, kostenpflichtigen Ermittlungen usw. verrückt machen. Ignoriere deren emails und fettich is...


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



bart94 schrieb:


> . Weil ich erst 14 bin habe ich falschen Namen und Adresse angegeben und jetzt habe ich schon mehrere Zahlungsaufforderungen per E-Mail bekommen. :wall:


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.


zu gut deutsch, die können dir den Buckel runterrutschen


----------



## Oliverp (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hallo..

habe eine frage..mir ist dasselbe passiert..

ich bin von Südtirol (Italien) und habe mich mit falschen Name und falscher Adresse angemeldet (da man sich schließlich nur unter D anmelden konnte)! Ich habe schon die 2. Mahunung bekommen...

ich müsste bis 4 april bezahlen..sonst heißt es dass der legale WEg eingeschlagen wird! soll ich bezahlen??!!


----------



## bernhard (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Der legale Weg ist keine Drohung. Genau das ist richtig.

Also warten, bis was Relevantes kommt (Dauert bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag).


----------



## Oliverp (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

soll ich praktisch wirklich nicht bezahlen?!


----------



## bernhard (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Gäbe es eine praktische Veranlassung?


----------



## Oliverp (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



bernhard schrieb:


> Gäbe es eine praktische Veranlassung?



hehe..ne ne..sorry..hab mich falsch ausgedrückt..  

ja gut..aber wenn ich nicht bezahle..was passiert dann?


----------



## bernhard (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Oliverp (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ja aber schlagen die später nicht den legalen weg ein... nach mehreren mahnungen?!


----------



## bernhard (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wo ist das Problem mit der Belästigung mit schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben?

Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## ilhan87 (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hallo ich bin auch auf die reingefallen...ich bin so weit das die Inkasso firma dieses schreiben per e-mail mir geschrieben hat


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]wir haben Sie mehrmals angemahnt u.a. per Post. Haben Sie das zur Kenntnis genommen? Es betrifft die offene Forderung unseres Auftraggebers *media intense GmbH-www.win-loads.net* Zugang zu Win-Loads.net (12 Monate) über *EUR 172,21*.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Um die Angelegenheit nicht unnötig zu verteuern, zahlen Sie die Gesamtforderung ein! Sie können auch eine Ratenvereinbarung abschließen. Möchten Sie eine Ratenzahlung, so tätigen Sie sofort eine Zahlung in Höhe von mindestens EUR 10,00.
> ...



wie soll ich weiter reagieren???????ß


----------



## rooster61 (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Oliverp schrieb:


> hehe..ne ne..sorry..hab mich falsch ausgedrückt..
> 
> ja gut..aber wenn ich nicht bezahle..was passiert dann?




Du kriegst noch haufenweise "schwachsinnsmails".

Bin jetzt bei der dritten "letzten" Mahnung vom Inkasso.

Eine letzte Mahnung heißt doch eigentlich:

Jetzt geht es los: Richter - Staatsanwaltschaft - Mahnbescheid - IP-Adresse - Technische Überprüfung ob Mail-Adresse zum Namen passt ... und ... und.

Ab mit dem Sch... in die elektronische Tonne.

Habe ja angeblich schon Post ( mit dem Postboten / Briefträger ) bekommen.

bla - bla- bla

Zum Thema Inkasso.

Ein Kunde betreibt dies seriös.

Da kommen die Briefe per Postbote oder alternativem Briefdienst ( neudeutsch ), und kein Mahndrohmüll per E-Mail, und im Normalfall auch per Einschreiben.

Und noch mal zur Warnung;

Anhänge können Bedrohungen in jedweder Form für den eigenen Rechner beinhalten: Anhänge von "Unbekannten" werde ICH nicht öffnen.


----------



## rooster61 (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



ilhan87 schrieb:


> wie soll ich weiter reagieren???????ß



Lesen - denken - posten

3 Seiten - oder so - zurück wurde das Thema schon durchgekaut.:cry:

Wer nicht bezahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.:sun:


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Oliverp schrieb:


> ja aber schlagen die später nicht den legalen weg ein... nach mehreren mahnungen?!


Wenn es den gäbe, warum schlagen sie ihn nicht sofort ein? 

Mir fällt jedenfalls keiner ein, der legal wäre.


----------



## Sonne59 (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich melde mich noch einmal, da ich ja auch reingefallen bin und heute eine Mahnung von winload erhalten habe. Ich war heute mal auf der Seite von denen, und die Seite ist mir völlig unbekannt, ich bin mir sicher, ich war noch nie auf dieser Seite. Mir ist es bisher nur ein einziges Mal passiert, dass ich auf einer Seite mit Downloads meine persönlichen Daten eingegeben habe, und zwar bei opendownload - sonst nirgends. Ich frage mich daher, wie kommt winload drauf, dass ich mich bei denen angemeldet und einen Vertrag abgeschlossen haben soll? Vor allem habe ich die Rechnung und die Mahnung, die sie in dem Mahnungschreiben erwähnten, die sie mir angeblich an meine Mailadresse geschickt haben, nie erhalten!!!Ist es denn möglich, dass ich manche Mails nicht erhalte? Denn wenn ich eine solche Rechnung per Mail erhalten hätte, hätte ich sofort reagiert, wie ich es auch bei opendownload per Einschreiben getan habe. Aber ich kann mich  jetzt nicht einmal mehr das 14-tägige Widerspruchsrecht berufen, da schon einige Wochen vorbei sind seit dem Vertrag lt. winload, den ich mit winload nie abgeschlossen habe , und heute erstmalig überhaupt in meinem Leben von dieser Firma was an Post erhalte. Geht das nicht mit rechten Dingen zu? Ist es möglich , dass jemand anders in meinem Namen und auch mit  meiner Mailadresse so was machen kann?


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Sonne59 schrieb:


> Ist es möglich , dass jemand anders in meinem Namen und auch mit  meiner Mailadresse so was machen kann?


Kann sein, gibt auch noch jede Menge andere Möglichkeiten. 

Zerbrich dir nicht den Kopf darüber. Die Knaben  sind in der Beweispflicht, dass alles rechtens  ist und
  genau das können sie nicht. Du mußt überhaupt nichts und  schon gar nicht deine Nichtbeteiligung 
beweisen. Da sie dies genau wissen, verlegen sie sich wie Dutzende andere Nutzlosanbieter aufs Drohen. 

Spamfilter und Ablage rund sind geeignete  Maßnahmen/Endlagerstätten  für virtuellen  und papiermäßigen Sondermüll.


----------



## Sonne59 (1 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Und wisst Ihr, was mir heute noch passiert ist? Ich war in der Poststelle und stand in der Schlange, vor mir ein Mann mit einem Brief in der Hand, adressiert an die Content Firma in Mannheim (opendownload), und groß noch "Einschreiben" drauf vermerkt. Ich sprach ihn einfach spontan an, ob er auch drauf reingefallen sei, und er bejahte das. 
Unglaublich, man trifft schon  Internet-Abzocker-Opfer zufällig  auf der Straße...


----------



## Sonne59 (1 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Übrigens danke Captain Picard und all die anderen, die geschrieben haben. Ich werde trotz allem Zuspruch noch eine Weile brauchen, bis ich mich wieder gefasst habe.


----------



## Sonne59 (1 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich habe der Firma heute Briefe geschrieben, und zwar gehörig die Meinung geschrieben, z.B skrupelloses Vorgehen, u.ä.  Diese werde ich jedoch nie abschicken.


----------



## webwatcher (1 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Sonne59 schrieb:


> .
> Unglaublich, man trifft schon  Internet-Abzocker-Opfer zufällig  auf der Straße...


Opendownload ist die absolute Nummer eins unter den Nutzlosseiten. Der Hauptthread 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de.html
ist mittlerweile fast 700000 Mal aufgerufen worden und es kommen jeden Tag mindestens 
5000 Aufrufe hinzu.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Sonne59 schrieb:


> Ich habe der Firma heute Briefe geschrieben, und zwar gehörig die Meinung geschrieben, z.B skrupelloses Vorgehen, ...



Das dürfte die Abzocker exakt soviel interessieren, wie wenn Du dem Ochsen auf der nächstgelegenen Kuhweide das Grundgesetz der Bundesrepublik erklärst. :scherzkeks: 






Deren Unrechtsbewusstsein dürfte in einer Art Grenzwertbetrachtung so ziemlich gegen Null gehen. Insofern ist es tatsächlich besser, wenn Du dir das Porto sparst.


----------



## Sonne59 (1 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ist mir schon klar,  dass die das null interessiert. Ebenso gut kann ich Selbstgespräche führen oder an eine Wand reden. Aber wenigstens habe ich es aus mir herausgeschrieben. Unglaublich welche Macht manche Leute doch dem Geld geben, dass sie so vorgehen unter Missachtung jeglicher menschlichen Würde, jeglicher Achtung anderen gegenüber - denn wen trifft es hauptsächlich schmerzhaft? Welche Menschen werden wohl am meisten auf solchen Seiten sein? Solche, die es sich nicht erlauben können finanziell, Software teuer zu kaufen , und  die denken, sie kriegen einen free-Download.  Denen wird versucht, Angst zu machen und das Geld erbarmungslos aus der Tasche zu ziehen, damit sie noch mehr unter dem Existenzminimum landen. Pfui Teufel, Mensch,  wie tief bist du gesunken!!! (Das sag ich den Abzockern, aber ich weiss, es interessiert sie einen Dreck). Damit will ich aber nicht behaupten, finaziell besser Gestellte würden nicht auch auf solche Abzocker reinfallen.


----------



## Sonne59 (1 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Korrektur: Damit will ich aber nicht behaupten, finanziell besser Gestellte würden nicht auf solche Abzocker reinfallen.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Es ist ja angeblich auch schon ein hanseatischer Bürgermeister auf eine andere Abzockerbande reingefallen. Aber der hat auch nicht bezahlt. 

Insgesamt haben wir es hier mit einer Zeiterscheinung zu tun.
Alles, was zählt, ist nur noch die Kohle. 
Zuerst komme mal - ich.
Dann kommt meine Kohle.
Dann kommt lange erst mal garnix.
Dann kommt eine Kakerlake.
Dann kommt mein "Kunde".

So ist das, und so sehen die das.


----------



## Sonne59 (1 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Letzteres kannste ganz weglassen: "Dann kommt mein Kunde" - denn nicht einmal das geschieht. 
Die  "Kunden" stehen bei denen nicht mal am Ende irgendwo, denn diese sind für solche Leute nur Mittel zum Zweck, Objekte  zur skrupellosen Ausbeutung unter Anwendung von Nötigung und dergleichen. Denn sind deren Drohungen was anderes als Nötigung? 
Und wer Angst hat, den haben sie. Auch ich muss an der Angst arbeiten (ich meine, es wird einem schon erst mal ganz anders, wenn so ein Schreiben mit Inkassodrohung kommt...) . Aber Angst ist das Futter für solche Leute, damit spielen sie ihre Macht aus.


----------



## Sonne59 (1 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Übrigens ich habe heute bei der Kripo angerufen und habe einen zuständigen Beamten für Internetsachen dranbekommen. Ihm waren beide Firmen, winload und opendownload bekannt. Er meinte, ich solle nichts zahlen und weitere Schreiben von denen ignorieren.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Genau unsere Rede seit 1945.


----------



## teider (1 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

...auf die Frage: "Wenn ich nicht bezahle... Was passiert dann?"



bernhard schrieb:


> Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


 
Für diese Antwort gibt's mindestens 100 Punkte! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## X-tax (1 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich hab jetzt hier zum größten Teil alles durchgelesen, aber hab noch en Frage.

Ich habe eine falsche Adresse angegeben, und möchte wissen, ob sie Briefe vom Inkassobüro nun zur Adresse schicken die ich angegeben habe, oder ob sie die Adresse per IP zurück verfolgen und dann an die Adresse der IP schicken??


----------



## webwatcher (1 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



X-tax schrieb:


> oder ob sie die Adresse per IP zurück verfolgen und dann an die Adresse der IP schicken??


Das Märchen ist schon etwas betagt: 
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## X-tax (1 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

danke

dann brauch ich keine angst haben


----------



## bernhard (1 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> Die Dramatik in diesen Mahn- und Inkassoschreiben dient also ausschließlich der Einschüchterung, damit die Opfer zahlen, bevor es für die Abzocker ungemütlich werden kann.
> 
> Jetzt übersetzen wir mal: Nur so können Sie vermeiden
> 
> Das heißt: Zahlen Sie lieber jetzt ganz schnell, bevor ein Richter feststellt, dass Sie eigentlich gar nichts bezahlen müssen.


Wörterbuch Inkasso/Deutsch


----------



## serk0 (1 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Mahnung - Offene Rechnung



> Sehr geehrter Herr ---------,
> 
> am 18.03.2009 haben Sie sich auf unserer Internetseite [noparse]Win-Loads.net - geprfte Downloads schnell herunterladen![/noparse] angemeldet und damit einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen.
> 
> ...




bin Minderjährig und weiss nicht weiter.. 

Ich kann die doch nit einfach ignorieren?

die haben da den wort "anwalt" erwähnt :-?:-?:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (1 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



serk0 schrieb:


> bin Minderjährig und weiss nicht weiter..


reg dich ab, sprich mit deinen Eltern und laß sie das hier lesen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


rolf76 schrieb:


> *Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?*
> ...
> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.





serk0 schrieb:


> die haben da den wort "anwalt" erwähnt :-?:-?:wall:


Drohkasper  ist der treffendere Ausdruck dafür


----------



## Antiscammer (1 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Auch ein Anwalt kann zunächst einmal nur kläffen und fauchen.
Ein Anwalt ist ein Dienstleister. Er vertritt im Namen seines Mandanten gegenüber Dir die Meinung, dass sein Mandant Geld von Dir zu bekommen habe. Weil Du angeblich was bestellt hast, oder weil heute schönes Frühlingswetter ist und das im BGB so steht, oder was weiß ich, warum.

Ob nun diese Rechtsmeinung richtig ist, das entscheidet nicht der Anwalt.
Wenn also ein Anwalt einen bösen Brief schickt, dann heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Forderung rechtmäßig ist.
Ob sie das ist, kann nur ein Gericht entscheiden.

Wenn Du weiterhin nicht zahlst, dann kann der Anwalt folgendes machen:


weiter böse Briefe schreiben (von mir aus mit Goldrand und Siegellack, mit fünffachem Durchschlag auf parfümiertem Büttenpapier :scherzkeks: ), oder:

den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid beantragen (kostet seinen Mandanten allerdings Geld, daher machen die das mit 99.999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht), oder:

Klage erheben, die sie dann mit 99.999999% Wahrscheinlichkeit verlieren.

Am wahrscheinlichsten ist Variante Nr. 1.
Etwa nach diesem Schema: Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Wir empfehlen Minderjährigen hier immer, die Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diesen Thread hier zu zeigen sowie die Artikel, die hier ganz oben auf dieser Seite blau verlinkt sind.

Es ist nämlich keine Schande, auf solche Abzockangebote hereinzufallen. Das ist schließlich einem hanseatischen Bürgermeister auch schon passiert. Der soll übrigens auch nicht bezahlt haben, und er lebt noch, erfreut sich bester Gesundheit und hat sicher auch bisher sein Geld behalten dürfen.


----------



## dvill (1 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Drohkasper  ist der treffendere Ausdruck dafür


Hat dieser Mahndrohverein hier eigentlich einen eigenen Mahndrohkasper mit Anwaltsdiplom?

Von denen gibt es nicht wirklich viele. Ob jeder Trittbrettfahrer auch einen leibhaftigen Mahndrohkasper am Gewinn beteiligen kann, bezweifele ich eher.

Die einfachen Trittbrettfahren schreiben das Mahngedrohe einfach aus öffenlich bekannten Vorlagen ab, sparen sich die Komplizenbeteiligungen für die Organe der Rechtspflege und machen möglicherweise so den besseren Schnitt.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Der Antispam e.V. hat eigene, kostenlos(!) nutzbare Vorlagen für examinierte Mahndrohkasper erstellt, die sich noch unsicher in der Erstellung dräuender Formulierungen sind. :scherzkeks:
Formulierungshilfe für Abzockanwälte - Antispam Wiki


----------



## dvill (1 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Der Mahndrohkasper sollte außer gut abschreiben auch noch die Grundrechenarten beherrschen und mit den Fingern an den Händen ungefähr bis zehn zählen können.


> habe von Proinkasso GmbH schon 11 Mail`s erhalten die drohen immer mit der selben Masche


opendownload Abzocke - Sat.1 Forum

Da wird es nur noch peinlich. Wer soll da noch Angst bekommen?


----------



## Marci-Man (4 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo Leute nach der Mahnung kam heute dieses Schreiben der PROINKASSO GmbH Hanau

Werde auch auf dieses Schreiben nicht reagieren:


----------



## KatzenHai (4 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



			
				Marci-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Werde auch auf dieses Schreiben nicht reagieren:


Gut.


----------



## Marci-Man (4 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

War bei denen mal auf der seite man man das klingt gut für den der Forderungen eintreiben möchte:

http://www.proinkasso.de/

unter Aussichtslose Fälle nach lesen Bitte!


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Marci-Man schrieb:


> War bei denen mal auf der seite man man das klingt gut für den der Forderungen eintreiben möchte:


Aus dem Märchenbuch der Inkassobutzen  

Du glaubst auch alles, was dir ausgerechnet  auf dieser  Seite als Kasperletheater 
der Nutzlosbranche vorgeführt wird


----------



## KatzenHai (4 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Marci-Man schrieb:


> lesen Bitte!


Glaubst du echt alles, was du im Netz findest?

Hier, nimm das! *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ich-jetzt-tun-bitte-helft-mir.html#post262396*


----------



## Cyrulezzq (4 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

So, hier ich noch einmal.
Ich habe das Geld sogar überwiesen!
Trotzdem habe ich soeben eine Letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro erhalten.
Bitte helft mir, ich drehe durch :S.
Was kann ich jetzt noch machen?!


----------



## Marci-Man (4 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

NEE meite wie die sich dort beschreiben was sie alles machen um schulden einzutreiben. Das ist ja für die Unternehmen geschrieben damit die ihre aufträge der Proinkasso GmbH geben. Ich klaube nichts davon


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Marci-Man schrieb:


> NEE meite wie die sich dort beschreiben was sie alles machen um schulden einzutreiben.


Außer albernen  Drohmüllbriefen könne die gar nichts machen. Inkassounternehmen  haben 
 keinerlei Sondervollmachten.
Wer sich von dem Affenzirkus einschüchtern läßt, zahlt. Wer kühlen Kopf bewahrt nicht.


----------



## KatzenHai (4 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Cyrulezzq schrieb:


> Ich habe das Geld sogar überwiesen!
> Trotzdem habe ich soeben eine Letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro erhalten.
> Was kann ich jetzt noch machen?!


Was sagt dir dein tiefes, ehrliches Rechtsgefühl?


----------



## Cyrulezzq (4 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hmm....
Naja also ich gehe lieber zur VerbraucherZentrale. ( So wars doch richtig, oder?^^^)


----------



## Cyrulezzq (4 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Entschuldigung, dass ich 2 Posts aufeinander schreibe.
Also was ich eigentlich meinte:

Wie heißt die Zentrale noch gleich, habe eingiermaßen viel gesucht und nichts gefunden.
Verbraucherzentrale habe ich in Erninnerung, nur ob es stimmt weiß ich nicht mehr.
Einen Wiederspruch habe ich auch noch nicht eingelegt.
Ich checke jetzt erstmal, ob das Geld auch überwiesen wurde und vlt. nicht an ein falsches Konto oder so...


----------



## Desertratz (4 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo,

Ich bin 13 Jahre alt und habe mich vor 2 bis 3 Tagen
mit falschen Daten angemeldet. Habe eine Rechnung bekommen
und war total erschrocken. Ich wollte nur 1 Datei runterladen (xvid codec)
mehr nicht. Das ist ja freeware dachte ich. Habe nämlich nicht gewusst,
dass das was kostet. So, ich habe denen eine Mail zurückgeschrieben
und gesagt, dass ich nicht gewusst habe das das alles was kostet und
das ich noch minderjährig bin. Die antworteten mit: Schicken Sie uns bitte ihren Ausweis oder ihre Geburtsurkunde. Ich habe meinen Kinderausweiss eingescannt und geschickt. (Dummer Fehler.) Jetzt habe ich sehr große Angst.
Ich bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## webwatcher (4 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Sprich mit deinen Eltern und  zeig ihnen die Infos: ( Links oben auf der Seite) 
Ohne die Zustimmung  deiner Eltern  läuft eh nichts.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


rolf76 schrieb:


> [*]*Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?*
> 
> ....
> 
> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.


----------



## VollNoob (4 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hey Leute, erst einmal vielen vielen dank für all eure ratschläge, ihr seid mir echt eine große hilfe gewesen, um vorallem den verstand nicht zu verlieren ^^

ich habe mir bereits auch viele videos von "KatzenJens" angesehen, auch einen dicken dank an ihn (wenn er hier im forum unterwegs ist).

aber eine frage habe ich dennoch: ich habe jetzt ein schreiben von einer inkasso-firma erhalten...:


> Sehr geehrte/r Herr [.........]
> unser Mandant (media intense GmbH-www.win-loads.net) hat uns bevollmächtigt, die unten aufgeführte und gemahnte Forderung einzuziehen.
> 
> Wir fordern Sie daher auf die Schuldsumme, sowie die bisher aufgelaufenen Kosten, die Sie infolge Ihres Zahlungsverzuges (BGB §284, 286) zu tragen haben, an uns auf folgendes Konto innerhalb der nächsten 5 Tage überweisen.
> ...


und ich soll selbst jetzt noch ruhig bleiben und alles, weil die gar keine berechtigung haben, von mir geld zu verlangen?
und weiterhin: wenn es irgendwann zu einer klage kommen sollte, haben die auch überhaupt keine aussicht auf erfolg? wie kommt es dann, dass ich dennoch so dermaßen beunruhigt bin?

wäre echt cool, wenn ihr mir nochmal ein resumé von dem geben könnt, was jetzt alles drohen KÖNNTE, und wie ich reagieren SOLLTE.
danke jedenfalls, wirklich vielen dank! ^^


----------



## dvill (4 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Erfahrungsgemäß kommt noch mehr Schwachsinn:

Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## rooster61 (4 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Marci-Man schrieb:


> Hallo Leute nach der Mahnung kam heute dieses Schreiben der PROINKASSO GmbH Hanau
> 
> Werde auch auf dieses Schreiben nicht reagieren:



ZITAT Proinkasso. de 

Kombination mit Nachdruck und Beharrlichkeit 

ZITAT ENDE

Mahnungen mit Drohungen sind wohl eher angesagt.

@Cyrulezzq

Ruhig bleiben.


----------



## rooster61 (4 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



VollNoob schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_



Was kommt: Ist Mahndrohmüll: Elektronische Tonne ( SPAM oder Junk- Ordner sind der richtige Ordner )

Papier gehört in die braune / gelbe Tonne oder in den Altpapiercontainer.


----------



## VollNoob (4 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



rooster61 schrieb:


> Was kommt: Ist Mahndrohmüll: Elektronische Tonne ( SPAM oder Junk- Ordner sind der richtige Ordner )
> 
> Papier gehört in die braune / gelbe Tonne oder in den Altpapiercontainer.



einfach ignorieren? nur wenn irgendwas vom gericht kommen sollte, darf ich das nicht wegschmeißen, oder wie war das?
und sonst einfach ignorieren???
is irgendwie nicht so leicht xD ^^


----------



## jule1987 (4 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo!
Erstmal will ich mich bei euch allen bedanken... Ihr habt es wirklich geschafft, dass es mir besser geht!
Habe heute einen dieser "netten" Letzte-Mahnung-Briefe erhalten. Ich solle doch die 96€ überweisen. Es war also alles so wie auch schon vorher von einigen beschrieben. Ich bin mir aber nicht bewusst auf dieser Seite gewesen zu sein und die Rechnung, die ich angeblich im Februar erhalten habe, und eine Erinnerung per Mail habe ich nie bekommen.

Die Mahnung kam gleich per Post und von denen habe ich nie eine Mail bekommen. Frage mich jetzt natürlich wie die zu meinem vollständigen Namen + Adresse gekommen sind! Entweder wurde es sozusagen "zweckentfremdet" oder sind irgendwie anders an meine Daten gekommen 
Aber nachdem ich jetzt alle Beiträge durchgelesen habe, habe ich mich entschlossen den Brief zu ignorieren und erstmal gar nichts zu unternehmen, auch wenn es schon ein echt blödes Gefühl ist so einen Brief in den Händen zu halten...


----------



## Antiscammer (4 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wenn was vom Gericht kommt, dann darf man das natürlich nicht ignorieren.
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Aber: Mahnbescheide sind bei solchen Nutzlosangeboten so selten wie Zitruspflanzen auf den Klippen von Helgoland.


----------



## Cyrulezzq (4 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ja du hast ja Recht, nur mein Vater macht sich schon Sorgen.
Bei der Verbraucherzentrale kriege ich doch nähere Infos, oder?


----------



## webwatcher (4 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Cyrulezzq schrieb:


> Ja du hast ja Recht, nur mein Vater macht sich schon Sorgen.


unnötigerweise


Cyrulezzq schrieb:


> Bei der Verbraucherzentrale kriege ich doch nähere Infos, oder?


Ohne  uns loben zu wollen, nicht mehr als hier  in den Informationen, aber dann ist es "offiziell" und 
wird deinen  Vater eher beruhigen ...


----------



## dvill (4 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Kostenfallen-Abzieherei ist ein Massengeschäft. Die Tipps sind jahrelang und zigtausendfach bewährt. Welche Frage ist noch offen?


----------



## Antiscammer (5 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

In den 4 Jahren, seit wir dieses Nutzlos-Kasperletheater von verschiedenen Banden kennen, gab es hunderttausende von Betroffenen, die nicht gezahlt haben. Die haben allesamt ihr Geld behalten dürfen.
Echte Prozesse (ich meine: nicht von den Abzockern mit Strohmännern getürkte...) gegen Abzockopfer hat es in dieser Zeit ganze 4 gegeben, und die wurden allesamt von den Abzockern verloren.
Angesichts dieser Tatsachen gibt es auch keinen Grund, die Hosen voll zu haben bzw. irgendeine Brieffreundschaft mit denen anzufangen. Das bringt ebensoviel wie wenn Du einem Ochsen das große
 Einmaleins beibringen willst.


----------



## dvill (5 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Gleichzeitig haben die Verbraucherzentralen viele Prozesse gegen Kostenfallen-Abzieher gewonnen, weil sie die Verbraucher benachteiligen. Betroffene müssen vor Gerichten keine Angst haben. Im Gegenteil, dort wird ihnen geholfen werden.

Die taktischen Überlegungen der Drahtzieher sprechen aber immer gegen Brieffreundschaften.

Wer überflüssigerweise schreibt, zeigt Angst, liefert persönliche Daten in falsche Hände und macht Angaben, die sich höchstens zu seinem Nachteil verwenden lassen. In den genannten 4 Fällen werden sich die Betroffenen durch falsche Geschwätzigkeit "qualifiziert" haben.


----------



## webwatcher (5 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Die taktischen Überlegungen der Drahtzieher sprechen aber immer gegen Brieffreundschaften.


Und die eindeutige Tatsache, dass es keinen einzigen nachweisbaren  Fall gibt, 
bei dem ein Verbraucher auf Grund des sich Verweigerns Brieffreundschaften 
einzugehen zur Zahlung gezwungen worden ist. Insofern bleiben alle, die in 
andern Foren/Blogs und auch noch immer   in Ratschlägen der Verbraucherzentralen, 
den Beweis dafür schuldig, warum unbedingt rechtlich völlig haltlosen Forderungen
 mindestens einmal widersprochen werden müßte.

Die Kontaktaufnahme mit  der Nutzlosbranche ist contraproduktiv, da es in aller Regel 
von den Verbrauchern völlig überflüssigerweise zusätzliche persönliche Daten geliefert werden,
 die weiter mißbraucht werden können und fast immer völlig ignoriert werden  und in aller Regel 
zu weiteren Mahndrohungen führt. Besonders abstrus sind dabei Ratschläge Eingeschriebenes mit
 Rückschein an Wüstenbriefkästen zu schicken.


----------



## Franzl (5 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo Leute,

mein Freund hat sich auch bei win-loads.net angemeldet. Erstmal unter falschem Namen, Adresse usw.. Mein Freund hat jetzt die letzten Wochen immer eine Mahnung bekommen und jetzt hat das Inkassobüro geschrieben, dass er innerhalb von 5 Tagen den fälligen Betrag zahlen soll, sonst droht ihm Mahnbescheid, Vollstreckungsbescheid usw... 

Meine Frage an euch: Bekommen diese Leute jemals den richtigen Namen von meinem Freund heraus? Wenn ja, was kann im schlimmsten Falls alles passieren? 

Mein Freund macht sich nicht die großen Sorgen, weil er hat die vorherigen Beiträge alle gelesen, aber ich bin schon etwas beunruhigt. Vielleicht kann mir jemand meine Angst nehmen. Danke und einen schönen Abend noch :smile: Tschau


----------



## Antiscammer (5 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Franzl schrieb:


> Mein Freund macht sich nicht die großen Sorgen, weil er hat die vorherigen Beiträge alle gelesen, aber ich bin schon etwas beunruhigt.



Jetzt musst nur Du noch die vorherigen Beiträge lesen, und dann bist auch Du beruhigt. 

Jedenfalls ist es so:
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug. Alle diesbezüglichen Drohungen der Abzocker sind Kokolorus.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht reagiert?
Die Abzocker werden dieses Schema hier abarbeiten: :scherzkeks:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Mehr passiert mit 99.9999999999999% Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Franzl schrieb:


> und jetzt hat das Inkassobüro geschrieben, dass er innerhalb von 5 Tagen den fälligen Betrag zahlen soll, sonst droht ihm Mahnbescheid, Vollstreckungsbescheid usw...


Quatsch mit Sauce 


Franzl schrieb:


> Meine Frage an euch: Bekommen diese Leute jemals den richtigen Namen von meinem Freund heraus?


Mit zimlicher Sicherheit nicht


Franzl schrieb:


> Wenn ja, was kann im schlimmsten Falls alles passieren?


Mahnmüll im Briefkasten. Gut zum Kaminanzünden


----------



## Deathnin (6 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

moin moin jungs hab das selbe problem hab mich angemeldet und net gesehen 
das es was kostet. die bestätigungsmail habi dann auch angeklickt.also
anmeldung war am 16.3 am 19.3 kam rechunung und am 30.3 kam rechnung 
so hab zwar richtigen namen aber falsche adresse angegeben.
und mich um 3 jahre aälter gemacht bin 17.
so heute war ich bei der verbraucherzentrale und die schicken da jetzt 
so nen brief hin und beraten halt auch und kostet 19 euro . 
der von der zentrale hat auch gesacht dasd die dann wegen betrugs
mich noch verklagen können was tun weiß net weiter 
bitte um hilfe thx 

ps: hab jede seite gelesen mach mir zwar keine sorgen durch die posts die 
     hier schon gemacht wurden aber ich weiß net sorecht bin immer noch 
     unsicher 

nochmal thx an alle poster n1 forum


----------



## Antiscammer (6 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Deathnin schrieb:


> ...
> so heute war ich bei der verbraucherzentrale und die schicken da jetzt
> so nen brief hin und beraten halt auch und kostet 19 euro .
> der von der zentrale hat auch gesacht dasd die dann wegen betrugs
> mich noch verklagen können was tun weiß net weiter



So ein Schwachsinn!
In Anbetracht von so einem Stuss, was der Dir da offenbar erzählt hat, sind die 19 Euro rausgeschmissenes Geld gewesen. Leider gibt es bei den ansonsten i.d.R. guten Beratern der VZs immer wieder einmal Berater, die bezüglich dieser Internet-Abzocke offensichtlich völlig uninformiert sind.

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.

Es gibt diese Abzockmasche, die von verschiedenen Banden praktiziert wird, jetzt seit 4 Jahren. Unter den Opfern gibt es zehntausende bis hunderttausende, die sich mit falschen Daten angemeldet haben. Trotzdem haben wir hier und bei antispam.de noch in keinem einzigen Fall von einer Strafanzeige gegen solche Opfer gehört.
Die Abzocker wissen auch genau, warum. Die wollen ihre stinkenden Hosen nicht runterlassen und nicht sich selbst unnötig ins Radar der Justiz stellen.

Das sollte jemand, der Beratung bei der VZ durchführt, eigentlich auch inzwischen wissen.

Auch sollte er wissen, dass inzwischen die Verbraucherzentralen selbst (!) keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern, deren Inkassobüros oder Anwälten empfehlen:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.



Auch wir empfehlen dies i.d.R. nicht.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.


----------



## Deathnin (6 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

also war von win loads net weiß nicht ob das jetzt nen unterschied ist ?


----------



## Antiscammer (6 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wo soll der Unterschied sein?

Von einer "sofort auffindbaren Preisangabe" kann bei dem win-loads-Angebot keine Rede sein.
Eine ganz typische Abzockfalle.


----------



## bernhard (6 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Es gibt keine wesentlichen Unterschiede.

Alle haben einen Mahndroh-Kasper und wollen überflüssige "freiwillige" Zahlungen erpressen.


----------



## master321 (7 April 2009)

*Reingefallen und 98 euro Rechnung -.-*

Wollte mir letztens Im internet was ankucken da kamm die meldung das mein Flashplayer nit auf dem neusten stand sei und ich ihn updaten solle, also kilckte ich den link an und kamm auf eine seite wo das update stand als ich auf download klickte wurde ich weiter geleitet nach :

_[entschärfter Link]_ Win-Loads.net - geprfte Downloads schnell herunterladen!

hmm dachte ich muss mich wohl grade registrieren für den Download so was gibt es ja öfter ... also fülte ich schnell das Formlar aus und schickte es ab Dann bekamm ich das :

**************************************


> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> wir danken für Ihre Anmeldung und stellen Ihnen hierfür den nachfolgenden Betrag in Rechnung:
> 
> ...


ich dachte ach du lieber Gott was ist das, dann ich wollte mich auf mein wiederrufsrecht beziehen das ich in den ersten 14 Tagen kündigen kann ohne grund ... dann kam das :

*************************************


> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> wir können Ihren Widerruf leider nicht akzeptieren, da Sie bei der Anmeldung ausdrücklich auf Ihr Widerrufsrecht verzichtet haben.
> 
> ...


******************************************* 

ja ich hatte es echt nicht gesehen -.- da stand echt bei der anmeldung :




> Ich akzeptiere die _[entschärfter Link]_ Nutzungsbedingungen, den _[entschärfter Link]_ Datenschutz und verzichte auf mein _[entschärfter Link]_ Widerrufsrecht, zudem erkläre ich dass ich volljährig bin.



Geht das überhaubt ? Ist das rechtens das ich mich nur anmelden kann wenn ich auf das wiederrufsrecht verzichte ?

Und wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten ??


----------



## Marci-Man (7 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo wieder was von Proinkasso bekommen 

Sehr geehrte/r S, 
bitte überweisen Sie sofort den unten genannten Betrag. 
Liegt es in Ihrem Interesse zukünftig als zahlungsunfähig geführt zu werden, mit allen unangenehmen Folgen, die durch die von uns eingeleiteten Maßnahmen entstünden?

Dies wäre unter anderem:
Mahnbescheid/Vollstreckungsbescheid
Zwangsvollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher
Pfändung Ihrer Bezüge, auch Arbeitslosengeld, Rente, Bankguthaben, Versicherungen usw.
ggf. nach Erlass eines Vollstreckungsbescheides und erfolgloser Zwangsvollstreckung die Abgabe der eidesstattlichen Versicherung (ehemals Offenbarungseid)
Eintrag in die entsprechenden Schuldnerverzeichnisse
*Lassen Sie es nicht soweit kommen!*

Wir fordern Sie daher auf die Schuldsumme, sowie die bisher aufgelaufenen Kosten, die Sie infolge Ihres Zahlungsverzuges (BGB §284, 286) zu tragen haben, sofort an uns auf folgendes Konto zu überweisen. 
*Proinkasso GmbH, Frankfurter Sparkasse 1822, Kto.-Nr. [........], BLZ 50050201* 
Die Gesamtforderung beträgt *172,21 Euro*.
Bitte geben Sie folgendes Aktenzeichen auf dem Überweisungsträger an: *[........]*
Sollten Sie aus dem Ausland (Österreich, Schweiz überweisen benötigt Ihre Bank noch die folgenden Angaben: [........]
Ihre Forderung setzt sich wie folgt zusammen: 
Hauptforderung (media intense GmbH) Zugang zu Win-Loads.net (12 Monate) RGW87575: 96,00 Euro + Mahnkosten: 7,50 Euro + Lastschriftkosten: 0,00 Euro + Inkassokosten: 68,71 Euro = Gesamtforderung: 172,21 Euro.
----Zahlungen sind nur an die Proinkasso GmbH möglich----
Sofortige Zahlung des Gesamtbetrages erspart Ihnen weitere Folgekosten und Unannehmlichkeiten. Wenn Sie Fragen oder berechtigte Einwände haben sollten, bitten wir um sofortige Benachrichtigung.
Bei Zahlungsschwierigkeiten senden Sie uns bitte das nachfolgende Formular per Brief an die Proinkasso GmbH, Rodenbacher Chaussee 6, 63457 Hanau oder per Fax 06181-90601028 zu.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
- Bitte schicken Sie diese Vereinbarung per Brief oder Telefax an 06181-90601028 - 
Postanschrift:
Proinkasso GmbH
Rodenbacher Chaussee 6
D- 63457 Hanau

Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung (ohne Mehrkosten)
Hiermit erkenne ich die oben genannte Forderung in vollem Umfang an. Da ich den Betrag nicht einer Summe ausgleichen kann, möchte ich in monatlichen Raten zahlen:
Aktenzeichen: []
Anzahl der Raten (max 6 Raten):
1. Rate am (zum 1. oder 15. eines Monats):
Ihre Telefonnummer (bei Rückfragen):
...................................................................

*Überweisen Sie sofort einen Betrag von mindestens 10,00 Euro*.

............                             ...................
Datum                                     Ihre Unterschrift
Hiermit informieren wir Sie gem. § 33 Abs. 1 Bundesdatenschutzgesetz, dass wir die zu Ihrer Person vorliegenden Daten gespeichert haben.
Bei Fragen können Sie uns werktags zwischen 09:00-12:00 und 14:00-17:00 Uhr unter 0180-5090516 (0,14 Euro/min) telefonisch erreichen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Ihr Proinkasso Team
Proinkasso GmbH
Rodenbacher Chaussee 6
D-63457 Hanau
Bekannt durch Rundfunk und TV
Zugelassenes Inkasso-Unternehmen nach Art.1 § 1 Abs. 2 des RBerG
Proinkasso GmbH/Rodenbacher Chaussee 6/D-63457 Hanau/HR Hanau HRB 7142  /Geschäftsführer: S[...] S[...]/Amtsgericht Hanau HRB 7142, Steuernr.: 44 241 40101
Haftungsausschluss
Diese Nachricht enthält vertrauliche Informationen und ist ausschließlich für den Adressaten bestimmt. Der Gebrauch durch Dritte ist verboten. Das Unternehmen ist nicht verantwortlich für die ordnungsgemäße, vollständige oder verzögerungsfreie Übertragung dieser Nachricht. Herkömmliche E-Mails sind nicht gegen den Zugriff von Dritten geschützt. Wir haften deshalb nicht für die Unversehrtheit von E-Mails. Diese Hinweise gelten auch für zukünftige Nachrichten.


----------



## Don Pablo (7 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

@Marci-Man, kannst Du auch lesen was in den emails steht? 



Marci-Man schrieb:


> Diese Nachricht enthält vertrauliche Informationen und ist ausschließlich für den Adressaten bestimmt. Der Gebrauch durch Dritte ist verboten.


----------



## SEP (7 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Also, ich bin ja nicht sicher, ob ich durch schlichtes Lesen eine Mail "gebrauche" -
:scherzkeks:


----------



## Marci-Man (7 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Kann es leider nicht mehr bearbeiten aber denke mal das die Daten sowie so jeder hat der hier auf der seite ist oder???


----------



## SEP (7 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Was genau möchtest du ändern?


----------



## Marci-Man (7 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Was darf ich den von der Mail zeigen ?

Habe den satz in der Mail nicht gelesen das ich das nicht veröffentlichen darf!


----------



## KatzenHai (7 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wenn überhaupt, würde ein solcher Satz Sie, Marci-Man, schützen können. Und Sie dürfen natürlich grundsätzlich auf den eigenen Schutz verzichten.

Ich habe aber bereits Zweifel, ob ein solcher Satz überhaupt rechtlich eine Wirkung zeitigt.

Ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 April 2009)

*AW: Reingefallen und 98 euro Rechnung -.-*



master321 schrieb:


> Und wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten ??



Am besten mal nur die letzten 3-5 Seiten dieses Threads lesen, und die Informationen, die hier auf dieser Webseite ganz oben in den blauen Links stehen.
Damit sollte eigentlich alles geklärt sein.

Diesen Mumpitz mit dem "erloschenen Widerrufsrecht gemäß § 312 d BGB" hört man immer wieder, das ist eine typische Abzocker-Nebelkerze, die vor Gericht nicht durchgeht. Z.B. weil es schon keine gültige Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform gegeben hat.


----------



## Hughes269Pilot (8 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Bin natürlich auch reingefallen und bekomme andauernd Emails. habe mich auch unter falschem Namen und falscher Adresse angemeldet. Inzwischen bin ich bei der letzten mahnung vor Inkasso, jetzt wollen die 107 euro oder sowas.

ich habe den spieß vor ein paar emails rumgedreht:

ich habe denen geantwortet, daß ich ab sofort für jede email, welche ich vn winloads bekomme und bearbeiten muss, jeweils eine pauschale von 96€ in rechnung stelle, und sobald die email gelesen wurde (von winloads), dies von mir als bestätigung angenommen wird. inzwischen schuldet winloads mir an die 600 euro. ich hab richtig spaß daran, und freue mich jeden tag auf neue emails. hab mit dem deutschen verbraucherschutz, der bundesnetzagentur gesprochen und werde dasselbe inn der schweiz auch tun. wenn man bei denicc oder anderen internetseiten sucht, findet man auch den betreiber dieser seite, und wenn man ihn persönlich per email anspricht, kann es vielleicht auch etwas helfen.

soviel erstmal von mir, mal sehen wie es mit dieser sch...-abzock firma bei mir weitergeht.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (8 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Hughes269Pilot schrieb:


> ich habe den spieß vor ein paar emails rumgedreht:
> 
> inzwischen schuldet winloads mir an die 600 euro.



Na dann such Dir schon mal ein passendes Inkassobüro, die für Dich die Betreibung  der Summe macht.


----------



## Immoras (8 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich hab auch ein Problem mit Win-Loads.net
Ich habe mich mit Falschen Daten angemeldet (falsche Adresse,falscher Name und falsches Geburtsdatum)
Sie haben mir dann ne Wahrnung geschickt als ich das erste ignoriete die so lautet:



> [noparse]> Bei Zahlung bitte angeben:
> >
> > Rechnungs-Nr.: W17++++
> >
> ...




Ich habe damit mit einer Vorlage aus dem Internet geantwortet:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> mit Schreiben vom 03. Apr 2009 machen Sie einen Betrag in Höhe von 96 Euro für die angebliche Inanspruchnahme einer Internet-Serviceleistung gegen mich geltend.
> 
> ...




und jetz haben sie mir mit der Mail geantwortet:



> Sehr geehrte ++++ +++++
> 
> wir haben Ihren Brief erhalten und möchten uns diesbezüglich an Sie wenden.
> 
> ...



--

Was soll ich machen? wenn ich einzahle merken die das ich den Falschen Namen angegeben habe, und ich bin minderjährig (16).


mfg Immoras


----------



## KatzenHai (8 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Immoras schrieb:


> Was soll ich machen? (...) und ich bin minderjährig (16).


Mach das, was Natur und Gesetz dafür vorsehen -* informiere deine Eltern. *Zieh sie hinzu. Lass sie hier lesen.

Und geh dann entspannt was anderes tun, Garten umgraben, Müll rausbringen, Auto aussaugen ...


----------



## Joe2602 (9 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Jap bin leider auch drauf reingefallen.....ich auch aus angst schon die ersten 96€ bezahlt ,leider! Allerdings der die in einem jahr die anderen 96€ von mir nicht bekommen...oder bin ich jetzt vol in die S**** getreten?1


Danke für die antworten


Mfg Joe


----------



## webwatcher (9 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Joe2602 schrieb:


> ...oder bin ich jetzt vol in die S**** getreten?1


Nö
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Joe2602 (9 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

mhm also werde ich die e-mail die nächstes jahr kommt ignorieren! Wenn überhaupt eine kommen?!


----------



## webwatcher (9 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hängt davon ab, ob die  bis dahin noch existieren


----------



## teider (9 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

...ohje - wäre ja schon wieder ein Unternehmen, welches den Bach 'runterginge... :scherzkeks:


----------



## Antiscammer (9 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ob es wohl wirklich schade drum wäre? 
Aber bekanntermaßen gibt es in diesem Metier ja viele "Stehaufmännchen". Schnell nach Birmingham geflogen, dort für 1 Pd eine neue Ltd. gegründet, oder in Dubai ne neue Sandkasten-FZE, und fertig ist der Lack. Neue Domain, neue Webseite, und weiter gehts...
Das nennt man "jungdynamisches, frisches Unternehmertum". :spitz:


----------



## teider (10 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

...tja, Leben ist nicht leicht! Als Hütchenspieler zu hohl oder zu ungeschickt, muß man eben nach anderen Wegen suchen, um mit Beschiss das täglich Brot zu erwirtschaften... :scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (10 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

@ teider 
Da du die PN deaktiviert hast, eben auf diesem Wege. 

Es ist  sinnlos  und  unerwünscht unmittelbar vorhergehende Postings voll zu zitieren


----------



## Cyrulezzq (10 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wie gesagt, die Frist des ersten Briefes des ProInkassounternehmens läuft am 16.4 ab.
Hmm naja, sollte mein VAter Widerspruch einlegen oder nicht?...


----------



## webwatcher (10 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Cyrulezzq schrieb:


> Hmm naja, sollte mein VAter Widerspruch einlegen oder nicht?...


was für opendownload gilt, gilt für jede Nutzlosseite auch  win-loads.net 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-123.html#post267659


----------



## Evolet (11 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hi,

ich habe vor einiger Zeit schon hier berichtet. Habe jetzt erstmal abgewartet was passiert.
Ich bekam vor 2 Wochen einen Brief vom Inkasso Büro und seit einer Woche ständig E-Mails von unterschiedlichen Mailadressen. 
Das komische ist, die Mails sind leer. Nur im Betreff steht mein Name.
Ich habe jetzt schon 3 leere Mails, was soll ich denn damit anfangen?
Pecht gehabt, ich bezahle nicht, habe ja auch nichts runtergeladen und wollte auch gleich widerrufen.
Also wem das auch passiert ist, einfach abwarten und nicht bezahlen.

LG
Evolet


----------



## dvill (11 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Das ist eine alte Bauernregel: Die Anbieter von IQ-Tests unter Dialer- oder Kostenfallen-Aufstellern würde ihren eigenen Test nicht bestehen können.

Soll heißen: Ein degeneriertes Anstandsgefühl geht oft mit allgemeiner Schwachbegabung einher. Spammer, Dialer- und Kostenfallen-Aufsteller sind, landläufig ausgedrückt, öft ziemlich dämlich.


----------



## pedro-vargas (11 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Shinato schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt.]_


 
hallole,ich habe deinen beitrag gelesen.ich setze mal die 3 letzten emails dieser dubiosen firma hier rein und hoffe du oder einer von euch kann mir weiterhelfen.habe denen einmal geantwortet,daß kein rechtsgülziger vertrag zustande gekommen ist,aber die lassen nicht locker.....

also:

_[Hinreichend bekannter Mahndroh-Müll ohne Informationswert für das Forum entfernt.]_

guten tag,
habe mich heute mit dem v erbraucherschutz und heise online in verbindung gesetzt.
nach schilderung des falles heißt es , daß kein rechtskräftiger vertrag zustande gekommen ist.
ich habe die angelegenheit meinem rechtsanwalt übergeben.sollte ich wider erwarten
erneut eine rechnung von ihnen bekommern,werden wir weitere schritte einleiten

mfg

SP

2.mail:

_[Hinreichend bekannter Mahndroh-Müll ohne Informationswert für das Forum entfernt.]_

[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][/FONT] 
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]so siehts aus....[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]was tun???[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][/FONT] 
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Gruß Pedro
[/FONT]

_[Überflüssiges entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Kira90 (12 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Jezt bombardiert mich in 2-3 Tagesabständen deren Inkasso Unternehmen^^



> [FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Sehr geehrte/r Herr ..., [/FONT]
> [FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]sind Sie sich über die Konsequenzen  Ihres Zahlungsverzuges im klaren?[/FONT]
> [FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Wie wir Ihnen bereits per E-Mail  mitgeteilt haben, wurden wir mit dem Einzug der offenen Forderung (Forderung der  media intense GmbH-www.win-loads.net Zugang zu Win-Loads.net (12  Monate))beauftragt. [/FONT]
> Folgende Daten sind über Sie gespeichert:
> ...





[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Nur leere Drohungen oder?[/FONT]


[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Wenn man sich für etwas anmeldet wo man denkt es ist kostenlos liegt sowieso kein Betrug vor^^
[/FONT]


----------



## dvill (12 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Die Absonderung reicht jedenfalls auf der ewigen Bestenliste des mahngedrohten Schwachsinns für einen der vorderen Plätze.


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Kann man ein "Inkassounternehmen", welches an ein und denselben Empfänger innerhalb eines Jahres insgesamt 25 dieser schwachsinnigen Drohungen losläßt, auch nur geringfügig ernst nehmen?

Doch an diesem Rekord wird bereits geknabbert -ebenfalls von Proinkasso. Ob der alte Rekord evtl. noch eingestellt werden kann? :smile:


----------



## dvill (12 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> Die Polizei habe die Ermittlungen aufgenommen. Denn: «Das ist inzwischen eine regelrechte Schwemme geworden. Immer mehr dieser Forderungen tauchen in ganz Südhessen auf. Woher die Firmen die Namen ihrer Kunden haben, können wir nur vermuten.»
> 
> 
> H.-W. N., zunächst für die Ermittlungen zuständig, fand heraus: «Da ist einiges faul.» Schnell stellte sich heraus, dass weder Firmensitz, noch Adresse oder Postfach stimmen. Wohl aber Kontonummer und Bankleitzahl im Schwarzwald.


Rhein-Main.Net > Nachrichten > Lokales


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2009)

Hallo

ich habe mich irrtümlich bei der seite winloads angemeldet ohne aktiv zu wissen das diese geld kostet (da es nur relativ klein geschrieben am rechten rand der seite steht)

nun möchte der betreiber von winloads von mir 96 euro haben 

ich habe dieser forderung schon wiedersprochen

direkt im anschluss folgte eine mahnung

was ist zu tun?

(mahnung anbei ich weiß nicht weiter) bitte um ein staitment meinung ect...

bei winloads geht man mit der anmeldung laut betreiber einen 24 monats vertrag ein jeder monat wird mit 8 euro berechnet und pro jahr in rechnung gestellt

vielen dank im voraus

_[Sattsam bekanntes Mahndroh-Getöse ohne Informationswert für das Forum entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2009)

*AW: Win-loads.net*

ach ja anbei hab ich mich sehr intensiv mit dem infomaterial auf der seite befasst nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich im recht bin oder ob ich zahlen sollte


----------



## webwatcher (13 April 2009)

*AW: Win-loads.net*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ach ja anbei hab ich mich sehr intensiv mit dem infomaterial auf der seite befasst


nicht wirklich


Unregistriert schrieb:


> nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich im recht bin oder ob ich zahlen sollte


Wüßte nicht, was nach dem "intensiven" Studium noch unklar sein sollte 

im übrigen, die nächsten anonymen Postings im Rechtsforum zu diesem Thema werden gelöscht


----------



## zocker2104 (13 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

so habe mich angemeldet

intensives befassen damit war der lind für die allgemeininfo gedacht auf das forumsthema bin ich leider erst jetzt gestoßen

nach dem durchlesen des forums bin ich jetzt zu dem entschluss gekommen nicht zu zahlen

ist einer diesen weg schon einmal bis zum schluss gegangen was erwartet mich??

schönen gruß

daniel


----------



## dvill (13 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

So geht es weiter: Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## wahlhesse (13 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Die Kasper lassen einem keine Chance, den Weg bis zum Schluss zu gehen.
Man kann lange warten, dass irgendetwas passiert, wo Handlungsbedarf besteht wie z.B. einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid.

Stattdessen passiert sowas hier:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Und irgendwann geben die schlicht auf. Über Zeitpunkt des Aufgebens zu spekulieren ist unnötig. Die Erfahrung zeigt jedenfalls, dass wenn man stur bleibt und auf die stumpfsinnigen Schreiben der Anbieter, den angeschlossenen Inkassobüros sowie Anwälten höchstens mit Grinsen reagiert, schneller Schluss ist.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## zocker2104 (13 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

also zeigt die erfahrung auch das man auf e-mail mahnungen nix geben sollte und muss

erst bei einer gerichtlichen mahnung muss mann dann wiedersprechen

sehe ich das richtig?

d.h.

alles was diese firma mir jetzt per mail schreibt kann ich eig sofort durch den spam filter vorher rausfiltern lassen???

gruß

daniel


----------



## dvill (13 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Im Umgang mit der Belästigung durch schwachsinnige Mahndroh-Schreiben sind ein guter SPAM-Filter und eine Sammeltonne für Papier-Recycling eine große Hilfe.


----------



## Immoras (13 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Mich würde interessieren ob man dem Unternehmen mitteilen soll das man minderjährig ist und falsche angaben gemacht hat, weil wenn ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrifft kann man ja dann schlecht widerrufen mit den Falschen Angaben...

mfg


----------



## Captain Picard (13 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Immoras schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren ob man dem Unternehmen mitteilen soll das man minderjährig ist und falsche angaben gemacht hat, weil wenn ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrifft kann man ja dann schlecht widerrufen mit den Falschen Angaben...


Tu das was Katzenhai dir bereits geantwortet hat: 


KatzenHai schrieb:


> Immoras schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was soll ich machen? (...) und ich bin minderjährig (16).
> ...


Erzähl es deinen Eltern. Als Minderjähriger bist du nur beschränkt geschäftsfähig.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html


> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?
> ...
> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.


----------



## Immoras (13 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ja eltern sind schon informiert, und sie fragen sich ob sie ihnen jetz schrieben sollen das ich minderjährig bin da ich ja falsche daten angegebenen habe


----------



## jupp11 (13 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Warum? Ist das das Problem deiner  Eltern wenn der Laden ungültige Anmeldungen zuläßt?  Der Laden muß etwas beweisen, nicht deine  Eltern. 
Da der Laden das nicht kann, bleibt es bei hohlem Mahndrohmüll, wie  
übrigens bei allen Betroffenen, nicht nur bei dir.
Hört auf den Kopf zu zerbrechen und  euch Sorgen zu machen, genießt das schöne Wetter


----------



## Immoras (13 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Und wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrudelt?


----------



## Wembley (13 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Immoras schrieb:


> Und wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrudelt?


Wenn, wenn, wenn....
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist schon einmal äußerst gering, unabhängig davon, was die schreiben.

Selbst wenn, dann kann man diesem einfach widersprechen und dann käme es zu einem Gerichtsverfahren. Aber grad letzteres (Gerichtsverfahren) scheuen die ja wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.


----------



## Immoras (13 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Und angenommen wenn, und ich hab nicht die richtigen daten angegeben...
Kommt der eigenlich auch über EMail weil die Adresse von mir wissen die nicht:roll:


----------



## webwatcher (13 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Immoras schrieb:


> Und angenommen wenn, und ich hab nicht die richtigen daten angegeben...
> Kommt der eigenlich auch über EMail weil die Adresse von mir wissen die nicht


Du machst dir zuviel überflüssige Gedanken.


----------



## Wembley (13 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Immoras schrieb:


> Und angenommen wenn, und ich hab nicht die richtigen daten angegeben...


Wie sollte man dir dann auch einen Mahnbescheid schicken?


> Kommt der eigenlich auch über EMail


Es gibt keine Mahnbescheide, die über Mail geschickt werden. 

So wie webwatcher vor mir schon schrieb:


> Du machst dir zuviel überflüssige Gedanken


Und damit hat er zu 100 Prozent recht.


----------



## Immoras (13 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Als aufstrebender junger Ingenier muss man an alles denken :-D
sonst bricht irgenwann was ein ...


----------



## Immoras (13 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Naja denkt ich halt weniger, wird mir sicher nicht in der sache schaden


----------



## Niclas (13 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Immoras schrieb:


> Als aufstrebender junger *Ingenier* muss man an alles denken .


Dem Inschenör is nix  zu schwör...


----------



## Immoras (13 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

:-D


----------



## reingefallen74 (13 April 2009)

Hallo

Bin am Samstag auf win-loads.net reingefallen. Hab nichts von nem Vertrag gesehen und auch keine Kosten. Heute hatte ich dann auch gleich die Rechnung im Mail-Fach über 96 €, ... heute, an einem Feiertag. Habe daraufhin Widerspruch eingelegt. Soll ich diesen Widerspruch noch schriftlich per Einschreiben senden?

Werde mich bei erneuter Post von diesem Verein an meine Anwalt wenden.

Wie soll ich mich verhalten?

Lg reingefallen74


----------



## webwatcher (13 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



reingefallen74 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich mich verhalten?



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...0-was-soll-ich-jetzt-tun-bitte-helft-mir.html


----------



## reingefallen74 (13 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...0-was-soll-ich-jetzt-tun-bitte-helft-mir.html




... ok, was soll ich jetzt tun?


----------



## wahlhesse (13 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Den Mauszeiger auf den blauen Text bewegen und mit der linken Maustaste einmal draufklicken. Es öffnet sich dann ein Fenster, wo alles genau beschrieben ist, was man tun soll oder vielleicht doch nicht tun soll.

Wir bieten hier ausschliesslich Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe. Wenn die nicht angenommen werden kann oder man zu faul zum Lesen ist, hat man schlicht Pech gehabt. Von solchen Internetnutzern lebt die "Branche".

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (13 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> oder man zu faul zum Lesen ist, hat man schlicht Pech gehabt.


Der Thread hat jetzt über 700 Postings. Was glauben User, die jetzt immer noch 
fragen "was soll ich tun", was in den 700 Postings steht. Rezepte  für Klösse ?


----------



## Badener79206 (14 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo ,
mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, mir ging es genauso beim öffnen der WEB-Side.
Deutlich ist der Hinweis auf Kosten nicht zu erkennen. Das sind einfach [.........]. Sollte weiterhin irgendwelche Forderungen von 
Win-loads.net kommen, bilden wir ein Forum, denn mit Sicherheit geht es noch vielen so wie uns. 
Gruß Badener79206


----------



## Badener79206 (14 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Badener79206

Selten so ein Misst gelesen. Mach Dir mal Gedanken über Sittenwiedrigkeit und schau Dir mal die WEB-Side doch mal genau an. Die passt zu Ostern, denn da werden ja auch Ostereier versteckt. In dem Sinne Frohe Ostern und erfolgreiches Ostereier suchen.


----------



## teider (14 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

...liegt es an meiner unterentwickelten Auffassungsgabe, wenn ich aus den letzten beiden Beiträgen irgendwie nicht schlau werde?

Was insgesamt auffällt, ist die unglaubliche Faulheit etlicher Zeitgenossen: In diesem Thread gibt es jede Menge Schilderungen der "Probleme", mindestens ebensooft Ratschläge, wie man sich verhalten sollte - aber das scheint irgendwie für'n Ar.... Statt einfach zu lesen, wird immer wieder gefragt, was denn jetzt zu tun sei usw. Da wird geschrieben, man werde sich an einen Anwalt wenden, im nächsten Halbsatz taucht jedoch die offensichtlich unvermeidliche Frage auf, wie man sich jetzt verhalten solle...

Abgesehen davon, daß damit auch den geduldigsten Mods irgendwann der Spaß vergeht, zeigt es Leuten wie diesen win-loads-Typen doch nur, daß wirklich ein Großteil der Menschheit hinreichend blöd oder faul (nicht selten auch kombiniert) scheint, um mit entsprechenden "Geschäftspraktiken" die angestrebten Ziele zu erreichen...


----------



## webwatcher (14 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



teider schrieb:


> . Abgesehen davon, daß damit auch den geduldigsten Mods irgendwann der Spaß vergeht,


Ab und zu gestatte ich mir mal etwas Ungeduld. Darüber mich zu 
ärgern hab ich schon lange aufgegeben
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html
Die Antworten sind daher auch in erster Linie für die Nur-Leser bestimmt.
 Im Durchschnitt lesen 100-1000 mal mehr als posten.


----------



## zocker2104 (14 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

du bist aber nicht verpflichtet dort irgendwelche angaben zu deiner person zu machen
 (kopie der geburtsurkunde oder ähnliches)

ich ignoriere diese schreiben mittlerweile!

schönen gruß


----------



## Niclas (14 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



zocker2104 schrieb:


> ich ignoriere diese schreiben mittlerweile!


weise Entscheidung :dafuer:


----------



## zocker2104 (14 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

wie gesagt erst wenn eine schriftliche mahnung per post (vom gericht) eintrudelt wieder widersprechen

da die polizei schon bescheid weiß kann man sich dort auch gerne einen rat holen!

zudem helfen verbraucherzentrale auch!

vorallem nicht überweisen


----------



## Captain Picard (14 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



zocker2104 schrieb:


> wie gesagt erst wenn eine schriftliche mahnung per post (vom gericht) eintrudelt wieder widersprechen


die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid von einem Nutzlosseitenbetreiber 
zu Gesicht zu bekommen, (  so heißt der Wisch ) bewegt sich bei 0,000001% 
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## gauner (14 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Mir ist genau des gleiche passiert!! kein Wunder !Es wird ja nirgends klar darauf hingewiesen meiner Meinung nach ist das verdammt mieser [.......] aber des ist ja nichts neues! Gibt es ja schon lange. Ich lass mich nicht einschüchtern!Sollen die doch Detektiv spielen und mich finden im Notfall werd ich natürlich zahlen oder einfach mit Anwalt drohen der wäre aber teuerer als 90 euro naja ist sowiso leere Drohung die Hoffen eben dass die Leute zahlen...... aussderdem bin ich Minderjährig also haben sie Rechtlich sowiso keine Chance hehe ist ja lächerlich phh armselig.......


----------



## rooster61 (14 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Die Antworten sind daher auch in erster Linie für die Nur-Leser bestimmt.
> Im Durchschnitt lesen 100-1000 mal mehr als posten.


Kriege beim "Nur-Mitlesen" schon die Krise.
Und von Euch wird noch Rechtsberatung erwartet.
! Ich ziehe in aller Hochachtung den Hut ! 

Mal eine andere Frage:
Plane Aushänge beim Metzger Bäcker etc.

In etwa:
Auf dubiose Internetseite reingefallen?
Schreiben vom Inkassobüro?
Schreiben vom Rechtsanwalt O. T.?
Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe gibt es unter:
Start: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Habt Ihr da Erfahrungen?
Gibt´s so was schon? Wenn ja, wo?

Würde mir gerne ( meine rare ) Zeit zum Texten sparen


----------



## Marci-Man (16 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo meine Freundin hat einen Tag vor Oster diese E-Mail bekommen !

[noparse] 
*Proinkasso GmbH"<[email protected] 
Gesendet 
Sa 11 Apr 2009 08:20:56 CEST 

Wichtige Nachricht für S! [455941] 
 
Sehr geehrte/r Frau S, 
sind Sie sich über die Konsequenzen Ihres Zahlungsverzuges im klaren?
Wie wir Ihnen bereits per E-Mail mitgeteilt haben, wurden wir mit dem Einzug der offenen Forderung (Forderung der media intense GmbH Zugang zu Win-Loads.net (12 Monate))beauftragt. 
Folgende Daten sind über Sie gespeichert: 
IP Nummer xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
Anmelde Timestamp ##AnemldeDateTime##
Sollten wir in den nächsten Tagen weder eine Zahlung verbuchen können noch eine sonstige Rückmeldung auf diese Email erhalten, werden wir technisch überprüfen lassen, ob die uns vorliegenden Personendaten zu der hier verwendeten Email-Adresse passen. Wir werden damit ermitteln, ob unter Umständen betrügerisch im falschen Namen bestellt wurde.
Wir fordern Sie daher auf die Schuldsumme, sowie die bisher aufgelaufenen Kosten, die Sie infolge Ihres Zahlungsverzuges (BGB §284, 286) zu tragen haben, an uns auf folgendes Konto innerhalb der nächsten 4 Tage zu überweisen. 
Proinkasso GmbH, Frankfurter Sparkasse 1822, Kto.-Nr. xxxxxxxxx, BLZ xxxxxxxxxx
Die Gesamtforderung beträgt 172,21 Euro.
Bitte geben Sie folgendes Aktenzeichen auf dem Überweisungsträger an: []
Sollten Sie aus dem Ausland (Österreich, Schweiz überweisen benötigt Ihre Bank noch die folgenden Angaben: IBAN: DE[], Swift (BIC) HELADEF1822
Ihre Forderung setzt sich wie folgt zusammen: 
Hauptforderung [] Zugang zu Win-Loads.net (12 Monate): 96,00 Euro + Mahnkosten: 7,50 Euro + Lastschriftkosten: 0,00 Euro + Inkassokosten: 68,71 Euro = Gesamtforderung: 172,21 Euro.
----Zahlungen sind nur an die Proinkasso GmbH möglich----
Bei Zahlungsschwierigkeiten senden Sie uns bitte das nachfolgende Formular per Brief an die Proinkasso GmbH, Rodenbacher Chaussee 6, 63457 Hanau oder per Fax 06181-90601028 zu.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
- Bitte schicken Sie diese Vereinbarung per Brief oder Telefax an 06181-90601028 - 
Postanschrift:
Proinkasso GmbH
Rodenbacher Chaussee 6
D- 63457 Hanau

Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung per Abbuchungsauftrag (ohne Mehrkosten)
Hiermit erkenne ich die oben genannte Forderung in vollem Umfang an. Da ich den Betrag nicht einer Summe ausgleichen kann, möchte ich in monatlichen Raten zahlen:
Aktenzeichen: xxxxxxxxxxxx
Anzahl der Raten (max 6 Raten):
1. Rate am (zum 1. oder 15. eines Monats):
Ihre Telefonnummer (bei Rückfragen):
...................................................................
Abbuchungsauftrag für die Bank
Kontoinhaber:
Straße:
PLZ, Ort:

Kontonummer:
Bankleitzahl:
Name der Bank:
Ort der Bank:
Hiermit bitte(n) ich/wir Sie widerruflich, die von für mich/uns
bei Ihnen eingehenden Lastschriften zu Lasten meines/unseres Kontos
mit der obengenannten Kontonummer einzulösen, sofern Deckung vorhanden ist.

............                             ...................
Datum                                     Ihre Unterschrift
Hiermit informieren wir Sie gem. § 33 Abs. 1 Bundesdatenschutzgesetz, dass wir die zu Ihrer Person vorliegenden Daten gespeichert haben.
Bei Fragen können Sie uns werktags zwischen 09:00-12:00 und 14:00-17:00 Uhr unter 0180-5090516 (0,14 Euro/min) telefonisch erreichen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Ihr Proinkasso Team
Proinkasso GmbH
Rodenbacher Chaussee 6
D-63457 Hanau
Bekannt durch Rundfunk und TV
Zugelassenes Inkasso-Unternehmen nach Art.1 § 1 Abs. 2 des RBerG
Proinkasso GmbH/Rodenbacher Chaussee 6/D-63457 Hanau/HR Hanau HRB 7142  /Geschäftsführer: S[...]S[...]/Amtsgericht Hanau HRB 7142, Steuernr.: 44 241 40101


Tolles Ostergeschenk ich könnte mich wegschmeissen vor lachen wenn es nicht so ein ernstes Tehma wäre!!!


 
*[/noparse]


----------



## teider (16 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

...und der Käse ist es wert, hier gepostet zu werden?


----------



## SEP (16 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Keine Ahnung - es sollte wohl so sein.

Und die ganzen Formatierungespielchen waren wohl auch nötig, weshalb ich keine Lust habe, das umzuformatieren. 

Der Text ist aber auch schon mehrfach hier zitiert worden und weder neu noch interessant.
_
modaction.sep_


----------



## Saarländer25 (16 April 2009)

*www.win-loads.net*

Hallo allerseits!!

Ich habe mal eine Frage:
Mitte März bin ich, da ich mir ein Programm downloaden wollte, irgendwie auf die Seite win-loads.net geraten. Da ich mich bei sowas nicht mit meinen echten Daten registriere, gab ich eine Ausweich-Mailadresse ein sowie Buchstabenfolgen als Angaben zu meiner Person.
Anschließend hab ich mein Profil über den an die Ausweich-Mailadresse versendeten Link aktiviert. Danach sah ich nun, dass ich gerade einen 2-Jahres-Vertrag mit 96 € pro Jahr abgeschlossen hatte!!
Ich ging direkt zurück auf die Seite, über die ich erstmals den Link zu win-loads.net fand, und da stand tatsächlich, dass ich durch die Registrierung dieses Abo abschließen werde. Das habe ich aber nicht gesehen!!
Sofort habe ich meine Ausweich-Mailadresse gelöscht und bis heute nichts mehr von diesem Sachverhalt gehört.
Nun bekam ich heute an meine echte Mailadresse eine e-Mail von denen, dass dies die letzte Warnung vor der Einschaltung eines Inkassobüros sei und sie mir schon Rechnungen und Mahnungen zugestellt hätten...

Was soll ich nun tun??
Und woher haben die meine echte Mailadresse??

Hoffe, es kann mir jemand helfen...


----------



## KatzenHai (16 April 2009)

*AW: www.win-loads.net*



Saarländer25 schrieb:


> Hoffe, es kann mir jemand helfen...


Helfen Sie sich selbst - lesen sie etwa die letzten vier Seiten dieses Threads und/oder die allgemeinen Informationen oben auf dieser Seite.


----------



## Saarländer25 (16 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Danke für die Info, KatzenHai!!
Bin neu hier und hab mich noch nicht so zurecht gefunden.
Bin auch wohl mit meinem Thema in diesen Thraed verschoben worden.

Wenn ich das richtig rauslese sollte ich nun wohl schleunigst der letzten Mahnung (die ich für mich auch zugleich die erste ist, die ich erhalten habe) widersprechen?!
Muss ich da nur den Widerspruch reinschreiben, oder auch den Sachverhalt erklären, dass ich mich anmeldete, da ich dachte, es sei kostenfrei??


----------



## Saarländer25 (16 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Aber wie sind die an meine richtige e-Mail-Adresse gekommen??


----------



## webwatcher (16 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Saarländer25 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig rauslese sollte ich nun wohl schleunigst der letzten Mahnung (die ich für mich auch zugleich die erste ist, die ich erhalten habe) widersprechen?!



>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Grischi (16 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hey,
weiß jemand wie man sich bei win-load abmelden kann?


----------



## KatzenHai (16 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Falls man von einem wirksamen Vertrag ausgehen wollte, wäre ggf. eine Kündigung der richtige Weg.

Ist das denn bei Ihnen der Fall??

:-?


----------



## zocker2104 (17 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Mahnungen via e-mail muss man nicht widersprechen erst dem gerichtlichem mahnbescheid muss widersprochen werden

ICH Ignoriere alle mails dieser firma!

spamfilter()

gruß

daniel


----------



## serk0 (18 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Nach Ablauf dieser letzten Frist sehen wir uns leider gezwungen unser Inkassounternehmen mit dem Eintreiben der Forderung zu beauftragen. Um hohe Inkasso-, Anwalts-, Gerichts- und Verfahrenkosten sowie auch Kontopfändungen zu vermeiden, bitten wir Sie Ihre Zahlungsverpflichtung nunmehr ernst zu nehmen.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

media intense GmbH
Win-Loads.net

Ich dreh bald durch

wann hören die mal auf und was soll ich machen?

wird dass jetzt die naechsten 10 Jahre so witer gehen oder was?


----------



## dvill (18 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Geht der Müllfilter im Mailprogramm nicht oder wo ist das Problem?


----------



## webwatcher (18 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



serk0 schrieb:


> wird dass jetzt die naechsten 10 Jahre so witer gehen oder was?


Entweder du legst dir ein gutes Spamfilter zu oder bessere Nerven.

Hier kannst du dich schon mal seelisch darauf vorbereiten:
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## lothar443 (18 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hallo an alle Leidensgenossen,
also, wenn ich so lese, wieviele Leute auf solchen Internetforen, wie diese hier und z.B. forum.sat1.de etc. dem Anbieter win-loads.net, auf den Leim gegangen sind:wall:, dann müßte man diese Seite auch sperren lassen können. Denn wahrscheinlich ist das nur die Spitze vom Eisberg, - wieviele sich der Geschäftspraxis dieses merkwürdigen Internetdienstanbieters resigniert ergeben, ist nur zu vermuten. Seriös ist die Praxis, bei der man vermeintlich auf das Widerrufsrecht verzichten muß, jedenfalls nicht. Ein Unternehmen, dass dem Kunden die Möglichkeit des Irrtums von vornherein nimmt, stellt sich schon dadurch selbst an den Pranger. Sie vermutet ja sicherlich, dass die Leute schnell merken, was für ein Windei das ist, und wollen dann nicht, dass man nach reiflicher Überlegung sich umentscheiden kann. Wer ein gutes Produkt anbietet, der braucht auch nicht zu befürchten, dass viele Kunden vom Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen.
Ich habe durch die Beiträge hier aber Mut bekommen:sun:. Ich werde die geforderten 192€ (24 Monate á 8€) nicht bezahlen. Ich habe über Internet widersprochen und den Widerruf erklärt innerhalb der gesetzlichen 14 Tage. Darauf verzichten zu müssen ist meines Erachtens sittenwidrig, wozu ist denn ein solches Gesetz sonst überhaupt verfaßt worden?
Bin mal gespannt ob 'win-loads.net' es bis zum Gerichtsverfahren treiben wird ! -- wünsche allen die Kraft, gegen solch Vertragsklauseln ankämpfen zu können -- m.f.G. Lothar Ziegler (lothar443)


----------



## webwatcher (18 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



lothar443 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob 'win-loads.net' es bis zum Gerichtsverfahren treiben wird !


Wesentlich weniger wahrscheinlich  als der Jackpot


----------



## ikarus (18 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

nö das geht nicht so weiter einfach ignorieren ich hab mich im januar angemeldet und jetzt krieg ich keine emails mehr auch wenns lang gedauert hat 

und am ende kommen dann immer so lustige emails aber auf alle fälle hab ich keine mehr aufgemacht weil wenn die das mitkriegen das du die liest hören die erst recht nicht mehr auf


----------



## ikarus (18 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ach keine sorge du brauchst denen nicht antworten 
ich habs jetzt 4 monate durchgemacht und bin mir relativ sicher ich bin durchgekommen denn ich hab seit 20 tagen keine email mehr bekommen und normalerweise kommen die jaalle 2 wochen naja auch egal ich hab auf alle fälle ignoriert und bin nicht auf die emails gegangen


----------



## webwatcher (18 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Mit einem  guten Spamfilter ist es völlig wurscht wie oft und  wielange der Emailmahnmüll kommt


----------



## ikarus (18 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ja aber viele haben trotzdem amgst das ihnen was pasiert und deswegen schreib ich das weil nie jemand geschrieben hat wie lang es gedauert hat


----------



## webwatcher (18 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wir beobachten die Nutzlosbranche schon seit fast vier Jahren und können es immer
 noch nicht vorhersagen.

[ir]
Dass du das bereits nach dem ersten Zusammentreffen kannst,  ist außerordentlich beeindruckend. 
Alle Achtung!  Hellseher oder sowas ähnliches?
[/ir]


----------



## dvill (19 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



ikarus schrieb:


> wie lang es gedauert hat


Es dauert nur so lange, bis man merkt, dass man mit dem Inkassozauber mächtig verladen wird. Das ist Kasperle-Theater zum Erschrecken von Unerfahrenen.

Wenn man durchblickt, ist der Schrecken vorbei. Der Mahndroh-Müll stellt kein Entsorgungsproblem dar. Altpapier ist Wertstoff.


----------



## Gabbatis (19 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich mich durch scheinbar tausende Seiten gelesen habe, werde ich auch mal was zum Thema beitragen.
Auch ich habe mich auf win-loads angemeldet :wall:
und dabei den schicken Kasten mit den Kosten übersehen.
Zum Glück habe ich mich aber nach erfolgreicher Anmeldung dann doch dagegen entschieden dort etwas zu downloaden und die Seite einfach wieder verlassen. 
Nach 2 Stunden kam mir das ganze doch sehr merkwürdig vor und ich hab mir die Seite noch mal angeschaut und alles zu den Kosten gefunden. Aber anstatt mal vorher im Internet nachzulesen habe ich dann direkt die Anmeldung storniert.

Zum Glück kam dann diese Antwort::-D



> _Hallo, XX,_
> 
> _hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen den Erhalt des Widerrufs._
> 
> ...


 
Ich würd sagen da bin ich noch mal mit dem Schrecken davon gekommen, dass ich weder irgendeine Rechnung bezahlt hab, noch jetzt zugespamt werde...


----------



## soundso (19 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Mittlerweile forder die proinkasso GmbH, dass man das Geld auf das [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Treuhandkonto der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei Kristina Straßburg  überweisen solle. Wisst ihr was über diese Anwältin?
[/FONT]


----------



## rooster61 (19 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



soundso schrieb:


> Mittlerweile forder die proinkasso GmbH, dass man das Geld auf das [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Treuhandkonto der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei Kristina Straßburg überweisen solle. Wisst ihr was über diese Anwältin?
> [/FONT]


Bei mir stand nur K. Str..urg.
Bis je gegoogled.
Gleicher Sitz:
Rodenbacher Chaussee, Hanau.
Häuptling der ProInkasso heißt auch Straßb..g
Und das ganze in einem "Miet-Mich-Büro".
Hört sich echt "seriös" an. ROFL LACH
Für die die sich für die Finanzlage der ProInkasso interessieren:
www.eBundesanzeiger.de
Die amtliche Veröffentlichung aller Kapitalgesellschaften.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

TGZ Hanau GmbH
In Hanau, in der 





> Geburtsstadt der Brüder Grimm


 - da hat Proinkasso auch ein Büro, gehört zu den Mietern desselben Unternehmens - aber: es ist ein anderes Zimmer
http://www.tgz-hanau.de/11_mieterliste_detail.php?idsel=22

Also befindet man sich da in guter Gesellschaft. Naja, sagen wir mal: in _passender_ Gesellschaft...
Apropos "gute Gesellschaft"... Was die Gesellschafter des Technologie- und Gründerzentrums für gute Gesellschaft halten und was nicht - wäre das nicht eine Frage wert? An die Stadt Hanau z.B., oder das örtliche IHK, oder an Commerz-, Volks-, Dresdner und Deutsche Bank?

http://www.tgz-hanau.de/05_gesellsch.php
[...]


----------



## lothar443 (20 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

..... habe ich dann direkt die Anmeldung storniert.


----------



## lothar443 (20 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ja-- ja -- , wenn mir bewußt gewesen wäre, dass ich mich da irgendwo mit Beitragspflichten angemeldet habe, hätte ich auch sofort versucht zu stornieren. 
So habe ich ja jetzt auch Widerspruch eingelegt habe .
-- Aber das war ja da irgendwie, weiß selber nicht mehr genau wie, nicht auf Anhieb zu erkennen. 
Jetzt wo ich mir die Start-Homepage von 'Win-loads-net' ansehe ist mir das auch völlig schleierhaft, wie ich das hätte übersehen können. 
Die einzige Erklärung für mich ist die, dass ich irgendwie über 'links' auf eine andere Anmeldeseite geleitet worden bin, die nicht die Gebühren bzw. einen Abo-Vertag haben erkennen lassen,
Okay - aber der Clou und die Frechheit ist eben diese Klausel, dass man auf das Widerrufrecht vermeintlich zu verzichten hat 
- - stellt sich die Frage eben, warum gibt es denn bei 'WIN-LOADS.NET' eine solch kundenfeindlich Bedingungsvorraussetzung ??


----------



## lothar443 (20 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

die oben gemachte Erklärung habe ich auf den Beitrag von 'Gabbatis' auf Seite 77 gemünzt -- Danke und viele liebe Grüße --


----------



## webwatcher (20 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



lothar443 schrieb:


> Jetzt wo ich mir die Start-Homepage von 'Win-loads-net' ansehe ist mir das auch völlig schleierhaft, wie ich das hätte übersehen können.
> Die einzige Erklärung für mich ist die, dass ich irgendwie über 'links' auf eine andere Anmeldeseite geleitet worden bin, die nicht die Gebühren bzw. einen Abo-Vertag haben erkennen lassen,


so ist es > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html
bekannte Roßtäuschertricks


lothar443 schrieb:


> - - stellt sich die Frage eben, warum gibt es denn bei 'WIN-LOADS.NET' eine solch kundenfeindlich Bedingungsvorraussetzung ??


die ist nicht kundenfeindlich sondern ungültig bzw rechtswidrig


----------



## DC6B (20 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



soundso schrieb:


> Mittlerweile forder die proinkasso GmbH, dass man das Geld auf das [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Treuhandkonto der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei Kristina Straßburg  überweisen solle. Wisst ihr was über diese Anwältin?
> [/FONT]



Ja, hab ich auch bekommen - sollte evtl die vorherige Bank der Proinkasso gekündigt haben ? Wäre ja äusserst erfreulich ! 

Details über die Anwältin findet man hier in der Suche der Bundesrechtsanwaltskammer Bundesweites Amtliches Anwaltsverzeichnis

[edit]


----------



## nurse (21 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hallo ihr lieben...
ich fang mal damit an...
ich habe MSN auf meinem pc, was aber in letzter zeit fehlerhaft is, was für mich ein grund war, MSN neu zu installieren. ich suchte auf google seiten, in denen ich mein MSN downloaden kann.
somit kam ich auf die win-load seite, die den MSN-download angeblich anbietet.
auf dieser seite kam erst dieses anmeldeformular. iwie war ich von anfang an skeptisch, aber aus welchen gründen auch immer, füllte ich das formular dennoch aus...
ich muss dazu sagen, MIT FALSCHEN DATEN! (ich bin sehr vorsichtig mit richtigen daten im internet).
ich dachte, wenn ich dieses anmeldeformular ausfülle, gelang ich somit zu meinem gewünschten MSN-dienst. ich akzeptierte die AGB´S und klickte auf anmelden...ich kam dennoch überhaupt nicht mit dieser seite zurecht, hab deren dienst nicht verstanden un nutze diesbezüglich auch überhaupt nichts davon. daraufhin erhielt ich per mail eine rechnung von knapp hundert euro, weil ich angeblich einen 12monatigen vertrag mit win load eingegangen wäre. sofort schickte ich den widerruf per email...2 tage später kam, dass ich angeblich auf mein widerrufsrecht verzichtet hätte.
ich muss sagen, dass ich davon nichts weiss, un mir nur vorstellen kann, dass ich, als ich mein häckchen bei den AGB´s machte, somit auf mein widerrufsrecht verzichtet haben muss (sowas ist doch aber geseztlich nich ok??!!!)
zudem schickten sie mir ein link, in dem zu sehen war, dass die für mich in rechnung gestellte kosten offensichtlich waren und nicht, wie auf vielen seiten "versteckt" waren.
ich muss leider zugeben, dass ich bei der anmeldung sehr geschlampt habe, nicht sonderlich auf hinweise achtete, weil ich mir sicher war, dass wenn ich mich anmelde, lediglich meinen kostenlosen download erhalten werde! ich muss leider zugeben, dass (wenn man auf den link klickt) die kosten wirklich offensichtlich sind.
zudem, wie gesagt, habe ich falsche angaben gemacht (falscher vor und zuname).
sie schickten mir also noch eine mail, in der stand, dass sie meine IP-adresse an die polizei leiten und anzeige wegen betrug erstatten werden.
ich war wirklich sehr geschockt. letzendlich glaube ich aber, dass die seite in dem fall recht haben...
ich für meinen fall hab denen sofort meine richtige adresse angegeben, und sagte ihnen, dass sie doch bitte die rechnung an diese adresse schicken sollen.
erst heute las ich die zig einträge in den foren...
nun weiss ich nich, was ich glauben soll, bzw machen kann.
mein freund meint, dass ich einfach abwarten soll, bis meine rechnung(per post), bzw danach eine mahnung  von denen kommt, um damit dann zum anwalt zu gehen.
das werde ich auch tun.
dennoch glaube ich, dass die seite im recht ist, weil ja wie gesagt, die kosten offensichtlich waren und meine nich korrekten daten wirklich als betrug durchgehen könnten, oder was meint ihr?
liebe grüsse


----------



## webwatcher (21 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



nurse schrieb:


> dennoch glaube ich, dass die seite im recht ist, weil ja wie gesagt, die kosten offensichtlich waren und meine nich korrekten daten wirklich als betrug durchgehen könnten,


Lange Rede,  kurzer Sinn: weder noch 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html



nurse schrieb:


> sie schickten mir also noch eine mail, in der stand, dass sie meine IP-adresse an die polizei leiten und anzeige wegen betrug erstatten werden.
> ich war wirklich sehr geschockt.


Das altbekannte Ammenmärchen um zu erschrecken 
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/drohung-mit-der-ip-adresse/



nurse schrieb:


> erst heute las ich die zig einträge in den foren...
> nun weiss ich nich, was ich glauben soll, bzw machen kann.


Was in andern Foren steht ist deren Bier, unsere Hinweise ( Links oben auf der Seite ) sind
 von qualifizierten Juristen geprüft 
Wenn dir das nicht reicht > Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt


----------



## teider (21 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



nurse schrieb:


> ...zudem schickten sie mir ein link, in dem zu sehen war, dass die für mich in rechnung gestellte kosten offensichtlich waren und nicht, wie auf vielen seiten "versteckt" waren...
> 
> ...ich muss leider zugeben, dass (wenn man auf den link klickt) die kosten wirklich offensichtlich sind...
> 
> ...


 
...da ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, daß jemand allen Ernstes solche Ansichten hegt, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob Du vielleicht von "win-loads" gesponsort wirst oder direkt zu dem Laden gehörst...


----------



## webwatcher (21 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Sei bitte vorsichtig mit derartigen Unterstellungen/Vermutungen. 
Eins steht aber mit Sicherheit fest. Gelesen worden ist absolut nichts. Weder 
vom Thread noch von den Infos. 

Selbst wenn es so wäre,  ist doch eine wunderbare Gelegenheit, erneut die bis
 zum Überdruss durchgekauten  Pseudoargumente erneut zu zerpflücken.


----------



## teider (21 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Sei bitte vorsichtig mit derartigen Unterstellungen/Vermutungen.


 
...hab' doch geschrieben, daß sich *mir *die Frage stellt...


----------



## Luiggi123 (21 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo zusammen,
wie sollte es anders sein ... bin auch im "Zahlungsverteiler" mit € 96,-- von Win-Loads.
Habe mich unter ein Pseudonym angemeldet ( Name, Anschrift , Geb. Datum .... ) 
48 Std. später eine Rechnung erhalten mit einer 10 Tagesfrist. Am 12 Tag ( heute )erste Mahnung erhalten.
Habe mich nun bei der Verbraucherzentrale  Verbraucherzentrale Bayern : Internet 
erkundigt.
Die haben mir ein Musterbrief zur Abwehr einer unberechtigten Forderung für eine Internet-Service-Leistung gegenüber einer volljährigen Person gegeben.
Download unter:  
Verbraucherzentrale Bayern : Abzocke im Internet

Die Dame bei der VZ war sehr hilfsbereit und hat sich auch die Seite angesehen: Fazit: [.......] und man solle auf KEINEN Fall zahlen, und sich auch nicht von einem Inkasso-Büro einschüchtern lassen . Nur bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid die Frist des Widerrufsrecht von 2 Wochen einhalten -WICHTIG ! -
Ich habe heute per Mail den Musterbrief OHNE mein Adresse/Unterzeichnung nur mit Re-Nummer an die geschickt.  Ich warte ab und mache mir keine Sorgen


----------



## webwatcher (21 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

[ir]

Das ist schön, dass du die (wirklich kostenlosen) Ratschläge, die auf unserer Seite stehen
 ( Links oben) durch die Verbraucherzentrale bestätigt bekamst 

[/ir]


----------



## Captain Picard (21 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Luiggi123 schrieb:


> Die haben mir ein Musterbrief zur Abwehr einer unberechtigten Forderung für eine Internet-Service-Leistung gegenüber einer volljährigen Person gegeben.



Die scheinen ihre eigenen Erkenntnise nicht zu verwerten  und  weiterhin Schreibselitis mit Nutzlosen zu empfehlen 

ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009
In WISO:


			
				Markus Saller/VZ Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.



Hättest du einfacher  und  preiswerter  haben können
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Ein Frage:  hast du irgendetwas hier im Forum gelesen, bevor du diese ungeheuer neuen Erkenntnisse gepostet hast?
Was glaubst steht in den fast 800 Vorgängerpostings?  Empfehlungen für Wanderungen oder  Kochrezepte?


----------



## Luiggi123 (21 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

@ Captain Picard
Danke für dein "_Antwort_" .  Ist es nicht Sinn und Zweck sein Vorgehen / Erfahrung in einem Forum zu schreiben  auch wenn es schon x-mal  erwähnt wurde. So dürfte nach deiner Meinung  jedes Vorgehen bzw. die eigene Erfahrung nur einmal genannt werden.


----------



## webwatcher (21 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Luiggi123 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht Sinn und Zweck sein Vorgehen / Erfahrung in einem Forum zu schreiben  auch wenn es schon x-mal  erwähnt wurde.


Nach dem mehrhunderstentenmal  nähert sich   der zusätzliche Informationsgewinn asympthotisch  Null.
 Wozu machen wir uns  wohl die Mühe alles bisher bekannte in Informationsbeiträgen zu dokumentieren
und  ausführlich zu erklären. Nur mitzuteilen "ich auch" macht sehr wenig Sinn. Wenn das jeder der bisher 
über 100000 Leser dieses Threads täte?  Andere Threads in diesem Forum nähern sich der Millionengrenze.
Wage mir nicht vorzustellen, wenn nur  jeder 100. Leser " ich auch"  posten würde 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html und  gepostet

Wenn du mal soviel zum Nutzen der Leser und  Hilfesuchenden hier beigetragen hast 
wie captain picard, darfst du dich auch über seine Antwort mokieren.


----------



## nurse (21 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



teider schrieb:


> ...da ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, daß jemand allen Ernstes solche Ansichten hegt, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob Du vielleicht von "win-loads" gesponsort wirst oder direkt zu dem Laden gehörst...



es is eine kleine frechheit sowas in den raum zu stellen... mein problem is dasselbe wie von vielen anderen hier, und aus diesem grund ernst zunehmen!!! deine derarten kommentare kannst du gern für dich behalten :-D


----------



## jupp11 (21 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



nurse schrieb:


> mein problem is dasselbe wie von vielen anderen hier, und aus diesem grund ernst zunehmen!!!


Hast du denn jetzt die Zeit gefunden den Thread und die Infos zu lesen?

Es macht wenig Sinn immer wieder dieselben  Fragen zu dem Drohmüll der Nutzlosanbieter zu stellen.


----------



## nurse (21 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ja, hab ich... 
nur mal nebenbei noch zur information... diese foren sind da, um sich auzutauschen, nicht, um sich doof hinstellen zu lassen


----------



## ikarus (21 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

so isses


----------



## Immo (21 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



nurse schrieb:


> ... diese foren sind da, um sich auzutauschen


Austauschen ja, aber wenn immer dasselbe gefragt wird,  ist das eine  recht einseitige Angelegenheit.


----------



## nurse (21 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ich frage auch nich gezielt leute die sich über foreneinträge wie meinen ärgern, sondern, die mir wirklich helfen wollen/möchten/können, OHNE doofe kommentare von sich geben zu müssen


----------



## technofreak (21 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

back  to topic oder die Debatte  wandert in die Plauderecke


----------



## nurse (21 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

seh ich genauso...aber bei ständigen kommentaren wie diesen, *siehe oben.. hat wohl keiner mehr wirklich lust seine erfahrungen preis zugeben...


----------



## Antiscammer (21 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Dann stellt bitte eine wirklich konkrete Frage, die im Thread und in den Grundsatzartikeln noch nicht beantwortet wurde. Dann hilft Euch auch jemand.


----------



## teider (21 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



nurse schrieb:


> ...hat wohl keiner mehr wirklich lust seine erfahrungen preis zugeben...


 

...Du hattest in Deinem Beitrag mehrfach erwähnt, daß die Kosten ja in der Tat offensichtlich gewesen seien, falsche Angaben tatsächlich an Betrug grenzen und schließlich dem Nutzlos-Anbieter Deine korrekte Anschrift mitgeteilt, mit der Bitte, eine Rechnung dorthin zu senden. Was hat das mit "Erfahrungen" zu tun?

Wenn das, was Du geschrieben hast, Dein Ernst ist, dann bezahle doch einfach und fettich is - die win-loads-Figuren wird's sicher freuen...


----------



## tensai_dayokami (21 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

:wall:
:wall:
bin im februar auf die seite verlinkt worden und hab mir erst was bei gedacht, als ich nach konto-nummer etc gefragt wurde, war abba zu dem zeitpunkt leider schon registriert.
Bezahlen werde ich natürlich nicht, angefochten bzw. den vertrag erst gar nicht annerkannt habe ich sofort. Natürlich sind diese [........] von winnilinne mit ihren mustermails echt hartnäckig, und da ich ne zeit lang echt langeweile habe hab ich n bissel brieferles geschrieben. 
Hab die ja echt oft drauf hingewießen, dass ich weiß das die betrüger sind, was die "entschieden zurückdrängen" schwall schwall xD Ich hab auch nur ma hingeschrieben das ich erdnussbutter mag, zurück kam: "wir haben ihre aussage zur kenntniss genommen und weißen sie darauf hin, dass diese in späteren gerichtsverfahren gegen sie verwendet werden kann!"
Stellen wir uns das doch ma bildlich vor:
"Herr Richter, der angeklagte mag erdnussbutter!" *badabong* xD jaa iss schon peinlich,also lasst euch raten, die ihr das durchlest: nich antworten, die geben nie auf, es sei denn die hören nichts mehr von euch. 
Die lesen eh nur die ersten paar sätze und wurchteln sich so ne schnieke einladung für euch und dann gehts nach muster.
Wenn große nachfrage herscht, kann ihc mal alle musterbriefe zusammenstellen und hier veröffentlichen, falls das nicht gegen die forumsregeln verstoßt.


----------



## webwatcher (21 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



tensai_dayokami schrieb:


> Wenn große nachfrage herscht, kann ihc mal alle musterbriefe zusammenstellen und hier veröffentlichen, falls das nicht gegen die forumsregeln verstoßt.


Danke aber unsere offizielle Empfehlung steht  hier:  

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## lothar443 (21 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo an alle, 
da ich nun schon meinen Fall schilderte, denke ich, dass es den ein oder anderen interessiert, wie es live weitergeht,- - - 
heute habe ich folgende Antwort von 'win-loads-net' auf meinen Vertragswiderruf erhalten:



> Sehr geehrter Herr [..........],
> 
> Sie haben bei der Anmeldung auf Win-Loads.net einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag zur Nutzung
> unseres Dienstes abgeschlossen.
> ...


Ja - das klingt schon einschüchternd, und ohne die vielen Beiträge, Hinweise und guten Ratschläge hier würde ich vielleicht einknicken _-_ aber, nun werde ich also auf diesen Brief nicht reagieren - erst wieder falls ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht eintrifft, 
-danke - melde mich wieder, wenn's was neues gibt - ciao


----------



## tensai_dayokami (21 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

:roll: jeeez.... das iss genau das selbe was die mir geschrieben hamm, ich hatte auch erst magenschmerzen, abba die blöffen einfach nur vor sich hin.
Ich finde allerdings, dass diese schmarozerfirmen publik gemacht gehören, da reichen solche foren iwie nich aus..... 
dennoch ist es gut, dass man sich heir ein bissel selbstvertraun holen kann.


----------



## webwatcher (21 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



lothar443 schrieb:


> - erst wieder falls ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht eintrifft,


Die Chance vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist bei weitem  größer.  

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de[


----------



## siljo2 (22 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo Leute, hab da mal ne Frage: Anfang Februar habe ich mich bei win-loads angemeldet, habe aber, wie die meisten hier, die Kosten nicht gesehen. Hab am Tag darauf, als ich die Rechnung erhalten habe widersprochen und behauptet, dass ich mich dort nicht angemeldet habe. Jetzt bekomme ich Briefe vom Inkassounternehmen und vom Rechtsanwalt. Ist es zu spät, wenn ich jetzt dem Anwalt schreibe, dass ich minderjährig bin. Wenn ja, kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, denn ich habe kein Bock mehr auf ihre Briefe.
Mfg
siljo2


----------



## tensai_dayokami (22 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Dasmit dem schreiben, du seist minderjährig, kannste machen, kannste dir aber auch sparen, wie du willst.
So oder so werden die und ihr anwalt das nicht aktzeptieren, wage ich zu behaupten, weil es nur um geldmacherei geht mit erpressung und drohung. 
Dafür hamm die auch nen musterbrief, in dem dann bestimmt sowas stehn wird wie: " schicken sie uns ne geburtsurkunde!" und spätestans da dürfte dir auffallen, das die einfach nur dreist sinn:roll:


----------



## lothar443 (22 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Tja, hallo nochmal, es sind noch nichteinmal 24 Stunden vergangen:roll:, und es geht schon weiter... jetzt habe ich folgende E-Mail bekommen, habe selber nichts geschrieben und nicht reagiert *- diese G[ edit] - (ich tendiere dazu, Dinge zu verniedlichen!)- *, ist für die ja kein Aufwand, wenn die diese Routine-Briefe vorgefertigt womöglich mit einem 'Autostart' versehen verschicken : 



> Sehr geehrter Herr [........],
> 
> wir haben Ihnen die Möglichkeit gegeben unser Produktangebot am Anmeldetag kostenlos zu testen und
> innerhalb der Testphase zu entscheiden, ob Sie mit unserem Angebot zufrieden sind.
> ...




es geht weiter Fortsetzung folgt, 
bis dann 
tschö :smile:


----------



## noahmoah (22 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hi Leute ich bin 12 jahre alt und habe bie win loads ein free dowload gedowlaoded und habe mich angemeldet so mir wurde bereits gedroht bei einer überprüfung und dem ergebniss wegen falschen daten mich wegeen betrugs anzuzeigen! was soll ich jetzt tun ich brauche dringend hilf von wem der sich in solchen fällen auskennt!!! was soll ich tun??


----------



## webwatcher (22 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



noahmoah schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich bin 12 jahre alt und habe bie win loads ein free dowload gedowlaoded und habe mich angemeldet so mir wurde bereits gedroht bei einer überprüfung und dem ergebniss wegen falschen daten mich wegeen betrugs anzuzeigen! was soll ich jetzt tun ich brauche dringend hilf von wem der sich in solchen fällen auskennt!!! was soll ich tun??


 Informier deine Eltern, die sind dafür zuständig.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?
> 
> ....
> 
> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.


 Lass sie die Infos lesen, Links oben auf der Seite.

Die Drohung mit Betrug ist Schwachsinn.


----------



## BlaBla (22 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Habe grade die "Letzte Mahnung" vor der Inkasso Firma bekommen. Nach langem warten ist es endlich soweit endlich endlich ist sie da:-D hier die schreiben ja so einen Müll!! Zitat anfang :



> Bei Zahlung bitte angeben:
> 
> Rechnungs-Nr.: W****
> 
> ...


 / Zitat ende
das is ja wohl mal so ... lustig
OMG Gerichts kosten^^ ich glaube ich werde eher vom Blitz 2 mal hintereinader getroffen als das die mich vors Gericht zerren 
Naja das wars erst mal wieder von mir 
Mfg BlaBla


----------



## klausli (23 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallöchen an alle,

Ich hab mich dummerweise auch dort angemeldet, dies aber nicht in dem wissen das ich ein vertrag abschließe geschweige denn das der kram etwas kostet. glücklicherweise habe ich nicht meine richtigen daten angegeben, nur die mail adresse und mein name stimmen. nun wollte ich diese situation ausnutzen und hab denen geschrieben das ich mich dort nicht angemeldet habe und vermute das dritte meine daten benutzt haben. heute kam dann ne mail von denen von wegen ermittlungsverfahren der polizei und das sie mit meiner ip adresse rausfinden wer ich bin....

was soll ich nur machen? garnicht mehr auf die[ edit] reagieren? oder sicherheitshalber schreiben das ich mich doch angemeldet habe aber nicht in dem wissen ein vertrag einzugehen???


----------



## tensai_dayokami (23 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

genau das selba war anfangs bei mir, kannst denen aber schreiben was du willst, die bleiben fest dabei, dass du denne "ihr" geld zahlen sollst.:wall: 
Ich hab zum beispiel genauso wie die geplöfft und hab gesagt, mein anwalt kennt die und die brauchen erst gar nicht zu versuchen mich zu nerven! Die Aussage, eine dritte person habe meine daten verwendet, hab ich zurückgezogen. 
Genauso gut könntest du aber auch gar nix zurückschreiben oda irgendnen schwachsin wie: "Katzen sind bälle, bälle sind rund. Beißen Bälle Hunde?" 
[ edit] 
Ich versuch denen ma ne mail mit betreff: "AW: Letzte Mahnung!" zu schicken, hab zar besagte mahnung noch nich erhalten abba ich will sehn in welchem musterdie arbeiten.


----------



## webwatcher (23 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



klausli schrieb:


> was soll ich nur machen? ?



Nachdem  du den Thread gefunden hast, wie wäre es mit lesen? 
 Was du schilderst, ist schon dutzendende Male durchgekaut.


PS: Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nicht erlaubt, das gilt für jeden hier! 
( auch nicht mit rethorischen Tricks "ich würde" )
Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe:  siehe Links oben auf der Seite


----------



## tensai_dayokami (23 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wie angekündigt bin ich dabei einen Versuch mit den leuts von win-loads.net zu statuieren.
Dazu habe ich folgene Email mit dem Betreff "AW:LETZE MAHNUNG!" geschrieben:



> Der Vetrag ist ungültig und annerkennen werde ich ihn niemals. Wenn sie "ihr" geld haben wollen, dann können se jetzt schonmal fürs Gericht sparen. Dazu sollten sie aber erst einen gerichtlichen Mahnungsbescheid erwirken, diesen können sie ja gerne an meine Adresse schicken, sofern sie die haben. Haben sie nicht? das ist schade, weil aus zuverlässiger Quelle weiß ich das sie wohl nichts mit meiner IP anfangen können, da nach ner woche die Rückverfolgung unmöglich ist.
> Mit Freundlichem Abschiedsgruß
> [.......]
> 
> ...


----------



## Luiggi123 (23 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

@ klausli
bei mir ist/war es genaus  pseudo Adresse .... nur richtige E-Mail Adresse.
Ich habe zwar nach der Ersten Mahnung einen Standartbrief  gesendet ,was die aber 
nicht interessiert bzw am Ar... vorbeigeht.  Was ich damit sagen will, ist das ich überhaut nicht mehr  auf irgendwas reagieren werden  AUSSER es kommt was vom Gericht. Aber soweit wird es sicher nieeeeeeee kommen .  Nicht verunsichern lassen [ edit]


----------



## hello_sunshine (23 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo an alle,

so, ich habe jetzt auch noch mal ne Frage zu diesen ganzen Geschichten. Natürlich bin ich auch reingefallen. Ich habe mich mit einem falschen Namen und ner falschen Adresse angemeldet - so weit so gut.
Jetzt habe ich aber herausgefunden, dass meine Fakeadresse tatsächlich existiert auf der Welt.
Ich habe mich über das Verhalten bei [..........] informiert und weiß auch, dass sie mir nichts tun können, bis ein Schreiben vom Gericht kommt. Auf dieses muss man aber dann reagieren und widerrufen. Was ist, wenn sie dieses Schreiben zur angegebenen Adresse senden? Ich weiß das ja dann nicht und kann nicht widerrufen. Und dann hab ich wirklich ein Problem, oder?
Hat jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## jupp11 (23 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



hello_sunshine schrieb:


> Und dann hab ich wirklich ein Problem, oder?


Eine Frage: Läufst   du immer mit einem Blitzableiter auf dem Kopf rum? 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit nämlich dafür,  dass dich ein Blitz trifft,  ist wesentlich größer  höher  dein Schreckensszenario.

PS:  Irgendwie kommt mir das so bekannt vor. Irgendwann hatte  schon jemand 
so eine Frage gestellt...


----------



## hello_sunshine (23 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Aber es gibt auch Leute, die vom Blitz getroffen werden 
Ne, ich glaub auch, dass nix passiert, aber wenn jemand zufällig weiß, wie da die Rechtslage aussieht, dann wär's nett, wenn ers posten würde. Lieber man weiß zu viel, als zu wenig


----------



## noahmoah (23 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

so ihr habt gesagt die können mir nichts also nur abwarten was da auf mich zu kommt oder????


----------



## Antiscammer (23 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



noahmoah schrieb:


> also nur abwarten was da auf mich zu kommt oder????



Es wird sich dabei um das hier handeln: :scherzkeks:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## noahmoah (23 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

[ edit]  antwort nein in echt was soll ich jetzt tun am 30.4 soll das geld da sein
:wall:


----------



## rooster61 (23 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



noahmoah schrieb:


> sch... antwort nein in echt was soll ich jetzt tun am 30.4 soll das geld da sein
> :wall:



Rechtsberatung kriegste beim Rechtsanwalt oder der Verbraucherzentrale.

Und ansonsten: Lesen - lesen - lesen

Die ersten 3 Seiten vom Thread - oder die letzten 3.


----------



## tensai_dayokami (23 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

vorschlag an ....okay...ich hab den namen vergessen.
Mach das so wie ich. RANDOM! xD
geh auf irgendeine seite dieses Threads und fang ab da an zu lesen. du wirst sehen: nach 5 seiten hassu genug selbstvertrauen dich selber zu beraten :-D:smile:
wirksam finde ich seite...5 glaub ich, da hat jemand ein paar paragraphen aufgelistet in denen dein weiteres handeln und deine überzeugung hintergrund bekommt 
also les abba les bevor du zahlen willst


----------



## challange (24 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo Leutz!
Bin natürlich auch darauf reingefallen obwohl ich ein Erfahrener Nutzer bin...Die haben von mir keine Adresse, Name- lediglich die Email. Nach erhalt der Rechnung per Email, nach prüfung meiner Mails am nächsten tag,  Wiederrief ich den Vertrag per Email, schrieb aber meinen vollen Namen darunter. Keine Antwort am nächsten tag und bis heute nichts. Ich rief also die Hotline an und ein Lustloser Mensch am anderen Ende Erzählte mir was vom Pferd und geistigem Eigentum (bla bla bla...). Klar machte ich mir da auch Gedanken und rief den Verbraucherschutz an. Abends recherchierte ich im Internet und habe auch dieses Forum gefunden. Ich habe die bestehenden 82 Seiten von vorne bis hinten gelesen und mir die Videos von Katzenjens angeschaut. Sollen die doch schicken was die wollen!! Ich bezahle nichts! Die haben mir zwar die Zugangsdaten geschickt, aber Eingeloggt habe ich mich nicht und ich werde das auch bestimmt nicht tun. Halte Euch auf dem laufenden! Ein großes Lob an die Mods und das ganze Team für die Geduld alleine schon für diesen thread.!!!


----------



## webwatcher (24 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



challange schrieb:


> Bin natürlich auch darauf reingefallen obwohl ich ein Erfahrener Nutzer bin..


Frage: Wie bist du auf die Seite gekommen Google(adsensewerbung) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html
oder Spam?


----------



## challange (24 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Nein leider über K**o.to. Natürlich die Masche mit dem Divx Player...Und das ging alles so schnell mit dieser anmeldung und ich bin mir auch sicher nichts von kosten gelesen zu haben sondern nur Kostenlos...


----------



## webwatcher (24 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



challange schrieb:


> Nein leider über K**o.to. Natürlich die Masche mit dem Divx Player...


"nette" Seite..


challange schrieb:


> Und das ging alles so schnell mit dieser anmeldung und ich bin mir auch sicher nichts von kosten gelesen zu haben sondern nur Kostenlos...


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html
Merke: "Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt"


----------



## challange (24 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Das das ist wirklich eine "nette" Seite. Einmal und nie wieder....:scherzkeks:


----------



## serk0 (24 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

sollte man diese H.S. nicht anzeigen? oder es einfach bei der Polizei melden und sperren lassen?

und ich habe gehört dass es bei einer anderen Firma(weiss nicht welche)
so weit gekommen ist, dass sie in diesem Haus einbrechen gingen..


----------



## challange (24 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich stehe ein bissel auf dem Schlauch. Was meinst Du mit H.S.??


----------



## serk0 (24 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hu***Söhn** =) sry aber des sind die! ^^


----------



## noahmoah (24 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

he mein poli lehrer sagte man kann mich wegen täuschung anzeigen wiel ich ein falsches gebursdatum angab. ist das richtig und wen ja was kann meinen eltern passieren???


----------



## rooster61 (24 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



noahmoah schrieb:


> he mein poli lehrer sagte man kann mich wegen täuschung anzeigen wiel ich ein falsches gebursdatum angab. ist das richtig und wen ja was kann meinen eltern passieren???



Lies oder lass deine Eltern hier lesen.

NULL, NIX.

Schluß - aus - Ende

Müll gehört in die Tonne - egal in welche - aber die richtige,

Und vielleicht gibst du dem Poli Lehrer ´mal einen Tip mit dem Forum - gibt Punkte.


----------



## teider (24 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

...vermutlich müssen jetzt Deine Eltern so um die 20 Jahre Frohnarbeit in Sibirien ableisten. Im Ernst, was soll denn passieren oder bekommst Du die große Flatter, wenn irgendwelche Luftpumpen das tun, was sie können - eben Luft pumpen.

Der Mist mit kostenpflichtigen Nachforschungen und Strafanzeige wegen Betruges ist nicht wert, gelesen zu werden.


----------



## noahmoah (24 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

soll man die nicht mal mit einer sammelanueige anzeigen


----------



## Antiscammer (24 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Bringt nichts. Solche Verfahren werden regelmäßig eingestellt.
Nach deutschem Recht ist dem Geschäftsmodell strafrechtlich kaum beizukommen, weil zum Nachweis des Betrugs ein Vorsatz mit dazugehört. Hier ist aber immerhin ein Preishinweis vorhanden - wenn man ihn auch erst suchen muss.  Daher sehen deutsche Staatsanwälte hier keinen Vorsatz.
Zivilrechtlich sieht das natürlich anders aus - der versteckte Preishinweis wird nicht Vertragsbestandteil, eine Zahlungspflicht besteht nicht.


----------



## qwersd789 (24 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich habe ziemlich das gleiche Problem...
Habe mich mit falscher Adresse und Namen angemeldet, nur die E-mail ist richtig.
Nun bestehe ich aber auf mein 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht..
Ich habe den geschrieben:



> Guten Abend.
> 
> Ich möchte gerne den Vertrag widerrufen für den Account der E-mailadresse: Qwersd789web.de
> Gemäß Ihrer Verbraucherinfo:
> ...



Können die mir eig. überhaupt ezwas tun?
Denn die komplette Adresse ist ja falsch und ich glaube nicht dass sie die IP orten oder sowas :-D

Außerdem bin ich noch minderjährig falls es net klappen sollte versuch ich es auf die Tour :-p


----------



## qwersd789 (24 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Übrigens noch etwas zum Post da oben...
Ich kann mich nich mehr daran erinnern aber ich glaueb ich ahbe dort auch etwas heruntergeladen...
Dadurch verfällt doweit ich weis das 14-tägigie Widerrufsrecht...
Sollte ich jetz lieber zahlen oder abwarten?

Ich glaube aber auch das sehr viele Leute darauf herein fallen da interressiert es die nich ob einer nichts zahlt... Allein in diesem Forum schrieben schon etliche das sie darauf hereingefallen sind... wenn auhc nur die Hälfte zahlt machen sie schon ordentlich Kohle... :-?


----------



## rooster61 (24 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

@ qwersd789

Schreiben bringt NULL, NIX.

Außer, dass du weitere Daten preisgibst.

Mahndrohmüll in die Tonne -- fertig.

Bitte nicht ausdrucken und in die Papiertonne werfen.:-D

Schont die Umwelt.


----------



## rooster61 (24 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



qwersd789 schrieb:


> Übrigens noch etwas zum Post da oben...
> Ich kann mich nich mehr daran erinnern aber ich glaueb ich ahbe dort auch etwas heruntergeladen...
> Dadurch verfällt doweit ich weis das 14-tägigie Widerrufsrecht...
> Sollte ich jetz lieber zahlen oder abwarten?
> ...


Grab morgen den Garten um, bring den Müll raus, wasch die Autos, 

oder was weiß ich

iss billiger als 96 Teuronen zu zahlen.

Lies - oder lass deine Eltern hier lesen.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



qwersd789 schrieb:


> Übrigens noch etwas zum Post da oben...
> Ich kann mich nich mehr daran erinnern aber ich glaueb ich ahbe dort auch etwas heruntergeladen...
> Dadurch verfällt doweit ich weis das 14-tägigie Widerrufsrecht...



Gequirlter Quark mit Senfsauce.
Das hätten die Abzocker zwar immer gerne, aber das ist nicht so. Weil Du vorher nicht ordnungsgemäß in Textform über eben dieses verfallende Widerrufsrecht belehrt wurdest. (AGB-Klauseln reichen dazu nicht.)
Außerdem käme es vor Gericht noch nicht einmal zu dieser Frage, weil vorher schon klar war, dass bei einer versteckten Preisangabe diese Kostenpflicht nicht Vertragsbestandteil wird, und weil daher kein "Dienstvertrag" zustandekommt.
Dazu gibt es mehrere Gerichtsurteile.
Daher sind Prozesse oder auch Mahnbescheide in solchen Sachen so selten wie Kokospalmen in der sibirischen Taiga.

Aus ebendiesem Grund empfehlen wir auch immer wieder, Geschreibsel an die Abzocker zu unterlassen.
Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.


----------



## qwersd789 (25 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ok danke für die Hilfe :-D


----------



## ThorstenR (26 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich hab auch so eine tolle Rechnung bekommen und war zuerst total verunsichert und nervös. Durch dieses Forum bin ich dann schon eher wieder etwas auf den Boden der Realität gekommen.
Bin durch das ganze Lesen hier aber etwas verwirrt. Woher genau wisst ihr, dass man auf keinen Fall zahlen sollte? Würde mir sicherlich helfen. 2 Mahnungen hab ich nämlich auch schon bekommen, aber bin nach dem, was ich hier gelesen habe nicht drauf eingegangen.


----------



## webwatcher (26 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



ThorstenR schrieb:


> . Woher genau wisst ihr, dass man auf keinen Fall zahlen sollte?


Die Erfahrung aus fast vier Jahren Nutzlosgeschäft. Wer zahlt, tut es "freiwillig",
 wer nicht, kann sein Geld behalten   

Lesen > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-123.html#post267659
Daran hat sich nichts  geändert, egal um welchen Vertreter der Nutzlosbranche es sich handelt


----------



## ThorstenR (26 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung aus fast vier Jahren Nutzlosgeschäft. Wer zahlt, tut es "freiwillig",
> wer nicht, kann sein Geld behalten
> 
> Lesen > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-123.html#post267659
> Daran hat sich nichts geändert, egal um welchen Vertreter der Nutzlosbranche es sich handelt


 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Auch wenn ich anscheinend auf das Widerrufsrecht verzichtet habe, brauche ich nichts zu fürchten? Bin mir nämlich ziemlich sicher, dass ich nichts von Kosten gelesen habe, als ich mich da angemeldet habe. Sonst hätte ich mich da ja garnicht erst angemeldet.


----------



## webwatcher (26 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



ThorstenR schrieb:


> Bin mir nämlich ziemlich sicher, dass ich nichts von Kosten gelesen habe, als ich mich da angemeldet habe. Sonst hätte ich mich da ja garnicht erst angemeldet.


Da befindest du dich in zigtausendfacher Gesellschaft
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## ThorstenR (26 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Da befindest du dich in zigtausendfacher Gesellschaft
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


 
Ok, ich werde es mir mal durchlesen, danke. 
Also am besten erstmal Tee trinken, als unnötig Panik zu bekommen.


----------



## dvill (26 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wer lässt sich von einem Einbrecher erklären, ob er seine Haustür abschließen darf?

Warum lesen dann so viele den Müll, der unaufgefordert per Mail eingeht? Warum wird diesem Müll auch nur ein Hauch von Richtigkeit oder Objektivität zugemessen?

Leute, Hirn einschalten.


----------



## tensai_dayokami (26 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

mich würde ja mal interessieren wie dieses Geschäft aufgebaut iss... Iss des nur eine PErson meherere die alle gleichgestellt sind und alle wissen, dass sie hier abzocke betreiben oder doch eher mit hirachie, wobei die oberen von der ungerechtheit wissen während die angestellten uns emails schreiben im gedanken sie täten das rechtens.....:-?


----------



## Captain Picard (26 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Es ist ein ganzes Netzwerk von Personen. Diskussionen darüber, ob die  nun Schulze, Meier  oder 
Schnurrdiburr heißen,  ist ziemlich müßig.  

"Angestellte"  dürfte es nur sehr wenige geben. Mailrobots brauchen nicht viel Bedienpersonal.


----------



## Miketech (27 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo 

Leider habe ich den Sche...... fehler begangen und habe mir dort einen codec pack für den div x player gedownloadet am nächsten tag besser gesagt heute hatte ich eine mail in meiner mail box wo zu ich aufgefordert wurde 96 euro zu zahlen 

habe falsche adreese und namen angegeben bei der regestrierung 

habe schon  nachgegoogelt zu 95 prozent sagen alle nicht zahlen 

ich lass es einfach mal und rührer keinen finger 

was meint ihr dazu 

mfg Miketech


----------



## Captain Picard (27 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Miketech schrieb:


> habe schon  nachgegoogelt zu 95 prozent sagen alle nicht zahlen


*Nur *95% ? was für komische Foren besuchst du?  


Miketech schrieb:


> ich lass es einfach mal und rührer keinen finger


Das einzige was du brauchst ist ein gutes Spamfilter für den zu erwartenden 
Mahndrohmüll und falls du so unvorsichtig gewesen sein solltest, deine Adresse 
anzugegeben, die grüne bzw blaue Tonne.


----------



## rooster61 (27 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> und falls du so unvorsichtig gewesen sein solltest, deine Adresse anzugegeben, die grüne bzw blaue Tonne.



Von mir haben die die korrekte Anschrift und laut "Müll" habe ich auch schon Post mit dem Postboten bekommen.

Aber: in meinem Briefkasten war NULL, NIX von denen.

MailRoboter sind halt einfacher zu handlen.


----------



## teider (27 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

...lief bei mir ähnlich: 'ne email am 13. März, wo mir eine Zahlungsfrist von einer Woche oder so eingeräumt wurde. Danach kam doch tatsächlich ein Brief von den Figuren - da ich den Wisch ungelesen entsorgt habe, weiß ich nicht, was in der "wichtigen Nachricht" stand, kann's mir aber ausmalen. Seitdem haben sich die "Geschäftspartner" noch nicht wieder gemeldet. Wäre aber eh wurscht, weil alles, was nach Media Intense, ProInkasso usw. riecht wegen zu geringen Unterhaltungswertes gleich da landet, wo's hingehört...


----------



## Miketech (27 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Habe nicht meine ware adresse angegeben die mail ist aber auch nichr meine wahre mail adresse


----------



## Miketech (27 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Das einzige was du brauchst ist ein gutes Spamfilter für den zu erwartenden
> Mahndrohmüll



Habe den Spamfilter schon angeschaltet auf high :handreib:


----------



## tensai_dayokami (27 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

habe heute zum ersten mal post von denen bekommen. Meine mutter natürlich gleich OMG WTF sofort bezahlen, bis ich ihr dann alle katzenjens vids gezeigt hab, jetzt sind wir uns relativ sicher eine anzeige wegen nötigung zu erwirken. Die klenen sinn abba  auch klasse, schreiben se meinen Ort net aus sondern wie ich bei der anmeldung nur: "BO-Ro!" statt Bobenheim-Roxheim :-D:-D.he
Wie heißt den das Inkassounternehmen von denen? ProInkasso oda so? ich muss meinem stiefvater bescheid sagen, weil der bekommt noch die mails von denen...
XD was kommt noch alles: letze mahnung vor inkasso
allerletze mahnung vor inkasso
allerallerletzte mahnung vor inkasse
jetzt sind wir stinkisch
stimmt die adersse?
hallllöö?
XD


----------



## Antiscammer (27 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Solche Anzeigen wegen Nötigung/Betrug etc. werden im allgemeinen eingestellt, weil ein deutscher Staatsanwalt da typischerweise keinen Vorsatz beweisbar erfüllt sieht - und wo kein Vorsatz, da keine Strafbarkeit.


----------



## webwatcher (27 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Selbst wenn es ein  Sta vor Gericht  bringt, findet sich ein  Papa Gnädig,
 der es mit mildem Wohlwollen ad acta legt...


----------



## tensai_dayokami (27 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hey, wenn die plöffen wie die weltmeister dann kannsch das auch  außerdem gehts mir auf den keks, dass die jetzt schon briefe schreiben und meine familie machts psychisch auch fertig...
hab grade die AGB durchgelesen, die hamm ja wirklich versucht den kunden komplett rechtslos zu machen


----------



## jupp11 (27 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



tensai_dayokami schrieb:


> die hamm ja wirklich versucht den kunden komplett rechtslos zu machen


Hast schon recht. "*versucht*". Vor Gericht würden sie damit voll auf die  Schnauze fliegen und  da sie das genau wissen bleibt es bei dem hohlen Mahnmüll


----------



## tensai_dayokami (27 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ich finds nur schade, dass die wenn sie ertappt wurden es dann nich einfach gutsein lassen, ich hab glaubich in n paar emails gesagt, dass ich nach stern tv berichten etc eigentlich keine angst vor denen hab und ihre versuche fruchtlos bleiben werden.

Was ich noch viel schlimmer find iss, dass die angestellen meiner meinung nach wirklich denken, die würden rechtens ihr geld verdienen:unzufrieden:. aber auch denen müsste kommen das 96 euro für "redaktionell aufbereitete Inhalte" n bissel habbisch iss. Was mir grade auffällt:
AN ALLE, DIE SICH SCHULDGEFÜHLE EINREDEN WEIL SIE WAS GEDOWNLOADET HABEN BEI DEN SCH...KERLEN: Sie sagen ausdrücklich auch in der AGB dass sie das Downloaden nur als zusätlichen Dienst anbieten und nicht in rechnung stellen. Tadaaahhh wir sind alle feiner raus als wir eh schon sind


----------



## Captain Picard (27 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



tensai_dayokami schrieb:


> Was ich noch viel schlimmer find iss, dass die angestellen meiner meinung nach wirklich denken, die würden rechtens ihr geld verdienen::


Erstens sind das nur ganz wenige die zuarbeiten   und  zweitens wissen die genau was los ist.


----------



## Sonny 38 (28 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich glaube das ich vor win-loads jetzt ruhe habe. Ich kann nur sagen einfach nicht reagieren und ausser E.Mails passiert nichts.
Danke an alle die hier Aufklärung machen.


----------



## Luvo (29 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo an alle, habe mir dieses Forum einma genau durchgelesen aber stelle trotzdem nochmal aktuell die frage:

Also habe mich vor 3 wochen as ich ****.to benutzt habe versehentlich irgendeinen fake des DIVX sonstwas runtergeladen (natürich stand kostenlos dabei)^^ Jetzt bekomme ich 2. Mahnungsbescheid und Inkassowarnung.
Ich habe zurückgeschrieben das dort nichts von einer Rechnung stand und warte mal auf antwort von denen. Soll ich diese dann ignorieren oder weiter mit denen kommunizieren...ich weiss das meine antwort doof war. Die hätte ich mir sparen können. So wie ich das von den meisten verstanden habe sollte ich lieber net mehr antworten. Und was tun wenn se mit Briefen kommen?
-und nochwas: Die E-mails löschen oder vorsichtshalbar WENIGSTENS mal lesen^^?

Danke an euch Mfg Luvo


----------



## Antiscammer (29 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Wo kein Vertrag ist, da ist auch keine Zahlungspflicht.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer denn Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa..." etc.) wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/redi...im-internet/inkassofirmen-und-ihre-drohungen/


----------



## Luvo (29 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

OK vielen dank!
Also nicht weiter antworten?
und auch nicht auf weitere Mahnungen eingehen?
Name ect. ist alles falsch angegeben...
Aber wie ist das mit den E-mails? lesen oder nicht lesen? und behalten oder nicht behalten?
weiss ehrlich gesagt net was ich machen soll...ist ein anwalt nötig alleine schon wegen der mahnung?


----------



## Antiscammer (29 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Sag mal... machst Du Dir die Hose mit der Beißzange zu? 

"Lesen oder nicht lesen..."
Nun ja.
"Sein oder nicht sein, das ist hier die Frage..." (sprach schon Hamlet. Übrigens, der ist noch nie bei DSDS aufgetreten. :scherzkeks: )


----------



## rooster61 (29 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Luvo schrieb:


> OK vielen dank!
> Also nicht weiter antworten?
> und auch nicht auf weitere Mahnungen eingehen?
> Name ect. ist alles falsch angegeben...
> ...



Antworten stehen oben blau

Und als Links ganz oben


----------



## Luvo (29 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Naja mit dem lesen oder net lesen... ich meine man kann nachgucken ob die e-mail geöffnet worden is... deshalb meine bedenken...
-aso kurz ich lass einfach e-mails- -e-mails sein und lösch einfach alles was mit win-loads zu tun hat 

danke euch!


----------



## Antiscammer (29 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Luvo schrieb:


> Naja mit dem lesen oder net lesen... ich meine man kann nachgucken ob die e-mail geöffnet worden is... deshalb meine bedenken...



Nein, kann man grundsätzlich nicht.

Es sei denn, der Absender hat eine "Empfangsbestätigung" angefordert. Nur, wenn Du die mit OK bestätigst, dann weiß er, dass Du die Mail gekriegt und geöffnet hast.

Ansonsten geht das nicht.

Sowieso: Mahndrohmüll von Abzockern ist Spam. Und Spam gehört in den Spamordner. Dafür kann man auch eine Filterregel definieren.


----------



## rooster61 (29 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Luvo schrieb:


> Naja mit dem lesen oder net lesen... ich meine man kann nachgucken ob die e-mail geöffnet worden is... deshalb meine bedenken...
> -aso kurz ich lass einfach e-mails- -e-mails sein und lösch einfach alles was mit win-loads zu tun hat
> 
> danke euch!



Ich kann eine " Bestätigung" anfordern. Das sagt mit aber nur, dass die E-Mail angezeigt wurde / angekommen ist.

Nicht aber, ob sie gelesen - geschweige denn - verstanden wurde.

Von einer automatischen "Lese-Bestätigung" ist mir nichts bekannt.


----------



## serk0 (29 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro


> Sehr geehrter Herr -----------,
> 
> Trotz der Rechnung vom 20.03.2009 und der darauf folgenden Mahnung per E-Mail konnten wir leider bis heute noch keinen Zahlungseingang der offenen Forderung für die Nutzung unseres Dienstes Win-Loads.net [noparse](Win-Loads.net - geprfte Downloads schnell herunterladen!)[/noparse] feststellen. Wir fordern Sie hiermit nachdrücklich letztmalig auf, den nachstehenden Gesamtbetrag umgehend bis zum
> 
> ...





Die haben bi heute noch nix geschrieben.. was heisst das? hören sie auf?


----------



## Luvo (29 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich wette das ich so eine Nachricht auch noch bekomme...
Naja also auch freunde von mir meinen ich solle (trotz das ich so dumm war zurück zu schreiben) NICHT zahlen. Selbst wenn Briefe kommen -ignorieren- und ab und den Mülleimer, genauso mit den E-mails.


bin mal gespannt wann die nochmal schreiben^^
Kann man seinen Account dort eigentlich SELBER löschen? - weil das wäre das erste was ich machen würde/oder werde wenn ich morgen wieder on komm (oder lieber gar net mehr reingehen sondern account-account sein lassen?)

Danke Lg Luvo


----------



## Antiscammer (29 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wenn man den Account noch brauchen kann, muss man ihn nicht löschen. Wie gesagt: zum Entsorgen von Mahn-Droh-Müll gibt es Spamfilter.


----------



## dvill (30 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Luvo schrieb:


> oder lieber gar net mehr reingehen sondern account-account sein lassen?


Ich halte den Zugang zu Webseiten von nicht vertrauenswürdigen Betreibern für ein nicht akzeptabeles Risiko.

Finger weg von Webseiten mit Betreibern hinter Tarnadressen, Briefkastenanschriften, Strohmann-Directoren und konspirativ bandenorganisierter Wegelagerei.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Problem ist nur, dass genau wie im realen Leben, Betrüger nicht in Lumpen,
  sondern im feinsten  Zwirn  aufkreuzen und  außerordentlich beredt sind.

Unbedarfte Otto Normalos lassen sich durch schimmernde  Fassaden  und 
Wortgeklingel noch immer am besten über den Tisch ziehen und  lassen  
dabei  jegliche Vorsicht außer Acht.


----------



## Reducal (30 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Unbedarfte Otto Normalos lassen sich ... noch immer am besten über den Tisch ziehen _*und  lassen  dabei  jegliche Vorsicht außer Acht.*_


Da hat er wohl recht. Der Focus (Ausgabe 17/2009) hat da ein prima Beispiel aufgezeigt:

Zielgruppe von kino.to sind zugegebenermaßen genau die von CP erwähnten Otto Normalos, Kinder, Jugendliche und möchtergern Dowwnloader mit wenig Erfahrung. Sucht man sich in dem Web einen Film aus, kommt die Anzeige:


> Um das Video abspielen zu können brauchen sie z. B. einen der jeweiligen Videoplayer (Flash Player, DivX, VEOH)


Dass der User einen dieser Player wahrscheinlich bereits auf seinem Rechner hat, schnallt der oftmals nicht und klickt auf eine der Schaltflächen. Was passiert dann? Der User wird weitergereicht an opendownload.de.

[szenario]_Wenn dann erst die Anmeldung bei opendingsda erfolgt ist, der Player downgeloadet und instaliert wurde, dann gehts zurück auf die noch immer in einem Tab geöffnete kino.to-Seite. Und wer nun seinen Film kostenlos haben will, der wird dann z. B. zu firstload.de geführt, wo er sich erneut kostenpflichtig anzumelden hat, bevor es dann endlich illergaler Weise im Usenet losgehen kann._[/szenario] Diese Beispiel erklärt damit auch, weshalb einige User zur nahezu selben Zeit gleich zwei Abos von unterschiedlichen Anbietern an der Backe haben.


----------



## Luvo (30 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

habe heute noch leider keine antwort von den typen bekommen^^ Was meint ihr denn wie lang das dauert?
oder kann es auch sein das diese "Mahnungs E-mail" eine von Bot geschickte E-mail ist und man gar keine Antwort mehr bekommt?:roll:
-Schön wärs natürlich weil ich keine Lust mehr auf Mails von denen habe^^


----------



## jule1987 (30 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo...
So, ich habe auch Neues zu berichten. Nachdem ich am 4.4.09 einfach per Post von denen eine letzte Mahnung bekommen habe, kam heute der erste Brief von proinkasso.

Standen die üblichen Drohungen drin, die hier auch schon erwähnt wurden. Auch mit genauem Anmeldedatum und Zeit bei der Website und die IP-Adresse...

Problem ist jetzt für mich nur, dass es sein kann, dass ich auf der Seite war und die irgendwo meine Adresse herhaben, aber ich nie eine Rechnung von denen gesehen habe und auch keine Mails bekommen habe. Meine E-Mail-Adresse haben sie nämlich nicht. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich da nie irgendwo meine Adresse angegeben hab 
Ich werde das jetzt weiter ignorieren. Bei einem Brief von proinkasso muss ich doch keinen Widerspruch einlegen? Erst beim gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid.

Was mich nur etwas beunruhigt, nachdem ich mir alle Beiträge hier durchgelesen habe, ist dass viele von euch die Mahnungen usw. per Mail bekommen haben und nicht mit der Post. Kann vielleicht jemand berichten wie viele Briefe von proinkasso sie bekommen haben? Wäre echt nett.
Werde jetzt abwarten und dann berichten, falls es was Neues gibt.


----------



## webwatcher (30 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



jule1987 schrieb:


> Was mich nur etwas beunruhigt, nachdem ich mir alle Beiträge hier durchgelesen habe, ist dass viele von euch die Mahnungen usw. per Mail bekommen haben und nicht mit der Post.


Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass Email virtueller Müll ist und  Briefe Mahnmüll auf  Papier.
Inkassobüros haben  keinerlei Sondervollmachten. Sie sind bezahlte Schreibknechte, die  zur Einschüchterung eingesetzt werden. 

Virtueller Müll wird durch Spamfilter entsorgt, Mahnmüll auf Papier in der grünen/blauen Tonne.


----------



## jule1987 (30 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Gut, danke. Dann wird der Brief also auch weiterhin gekonnt ignoriert. 
Danke


----------



## serk0 (30 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich habe jetzt einen Brief bekommen vom einem Rechtsanwalt..

Die waren vor gericht..

Mein vater wird ich morgen anrufen ..

Wass soll ich tun?

ist das eine Gute idee?


----------



## webwatcher (30 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



serk0 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt einen Brief bekommen vom einem Rechtsanwalt..
> Die waren vor gericht..


Eine  sehr dürftige Information


----------



## serk0 (30 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

sry die *WARNEN vor gericht


----------



## webwatcher (30 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



serk0 schrieb:


> sry die *WARNEN vor gericht


Das gehört zum normalen Repertoire  des Drohkasperletheaters. 
Hat keine ernstzunehmende Bedeutung


----------



## serk0 (30 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Was soll ich jetzt tun?

soll mein vater den anwalt anrufen?


----------



## webwatcher (30 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



serk0 schrieb:


> soll mein vater den anwalt anrufen?


Wozu? um denselben Mist akustisch zu hören? 
Anwälte im Dienst der Nutzlosbranche sind bezahlte Schreibknechte/Komplizen
ohne  jede besondere Vollmacht, die  das Drohkasperletheater mit dem bösen Wolf anreichern.  
Es ändert sich absolut nichts. 

*reden/schreiben  ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold *


----------



## zocker2104 (30 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo mal an alle

ich möchte wiederum zum erfahrungsaustausch hier etwas texten ich hatte das gleiche problem wie die meisten hier mit dem netten betreiber der seite...

ich habe dann auch mahnungen bekommen ect bis zu dem zeitpunkt wo ich schriftlich mit einer anzeige gedroht habe 

ab da hatte und habe ich ruhe

vill einfach mal probieren 

grüße

daniel


----------



## Captain Picard (30 April 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



zocker2104 schrieb:


> ich habe dann auch mahnungen bekommen ect bis zu dem zeitpunkt wo ich schriftlich mit einer anzeige gedroht habe


Vielleicht hat der Mailrobot eine Abfrage "if text contains Anwalt  then  stop mahnmüll"


----------



## tensai_dayokami (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Habe die woche ja auch zum ersten mal keine Mail sondern Post von den hütchenspielern bekommen (also von win-loads.net).
Sehr Seriösesn Grüppchen hamm wir da:
Weilsch bei der anmeldung den Wohnort "Bo-Ro" genannt hab und die Postleizahl ausgelassen hab, kam auf den Briefkopf natürlich Auch nur Bo-Ro drauf, weswegen die Post Terz gemacht und mir den Brief erst diese Woche zugestellt hat. Iss ja jetzt erstma net so tragisch, es sei denn man guggt auf die daten: 
Geschrieben: 2.4.09
Erhalten: 26.4.09
Ablauf der von winni gestellten frist: 16.4.09 XD
warscheinlich wart ich jetzt nochma n paar wochen bis die ALLerletzte mahnung kommt, jedenfalls habich jetzt ne dolle musterkündigung mit Anzeigendrohung geschrieben in der Hoffnung die hören schneller auf.
Unabhängig davon gehts mit emails weiter -.-
natürlich arbeitet unser dolles seriöses unternehmen nur dienstag und donnerstags ab und an auch ma samstags an meinem fall und ne empfangsbestätigung hab ich auch immer angefordert aber nie erhalten -.-
die sind auch auf meinen vertragreingefallen, hab ja geschrieben, dass wenn sie antworten dies als Einwilligung zählt ihre ungerechtfertigten Forderungen sofort falen zulassen. In meiner letzten antwort hab ich ihnen geschrieben, dass die mit der ihrer antwort dem Vertrag zugestimmt hammund mich jetzt ma können.
Heut kam dann die mail: Wir sind kein downloadportal blablabla Abzocke weißen wirzurück blabla Rechnung bezahlen
so n programm, das automatisch müll antowrtet hätteich auch gerne...
LANGER POST *HECHEL*


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



tensai_dayokami schrieb:


> so n programm, das automatisch müll antowrtet hätteich auch gerne...



Was hast Du erwartet?
Diese Nutzlos-Anbieter fahren normalerweise jeden Tag die Mahnungen waschkorbweise zur Post und versenden hunderte an e-Mails täglich.

Jetzt kann man sich ausrechnen, wieviel Jammer-Post da zurückkommt. Das liest alles kein Mensch.
Also wird da mit automatisierten Respondern gearbeitet, die einfach irgendeine Standardantwort nach gegebenen Schlüsselwörtern zurücksenden.

Daher: wer überhaupt auf diesen Schwachsinn antwortet, hebt den Finger und sagt damit: "Hier! Ich hätte gern noch mehr von dem Schwachsinn."


----------



## Luvo (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Bei mir geht die ganze geschichte irgendwie net weiter^^
Bei denen stand das E-mails in innerhalb von 2 tagen gelesen und beantwortet werden...naja ich habe denen ja geantwortet. Entweder waren se so verblüft oder der bot hat auf diese Sätze keine antwort perat :sun::sun:

-wie lange hat denn bei euch dann die zweite mail gedauert?`-denn die letzte wahnung läuft bei mir erst am 8. mai ab


----------



## ilhan87 (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo....
also ich danke erstma den forum hier der mir sehr weitergeholfen hat....
ich habe alle sachen durchgehabt mahnungen, inkasso schrieben usw....
seit 1monat  kommt nix mehr....
am besten ist damit ich das nicht mehr vergesse schicken die mir ne mail in dem lautet das sie eine neue bankverbindung haben wo ich es überweisen soll hahhahahahahh

danke nochmalssss


----------



## dvill (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Die Banken haben den Schlüssel zum Absperren:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...er-abzocker-gericht-gibt-sparkasse-recht.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...rnet-gericht-erlaubt-sperrung-des-kontos.html

Die beste Verwertung für den Mahndroh-Müll ist die Weiterleitung an die einziehende Bank.


----------



## teider (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Die beste Verwertung für den Mahndroh-Müll ist die Weiterleitung an die einziehende Bank.


 
...soweit die Theorie. Zwar gibt es Geldinstitute, die nicht gerne in dubiose Geschäfte einbezogen sein mögen und entsprechende Bankverbindungen lösen (das ist in Einzelfällen sogar bis zu gerichtlichen Klärungen gegangen) - aber ebenso klar ist, daß es immer auch Banken geben wird, die das reine Geschäft höher als ethische Grundsätze werten. Eine black-list, wie sie in der Versicherungsbranche existiert, wäre vielleicht wünschenswert, aber so zu tun, als ob man überhaupt keine Ahnung über krumme Geschäfte der Kundschaft hat, ist natürlich einträglicher...


----------



## tensai_dayokami (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

und schon weider ne mail. 
Heute schreiben sie mir, dass ihr anwalt meinen Anwalt anrufen wird. Nanunana! ich habe nie einen anwalt erwähnt? gut, ich hatte die wörter gericht und anzeige wegen nötigung drinnen.
wenn ihr euch nen spaß machen wollt, schreibt denen doch einfach mal was von kirschkonfitüre, ich habs gemacht und bin gespannt was für ne antwort kommt.


----------



## krauler (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hatte ebenfall das glück/pech mit denen ^^

wie bei euch allen kahmen zu erst e-mails und auch ich habe denen ordentlich zurückgeschrieben
die antworten per e-mail entsprachen nicht dem was ich denen geschrieben habe, denke also das das so standart post ist die jeder erhält.

*ameldedatum  bei win-loads war der 19.02.2009*

zu beginn kahmen e-mails mit drohungen und pipapo .... dann....

*1*.briefpost/_letzte mahnung_ 27.03.2009 mit rechung von 96.-€ +7,50€ = 103,50€

*2*.briefpost/_inkassoforderung_ 28.04.2009 mit rechnung von 172,21€
96€+7,50€mahmkosten+68,71€ inkassokosten = 172,21€

zu zahlen innerhalb von 7 tagen !

......... und wie gehts jetzt weiter


wer hat mit denen schon "abgeschlossen"

gruß krauler


----------



## webwatcher (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



krauler schrieb:


> ......... und wie gehts jetzt weiter


ungefähr so   Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


krauler schrieb:


> wer hat mit denen schon "abgeschlossen"


Das kann niemand  vorhersagen, wann Schluss ist. 

Ein gutes Spamfilter für virtuellen Mahnmüll bzw grüne/blaue Tonne für Mahndrohmüll
 in Papierform helfen bei der Entsorgung.


----------



## challange (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo Leutz!

Mittlerweile habe ich auch die erste Mahnung bekommen...Bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht...:-D

Greetz


----------



## webwatcher (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



challange schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich auch die erste Mahnung bekommen...Bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht...:-D



Entweder so:  
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.

oder so:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html

Das hängt von dir ab


----------



## serk0 (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Also hab jetzt ja die Drohund vom "Rechtsanwalt" bekommen..
Mein vater wollte anrufen bei diesen ar***lö***** aber dann hab ich ihm die Videos gezeigt.
Er wird die Ignorieren und er hat geasgt ich soll diesens cheiss in dem spamfilter tun..
Da ich ja minderJährig bin und in der schweoz lebe haben die ja sowieso keine chance..

Jetzt die Frage: wie mach ich diesen Altpapier in den Spamfilter? bei Hotmail.ch?
kann mir da jemand helfen?

Wäre sehr nett=)

Danke 


Und ich wollte mich bei dieser Page auch an allen bedanken die den mut gaben und mir weiter geholfen haben.

Seid klasse !!:-D


----------



## Holiday442233 (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo, 
vielen Dank erstmal an die Betreiber dieser Seite. 
Ich bin im Dezember (ungefähr Seite 5 von diesem Thread)
auf win-loads reingefallen.:wall:
Nach einigem Suchen im Internet habe ich die Empfehlungen von Computerbetrug.de gefunden und befolgt. D.H. ich habe auf Mails von Win-Loads bzw. Pro-Inkasso nicht reagiert.
Mit Erfolg. Seit ca. 6-8 Wochen höre ich von der Bande nix mehr.:-D

Nochmals vielen vielen Dank!!!!!!!!!

An alle die noch unsicher sind: Haltet durch!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Haben die sich eigentlich einen neuen Namen verpasst und was bedeutet es "Medieninhaber" zu sein?


> *Medieninhaber:*
> Digital Equipment FZE
> RAKFTZ, Business Center #1
> Ras al Khaimah, UAE


----------



## dvill (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Der permanente Wechsel der Tarnung, Verschleierung, Firmierung, Anwalts-Komplizen, mitverdienenden Banken usw. ist Grundlage des Geschäfts. Google kennt die aktuelle Hülle schon seit Monaten.


----------



## teider (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

...vielleicht ist der jetzt aufgeführte Firmensitz im Wüstensand wie auch der irgendwo aufgetauchte Hinweis "es gilt das Recht der Vereinigten Arabischen Emirate" eine Folge der Abmahnung, welche durch den VZBV ergangen ist?

Aber dvill hat sicher Recht, es gehört zum Geschäft, die Identität der Betreiber, Zuständigkeiten u. Verantwortung weitmöglichst zu verschleiern oder auch kurzfristig zu ändern. Diese Figuren wirklich an den Eiern zu packen (so sie welche haben), ist etwa so, als wollte man einen lebendigen Aal mit fettigen Händen greifen...


----------



## rooster61 (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Meine letzte Mahnung per E-Mail stammt vom 18. April 2009.

Bin ich durch ( glaube ich persönlich nicht ) - oder planen die den finalen Schlag?
Und noch mal für die Kiddies oder Heranwachsenden unter 18
Auf diese Seiten hereinzufallen ist kein Problem.
Ich bin über 40, habe schreiben und lesen gelernt, und bin "diesem Sumpf" trotzdem erlegen.
Lasst eure Eltern hier lesen oder die Videos der "Katze" Jens sehen.
Schämen muss sich keine(r).


----------



## firstclasslady (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo...

Auch ich bin in die Falle von win-loads.net getappt. Ich habe mich dort mit *FAKE-Daten *angemeldet. Außer meiner E mail adresse habe ich falsche daten angegeben & auserdem bin ich noch minderjärhrig was den aber voll kommen egal war...Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll.

& jetzt habe ich so eineE mail bekommen

_Sehr geehrter ****,_​ 
_wir können Ihren Widerruf leider nicht akzeptieren, da Sie bei der Anmeldung ausdrücklich auf Ihr Widerrufsrecht verzichtet haben._​ 
_Abgesehen davon haben Sie gegen unsere AGB § 4 Abs 2 verstossen, dieser besagt dass bei Ihrer Anmeldung wahrheitsgetreue Daten anzugeben sind. Bitte senden Sie uns Ihre richtigen Daten, da wir ansonsten gezwungen sind binnen 6 Tagen eine Meldung an die Polizeibehörde vorzunehmen um die reelle Anschrift zu ermitteln._​ 

Ich kenn mich in dem bereich gar nicht aus...soll ich meine e mail adresse löschen...WAS KÖNNTE ICH MACHEN...Biittte umm hilfee.. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## webwatcher (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



firstclasslady schrieb:


> ...WAS KÖNNTE ICH MACHEN..


Erstmal sich beruhigen, da absolut nichts  gefährliches passieren kann. 
Den Dummfug aus der Mail als Spam abhaken.
 Dann lesen ( Links in blau oben auf der Seite) 
Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nun mal leider verboten


----------



## BlaBla (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ganz erlich??? Diese Inkassofirma von win-loads ist so dämlich die schicken mir ne leere e-mail:-p Also jungs und Mädels von der Inkasseofirma bitte schickt mir das nächste mal wenigstens schnell ne leere e-mail oder wenn es lange dauert mit schön viel Text. Freue mich schon auf die nächste mail von denen mal sehen was da drinne steht
MfG BlaBla


----------



## ohweh (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo Leute, 
ich mache diesen Wahnsinn ebenfalls seit ca. Ende Dez.2008. Das übliche halt- meine Tochter (leider volljährig hat sich mit eigenem Namen+adresse angemeldet, Download kam nicht zustande, die bestehen darauf, daß ein Vertrag abgeschlossen wurde, von DENEN-alles via Mail,hab wiedersprochen, das letzte mal (nach Proinkasso mails) auch wie Verbr.Zentrale geraten, schriftlich, etc. dann war Ruhe erstmal. Heute komt folgendes:



> "Sie haben Einwendungen gegen die vorbezeichnete Mahnung (media intense GmbH-www.win-loads.net./.Name meiner Tochter)erhoben und dabei vorgetragen, dass Sie sich zu keinem Zeitpunkt bei unserem Mandanten angemeldet haben, um eine kostenpflichtige Leistung in Anspruch zu nehmen. Wir bedauern sehr, dass es Unstimmigkeiten bei Ihrem Vertragsverhältnis gibt und sind bemüht, alles Notwendige zu veranlassen, um den Sachverhalt aufzuklären.
> 
> Es ist Teil des Rechtsverkehrs im Internet, dass die handelnden Personen gelegentlich nicht ohne weiteren Aufwand eindeutig identifiziert werden können. Dies führt dazu, dass regelmäßig Bestellungen mit fremden Namen aufgegeben werden oder aber auch die eigene Inanspruchnahme von Leistungen nachträglich geleugnet wird. Wir möchten daher jedem Anhaltspunkt für eine missbräuchliche Nutzung unseres Systems nachgehen und bitten Sie hierzu um Ihre Mithilfe.
> 
> ...


hat schon jemand sowas bekommen?
was soll man sich dabei denken?


vielen dank und grüße an alle Mitleidenden


----------



## dvill (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



firstclasslady schrieb:


> Bitte senden Sie uns Ihre richtigen Daten, da wir ansonsten gezwungen sind binnen 6 Tagen eine Meldung an die Polizeibehörde vorzunehmen um die reelle Anschrift zu ermitteln.


Wie blöd ist das denn? Reel jedenfalls nicht.

So ein hirnlose Geblähe. Besser mal gut abschreiben.


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



ohweh schrieb:


> hat schon jemand sowas bekommen?


Bestimmt zehntausende anderer auch.
Solche Schreiben werden täglich waschkorbweise von den Nutzlos-Inkasso-Schergen zur Post gefahren.


ohweh schrieb:


> was soll man sich dabei denken?



Am besten sowenig, wie möglich. :sun:

Bloss keine irgendwie gearteten Erklärungen abgeben.

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer denn Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird 
("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## dvill (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Korrektur: Die schwachsinnigen Drohungen sind bisher mit 100% Sicherheit niemals in Realität umsetzbar gewesen.


----------



## rooster61 (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Zitat von ohweh:

Wir erstatten daher in den Fällen eines begründeten Verdachtes  Strafanzeige durch unsere Vertragsanwälte gegen unbekannt, wobei wir alle uns vorliegenden Daten aus dem Anmeldeprozess an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft weitergeben. Für Ihren Fall liegen uns die folgenden Informationen vor:

Vorname: xxx Nachname: xxx (allerdings - statt namen vorname und andersrum, adresse:xxxxx, AnmeldeIP: xxxxxxxx, Anmeldezeitpunkt: ##AnemldeDateTime##, Zugang zu Win-Loads.net (12 Monate)

ZITAT aus.

Ich lach mich schlapp und

der Teufel wäscht sich die Haare mit Weihwasser.


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Das ist natürlich gequirlter Quark. Niemals gibt es deswegen einen Durchsuchungsbeschluß. Selbst auf eine Anzeige hin würde kaum ein Staatsanwalt Ermittlungen aufnehmen. So ein Blödsinn wird 100-pro sofort eingestellt. Von solchen Fällen haben wir hier auch noch nie gehört.

Eher schon gab es Durchsuchungen bei solchen Abzockerbanden selbst, wenn sie in Deutschland greifbar waren, und wenn ein Betrugstatbestand nachweisbar war.


----------



## Diokhan (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hallo leute,

ich muss ehrlich gestehen, ich war so dumm und bin drauf reingefallen ^^

allerdings mache ich mir nach eingehender recherche kaum gedanken darüber was kommen könnte, denn was kommt sind schwankende versuche meine argumentationen auszuhebeln oder fakten zu verdrehen.

ich könnte mich totlachen wie kreativ ein mensch sein kann und vorallem wie hartnäckig wenn er doch längst merken sollte, dass er eh nicht weiterkommt. 

am tollsten ist eh die tatsache, dass ich denen nun von meiner seite aus eine 14 tägige frist setzen konnte "Auskunftsersuchen und Widerruf der Einwilligung in die Datenweitergabe". es sind bereits 3 emails gekommen von denen, aber nirgends sind sie auf mein gesuch eingegangen. ich freue mich auf den 22ten wenn ich dann voll auf die kacke hauen kann bei denen.

traurig ist nur, dass die auf meine provokationen so gut wie gar nicht eingehen. 
meine lehren die ich daraus ziehen kann:
1. ich war so dumm und bin drauf reingefallen (aber nur einmal)
2. ich hab nen heidenspass denen seitenlange mails zu schreiben die unterschwellig so provokativ sind, dass es mich wundert, dass die so cool bleiben

also lasst euch nicht unterkriegen, habt euren spass daran ^^

gruss, 
Diokhan


----------



## webwatcher (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

*Hundertausende* werden bewußt mit raffinierten Tricks  getäuscht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Merke:  Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt


----------



## bernhard (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Irrational ist, dass die faulen Rosstäuschertricks immer noch wirksam sind.

Die Nötigung durch Mahndroh-Briefe klingt zunächst bedrohlich, ist aber erfahrungsgemäß absolut substanzlos. Niemand hatte bisher Probleme, der den Müll entsorgt und nichts macht.

Die Suchmaschinen sind voll mit einschlägigen Inkassobütteln und Rechtsanwaltskomplizen, die außer haltlosen Drohungen nix machen.

Warum wird das absurde Kasperle-Theater weiterhin bezahlt?


----------



## teider (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



bernhard schrieb:


> Warum wird das absurde Kasperle-Theater weiterhin bezahlt?


 
...das frage ich mich auch! Gut vorstellbar, daß die Abzock-Künstler "dauer-erstaunt" darüber sind, mit wie wenig Substanz man unzählige Menschen verunsichern und zu absurden Zahlungen veranlassen kann...

Übrigens, vor ziemlich genau zwei Monaten hatte der VZBV veröffentlicht, daß u.a. die Media Intense für das Portal win-loads abgemahnt wurde (Details sind sicher bekannt) - der VZBV informierte weiter, daß eine Unterlassungserklärung zugesichert sei. Scheinbar ist es bislang nur bei der Zusicherung geblieben - gibbet denn da keine Fristen? Oder könnte der "neue Firmensitz" in den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten, Anwendung entspr. Rechts und Ausschluß des UN-Kaufrechts die Reaktion auf die Beanstandungen sein?


----------



## rez21 (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo Leute, 

Jmd. hat sich über meiner e-mail Adresse bei win-loads angemeldet, leider hab ich jetzt ein e-mail schreiben von denen bekommen mit der Aufforderung 96 eier zu Zahlen. Doch glücklicherweise hat dieser Jmd tatsächlich ne falsche Adresse eingegeben, naja soweit so gut. Jetzt haben Die mir eine AnwaltsKanzlei angehängt und dadurch sind mehr kosten enstanden 178, nochwas. Solange diese Geschichte per e-mail funktioniert, hab ich kein schlechtes gewissen. Ich kann ja auch zur Polizei gehn und sagen das Jmd. datenbetrug begangen hat,oder? Aber leute ich hab mir eure Antworten durchgelesen und bin erleichert. Vielleicht labern diese winloads leute auch nur groß rum 

oh weh ich hab auch das gleiche schreiben bekommen, habe erst darauf reagiert und festgestellt das die mit sich handeln lassen. Aber nachdem ich hier so paar sachen gelesen hab, sag ich die könne mir den buckel runer rutsche

wünsch euch allen noch alles gute bezüglich win-loads,toi toi

LG Reza


----------



## jupp11 (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



rez21 schrieb:


> . _*Vielleicht*_ labern diese winloads leute auch nur groß rum


Streiche _*vielleicht*_


----------



## rez21 (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

unten steht das 1.Mahnverfarhern und wenn man bissl diskutiert das man net zahlen kann wegen in meinem fall student und kein einkommen, gibt es eine STundung, hab ich auch zum 1. ma gehört

_Zum Überdruss bekannter Mahndrohmüll ohne Informationswert gelöscht _


----------



## bernhard (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Vorsicht mit "guten" Vorschlägen von Leuten, die es nicht gut mit anderen meinen. Wie kann man auch nur eine Sekunde das Mahndrohgeblähe von anonymen Drahtziehern ernst nehmen?


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



rez21 schrieb:


> Jmd. hat sich über meiner e-mail Adresse bei win-loads angemeldet, leider hab ich jetzt ein e-mail schreiben von denen bekommen mit der Aufforderung 96 eier zu Zahlen.



Das muss Dich genauso interessieren wie der Reissack, der beim Bauern Tsing-Wao in der chinesischen Provinz Hebei gerade umgefallen ist.

Du warst es nicht, das Gegenteil werden Dir die Win-Lader nie beweisen können. Wer es war - das herauszufinden ist nicht Dein Problem.
Nichtmal ignorieren.


----------



## sbosel (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo Leute und alle, die Winloads.net aus irgenteinem Grund zum Opfer gefallen sind.

Bei mir wars leider so dass sich der Sohn angemeldet hat und mir ist dann die Ihnen so bekannte Rechnung ins Haus geflattert.
Nachdem ich mir Wochen Land mit denen eine Emailschlacht geliefert habe, habe ich mich dann entschlossen einen Anwalt mit der Klärung zu beauftragen.
Da es letztendlich geklappt hat und die Forderungen gegen mich zurückgenommen wurden beschreibe ich euch jetzt mal die, vom Anwalt empfohlenen Schritte.

Erst einmal hat jeder Bürger der Bundesrepublik Deutschland auf im internet geschlossene Verträge ein 4-Wöchiges Rücktirttsrecht. Davon kann auch ein Häckchen in der Anmeldung bei Winloads nichts ändern, da es gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist.
Also wenn die Rechnung kommt erst mal Widerspruch einlegen.  Dann kommt von denen eine Antwort. Die Antwort ist gut für euch, die Reaktion ist zugleich eine Bestätigung dafür dass Sie die Emali bekommen haben.
Und denkt daran alle amails schön ausdrucken.
Dann schickt Ihr eure Forderungen in einem Brief, den ihr per Einschreiben an die Media Intense schickt, in denen Sie Ihre Forderung zum Widerspruch mit dem hinweis zur Illigalität Ihrer, in der Anmeldung erwähnten Verzichtspflicht auf den Widerspruch angeben.
Dann kommen erst mal zwei Mahnungen, mit dubiosen Drohungen.
Dann kommt irgentwann ein Inkassobescheid. Dem Inkasso Büro schreiben Sie den selben Text natürlich auch per Einschreiben erneut den Sachverhalt mit den Widerspruchsrecht, schreibt das Datum der Rechnunng, das Datum des Widerspruchs und schickt noch eine Kopie mit der reaktion auf den Widerspruch mit und dann war in meinem Fall die Sache erledigt. Die müssen nur sehen, dass Sie fristgerecht Widerspruch eingelegt haben.

Diese [...]firmen wissen ganz genau dass Sie mit Ihren unseriösen Anmeldeformularen die Leute einschüchtern können. Wenn es aber hart auf hart kommt und die Sache ist soweit, dass sie vor Gericht gehen soll ziehen die den schwanz ein, weil sie ganz genau wissen, dass das was Sie machen [...] ist.

Diese Firmen scheuen eine Gerichtliche auseinandersetzung wie der Teufel das Weihwasser, also macht euch nicht verrückt.


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



sbosel schrieb:


> ... beschreibe ich euch jetzt mal die, vom Anwalt empfohlenen Schritte....


Das ist nicht die allgemeingültige und von jedem deutschen Anwalt vorgegebene Strategie.

Die meisten Anwälte, die sich mit der Materie auskennen, empfehlen nämlich nicht den Beginn ausufernder Brieffreundschaften mit Inkassostellen etc.

Ach ja: Widerrufsfristen von 4 Wochen sind unbekannt - es gibt 2 Wochen oder 1 Monat im BGB ...


----------



## webwatcher (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Die meisten Anwälte, die sich mit der Materie auskennen, empfehlen nämlich nicht den Beginn ausufernder Brieffreundschaften mit Inkassostellen etc.


Und vor allem nicht hier im Forum:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## teider (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



sbosel schrieb:


> Diese Firmen scheuen eine Gerichtliche auseinandersetzung wie der Teufel das Weihwasser, also macht euch nicht verrückt.


 
...ist bekannt, aber wozu einen Anwalt aufsuchen und nutzlose Einschreiben verschicken? (...)


----------



## rooster61 (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



sbosel schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir Wochen Land mit denen eine Emailschlacht geliefert habe, habe ich mich dann entschlossen einen Anwalt mit der Klärung zu beauftragen.


Für die Teuronen hättest du wahrscheinlich auch winloads zahlen können.
Vom Zeitaufwand zu schweigen.
Wer pflegt eine Brieffreundschaft mit Mail-Robotern?
Was habe ich in der Verkäuferschulung gelernt:
Reden ist silber, schweigen ist gold.
Und mit Nicht-Schreibseln bin ich wesentlich streßfreier gefahren.
Und seit dem 18. April ohne Mahnung.


----------



## southflower (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe auch das gleiche Problem, jetzt kam die Mail vom Inkasso Büro. Ich habe denen keine richtigen Daten gegeben, weder Name noch Adresse. Bisher habe ich nur ganz am Anfang mit einer Mail widersprochen, worauf natürlich dieses Schreiben kam, ich hätte auf Widerrufsrecht verzichtet. Na ja, die Frage ist: muss ich jetzt reagieren gegenüber dem Inkasso Büro oder nicht? ich habe glaube ich mal hier gelesen, man muss nur dann reagieren, wenn vom Gesetzgeber, also Strafgericht oder so was kommt.... Aber ich befürchte, dass sie mir dann sagen könnten "warum haben Sie das nicht angezeigt", oder "warum haben Sie nicht reagiert?"... Oder soll ich weiterhin einfach nicht reagieren?!

DANKE!


----------



## webwatcher (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



southflower schrieb:


> .. Aber ich befürchte, dass sie mir dann sagen könnten "warum haben Sie das nicht angezeigt", oder "warum haben Sie nicht reagiert?"... Oder soll ich weiterhin einfach nicht reagieren?!


In vier Jahren ist noch nie  jemand von der Nutzlosbranche zur Zahlung gezwungen worden,
 weil er nicht reagiert hat. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> Was könnte passieren, wenn ich gar nicht reagiere?
> Könnte Schweigen als Zustimmung oder gar Anerkenntnis des Vertrages gewertet werden? NEIN, denn Schweigen im Rechtsverkehr hat grundsätzlich gar keinen Erklärungswert. Wo kämen wir da hin - nur weil irgendein bescheuerter Hansel glaubt, Kohle zu bekommen, muss ich dem doch nicht widersprechen


----------



## DC6B (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



rooster61 schrieb:


> Und mit Nicht-Schreibseln bin ich wesentlich streßfreier gefahren.
> Und seit dem 18. April ohne Mahnung.


 
Dem kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung auch nur zustimmen! Habe nie auf die Mails der Inkassofirma reagiert, wie hier eben allgemein empfohlen wird, und bin nun auch seit einem Monat "mahnungsfrei".

Danke an das Computerbetrug-Team für diese großartige Seite !!!


----------



## Oerni95 (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hi, ich habe auch das Problem, dass ich immer wieder Mahnungen von Winloads (von "Proinkasse oder so (so heißt der Absender) bekomme. Ich wollte mal fragen ob die über die IP Adresse herausfinden können, wo man wohnt? Ich erhalt zwar seit einiger Zeit keine E-Mails mehr, aber mein Freund schon. Wir sind beide Minderjährig und wollten uns bei ner Lan Party mal einen Film von Kino.to ansehen. Dafür brauchten wir aber den "DIFX-Player". Den haben wir uns dann bei Winloads.net heruntergeladen. 
MFG Oerni95


----------



## webwatcher (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Oerni95 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen ob die über die IP Adresse herausfinden können, wo man wohnt?


nein 
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



Oerni95 schrieb:


> Ich erhalt zwar seit einiger Zeit keine E-Mails mehr, aber mein Freund schon.


Virtueller  Mahnmüll wird am einfachsten vom Spamfilter entsorgt


----------



## Sebasa (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hi,
ich hab auch was von win-loads bekommen:wall:,erst rechnung, dann magnung (sie haben auf x e-mails nicht geantwortet:comphit und schlieslich eine Antwort vom Inkasso büro. Nun bin ich aber unter 14, hab einen Anwalt angagiert.
Meint ihr das geht Klart:-?


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Sebasa schrieb:


> hab einen Anwalt angagiert.


wozu? der weiß in der Regel weniger als hier in den Infos steht ( blaue  Links oben auf der Seite) , 
wenn er nicht ein ausgesprochener Spezialist für Internetabzocke ist


Sebasa schrieb:


> Meint ihr das geht Klart:-?


Mit 14 ist eh nichts zu befürchten. sprich mit deinen  Eltern, falls du es noch nicht getan hast 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?
> ...
> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.


----------



## danielfanschumacher (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hallo ersteinmal

Also: Ich habe mich vor ein paar Monaten auch bei winloads.net angemeldet! So, jetzt erkläre ich einmal kurz, wie der Fall bei mir verlaufen ist:


1) Mahnungen etc per mail: Antwortet auf gar keinen Fall darauf und zahl vorallem nicht!
2) Mahnungen per Post: Ich habe beispielsweise dooferweise meine richtige Adresse angegeben: Ich habe erst noch eine Mahung bekommen und anschließend ein Schreiben vom Inkassobüro. MEhr ist nicht gekommen. Wir haben einfach nciht reagiert und sied 3 monaten ist nichts mehr gekommen.


Auch wenn ihr unter 17 Jahre alt seid: das bringt euch garnichts: Ihr müsst erstmal beweisen, dass ihr dranne wart und nicht eure Eltern! 
Rechtlich gesehen sind mahnungen per mail ungültig. Außerdem ist diese "Frima" bekannt: Einfach nciht reagieren. Wenn ihr genervt werdet schaltet einen Anwalt ein oder kontaktiert den verbraucherschutz!

Also, keine Panik und abwarten!



p.s. einige Leute haben bezahlt und kriegen trotzdem noch diese Mahnungen...Deshalb erstrecht: nicht reagieren:roll:


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



danielfanschumacher schrieb:


> Rechtlich gesehen sind mahnungen per mail ungültig.



Anmerkung zur Güte: das stimmt so nicht ganz! Mahnungen sind nicht formgebunden. Das Problem ist allenfalls im Streitfall die Beweisbarkeit, wenn der "Schuldner" z.B. bestreitet, eine e-Mail bekommen zu haben.


----------



## smarty (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Habe ja schon viel erfahren in diesem Forum, aber macht es was aus, ob der Absender der Rechnungen und Mahnungen nur eine ausländische Adresse hat oder auch eine in Deutschland ?
Content Services z.B. in Mannheim und
Mediaintense eine Postanschrift in Hanau ?
Eventuell wegen deutschem Recht ??

Ich habe mich dummerweise bei win-loads und bei opendownload angemeldet. D.h. soll jetzt auch doppelt zahlen. Aber ich habe mich in diesem Forum überzeugen lassen, die Sache auszusitzen.

Nur, das mit den Adressen macht mich stutzig.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Es spielt keine Rolle, wo der "Anbieter" angeblich seinen Sitz hat.
Es gilt deutsches Recht, weil hier angeblich eine Dienstleistung (welche auch immer) erbracht wird. Und zwar auf Deinem PC an Deinem Wohnort. Daher gilt deutsches Recht, egal ob die Klabautermänner nun in Frankfurt, in Dubai, in Kasachstan oder Madagaskar sitzen.

Diese ausländischen Firmensitze (oft rein fiktiv) sollen die Nutzlos-Anbieter vor der Steuerfahndung und vor Wettbewerbsklagen schützen.


----------



## dvill (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Die einzig zuverlässige Adresse ist das Bankkonto, auf das die erpresste Zahlung fließen soll. Alles andere ist Blendwerk.

Daraus ergibt sich auch das "geltende Recht". Es geht um Einschüchterung und die damit abziehbare Kohle.

Echte Rechtsfragen sind im Zusammenhang mit Einschüchterungsfallen erfahrungsgemäß nicht zu klären. Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



smarty schrieb:


> Aber ich habe mich in diesem Forum überzeugen lassen, die Sache auszusitzen.



Damit befindest  du dich in guter Gesellschaft von hunderttausenden, die  ebenfalls nicht daran denken,
 Nutzlosen ihr sauer verdientes Geld in den Rachen  zu werfen.

Gezwungen worden  zu zahlen, ist  in vier Jahren noch nie jemand, weil er Mahndrohmüll schlicht ignoriert hat.


----------



## bella08 (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich bin erstmal beruhigt, dass ich nicht die einzige bin, die auf win-loads.net reingefallen ist. Ich würde euch gern, auch wenn schon sehr viel andere Opfer hier ihre Fälle geschildert haben, meinen niederschreiben. Bin nämlich gerade erst 20Jahre alt geworden, ausgezogen und nun doch etwas verängsticht.

Also hier mein Fall:

Ich habe heute (26.05.2009) eine Mahnung von win-loads.net erhalten. Darin fordert die 

Media Intense GmbH
Rathausstrasse 14
CH-6340 Baar

eine Summe von 96€.

Ich soll auch bereits schon Rechnungen erhalten haben, sodass dieses die letzte Mahnung vor einschalten des Inkassounternehmes sei.

Ein Zitat aus der Email:
"Nach Ablauf dieser letzten Frist sehen wir uns leider gezwungen unser Inkassounternehmen mit dem Eintreiben der Forderung zu beauftragen. Um hohe Inkasso-, Anwalts-, Gerichts- und Verfahrenkosten sowie auch Kontopfändungen zu vermeiden, bitten wir Sie Ihre Zahlungsverpflichtung nunmehr ernst zu nehmen."

____________________________

Nun habe ich natürlich schon eine Menge gelesen und habe begriffen, dass man auf keinen Fall zahlen soll.

Hier nun aber meine 2 Fragen:

1. Ich habe mich mit falschen Namen und falscher Adresse angemeldet. Wenn ich nun einen Brief schreiben würde, wo ich denen schreibe, dass ich diese Summe nicht zahlen werde -  welchen Namen soll ich angeben?

2. Briefe vom Rechtsanwalt oder vom Inkassounternehmen würden bei mir ja gar nicht eintreffen. Wie sollte ich dann, wenn wirklich nötig, reagieren können? Könnte ich wegen des falschen Namens in Schwierigkeiten geraten?

Vielleicht hat ja jemand genau daselbe Problem bzw Problem gehabt und es bereits überstanden?

Über zahlreiche Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Lieben Gruß :-?


----------



## air23 (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ich bin da leider auch drauf reingefallen...
ich bin minderjährig und hab den das auch geschrieben. die wollen ne ausweiskopie, die ich denen bestimmt nicht schicke...
ich hab mich natürlich mit falschen daten angemeldet.. meine frage: können die mich überhaupt nur mit der emailadresse ausfindig machen? oder soll ich die einfach löschen?


----------



## webwatcher (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



air23 schrieb:


> et.. meine frage: können die mich überhaupt nur mit der emailadresse ausfindig machen?


nein


air23 schrieb:


> ? oder soll ich die einfach löschen?


warum? Ein Spamfilter erledigt das in bequemer Weise


----------



## air23 (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

also brauch ich gar nichts zu befürchten?
krieg ich dann überhaupt einen richterlichen mahnbescheid?


----------



## webwatcher (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



air23 schrieb:


> krieg ich dann überhaupt einen richterlichen mahnbescheid?


Das Ding heißt gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Die Chance so etwas zu Gesicht zu bekommen ist geringer als vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden.

Selbst wenn diesr extrem unwahrscheinliche Fall einträte, würde  ein Kreuzchen genügen,
 um aus dem Drohknüppel Mahnbescheid einen Zahnstocher zu machen > 
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## teider (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



bella08 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mit falschen Namen und falscher Adresse angemeldet. Wenn ich nun einen Brief schreiben würde, wo ich denen schreibe, dass ich diese Summe nicht zahlen werde - welchen Namen soll ich angeben?


 
Warum denn unbedingt schreiben? Lass' es doch einfach, dann brauchste Dir auch keinen Kopp zu machen, welchen Namen Du dann angeben sollst.


----------



## rooster61 (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



air23 schrieb:


> also brauch ich gar nichts zu befürchten?
> krieg ich dann überhaupt einen richterlichen mahnbescheid?



Vergiß morgen den Blitzableiter nicht.

Eher trifft dich der Blitz - als das ein Mahnbescheid kommt.

Ich bin für "die" tot - und seit 18. April "sauber". trotz realer Daten und über 18.

Wer nicht zahlt hat ein Probb: Er muß - oder darf:roll: - sein Geld sonstwo ausgeben.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:43:09 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:36:02 ----------




bella08 schrieb:


> Nun habe ich natürlich schon eine Menge gelesen und habe begriffen, dass man auf keinen Fall zahlen soll.
> 
> Hier nun aber meine 2 Fragen:
> 
> ...



auf den ersten  - oder auch letzten  - 5 Seiten, wurde diese Frage schon öfters beantwortet.

Links lesen - Videos gucken.

Und ansonsten: Totgesagte leben länger.


----------



## Dragger (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo 

ich hab da so en Problem ich hab heute Morgen eine Rechnung in meinem Postkasten gesehen und da steht drin dass ich zahlen soll , sonst  wird win-loads mit dem Inkassobüro drohen .  Ich weiß nich ob ich zahlen soll oder nicht aknn mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## webwatcher (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Dragger schrieb:


> .  Ich weiß nich ob ich zahlen soll oder nicht aknn mir jemand helfen ?


Exakt dieselbe Frage haben schon dutzende vor dir gefragt.

Wie wäre es mit Lesen?  Infos ( Links oben auf der Seite)   und den Thread.

PS: persönliche Rechtsberatung ist erlaubt


----------



## bernhard (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Dragger schrieb:


> ..., sonst  wird win-loads mit dem Inkassobüro drohen


Klasse.

Noch eine schwachsinnige Mahndroh-Stufe mehr: Die Ankündigung der möglichen Überprüfung der Fragestellung, ob man möglicherweise demnächst prüfen will, ob es möglich ist, eventuell zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt die Kasperle-Puppe "Inkassobüro" in das Schmierentheater einzubauen.


----------



## teider (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Exakt dieselbe Frage haben schon dutzende vor dir gefragt.


 
...dürften aber 'ne Menge "Dutzende" gewesen sein, und vermutlich kommen noch einige hinzu  Lesen ist eben furchtbar anstrengend und lästig...


----------



## herbf (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Dawny schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ich bin ja so blöd, heute morgen habe ich mich bei win-loads.net angemeldet und nein, ich hab nicht gelsen, dass es was kostet.
> Angemeldet habe ich mich zwar mit nem fakenamen aber mit richige Adresse. So nun habe ich gegoogled und raus kam, eine [........] Nun habe ich denen eine email geschickt mit der bitte um Löschung des Accounts und der Drohung eines Anwalts, sollte der Account nciht gelöscht werden. In den nutzungsbedingeung steht, mann kan innerhalb von 24 Std zurcktreten.
> Nun musste man ja diese Nutzugnsbedingung mit einem Haken bestätigen, nur leider bestätigt man damit auch, das iwderrufsrecht.
> ...


Hallo,
mir ist das auch am 20. Mai passiert. Ich wollte nur schnell nach einer Installation ein Anti-Viren Programm installieren. Ich bin ganz blöd bei win-loads.net gelandet und dachte es wäre natürlich kostenfrei. Mein Widerruf wurde nicht akzeptiert und ich warte einfach mal ab.


----------



## Dragger (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Aber win-loads weiß meine adresse und alles ... aber normalerweise ist der Sitz dieser GmbH in der Schweiz aber ich soll das Geld nach Hanau schicken versteh ich nicht. 

Hier ein Satz aus dem Rechnungsbrief : 


> Nach Ablauf der  letzten Frist sind wir uns leider gezwungen unser Inkassounternehmen mit dem Eintreiben der Forderung zu beauftragen .


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Zu win-loads gibts mittlerweile 952 Postings, u.a. auch mit Erfahrenswerten. Ich schlag vor, du liest dich mal ein. Danach dürfte bei dir - wie bei vielen anderen Postern - sicher alles klar sein, denn keine Frage blieb unbeantwortet.


----------



## fuwinload (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo liebe Forummitglieder,
Genau wie so viele auch in diesem Forum bin ich auf die Firma win-loads.net reingefallen. Ich hab mich am 7.3 bei der besagten Seite angemeldet und seit dem kriege ich ständig Post. Zuerst kamen nur die Zugangsdaten und die Rechnung. Doch win loads lässt einfach nicht locker. Ich habe daraufhin eine Mahnung , eine letzte Mahnung vor Inkasso und heute habe ich noch die Forderung zu Proinkasso bekommen , welche mir schon ziemlich Angst macht. Ich hab zwar schon die ersten 20 Seiten dieser Topic hier durchgelesen und ich weiß auch das die einem eigentlich nichts können , jedoch habe ich echt Schiss seit ich das da mit Proinkasso bekommen habe. Ich glaube mein Problem ist auch , dass ich denen noch nie zurück geschrieben habe , obwohl ich noch Minderjährig bin aber das ist mir erst später Bewusst geworden , dass ich damit den Vertrag hätte kündigen können und jetzt ist es bestimmt zu spät. Desweiteren habe ich mich auch mit falschen Namen und Adresse angemeldet was eigentlich sogar gut ist oder?




Hier ist die besagte Proinkasso e-mail ....klingt ziemlich angsteinflössend....Ich hoffe ich kriege schnelle antworten auch wenn es schon so viele Beiträge hier sind aber in den ersten 20 Seiten ist Win-Loads noch nie über ne Mahnung hinausgegangen..

_[Hinreichend bekannten Mahndrohmüll ohne Informationswert für das Forum entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## teider (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

...minderjährig, aber lesen kannst Du sicher, oder? Statt den Mahnmist hierhin zu kopieren, solltest Du einfach lesen, was zu diesem Thema hier zu lesen ist - alle Fragen sind hinreichend beantwortet.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich ganz offensichtlich nicht von den vielen anderen Fällen, die allein in diesem Thread schon auf vielen Seiten behandelt wurden.
Alles, was man wissen muss, findet sich in den oben auf dieser Seite blau verlinkten Grundsatzartikeln.

Nur soviel:
Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.

Bei Minderjährigen empfehlen wir generell, die Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Webseiten zu zeigen.
Es ist keine Schande, auf solche Abzocker-Webseiten hereinzufallen. Das ist einem hanseatischen Bürgermeister auch schon passiert. Und der hat im übrigen auch  nicht bezahlt.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## webwatcher (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



fuwinload schrieb:


> Hier ist die besagte Proinkasso e-mail ....klingt ziemlich angsteinflössend...



 Inkassobüros sind bezahlte Schreiberlinge,  die keinerlei Sonderrechte haben.
Ihr Zweck ist es, unerfahrene und  ängstliche Naturen einzuschüchtern und damit
 zum Bezahlen zu drängen. Nichts  was wirkliche Gefahr bedeutet.


----------



## bosna (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ja hallo ers mal...
bevor jetzt kommt dass ich mir sämtliche seiten durchlesen soll...das hab ich getan und irgendwie hab ich keine vollständige antwort auf meine fragen gefunden...
hab mich vor par wochen bei aus versehen bei winloads angemeldet um mir etwas zu downloaden...allerdings hab ich nicht gemerkt dass der spaß 96€ kostet
danach erhielt ich eine email in der ich aufgefordert wurde denbetrag zu zahlen und mich unter sonem link anzumelden..ich war geschockt und bin gar nich auf den link gegangen, danach hab ich die email gelöscht und den absender, winloads, sozusagen gesperrt sodass ich keine emails mehr bekomme...nach par wochen also gestern erhalte ich einen brief in dem ich aufgefordert werde zu zahlen, da ich mehrere mahnungen hab verstreichen lasse..das hing allerdings damit zusammen dass ich den absender ja gesperrt hatte...jetzt bin ich ratlos und weis nicht was zu tun, soll ich den betrag etwas über 100€ zahlen oder einfach nix tun..hab mir schon nen termin geben lassen in ner verbraucherzentrale...hier wird ja immer geraten nichts zu tun..aber so steigt der betrag ja nur...aba ich sehe nich ein zu zahlen da ich nich auf diesen link gegangen bin den ich von denen bekommen hab und vielmehr hab ich überhaupt nix runtergeladen oder kein dienst in anspruch genommen...bitte um hilfe und sry falls die post zu lang is aber bin echt ratlos und in dern letzten tagen echt downdeswegen
thx


----------



## webwatcher (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



bosna schrieb:


> ja hallo ers mal...
> bevor jetzt kommt dass ich mir sämtliche seiten durchlesen soll...das hab ich getan und irgendwie hab ich keine vollständige antwort auf meine fragen gefunden...


Alles was es an Hilfen gibt, steht in den Ratschlägen ( Links oben auf der Seite )


> Du hast eine Rechnung oder Mahnung von einem dubiosen Internetdienst bekommen? Bevor du im Forum einen Beitrag schreibst, lies bitte folgende Hinweise:
> 
> Die wichtigsten Tipps für Opfer von Kostenfallen im Internet (http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzock...o-kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/)
> Das solltest du über Inkassofirmen wissen (http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/inkassofirmen-und-ihre-drohungen/)
> ...


Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz  nicht erlaubt.
( auch  nicht mit semantischen Tricks "ich würde, ich täte) 

Wenn die Informationen  nicht reichen  > Verbaucherzentrale oder Anwalt


----------



## Zyrius (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo Mitstreiter,

Auch ich bin auf win-loads.net hereingefallen. Eigentlich wollte ich einen frei verfügbaren Virenscanner downloaden. Als ich dann zu einer Registrierung aufgefordert wurde dachte ich an nichts böses, da ich es eigentlich legetim finde das der Hersteller ein bischen wissen will wer, und wie sein Produkt verwendet wird. Nun kurze Zeit später erhielt ich eine Rechnung die ich dann fünf Tage später wiederrufen habe. Nun hat win-loads.net meinen Wiederruf abgelehnt.
Hier füge ich einen Auszug des Mail an:
-----------------------------------------------------------


> wir können Ihren Widerruf leider nicht akzeptieren, da Sie bei der Anmeldung ausdrücklich auf Ihr Widerrufsrecht verzichtet haben.
> 
> Sie haben bei der Anmeldung auf Win-Loads.net einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag zur Nutzung unseres Dienstes abgeschlossen.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------
Nun allgemein gilt ja ein Wiederspruchsrecht von 14 Tagen, hier sind es offensichtlich gerade 24 Std. Ich werde es darauf ankommen lassen, diesen "Strolchen" gehört muß das Handwerk gelegt werden.

PS: Der Spruch das man selber Schuld sei wenn man so unbedarft klickt ist schwachsinn, da man wie in meinen Fall über einen weiterführenden Link auf die win-loads irgendwas weitergeleitet wird und unter Umständen gar nicht merkt das man eigentlich auf der falschen Seite ist.

Gruß an alle Opfer

Zyrius :wall:


----------



## bernhard (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Zyrius schrieb:


> wir können Ihren Widerruf leider nicht akzeptieren, da Sie bei der Anmeldung ausdrücklich auf Ihr Widerrufsrecht verzichtet haben


vzbv | Presse | Mitteilungen | 28.05.2009 - Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband gewinnt Klage gegen Internet-Abzocker


> *Das Landgericht Mannheim untersagte der Firma, eine Klausel zu verwenden, mit der Verbraucher auf ihr gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht verzichten.*


Das Mahndroh-Getöse von solchen Banden ist rechtlich völlig schwachsinnig.


----------



## Zyrius (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Es gibt da einen recht guten Artikel in der C't 11 ab Seite 90 der auf diese Machenschafen hinweist. Ebenfalls ist auch ein Musterbrief enthalten. Es wird Zeit das etwas gegen diese [.......] unternommen wird.

Gruß

Zyrius :wall:


----------



## dvill (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...oeffentlichungen-werden-immer-daemlicher.html


----------



## Zyrius (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo Mitstreiter,

heute habe ich eine Mahnung erhalten, die in ihrer Formulierung schon ziemlich deftig ist. Hier wird nun versucht Angst zu erzeugen damit man den geforderten Betrag bezahlt. Man habe ja einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag geschlossen bla, bla, bla. Nun auf zum nächsten Schritt mal sehen was als nächstes pasiert. :wall:


----------



## webwatcher (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Zyrius schrieb:


> . Nun auf zum nächsten Schritt mal sehen was als nächstes pasiert.


sowas in der Art:  Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## Zyrius (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Na ja so richtig lustig finde ich das ganze eigentlich ja auch nicht, aber es ist traurig das sowas überhaupt zulässig ist. Man will uns ja auch den Bundestrojaner unterjubeln, warum wird nicht solchen "Banditen" ein solcher Trojaner zugestanden. Man könnte schon denken das hier auch andere Leute die Hand aufhalten. Auch die Provider könnten hier was tun. Und sollten es bei solchen Machenschaften auch tun.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Die Provider können da nichts dran tun.

Das einzig wirksame wäre eine Änderung des Inkassorechts, um unseriösen Inkassobüros das Eintreiben der Nutzlos-Forderungen zu erschweren.


----------



## BlaBla (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Seid doch froh das ihr von denen noch mails bekommt meine letzte von denne kam vom Inkassobüro und die war auch noch leer:cry2: Jetzt bekomme ich seit knapp 2 Monaten nix mehr von denen und mein Posteingang ist leer!! DIe sind echt doof drohen erst und dann nix. 
Naja hoffe von denen kommt noch mal was.
Liebe Grüße an das win-loads.net team aber noch ein viel größeres an euch wünsche euch schöne Pfingsten und feiert schön!!
Also bis dem nächst Tschö mit ö 
Lg BlaBla


----------



## Zyrius (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich finde es echt traurig das alles mögliche im Internet kontolliert werden soll, aber trotzdem solche Machenschaften möglich bleiben sollen???? Ist doch irre, ich finde das Web sollte zwar eine freie Welt sein, aber nicht zu jedem Preis. Vorallem wenn hier versucht wird dem User Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen für etwas das es kostenlos gibt.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Die Einstellung vieler Politiker ist offenbar:
"Das Internet ist sowieso eine Spielerei, eigentlich sogar ein gefährlicher Gegenstand. Wer daran teilnimmt und behumst wird, ist selbst schuld. Der soll dann auch gefälligst selbst zusehen, wie er aus der Sache rauskommt."

Auf der anderen Seite wiederum beschwören dieselben Politiker dann wieder die Wichtigkeit des Internets zur Förderung des Handels und der modernen Telekommunikation etc. etc.

Was die eigentlich diesbezüglich überhaupt wollen, bleibt oft nebulös.
Oft ist denen das Internet auch eine direkte Bedrohung, weil man hier oft (zumindest, wenn man weiß, wo...) Informationen bekommt, die einem von den Mainstream-Medien ganz bewusst vorenthalten werden.

Maßgebend dabei ist jedoch auch der typisch deutsche Hang, "die Selbstreinigungskräfte des Marktes" wirken zu lassen, und das ganze sich damit selbst zu überlassen. Man vertraut darauf, dass die Wettbewerbszentralen/Verbraucherzentralen (als nichtstaatliche Organisationen!) die Kontrolle über den "Markt" Internet halten können.

Dass dies jedoch nicht funktioniert, sehen wir jeden Tag.

Andere Länder haben ja auch staatliche Organisationen, die den Handel überwachen. Die Engländer haben z.B. ihr "OFT" (Office for Fair Trade), das ist eine *Behörde*, die Exekutivvollmachten hat und z.B. auch mal Millionen-Pfund-Strafen verhängt.
Die US-Amerikaner haben ihre "FTC" (Federal Trade Comission), eine Bundes*behörde*. Auch die haben dort weitreichende Befugnisse.

All das gibt es in Deutschland nicht.
Weil hier die Kojoten das Sagen haben.
Und weil uns hier die Mainstream-Medien jeden Tag unreflektiert dieses Geplapper vom "freien Markt für neue, innovative Medien im Bereich der modernen Telekommunikation" nachbeten.


----------



## Zyrius (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ja Ja Politiker wenn sie helfen müssten dann gibt es keinen Grund, und wenn sie helfen könnten dann sehen sie auch keinen. Man könnte auch glauben das hier auch ein paar Euros fliesen??? Oder vielleicht ein Verwandter oder Bekannter mit dabei ist. Jedenfalls ist das Verhalten an dieser Stelle nicht verständlich. Ich bin schon für ein freies Web ohne Einschränkungen und Kontrollen aber auf der anderen Seite sehe ich auch Handlungsbedarf um Betrug zu verhindern.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Zyrius schrieb:


> Man könnte auch glauben das hier auch ein paar Euros fliesen???



Das ist sicher so nicht der Fall.

Es gibt allerdings massive politische Einflussnahme der Lobbyverbände, die mit allen Tricks versuchen, eine Beschneidung ihrer vermeintlichen kreativen Gestaltungsfreiheit zu verhindern.

Und es gibt die neoliberale Ideologie des "freien Handels ohne Hemmnisse und Schranken", die sich besonders in deutschen Köpfen sehr festgesetzt hat. Diese Ideologie behauptet, der Markt könne "sich selbst regulieren".
Man überlässt daher die Kontrolle des Marktes nichtstaatlichen Organisationen und Verbänden.
Das sind jedoch weitgehend zahnlose Tiger. Die können lediglich auf dem endlosen, mühsamen Klageweg versuchen, zu erreichen, dass halbwegs die Regeln eingehalten werden. Die können z.B. nach dem Wettbewerbsrecht klagen etc.
Das alles dauert jedoch endlos, und die dort erzielten Strafsummen sind im Vergleich zu den Gewinnen lapidar.
Und wenn ein Urteil steht, wird umfirmiert, dann darf der Verband nochmal von vorn gegen eine angeblich neue "Ltd." klagen.

Auch am deutschen Inkassorecht kann man im Vergleich zum Ausland einiges kritisieren.


----------



## noahmoah (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

he leute meine eltern haben dort ne e-mail hin geschrieben das ich mind. bin und haben meine geburts urkunde hin geschichkt wie die sagen so jetzt habe ich gestern ne inkasso mahnung bekommen was soll ich tun???


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



noahmoah schrieb:


> he leute meine eltern haben dort ne e-mail hin geschrieben das ich mind. bin und haben meine geburts urkunde hin geschichkt ?


Enstschuldigung aber wie  kann man so naiv  sein?  Das ist doch das Problem der Nutzlosen, nicht euers. 


noahmoah schrieb:


> so jetzt habe ich gestern ne inkasso mahnung bekommen was soll ich tun???


na und?  Kommt halt der böse Wolf ins Drohkasperletheater, ist aber völlig zahnlos.
Kann nur schrecklich jaulen und heulen, ist sonst aber völlig ungefährlich


----------



## dvill (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



noahmoah schrieb:


> ... und haben meine geburts urkunde hin geschichkt wie die sagen


Vorsicht.

Im Internet grassiert das Banditentum wie sonst im Leben auch. Man darf niemals Anweisungen aus nicht vertrauenswürdigen Quellen befolgen - *NIEMALS*.


----------



## Zyrius (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hier nochmals der Hinweis auf die C't 11 aus 2009, dort ist auch ein Musterbrief für Minderjährige enthalten.


----------



## webwatcher (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Zyrius schrieb:


> Hier nochmals der Hinweis auf die C't 11 aus 2009, dort ist auch ein Musterbrief für Minderjährige enthalten.



Briefeschreibselei wird in diesem Forum nicht empfohlen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Neue OZ online: Der Rechtsanwalt kassiert und kassiert und kassiert . . .


> *Die Erfahrung lehrt, dass ein Widerspruch gar nicht nötig ist. Den Verbraucherzentralen ist bisher kein Rechtsstreit bekannt, in dem ein Verbraucher zu einer Zahlung verurteilt wurde.In einem Merkblatt der Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen für junge Internetnutzer heißt es: „Du und Deine Eltern müssen lediglich die Nerven behalten und den Drohungen standhalten.“ Die Geschäftemacher und ihre Geldeintreiber haben kein Interesse, säumige Zahler vor Gericht zu ziehen. Dann geriete auch ihr Geschäftsgebaren ins öffentliche Licht und in eine juristische Prüfung. *


----------



## Zyrius (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Briefeschreibselei wird in diesem Forum nicht empfohlen
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



Ich meine schon das es notwendig ist einen Wiederruf zu machen. Denn sonst kann ich ja gleich zahlen, und als Opferlamm gelten. Man sollte allerdings keine Brieffreundschaft mit diesen "Banditen" beginnen. Aber wehren muss man sich schon, so meine ich.


----------



## webwatcher (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Du schreibst kompletten Unfug. Vier Jahre Erfahrung mit der Nutzlosbranche haben gelehrt, dass außer leeren Drohungen nichts  kommt, egal ob widersprochen wird oder nicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

So ist es. Auf diesen Dummfug-Seiten entsteht (egal, ob Minderjährig oder nicht...) kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag, daher gibt es auch nichts zu widerrufen oder sonst zu schreibseln.


----------



## Zyrius (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wie auch immer. nachdem ich ja auch einer dieser "Klicker" bin werde ich auf jeden Fall weiter über die neuesten Nachrichten von diesen "Banditen" berichten. Um so vielleicht anderen helfen zu können. Das ist ja eigentlich das Ziel.


----------



## rooster61 (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Um 03:19 Uhr kam die harte Mail - nach 6 Wochen RRRUUHHEE.

Sauber geplant.
Und das Konto vom Inkasso scheint zu zu sein, ich soll an eine Anwaltskanzlei Straßburg zahlen - wieso?
Ich werde nicht antworten.
? Wer pflegt Briegfreundschaften mit Mail-Robotern ?
Meine Brieffreundschaften suche ICH mir selbst aus.
Macht´s irgendwo klick?
Wer nicht zahlt - ist selber schuld und muß sein Geld sonstwo ausgeben.


----------



## Catfan (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo Leute,

Ich möchte jetzt auch mal hier posten. 
Erstmal vielen Dank an die Moderatoren, die dieses Forum möglich gemacht haben und den „Reingefallenen“ helfen. Über euer „Kalletaler Dreieck“ hab ich mich köstlich amüsiert.
Ich habe mich jetzt tagelang durch 99 Seiten Thread gekämpft, weil ich auch die häufig gestellte Frage habe: wie lange dauert dieser „Mahndrohmüll“?
Ihr habt es erfasst, ich bin auch in diese Falle der „Firma“ getappt, obwohl langjährige Internetnutzerin.
Bei mir kam der Link über mein Antivir (was ich immer noch nicht verstehe). Ich wollte nur mal kurz updaten, wie nach jedem Systemstart. Da kam das Fenster mit dem Hinweis auf eine neuere Version. Über das „Anmeldefenster“ hab ich mich zwar gewundert, aber ich dachte: ist ja Antivir, hab ich Vertrauen. Dummerweise habe ich noch einen alten Röhrenmonitor mit einer Bildschirmauflösung von 800X600, d.h. den rechten Teil der Anmeldeseite mit dem Preishinweis konnte ich nicht sehen, wenn sie denn überhaupt da war, was ich im nachhinein bezweifle.
Ja, hab dann auch noch übersehen, dass ich auf das Widerrufsrecht verzichte, wenn ich auf „Anmelden“ klicke. Habe die Bezeichnung „Anmelden“ ohnehin nicht als Vertragsabschluss erkannt.
Die böse Überraschung folgte mit der Rechung am nächsten Tag. Im Gegensatz zu vielen hier im Forum war ich sofort wild entschlossen, *nicht* zu bezahlen, weil ich mich über’s Ohr gehauen fühle.
Habe mich in der ersten Panik und Wut auf eine „Brieffreundschaft“ eingelassen, weil es mir ein Bedürfnis war. Habe zusätzlich per Wurf- Einschreiben (weil ich annahm, dass das Postfach in Hanau keine Unterschrift leistet) widerrufen und den Vertragsabschluß hilfsweise wegen arglistiger Täuschung und wegen Irrtums angefochten und mit Staatsanwaltschaft gedroht usw.
Die Video’s von Katzenjens kann ich jedem empfehlen: anschauen dauert nicht lange, ist informativ, beruhigt. Vielen Dank an Katzenjens!
Ich werde jetzt, nach Durchackern dieses Forum’s, nichts mehr unternehmen, obwohl es mir in den Fingern juckt, der „Firma“ die Meinung zu geigen. Aber wenn das Mailrobots sind, ist das vertane Zeit.
Ich bin jetzt beim Stand der 1. Mahnung. In den nächsten Tagen ist die Frist abgelaufen.
Ich werde alles sammeln und hier posten, wie viele Mails und Briefe kommen und wann es, hoffentlich, vorbei ist. Will auch dazu beitragen diese viel gestellte Frage zu beantworten.

Catfan


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wenn man realisiert hat, dass das Banditentum natürlich auch im Internet unterwegs ist, ist der Umgang mit dem Mahndroh-Kasperletheater kein Problem mehr.


----------



## rooster61 (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Catfan schrieb:


> Ich werde alles sammeln und hier posten, wie viele Mails und Briefe kommen und wann es, hoffentlich, vorbei ist. Will auch dazu beitragen diese viel gestellte Frage zu beantworten.
> 
> Catfan



Wann´s rum ist - weiß keiner.

Bei mir ging´s nach 6 Wochen wieder los.

Dachte schon -ich wäre durch.


----------



## Catfan (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ja, hab ich gelesen. Hoffe, das geht nicht grundsätzlich so :cry::unzufrieden::-?

Obwohl wir alle inzwischen wissen, dass das Banditen sind und die uns garnichts antun ausser drohen, es nervt doch irgendwie, oder?

An welchem Datum hattest Du Dich "angemeldet"? 

Catfan


----------



## webwatcher (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Catfan schrieb:


> und die uns garnichts antun ausser drohen, es nervt doch irgendwie, oder?


dafür gibt es Spamfilter


----------



## rooster61 (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Catfan schrieb:


> An welchem Datum hattest Du Dich "angemeldet"?
> 
> Catfan



Müsste Dezember 2008 gewesen sein.

Ich habe den Junk-Filter ein, bin aber NEUGIERIG - und will hier berichten - um den NUR-LESERN auch ein wenig Angst zu nehmen.

Zurücklehnen - und die paar Kröten, die übrig bleiben, ausgegeben, wo´s sein darf.


----------



## Catfan (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



rooster61 schrieb:


> Müsste Dezember 2008 gewesen sein.
> 
> Ich habe den Junk-Filter ein, bin aber NEUGIERIG - und will hier berichten - um den NUR-LESERN auch ein wenig Angst zu nehmen.
> 
> Zurücklehnen - und die paar Kröten, die übrig bleiben, ausgegeben, wo´s sein darf.


 
geht mir genauso. War erschrocken wie viele hier im Forum (und auch sicherlich ausserhalb) grosse Angst haben. 
Aber warum : Kröten die übrig bleiben? Ich hab genau 2,15 € für das Einschreiben ausgegeben, war wahrscheinlich auch unnütz, aber hatte rein rechtliche Gründe (wurde teilweise dazu geraten).
Beim Durchackern dieser 99 Seiten war jemand dabei, der schrieb dass er mit einem Widerrufsbrief Erfolg hatte. Der Wortlaut war ähnlich dem meinen. Dabei hatte scheinbar das Wort "Anwalt" eine Schlüsselrolle. Ich hab schon überlegt, ob ich die nächste Mail zurückschicke mit dem Wort Anwalt- Anwalt- Anwalt (kopieren und einfügen).
Vielleicht hilft das:rulez::gruebel: :-D Na, wenn's Mailrobots sind:sun:
Catfan


----------



## webwatcher (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Catfan schrieb:


> Ich hab genau 2,15 € für das Einschreiben ausgegeben, war wahrscheinlich auch unnütz, aber hatte rein rechtliche Gründe (wurde teilweise dazu geraten).


Nicht in diesem Forum.  Noch nie ist jemand ( bei hunderttausender Betroffener in vier Jahren) 
von der Nutzlosbranche  zur Zahlung gezwungen worden, weil er nicht auf Mahndrohmüll reagiert hat. 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Wer zahlt, tut dies aus Angst oder Unwissenheit, aber nicht weil er müßte.

Für Schreibselempfehlungen sind andere Foren zuständig.

PS: auch einige Verbraucherzentralen  kommen aus der tibetanischen Gebetsmühle nicht raus


----------



## sarah_s (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hey ihr lieben,

auch ich war so bescheuert und hab mich freitag abend bei win-loads registriert ( natürlich auch ohne vorher zu lesen,dass es kostenpflichtig ist)
naja, hab dann nach 2 minuten denn braten dann doch noch gerochen und sofort ne mail hingeschickt...
so...was jetz eigentlich das komische an meiner sache ist, dass ich bis jetzt noch *nichmal ne aktivierungsmail* von denen bekommen habe ( vielleicht hab ich mich ja bei der emailadresse vertippt gehabt) zumindest stimmt aber meine postanschrift 100 pro..
auch wenn die frage eigentlich blöd ist,aaber: bin ich denn da jetzt überhaupt registriert? da ich den account ja nie aktiviert habe ( geschweige denn die KOSTENLOSE *muhaha* software gedownloaded habe) können die mir doch gar nichts wollen oder?

hab grad bei der verbraucherzentrale angerufn, weil ich mir dachte " och die können dir ja am besten auskunft geben" aber pft. das war ja mal total enttäuschend...der kerl ließ mich meinen fall gar nicht zu ende erzählen und meinte nur: "jaja, schickense nen brief hin in demse widerrufen und dann ist gut.tschüss" -.-

lange rede kurzer sinn: muss ich mir jetzt überhaupt gedanken machen?
liebe grüße,
sarah


----------



## teider (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



sarah_s schrieb:


> muss ich mir jetzt überhaupt gedanken machen?


 
...klar, aber nicht unbedingt um win-loads oder Media-Intense. Kümmere Dich nicht weiter darum, lasse Dich auf keinen Schriftwechsel ein und fettich is...


----------



## webwatcher (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



sarah_s schrieb:


> hab grad bei der verbraucherzentrale angerufn, weil ich mir dachte " och die können dir ja am besten auskunft geben" aber pft. das war ja mal total enttäuschend...der kerl ließ mich meinen fall gar nicht zu ende erzählen und meinte nur: "jaja, schickense nen brief hin in demse widerrufen und dann ist gut.tschüss" -.-


Wenn du seit vier Jahren einige dutzendmal  in der Woche  dieselben Stories erzählst bekommst, 
schaltest du auch auf  Durchzug.

Will den nicht hier in Schutz nehmen, es gibt aber wirklich nicht viel dazu zu sagen.

Lies die Infos und du weißt,  was zu tun bzw *nicht* zu tun ist 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## sarah_s (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hey!
erstmal danke für die superschnellen antworten 
klar kann ich den mann verstehen, nur ich denk mir: der redet mit leuten, die meist schon aufgelöst genug wegen so einem mist sind, da kann doch wenigstens ein " machen sie sich keine sorgen" oder " bleiben sie ganz ruhig" kommen...naja,aber es geht ja nich um die verbraucherzentrale 
also kann mir aber auch keiner von euch wirklich sagen, ob ich da überhaupt als " registriert" gelte oder?


----------



## teider (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



sarah_s schrieb:


> ...also kann mir aber auch keiner von euch wirklich sagen, ob ich da überhaupt als " registriert" gelte oder?


 
...ob "ja" oder "nein" - was würde das denn für einen Unterschied machen?


----------



## sarah_s (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

es würde meine nervn ungemein beruhigen


----------



## webwatcher (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ist genauso relevant, wie das Problem, nach welcher Seite der Sack in China umfällt.

Die Nutzlosbranche "begnügt "sich mit den 10-30%, die aus Angst oder Unwissenheit bezahlen. 
Wer nicht bezahlt, kann mit seinem Geld  sinnvolleres anfangen, als Ferraris der Nutzlosen mit zu finanzieren.


----------



## sarah_s (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

okay, okay...ich hab verstanden was ihr mir damit sagen wollt! 
danke dafür!


----------



## Catfan (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

@sarah_S

hallo Sarah, wenn Du nach 2 Minuten schon widersprochen hast, bist Du sowieso aus der Sache raus. 
Die "Firma" hat ja eine Testphase: bis um 24.00 Uhr des Anmeldetages brauchst Du sowieso nichts zu bezahlen, kannst Dich freuen. Jetzt kommt wahrscheinlich noch eine Bestätigungsmail, dass sie es bedauern, dass Dir deren Angebot nicht gefallen hat und Du kein Kunde wirst (verständlich, einer weniger, den sie mit ihren Abzockversuchen belästigen können).

Catfan


----------



## bernhard (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

*NIEMAND MUSSTE BISHER ZAHLEN,*

bei keinem "Anbieter", bei keinem Mahndrohkasper, unabhängig davon, ob der Sack Reis in China nach rechts oder links umkippt,

*niemand,*

seit mehr als vier Jahren mit Millionen Betroffenen.


----------



## Catfan (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Tschuldigung! Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt!

Ich meinte natürlich: dann kommt keine Rechnung- die man sowieso, wenn sie denn käme, auf *keinen Fall* bezahlt!!!!!


----------



## Zyrius (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Na das ist doch mal wirklich freundlich von win-loads
---------------------


> Da Sie auf unsere Rechnung vom 19.05.2009 nicht reagiert haben, und der Rechnungsbetrag bis heute nicht beglichen wurde, fordern wir Sie nun letztmalig auf, den offenen Betrag in Höhe von 96,00 EUR bis zum
> 
> 09.06.2009
> 
> ...


----------------------
Nur nix Angst haben!!!, :-p


----------



## Teleton (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> ...sehen wir uns gezwungen,...


Tun mir ja schon ein wenig leid, sich selbst ein von Zwängen getriebenes Verhalten bescheinigen zu müssen.


----------



## Zyrius (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Teleton schrieb:


> Tun mir ja schon ein wenig leid, sich selbst ein von Zwängen getriebenes Verhalten bescheinigen zu müssen.



Nun zumindest darin sind diese [.......] echt gut. Angst machen, verschrecken, oder sonstige Methoden um den "User" in die Knie zu zwingen.


----------



## Teleton (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ach komm, das macht doch keine Angst. Ein eher langweilig gehaltenes Mahnschreiben. Wer hier nur 5 Minuten oben in den Links gelesen hat, kann mit dem Schreiben angemessen umgehen.

So stelle ich mir machtvolle furchteinflössende Drohungen vor:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/51070-fuehrerscheintest-2.html#post222487


----------



## Catfan (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo Leute, ich habe heute eine Antwort auf meinen Brief bzw. gleichlautende Mail erhalten, daraus schließe ich:
sind doch keine Mailrobots, oder was meint ihr?

ooooohhhhhh!!! Es juckt mir so in den Fingern, möchte so gerne antworten..............


---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
*Zitat Anfang:*



> Sehr geehrte Frau ..........,
> 
> wir versichern Ihnen, dass unsere Internetseite die gesetzlichen Vorlagen bezüglich Informationspflicht mehr als erfüllt.
> Aufgrund dessen ist ein Irrtum ausgeschlossen und der Vertrag rechtens.
> ...


*Zitat Ende*


----------



## fn40 (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> ooooohhhhhh!!! Es juckt mir so in den Fingern, möchte so gerne antworten..............


 
Du wirst immer wieder den gleichen Mist erhalten.Sich totstellen ist wohl am sinnvollsten.Trag doch den Absender in den Spamfilter ein,dann wird der Müll sofort raussortiert


----------



## webwatcher (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Catfan schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich habe heute eine Antwort auf meinen Brief bzw. gleichlautende Mail erhalten, daraus schließe ich:
> sind doch keine Mailrobots, oder was meint ihr?


Leistungsfähige Mailrobots können bis zu einem gewissen Grad  auf Mails reagieren.
Es werden an Hand  bestimmter  Stichwörter mit Hilfe von Textbausteinen scheinbar individuelle  Antworten "komponiert". Zigausende von Mails  zu lesen ist nicht die Absicht der Nutzlosen.


----------



## Catfan (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ja, das ist wohl am besten, ab jetzt ist Totentanz angesagt.

Ich überlege zwar immer noch, wie man einen Mailrobot austrixen kann, aber ich glaub ich lasse es lieber.

Wünsch euch einen schönen Restabend!


----------



## GAbzocke1 (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo,

ich wollte euch nur auf unsere neue Seite hinweisen, die als Anlaufstelle dienen soll.

[ edit] 

Dort befindet sich ein 12-Seitiges "Gutachten" zum Thema Abo-Verträge im Internet, sowie ein juristischer Musterbrief. Anhand dessen kann sich jeder ein eigenes Bild machen, ob er zahlen sollte oder nicht.
Natürlich alles kostenlos.

Wir sind ein Team von 2 Diplomjuristen und einem Doktoranden (auch Jura), und bemühen uns um möglichst korrekte rechtliche Informationen.


----------



## fn40 (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> Musterbrief


Die Dinger landen eh beim Anbieter im Müll.Der Mahnmüll kommt trotzdem.Steht hier überall im Forum.Also sinnlos und unnötige Geldausgeberei


----------



## Heiko (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



fn40 schrieb:


> Die Dinger landen eh beim Anbieter im Müll.Der Mahnmüll kommt trotzdem.Steht hier überall im Forum.Also sinnlos und unnötige Geldausgeberei


ACK.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## webwatcher (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

In diesem Forum wird Schreibselei  nicht empfohlen 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

In vier Jahren Nutzlosabzocke ist noch nie jemand  zur Zahlung gezwungen worden, 
der Mahnmüll von Anfang an konsequent ignoriert hat


----------



## bernhard (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Catfan schrieb:


> Weiters wollen wir ...


Schau her, ein Wienerle ...


----------



## Catfan (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
*Zitat Anfang:*
ist nicht mehr als ein weiterer Service (geistiger Eigentum), 

*Zitat Ende*[/QUOTE]


....da sind noch mehr solcher Sachen drin:
heisst das nicht "geistiges Eigentum"?

Oder hat "er" oder "es" Geister oder geistlich gemeint?

Catfan


----------



## Angi_88 (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hi an alle,

ich bin auch so dumm und habe mich da angemeldet mit Stimmender Adress stimmendem alte!!! Der gleich Ablauf wie bei den anderen!! Vor 2 Wochen kam ein Brief vom Inkassobüro und gestern auch wieder eine die letzte wahrnung und meine Rechnung liegt jetzt bei 137€ was soll ich tun??bitte helft mir ich weiss nimmer was ich machen soll weil alle sagten zu mir einfach alles ignorieren....

Grüße


----------



## bernhard (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wenn es wirklich die letzte Belästigung war, ist doch jetzt alles fein ...


----------



## fn40 (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> bitte helft mir


 

In den ganzen Jahren bei tausenden von Betroffenen ist kein einziger User jemals von einem Gericht in einem nachvollziehbaren Urteil zum Zahlen verurteilt worden
Es hat  fünf Fälle gegeben in denen Nutzlosanbieter geklagt haben.Alle fünf Prozesse wurden von den Anbietern VERLOREN

In diesen Links steht alles was man machen,oder besser nicht machen sollte

*Die wichtigsten Tipps für Opfer von Kostenfallen im Internet* (Abofallen und Abzocke im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
*Das solltest du über Inkassofirmen wissen *(Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
*Warum du keine Angst vor Schufa-Eintrag oder Klage haben musst* (Urteile und Recht bei Abofallen und Vertragsfallen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
*Muss man Abzockern einen Brief schreiben oder nicht?* (http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html)
*Die wichtigsten Tipps im Film* (YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.)


----------



## Zyrius (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Angi_88 schrieb:


> Hi an alle,
> 
> ich bin auch so dumm und habe mich da angemeldet mit Stimmender Adress stimmendem alte!!! Der gleich Ablauf wie bei den anderen!! Vor 2 Wochen kam ein Brief vom Inkassobüro und gestern auch wieder eine die letzte wahrnung und meine Rechnung liegt jetzt bei 137€ was soll ich tun??bitte helft mir ich weiss nimmer was ich machen soll weil alle sagten zu mir einfach alles ignorieren....
> 
> Grüße



Durchhalten, nicht nervös werden, ich bin auch einer der "dummen Klicker", liege aber noch einen Schritt hinter Dir. Diese "Banditen" bleiben echt am "Ball" und setzen einen richtig unter Druck. Der totale Wahnsinn.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Angi_88 schrieb:


> ich weiss nimmer was ich machen soll weil alle sagten zu mir einfach alles ignorieren....:


Wenn das alle sagen, dann tu es doch. Hier ist niemand  anderer Meinung


----------



## bernhard (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Die Einschüchterung mit rechtlich schwachsinnigen Mahndroh-Schreiben ist ein Massengeschäft. Seit mehr als vier Jahren haben das Millionen erlebt.

Wer solchen Müll bekommt, erlebt das, was Millionen vor ihm erlebt haben: Hohles Mahndroh-Gepupse.

Bisher musste noch niemand zahlen.


----------



## Angi_88 (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

kann mir da nichts passieren???weil im letzten schrieb stand das ich es bis in 10tagen zahlen soll sonst drohten die mit Anwalt und die ganzen faxen soll ich weiterhin nichts zahlen??


----------



## webwatcher (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Was soll passieren? Drohkasperlethater stellen keine echte Gefahr dar.

So könnte es weitergehen 
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Hitman78NRW (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hi Leute,

habe auf die erste Rechnung 20.05. nicht reagiert und nun natürlich die erste Mahnung 31.05. bekommen. Ist es nun zu spät zu widersprechen oder brauch ich das gar nicht mehr? Wie weit sind Eure Erfahrungen mit denn A........ Will jetzt nicht unbedingt alle 100 SEITEN zuvor lesen  Danke für eine Antwort.

VG Hitman


----------



## webwatcher (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Hitman78NRW schrieb:


> habe auf die erste Rechnung 20.05. nicht reagiert und nun natürlich die erste Mahnung 31.05. bekommen. Ist es nun zu spät zu widersprechen oder brauch ich das gar nicht mehr?


es reicht das hier zu lesen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


Hitman78NRW schrieb:


> Wie weit sind Eure Erfahrungen


Wie mit allen Nutzlosanbietern seit vier Jahren. Irgendwann hören die Belästigungen auf 
Bis dahin Spamfilter aktivieren und  falls Mahnmüll in Papierform gibt es grüne bzw blaue Tonnen.


----------



## Noch-ein-Opfer (4 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

auch ich habe mich vor einigen Wochen auf der Suche nach einer Freeware auf die Seite von win-loads.net verirrt:wall:. Dort im Rahmen der Suche eine Freeware (die falsche) angeboten bekommen und wurde um Anmeldung gebeten. Die Anmeldemaske ist dort wie hier beschreiben.
In der Bildmitte gross die Anmeldemaske, darueber noch meine erfolgreiche Suche (mit Vermerk: Freeware) und rechts unten am Ende eines Fliestextes der Kostenhinweis.
Aber was sag ich, Ihr kennt das ja.:scherzkeks:

Nun auf die Rechnungsstellung und die Reaktion von win-loads auf meine Verweigerung habe ich jedoch einen anderen Weg gewaehlt.
Ich habe den Vorgang bei der Staatsanwaltschaft zur Anzeige gebracht.
Obs was bringt ? Vieleicht
Wenn alle die rund 1.000 Leute, die zu win-loads net bisher hier einen Eintrag eingestellt haben das gleiche tun wuerden denke ich sehr wohl, dass es was bringen wird.

Also, meine Aufforderung, zeigt die Betreiber der Internetseite an.
Solange diese Leute vom Gesetz nicht zur Kenntnis genommen werden koenne diese Ihre Art von Geldverdienen fortsetzen.
Wenn sich die Staatsanwaltschaften der Sache annehmen bringst zumindest viel Arbeit fuer die Betreiber mit und das Risiko, doch bestraft zu werden.
Staatsanwaltschaft = Staatsmacht. Staatsmacht = die Masse an Menschen. Die Masse an Menschen das sind wir :-p


----------



## fn40 (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> Nun auf die Rechnungsstellung und die Reaktion von win-loads auf meine Verweigerung habe ich jedoch einen anderen Weg gewaehlt.
> Ich habe den Vorgang bei der Staatsanwaltschaft zur
> 
> Anzeige gebracht.
> ...


 
Denke ich nicht.Kein Vorsatz,keine Straftat.Wird eh alles eingstellt.Kann man sich sparen


----------



## Noch-ein-Opfer (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo FN40

ich werde Dich über den Fortgang der Anzeige bei Zeiten informieren.


----------



## outback (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Auch ich habe diesen Leuten heute mit einer Anzeige wegen arglistiger Täuschung  gedroht. Ich hatte noch innerhalb der Testdauer bis 24:00 widersprochen. Wurde  aber nicht anerkannt. rechnung wäre gültig.


----------



## outback (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo Catfan,
auch ich bin in die Win-loads Falle geraten,ich wollte auch die  neue Avira Antivir free 9 die im Anmeldefenster erscheint updaten. ich habe zwar einen grossen Bildschirm habe aber  die versteckten Kosten der Anmeldung nicht gesehen. Ich dacht ich wäreauf der seriösen Seite von Avira und hatte keine Bedenken meinen Namen und Adresse anzugeben. Ich überlege ob es Sinn macht Avira davon zu schreiben ???


----------



## Reducal (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



outback schrieb:


> mit einer Anzeige wegen arglistiger Täuschung  gedroht.


Und, was soll das bringen? Arglistige Täuschung ist Zivilrecht, mit dem Strafrecht kommt man damit nicht bei. Anzeigen in solchen Sachen werden generell eingestellt, das soll heißen - das kann man sich sparen!


----------



## Catfan (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



outback schrieb:


> Hallo Catfan,
> auch ich bin in die Win-loads Falle geraten,ich wollte auch die neue Avira Antivir free 9 die im Anmeldefenster erscheint updaten. ich habe zwar einen grossen Bildschirm habe aber die versteckten Kosten der Anmeldung nicht gesehen. Ich dacht ich wäreauf der seriösen Seite von Avira und hatte keine Bedenken meinen Namen und Adresse anzugeben. Ich überlege ob es Sinn macht Avira davon zu schreiben ???


 
hallo outback,
hab ich auch schon überlegt. Ja, das sollten wir machen.
Mir ging es genauso wie Dir, hatte zu viel Vertrauen, darum ist die Panne auch passiert. Ich habe mich nur angemeldet, weil ich dachte, dass das Angebot von Avira kommt.
Das ist eine ganz fiese Nummer, wird den Usern offensichtlich eine besonders gemeine Falle gestellt. Deshalb war ich auch von Anfang an entschlossen, auf gar keinen Fall zu bezahlen.
Die arglistige Täuschung liegt meiner Meinung nach schon dadurch vor, dass die Betreiber nicht darauf hinweisen, dass zum korrekten Anzeigen der Internetseite eine höhere Monitorauflösung gebraucht wird. Machen andere Betreiber doch auch. Ansonsten ist der Kostenhinweis viel zu versteckt und der erzwungene Verzicht auf das Widerspruchsrecht ist sowieso unzulässig.


----------



## sarah_s (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

erstmal hey outback und catfan....
jaja, auch bei mir wars avira antivir und auch ich dachte es sei eine seriöse seite von denen... ^^'

soo, nu weiter im text: ich hatte ja bereits erzählt, dass ich mich da registriert habe ( oder auch nicht) da ich nie ne aktivierungsmail bzw. irgendne nummer oder was auch immer zugesendet bekommen hab....trotzdem habe ich ja von meinem widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht
heute kam endlich mal eine antwort von denen :



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> 
> um Ihre Anfrage bearbeiten zu können benötigen wir Ihre bei Anmeldung verwendete Emailadresse sowie die Ihnen zugewiesene Rechnungsnummer.
> ...



ähm...hallo? ich hab denen sogar geschrieben, dass ich nie ne mail zur bestätigung bekommen hab und dass es sein könnte,dass die email-addy falsch war ...ohman. was soll ich jetz machn? am besten gar nix oder? und selbst wenn: als ob die mich widerrufen lassen würdn ( ich hab ja " verzichtet") boa...solche arschgeigen da. 
egal....ich wollt mir nur mal eben darüber aufregen ^^


----------



## webwatcher (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wenn du den Thread mal ein bißchen studierst, wirst du sehr schnell mitbekommen,
 dass Mailrobots nicht sehr intelligent sind.

Genauso gut kannst du  versuchen,  einem Kaninchen das Singen von Opernarien beizubringen.

Entspann dich und lies das  hier  und  nicht den Spammahnmüll  von Nutzlosbetreibern. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Catfan (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

sarah-s
hallo Sarah, da Du sofort widersprochen hast, ist das sowieso erledigt.


----------



## webwatcher (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Auch wenn sie nicht widersprochen hätte, wäre es (rechtlich) erledigt,
da die Forderungen von  Anfang  unberechtigt sind.   Gemahnt wird so oder so. 

In diesem Forum wird keine Geschreibselei empfohlen. 
Wer sich damit wohler  fühlt: Es gibt andere Foren, in denen das fanatisch verteidigt wird
und leider auch noch von einigen VZ die nach vier Jahren Nutzlosabzocke noch immer nichts
begriffen haben.


----------



## Zyrius (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Auch wenn sie nicht widersprochen hätte, wäre es (rechtlich) erledigt,
> da die Forderungen von  Anfang  unberechtigt sind.   Gemahnt wird so oder so.
> 
> In diesem Forum wird keine Geschreibselei empfohlen.
> ...



Ich kann nicht verstehen warum hier immer mit dem Wort "Schreibelselei" gearbeitet wird. Die Leue die hier schreiben haben sicherlich nichts mit diesem Ausdruck gemeinsam. Fragen sind doch eigentlich gewünscht, und auch entsprechende Antworten hilfreich. Natürlich sollten die "neuen" mal in die Foren schauen, da steht ja schon vieles drin, aber der Mensch ist halt nur Mensch, und keine Maschine.


----------



## fn40 (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Mit "Schreibelselei" sind Brieffreunschaften mit den Anbietern gemeint und die sind nicht sinnvoll weil man damit unnötig seine Daten mitteilt


----------



## webwatcher (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



fn40 schrieb:


> Mit "Schreibelselei" sind Brieffreunschaften mit den Anbietern gemeint und die sind nicht sinnvoll weil man damit unnötig seine Daten mitteilt


richtig 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.


----------



## rooster61 (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Neue Anmeldeseite bei win-loads - ändert meiner Meinung aber nichts an:

! Nutzlos !

Auf der 19`` -Röhre ist der Kostenhinweis nämlich verschwunden

Die "Aufnahme" stammt vom 21``-TFT-Widesreen


----------



## bernhard (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

"Optimierungen" der Rosstäuschertricks finden permanent statt. Sicher ist nur:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## fuwinload (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich habe nun schon die 2. Mail vom Inkassobüro bekommen. Ich habe bis jetzt alles ignoriert und nie zurück geschrieben , da es ja in diesem Forum empfohlen wurde und gesagt wurde dass die einem nichts können , doch seit ich die Mail bekommen habe , habe ich schon echt Schiss. Das hört sich ziemlich krass an ...Wäre nett wenn ihr euch das durchliest und mir sagt , ob ich wirklich nix machen brauch ...



> _[Sattsam bekanntes Mahndroh-Schreiben ohne Informationswert für das Forum entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## bernhard (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wenn der Kasperl mit dem bösen Wolf kämpft, hört sich das auch krass an.

Es muss krass sein, weil es Angst machen soll.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



fuwinload schrieb:


> ...Wäre nett wenn ihr euch das durchliest und mir sagt , ob ich wirklich nix machen brauch ...


Wenn du uns schon nicht glaubst, dann vielleicht wenigstens der Verbraucherzentrale   Hamburg.  
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> ...


----------



## fuwinload (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Na dann muss ich die Mail wohl weiter ignorieren. Ich hoffe , dass hört irgendwann auf. Jedoch bei der seite die du gepostet hast webwatcher ist win-loads gar nicht in der Liste eingetragen ...http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/Abofallen%C3%9Cbersicht.htm


----------



## bernhard (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Spielt das eine Rolle, wie das Kasperl mit Vornamen heißt?

Hier ist es drin: http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet.pdf


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



fuwinload schrieb:


> Jedoch bei der seite die du gepostet hast webwatcher ist win-loads gar nicht in der Liste eingetragen


Und?  Wie dvill schon schrieb, ist es völlig egal wie Drohkasperle heiß und  ob er in der Darstellerliste 
der VZ eingetragen ist. Diese Listen erheben keinen  Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit 
und  nicht in der Liste zu stehen ist keine Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung.


----------



## teider (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

...ich bin zwar kein Norddeutscher, aber soweit ich weiß, haben die so'n tollen Spruch, der auch für alle Abo-Fallen-Trickser paßt: gaa nich um kümmern!


----------



## rooster61 (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



fuwinload schrieb:


> Ich habe nun schon die 2. Mail vom Inkassobüro bekommen. Ich habe bis jetzt alles ignoriert und nie zurück geschrieben , da es ja in diesem Forum empfohlen wurde und gesagt wurde dass die einem nichts können , doch seit ich die Mail bekommen habe , habe ich schon echt Schiss. Das hört sich ziemlich krass an ...Wäre nett wenn ihr euch das durchliest und mir sagt , ob ich wirklich nix machen brauch ...



@fuwinload,

erst bei 2  Mahnungen.

Ich bin mittlerweile bei 8 - und wann´s aufhört? 

Weiß keiner.


----------



## dvill (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

So geht das weiter ...


----------



## Luvo (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo ich bins wieder!

Habe ein riesiges Problemchen,
ich dachte die wüürden nicht mehr antworten, aber ich habe jetzt nochmal eine mahnung bekommen inder meine IP genannt wird.

Dieser TEil stand auch drinne:


[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]*Rechtsanwaltskanzlei K. [.........], Postbank, Konto-Nr.: [..........] BLZ 50010060* [/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Die Gesamtforderung beträgt *172,21 Euro*.[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Bitte geben Sie folgendes Aktenzeichen auf dem Überweisungsträger an: *(...)*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Sollten Sie aus dem Ausland (Österreich, Schweiz überweisen benötigt Ihre Bank noch die folgenden Angaben: IBAN: [.........][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Ihre Forderung setzt sich wie folgt zusammen: [/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Hauptforderung (...) Zugang zu Win-Loads.net (12 Monate): 96,00 Euro + Mahnkosten: 7,50 Euro + Lastschriftkosten: 0,00 Euro + Inkassokosten: 68,71 Euro = Gesamtforderung: 172,21 Euro.[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]----Zahlungen sind nur an die Proinkasso GmbH möglich----[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Bei Zahlungsschwierigkeiten senden Sie uns bitte das nachfolgende Formular per Brief an die Proinkasso GmbH, Rodenbacher Chaussee 6, 63457 Hanau oder per Fax 06181-90601028 zu.[/FONT]






-----------------------------------------------------


Was soll ich denn jetzt tun? es hieß NICHT zahlen, aber wenn da jetzt wirklich ein Gericht staatsanwalt und alles auf mich zukommt steh ich dumm da vorallem! Bitte helft möglichst schnell!

Danke

Lg Luvo


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Die IP können die sich ausdrucken und über den Lokus nageln.

Beweiskraft eines IP-Adress-Logs - Antispam Wiki

(Augsblog mit den Info-Links zur IP geht momentan nicht.)


----------



## Heiko (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...vorlage-einer-ip-und-persoenlicher-daten.html


----------



## Luvo (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hier kommt aber nochwas:

Sollten wir in den nächsten Tagen weder eine Zahlung verbuchen können noch eine sonstige Rückmeldung auf diese Email erhalten, werden wir technisch überprüfen lassen, ob die uns vorliegenden Personendaten zu der hier verwendeten Email-Adresse passen. Wir werden damit ermitteln, ob unter Umständen *betrügerisch im falschen Namen* bestellt wurde.

--------------------------------------------------


Meint ihr die machen da ernst?
denn ich meine schon das die über die IP was rausfinden können !?


----------



## Heiko (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Was Du "meinst" ist nicht erheblich.
Nur die Fakten zählen. Und die bringen denen nix.


----------



## Luvo (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Also die können mir GAR NIX anhaben?
Die haben mir sogar meine eigene IP schwarz auf weiss per E-mail geschickt und fordern immer mehr geld.
Anwalt und alles stimmt auch, habe das nachgeprüft, den gibts wirklich!

Ich habe da doch so meine Sorgen aber zahlen will ich einfach net, ich habe michd a nur angemneldet und nicht runtergeladen.

Völliger schwachsinn diese scheiss seite!

Also die kommen GANZ SICHER nicht mit Briefen und nem Anwalt zu mir?


----------



## Heiko (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Woher weißt Du, dass das Deine IP ist? Hast Du die fest zugewiesen bekommen?


----------



## Teleton (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Luvo schrieb:


> Also die kommen GANZ SICHER nicht mit Briefen und nem Anwalt zu mir?


Doch, die werden Dich ganz sicher mit Brieflein -möglicherweise auch vom Anwalt - pflastern.Vorbeikommen wird der Anwalt wohl eher nicht.
Du musst halt aushalten lernen, dass unangenehme Post Stammgast an Deinem Briefkasten wird.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ein Anwalt ist zunächst mal nur ein bezahlter Schreibknecht, der im Auftrag seiner ehrenwerten Mandantschaft gegenüber Dir die Rechtsmeinung vertreten darf, dass seine Mandantschaft Geld von Dir zu bekommen habe.

Mehr als kläffen darf er aber zunächst mal auch nicht.

Er darf dann im Auftrag der Mandantschaft einen Mahnbescheid beantragen.
Das kostet aber Gerichtsgebühr, die er vorstrecken muss.
Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid (der aber ziemlich sicher eh nicht kommen wird)?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Wenn Du dem Mahnbescheid innerhalb von 14 Tagen widersprichst, hat er die Gebühr vorgestreckt, aber immer noch kein Geld von Dir.

Dann kann er nur noch wieder per Brief weitermahnen und Dir damit Papier zum Grillanzünden frei Haus liefern.

Oder er kann Klage einreichen. Da wird es aber für ihn und die ehrenwerte Mandantschaft ganz schwierig. Denn die wären als Kläger dann in der Beweispflicht und müssten Dir beweisen,


dass Du eine Willenserklärung zur Bestellung eines klar und eindeutig beschriebenen Angebots abgegeben hast,

dass Du auf Dein Widerrufsrecht hingewiesen worden bist, 

dass es eine Preisauszeichnung gegeben hat, die im Einklang mit der PAngV sowie mit § 312c BGB iVm BGB-InfoV steht.

All dies wird bei den typischen Nutzlosangeboten ganz schwierig.

Daher hat es bisher in 4 Jahren, seit es dieses Kasperletheater mit Hunderttausenden von Betroffenen gibt, erst 5 echte Prozesse verschiedener Abzockerbanden gegen Opfer gegeben. Alle diese Prozesse haben die Abzocker verloren.

Also: so what? 

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige 

Antworten bekommen.

Wer denn Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird 

("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.


----------



## sabe (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hallo alle zusamen ich habe ein grosses problem ich habe mir bei winload was runtergladen mit ein flachen namen ich weis nicht was machen sol ich soll bezalen ich poste mal mein lezte mail das die hir 




> [FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Sehr geehrte/r Herr [............], [/FONT]
> [FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]sind Sie sich über die Konsequenzen Ihres Zahlungsverzuges im klaren?[/FONT]
> [FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Wie wir Ihnen bereits per E-Mail mitgeteilt haben, wurden wir mit dem Einzug der offenen Forderung (Forderung der media intense GmbH-www.win-loads.net Zugang zu Win-Loads.net (12 Monate))beauftragt. [/FONT]
> Folgende Daten sind über Sie gespeichert:
> ...



bitte helft mir ich muss wisen was ich machen kann ich weis nicht weiter ich hoffe bekomme eine antwort 
danke schon mal in foraus :unzufrieden:
[/FONT]


----------



## rooster61 (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Die Mail habe ich zum 2. Mal.

Insgesamt die 8. Mahnung von Proinkasso.

Stampf die Mail in die Tonne - und gut is.


----------



## sabe (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ich brache keine angst zu haben oder vor egend wa<s von denn oder solte ich was beachten


----------



## rooster61 (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



sabe schrieb:


> ich brache keine angst zu haben oder vor egend wa<s von denn oder solte ich was beachten



Wer nicht zahlt - kann sein Geld behalten.

Und:

Für die bin ich vor 6 Monaten gestorben.


----------



## webwatcher (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



sabe schrieb:


> ich brache keine angst zu haben


Wovor?


sabe schrieb:


> oder solte ich was beachten



Das was die Verbraucherzentrale   Hamburg empfielt 
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> *Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!*
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> ...


----------



## rooster61 (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

*Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz

Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz : Abzocke im Internet

ZITAT ein:

Rechnungen nicht zahlen:* Ist man sich sicher, dass es sich um Internetabzocker handelt, kann man alle E-Mails, Briefe und darin enthaltenen Drohungen ignorieren. Die Verbraucherzentrale rät aber zur Sicherheit unberechtigte Forderungen mit Hilfe des Musterbriefes schriftlich abzuwehren. *Auch wer bei einer solchen Forderung mit Mahnungen und Schreiben von Inkassobüros oder Rechtsanwälten überhäuft wird, sollte sich auf keinen Fall einschüchtern lassen*. Reagieren muss man erst, wenn ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht zugestellt wird. Sie müssen dann innerhalb von 14 Tagen der Geldforderung auf dem beigefügten Widerspruchsformular offiziell widersprechen.

ZITAT aus

Das die VZ rlp noch zur Schreibselei mit den "Nutzlosen" rät, ist ein anderes Thema.

Ich bin seit 6 Monaten für die tot, und damit bis jetzt gut gefahren.


----------



## Trivium1984 (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wegen der Sache mit der IP.^^ Habe am letzten Samstag 2 mal!!!! eine identische email von Proinkasso bekommen mit dem üblichem blablabla. Die eine kam um 22.17Uhr - die andere um 01:23Uhr!!!! Fleissig fleissig die Jungs das die selbst am WE noch mitten in der Nacht emails verschicken. :roll:Soviel zum Thema das da jemand sitzt und die verschickt. Spambots halt...^^

Nun aber zur IP. Es gibt ja die I-net seite Wie ist meine IP-Adresse? . Habe die IP auf der Seite mal mit der verglichen, die Proinkasso von mir hat. Waren natürlich nicht identisch. 

Also macht euch mal keine Sorgen. Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf die nächste Nachricht die da kommen wird. Bisher lief es so:

- Rechnung
- 1. Mahnung per email
- 2. Mahnung per email mit Anwaltsdrohe
- 1. Brief Proinkasso
- 2. Brief Proinkasso
- 1. und 2. Mail von Proinkasso innerhalb kurzer Zeit Samstag nacht vergangenes WE. 

Die können mal gepflegt in Harz fahren und rodeln gehen diese ......

MfG


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Nun, man hat recht viel Geduld mit renitenten Nichtzahlern!  :-D


----------



## webwatcher (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



rooster61 schrieb:


> Das die VZ rlp noch zur Schreibselei mit den "Nutzlosen" rät, ist ein anderes Thema..



 Einige VZ können  sich nicht aus den eingefahrenen Denken loslösen.
 Die VZ Hamburg ist schon weiter.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:41:44 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:39:52 ----------




Trivium1984 schrieb:


> Nun aber zur IP.



Vergiss das Ammenmärchen IP
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Trivium1984 (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Vergiss das Ammenmärchen IP
> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


 
Jojo. Das mir ja sowieso klar. Ich wollte ja nur nochmal erläutern wie hohl die Drohungen sind.


----------



## sabe (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

DANKE das ihr mir so schnel gentwortet habt werde mich an euch mal halten und mal shen was pasirt und wenn das noch schlimher wirt oder was weis ich schreibe ich wider rein THX ALL:-p


----------



## rooster61 (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Trivium1984 schrieb:


> - 1. Brief Proinkasso
> - 2. Brief Proinkasso



Nur interessehalber:

Kam da "echte" Post mit dem Postboten?

Von mir haben die auch Realdaten, und im "Mahndrohmüll" haben die mir auch mitgeteilt, das sie mich per Brief angeschrieben hätten.


----------



## Catfan (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

@outback @sarah-s @all

Hallo Leute,
ich habe vor ein paar Tagen eine Mail an Avira (Antivir) geschickt, weil sich die Firma Win-Loads.net über deren Updateprogramm eingeschlichen hat um, für User unbemerkt, an ihr leidiges Anmeldefenster weiterzuleiten.

Ich bekann heute folgende nette Antwort von Avira:

Zitat Anfang:


> Sehr geehrte Frau ......,
> 
> herzlichen Dank für Ihren Hinweis!
> 
> ...


Zitat Ende

Also, man sollte solchen Mißbrauch wirklich sofort melden, ihr seht, die Firmen sind dankbar dafür. Vielleicht kann man so der Sache schneller Einhalt gebieten.

Catfan


----------



## Trivium1984 (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



rooster61 schrieb:


> Nur interessehalber:
> 
> Kam da "echte" Post mit dem Postboten?
> 
> Von mir haben die auch Realdaten, und im "Mahndrohmüll" haben die mir auch mitgeteilt, das sie mich per Brief angeschrieben hätten.


 
Jo. So im Papierumschlag und sowas. Naja - hat den direkten Weg in eine von diesen praktischen, neuen blauen Tonnen gefunden.


----------



## outback (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo Catfan,

ich habe auch an Avira geschrieben. Habe aber bisher noch keine Antwort bekommen (wird dann noch kommen). Ich kann jedem nur raten sich dort zu melden,daß durch Avira Maßnahmen ergriffen werden um diesen Herrschaften Einhalt  zu gebieten.

Gruß outback


----------



## Michau123 (11 Juni 2009)

*Open Download [...]*

Hallo!

Ich habe mich vor 3 Wochen bei [noparse]www.win-loads.net[/noparse] angemeldet. Ich wollte mit glaube ich "Open Office" downloaden. Dort bin ich dann höhstwahrscheinlich in die Falle getappt. Aber ich habe einen falschen Namen, eine falsche Adresse und ein falsches Alter eingegeben. Natürlich wusste ich nichts davon, dass ich ein Abo aboniere. 2 Wochen später kam per E-mail der erste Mahnbescheid mit vielen Drohungen.
In der E-mail Adresse ist auch nicht mein Name oder so zu finden.
Können die jetzt was mit meiner E-mail oder IP anfangen? Können die herausfinden wer ich wirklich bin? Kann ich per Post einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen? 

Danke im Vorraus.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:23:10 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:22:11 ----------

Sry -.-

Der Titel ist: Win-loads [...].


----------



## webwatcher (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Michau123 schrieb:


> Können die jetzt was mit meiner E-mail oder IP anfangen?


nein > Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


Michau123 schrieb:


> Können die herausfinden wer ich wirklich bin?(


nein 



Michau123 schrieb:


> Kann ich per Post einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen?


nein 

Im übrigen lies  den Thread und die Infos ( blaue Links oben auf der Seite)
es ist alles schon hunderte Male durchgekaut


----------



## Michau123 (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Vielen Dank. Ich bin halt die letzen Tage in Panik, sry..


----------



## Antares (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo,
mit win-loads.net ist mir das gleiche passiert wie vielen anderen auch. Ich wollte ein Antivirusprogramm und schon sass ich in der Falle. Die Anmeldung funktioniert nur, wenn man auf das Widerrufsrecht verzichtet! Ich habe mich am darauf folgenden Tag versucht zu kündigen, aber man teilte mir mit, daß die Zeit dafür abgelaufen wäre! 24:00 am selben Tag. Für mich bedeutet das, ich 24 Stunden Zeit habe mich abzumelden. Inzwischen habe ich eine Mahnung erhalten. Ich möchte, wie hier auch vorgeschlagen, nicht zahlen und nicht reagieren. Ist hier jemand schn damit durchgekommen? Ist win-loads im Recht? Ich wäre für jede Info dankbar!

LG
Antares


----------



## bernhard (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Antares schrieb:


> Ist hier jemand schn damit durchgekommen


Seit vier Jahren mit Millionen Betroffenen hat sich nicht *EINER* gemeldet, der *nicht* damit durchgekommen wäre.


----------



## Antares (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Vielen Dank für die Info!!! Na dann lass ich die auch mal schön zappeln! 
Ich habe es dem Verbraucherschutz gemeldet und nun schreibe ich an Avira, damit die auch wissen was da läuft! Win-loads muß gestoppt werden!

LG
Antares


----------



## Michau123 (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

wie viele mahnungen bekommt man?

ich sollte heute meine rechnung bezahlen nach einer mahnung aber bis jetzt noch gar keine bekommen. bekomme ich noch eine? oder was passiert jetzt?


----------



## dvill (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Es passiert *NIEMALS IRGENDWAS.*

Es kommen schwachsinnige Briefe. Mehr nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Michau123 schrieb:


> wie viele mahnungen bekommt man?
> .....
> . bekomme ich noch eine? oder was passiert jetzt?


>  Zum Einstimmen  Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Indira (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



snake7915 schrieb:


> mach dir da mal keine gedanken die wollen dir nichts es sei denn du lässt es mit dir machen habe mich auch vor kurzem da angemeldet am 17.12.2008 und habe erst am 03.01.2009 die erste mahnung erhalten wenn die vor gericht gehen wollen sollen sie das ruhig machen wenn du einen bescheid bekommst nicht vernichten sondern zurück schicken mit dem kreus auf das anfecht verfahren und der betreiber der seite sitzt in der schweitz so wi ich das festgestellt habe  also wird das für ihn so wie so schwer und außerdem wenn du auf die seite gehst und aufs login klikst kannst du dich eh  nicht einlogen weil du nie ein passwort angegeben hast also bedenke nichts



Hi!
Wie ist es dir denn mittlerweile mit winloads ergangen?Ich bin auch in dieses Fettnäpfchen getreten, aber ich finde nur ältere Beiträge....Wäre nett, wenn du mir antworten würdest!Danke schonmal!LG Indira


----------



## rooster61 (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Michau123 schrieb:


> wie viele mahnungen bekommt man?
> 
> ich sollte heute meine rechnung bezahlen nach einer mahnung aber bis jetzt noch gar keine bekommen. bekomme ich noch eine? oder was passiert jetzt?



Ich bin der 8. Mahnung Proinkasso - aber das Wochenende soll sonnig und heiß werden.

Also werde ich die Sonne genießen - und win-loads, proinkasso und die Rechtsanwaltskanzlei - hab´s schon vergessen:wall: :-p - können mich nicht davon abhalten.

Wann der Mahndrohmüll aufhort mich zu amüsieren - Nobody knows!

Leute - nach der Schweinskälte kommt die Sonne.


----------



## sascha (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> Also werde ich die Sonne genießen - und win-loads, proinkasso und die Rechtsanwaltskanzlei



Do it. Es ist das Beste, das du tun kannst...


----------



## Antares (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo!
Bis jetzt habe ich nur eine erhalten. Hast du schon eine Kündigung geschrieben? Win-loads hat meine Vorgemerkt und will mir eine Bestätigung wohl erst schicken, wenn ich bezahlt habe. Ich habe mich rechtlich beraten lassen. Man muß innerhalb 14 Tagen kündigen. Am besten die Vorlage aus dem Internet verwenden. Die Anwältin meint die Sache sei dann erledigt.
Auf keinen Fall bezahlen!

LG
Antares


----------



## dvill (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wen juckt, was die wollen?

Die wollen Dein Geld - um jeden Preis.

Brieffreundschaften und Harmoniesucht sind da fehl am Platz.


----------



## Antares (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Da hast Du absolut recht! Ich wusste nicht das man die Bank auch informieren kann. Genial! Wird gemacht! :-p Kann man sonst noch was tun?


----------



## Michau123 (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

toll. habe heute meine letze mahnung vor Inkasso bekommen.

ignorieren?


----------



## webwatcher (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Michau123 schrieb:


> toll. habe heute meine letze mahnung vor Inkasso bekommen.


Es kommen sicher noch mehr: 

Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## rooster61 (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Antares schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Bis jetzt habe ich nur eine erhalten. Hast du schon eine Kündigung geschrieben? Win-loads hat meine Vorgemerkt und will mir eine Bestätigung wohl erst schicken, wenn ich bezahlt habe. Ich habe mich rechtlich beraten lassen. Man muß innerhalb 14 Tagen kündigen. Am besten die Vorlage aus dem Internet verwenden. Die Anwältin meint die Sache sei dann erledigt.
> Auf keinen Fall bezahlen!
> 
> ...


Hey,

meine Brieffreunde suche ich mir selbst aus
aber ganz bestimmt keine Mail-Roboter.
Für die bin ich vor 6 Monaten gestorben.
Einmal unvorsichtig - schon hast du denen weitere Daten mitgeteilt.
Bei uns scheint die Sonne - und ich werde sie genießen.


----------



## Kurry (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo:roll:,
ich bin leider auch bei win-load angemeldet,hab nur ein Anti-Virus mir runterladen wollen und habe heute um exakt 00.20Uhr eine Mahnung 
erhalten,wie geht denn sowas,schlafen die nie?Ich bin deswegen völlig in
Panik geraten:wall:  Ich bin froh das ich es dann noch gegoogelt habe,denn sonst wäre ich nicht unter meines Gleichen


----------



## rooster61 (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Lies die ersten oder die letzten 5 Seiten, die  Links oben auf der Seite - und 
Merke: Mail-Roboter schlafen nicht!
Kein Schriftverkehr - NULL, NIX
Ich bin vor 6 Monaten verstorben - habe halt ein ziemlich großes postfach.


----------



## Pillusch (14 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Guten Morgen,

auch ich habe mich kostenlos bei den Verein angemeldedt,und einen 
Antivirus runtergeladen.
Hinterher bekomme ich ne Rechnung,habt ihr irgendwo gesehen,wehränd der Anmeldung das der Service Kostenpflichtig ist ? 
der Betreibe rist verpflichtet die Kosten anzu geben,macht er das nicht,
ist die Klage vornerein verlohren,die Kosten sind deutlich anzu geben,
und nicht hinten zu verstecken und per Mail zu verschicken.
Ich habe gemäß 13 BGB gekündig,und nun Mahnen die fleißig ab
behaubten ich hätte auf das Wiederrufrecht verzichtet,selbst wenn
das srimmt ist das falsch,was im BGB ist kann mann nicht Rechtskräftig
verzichten so wie der Verein das behaubtet.

Biete einen Kostenlosen Anti Virus an,lädt mann diesen runter,bekommt
mann eine Rechnung,das ist im grunde Betrug den mann Anzeigen sollte ! ! !

MfG
Thomas Pillusch

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 07:33:06 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 07:25:54 ----------




Noch-ein-Opfer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch ich habe mich vor einigen Wochen auf der Suche nach einer Freeware auf die Seite von win-loads.net verirrt:wall:.


 

Guten Morgen,

danke für den Hinwais,
Ich habe mir dem Verein das gleiche erlebt,werde nun auch Anzeige machen . . .

Thomas


----------



## webwatcher (14 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Sonderlich viel scheinst du weder vom Thread noch von den Infos ( blaue Links oben auf der Seite ) gelesen zu haben



Pillusch schrieb:


> Hinterher bekomme ich ne Rechnung,habt ihr irgendwo gesehen,wehränd der Anmeldung das der Service Kostenpflichtig ist ?


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html



Pillusch schrieb:


> Ich habe gemäß 13 BGB gekündig,und nun Mahnen die fleißig ab


Völlig überflüssig das Rad neu zu erfinden 
Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


Wer sich gegen Schneestürme in der Sahara versichern möchte:
 ( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )


> Oder: Sofern Sie zu Vorsicht neigen, fertigen Sie einen Screenshot der Betreiberseite an.
> 
> Schreiben Sie einen Brief und versenden diesen als Einschreiben/Rückschein  mit folgendem Inhalt:
> „Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine kostenlose Nutzung gewollt war und kein kostenpflichtiges Abo. Ich werde keinerlei Zahlung leisten.“
> ...


----------



## Pillusch (14 Juni 2009)

*AW: win loads bitte helfen sehr wichtig !!!!*

Guten Morgen,

die Rechnung hat keinen Bestand auch ich bin darrauf reingefallen warte bis
der Mahnbeschaid kommt,der Seitenbetreiber muß von Anfang an die Kosten offen legen,
und nicht nach und nach ! ! !

Ich freue mich schon auf derren Anwalt.

Thomas


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Juni 2009)

*AW: win loads bitte helfen sehr wichtig !!!!*



Pillusch schrieb:


> warte bis
> der Mahnbesch*ai*d kommt,


Da kannst du lange warten. 


Pillusch schrieb:


> der Seitenbetreiber muß von Anfang an die Kosten offen legen,


Du trägst Eulen nach Athen 



Pillusch schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon auf derren Anwalt.


Anwaltsmüllpost ignoriert man. Für Mailmüll gibt es Spamfilter, Mahnmüll auf Papier ( falls man so
 dusselig gewesen ist, die Adresse anzugeben, gibt es grüne bzw blaue Wertstofftonnen

Verplemper deine Zeit nicht damit dich darüber  aufzuregen


----------



## Kurry (14 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ich bin so froh das ich diese Seite durchs googeln gefunden habe,ich wäre eine von vielen die bezahlt hätte:cry:
Und jetzt seh ich die Mahnungen die ich von win-loads bekomme(EINE HAB ICH BISHER ERHALTEN)nicht mehr als Mahnung sondern als Abfall
Dank an Euch allen für diese Hilfe:-D
Liebe grüße Kurry


----------



## Zyrius (14 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Auch ich hatte bereits eine Mahnung per Mail erhalten, nun seitdem habe ich keine neuen Nachrichten von diesen [.......] bekommen ich hoffe das bleibt so. Ich hatte zwar widersprochen, doch das wäre nach Auskunft aus dem Forum nicht nötig gewesen. Da ja eigentlich gar kein Vertrag zustande kam. Nun hoffe ich endlich Ruhe zu haben, es ist schon traurig das manche Leute mit solchen "Methoden" arbeiten. :scherzkeks:


----------



## JurnyJurn (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Guten Tag,

Sorry wenn die Frage sich wiederholt... Nur bei über 100 Seiten zu diesem Beitrag, ist es schwierig das ganze Forum zu durchstöbern! :-D

Habe mich ebenfalls idiotischer Weise dort angemdelt (was völlig Hirnrissig war) und habe glaube ich nicht einmal was runter geladen!

Mein Problem ist jetz nur folgendes:

Mittlerweile droht mir nicht mehr Win-Loads.net sondern ein Inkasso unternehmen, welches auch meine IP-Adresse hat und ebenfalls (zusätzlich zu den 96 €) nochmal ca. 70€ von mir will!

Wie soll ich das jetzt auffassen? Ist das überhaupt legal, dass die sich meine IP-Adresse besorgen?

Weiß nicht genau was ich tun soll!

Hoffe auf eine rasche Antwort weil ich laut denen (falls ich doch Zahlen muss) den Betrag übermorgen überweisen muss!

Danke,
Jurny


----------



## teider (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



JurnyJurn schrieb:


> ...ist es schwierig das ganze Forum zu durchstöbern!
> ...Hoffe auf eine rasche Antwort...


 
Die rasche Antwort: Einfach lesen, was hier in reichlicher Menge zu dem Thema zu finden ist. Den gesamten Thread brauch man dazu sicher nicht "durchzustöbern" - aber einfach die immer gleichen Fragen zu stellen ist natürlich bequemer...


----------



## webwatcher (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



JurnyJurn schrieb:


> Sorry wenn die Frage sich wiederholt... Nur bei über 100 Seiten zu diesem Beitrag, ist es schwierig das ganze Forum zu durchstöbern! :-D


Nichts ist schwierig, wenn man bereit ist, wenigsten die letzten Seiten und die Infos
 ( blaue Links oben auf der Seite)zu  "durchstöbern" da genau so wie bei dir immer
 wieder dasselbe  gefragt wird.



> Ist das überhaupt legal, dass die sich meine IP-Adresse besorgen?


 Jeder Seitenbetreiber "sieht" deine jeweilige IP , sie können aber nichts damit anfangen 
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> weil ich laut denen (falls ich doch Zahlen muss) den Betrag übermorgen überweisen muss!


Wer zahlt, tut das freiwillig, nicht weil er muß.


----------



## Nochnoi Dozor (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo leute,
ich hab eben ganz brav das forum durchsucht hier, aber dazu nix weiter gefunden.....
und zwar:
Grundsituation ist dieselbe hier, wie bei allen das Problem mit win-loads, allerdings wollte ich anonym bleiben und habe mich unter falschem Namen angemeldet, da sie aber natürlich meine e-mailadresse haben, können die das ja überprüfen und nun ja jetzt sagen sie wollen sie mich wegen "anmeldung unter falschem Namen" dran kriegen... :S
was sagt ihr dazu?
mfg max


----------



## Zyrius (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

[ edit] . So wie im Forum beschrieben ist dies aber nicht mal notwendig.
[ edit]  Im Notfall kann man immer noch einen Anwalt einschalten, falls es nötig ist. Bitte ließ auch die Einträge im Forum, dort findest Du viele Tipps wie vorzugehen ist, oder auch Empfehlungen.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Nochnoi Dozor schrieb:


> da sie aber natürlich meine e-mailadresse haben, können die das ja überprüfen und nun ja jetzt sagen sie wollen sie mich wegen "anmeldung unter falschem Namen" dran kriegen... :S


Den Unfug verbreiten so ziemlich alle Nutzlosanbieter. Angebote, die* vorgeben* kostenlos 
zu sein und die Kostenpflichtigkeit mit allen denkbaren faulen Tricks verschleiern , können
 mit beliebigen Phantasiedaten gefüttert werden. 
Vor Gericht  haben  sie sich mit dem Schwachsinn noch nie gewagt, was sie ohnehin in 
vier Jahren bei hunderttausender Betroffener  erst fünfmal versucht haben  und fünfmal
 eine  Klatsche gekriegt haben.


----------



## Zyrius (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wenn man betroffen ist dann ist man erstmal ratlos und aufgelöst, dann ist es gut wenn es Leute wie Dich gibt, die Tipps und Hilfe geben. Ich möchte hier auch mal "DANKE" an alle helfenden sagen.


----------



## Antares (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Also das gibts ja nicht. Wie kann win-loads behaupten die Sache sei rechtens, wenn man ein Häkchen machen muß und damit gleichzeitig sein Widerrufsrecht verliert? Das ist doch illigal! Mir gings ja genauso, aber ich bin nicht bereit zu zahlen. Hab denen eine Kündigung geschrieben und mich sogar rechtlich beraten lassen. Man sagte mir, das ich 14 Tage Zeit habe zu kündigen und nicht nur bis 24:00 am gleichen Tag. Für wie dumm halten uns die bei win-loads? Man habe sich meine Kündigung zwar "vorgemerkt", aber sie behaupten keine Rechtsverletzung einzugehen und das sie mit völlig korrekten Mitteln vorgehen. Ich könnte mich auch diesbezüglich rechtlich beraten lassen. Die sind ja schon sehr dreist!


----------



## teider (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Antares schrieb:


> Wie kann win-loads behaupten die Sache sei rechtens...


 
...ich behaupte, daß ich ein verlorengegangenes Königskind bin, alleine besser Fußball spielen kann als Ronaldo und Kaka zusammen (sogar für die Hälfte der Knete ), und Kirchenfürsten behaupteten einst, daß die Erde eine Scheibe sei. Wie Du siehst, behaupten kann man vieles, Bestand hingegen hat längst nicht alles!


----------



## Cyrulezzq (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

So nach einer mahnung einer letzten mahung vor uebergabe an proinkasso und einen brief von denen ´jezt kam eine EMAIL VON PROINKASSO.
Die meinen, dass ich zahlen soll wenn nichgt Check der emaildaten und dann überprüfung mit denen die ich bei winloads angegeben habe.
die schreiben briefe jez auf einmal emails.
also was nun !?
nic hwin loads sondern das inkasso unternehmen will jez ip checken.
können die das bzw duerfen die das eher als win loads?
bitte, schnelle hilfe!


----------



## bernhard (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

IP-Checken tut nicht weh.

Bei belästigenden Mails hilft oft ein Filter, alternativ der mit "Entf" beschriftete Knopf.


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Cyrulezzq schrieb:


> So nach einer mahnung einer letzten mahung vor uebergabe an proinkasso und einen brief von denen ´jezt kam eine EMAIL VON PROINKASSO.


Na und? Was ist daran so besonderes?


Cyrulezzq schrieb:


> Die meinen, dass ich zahlen soll wenn nichgt Check der emaildaten und dann überprüfung mit denen die ich bei winloads angegeben habe. die schreiben briefe jez auf einmal emails. also was nun !?


 Was soll sich denn an der Situation geändert haben?


Cyrulezzq schrieb:


> nic hwin loads sondern das inkasso unternehmen will jez ip checken. können die das bzw duerfen die das eher als win loads?


Das kann einer so wenig wie der andere. Und ein "Unternehmen" wie Proinkasso, welches offenbar nur für Nutzlosanbieter tätig ist, ohnehin nicht.
Aber auf etliche Mahnungen, ob per Mail oder per Post, musst du dich schon einrichten. Proinkasso hält bislang den absoluten Mahnschreiben-Rekord von 25 Mahnungen an ein und denselben User innerhalb eines Jahres. :-D

Warum mahnt man 25 mal, wenn man davon überzeugt ist, im Recht zu sein?

Übrigens: Proinkasso hat bislang nach meiner Erkenntnis noch kein einziges Mal riskiert, über das übliche Mahn-Droh-Gesabbere hinauszugehen.

Also wo liegt das Problem???


----------



## Antares (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum manche Menschen (oder Firmen) nicht EHRLICH ihr Geld verdienen wollen. Mit bezahlen hat doch niemand ein Problem, außer es ist nicht gerechtfetigt. Warum muß man [......]  um an Geld zu kommen? Einfach unfassbar!
Jedenfals möchte ich mich auch hier bedanken bei allen die mir schon Ratschläge gegeben haben! Wenn es dieses Forum nicht gäbe, wäre ich wohl schon mit den Nerven am Ende. 
Ich habe mal überlegt, ob win-loads nicht auch mal in dieses Forum reinschaut. Die wissen doch sicher, das über sie gesprochen wird und, wer weiss, vielleicht holen die sich hier auch Infos wie sie weiterhin [.........] können. Was meint ihr?


----------



## rooster61 (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Antares schrieb:


> Ich habe mal überlegt, ob win-loads nicht auch mal in dieses Forum reinschaut. Die wissen doch sicher, das über sie gesprochen wird und, wer weiss, vielleicht holen die sich hier auch Infos wie sie weiterhin [........] können. Was meint ihr?



Dafür gibt´s ADMIN´s und MOD´s und die Anmeldung, um das zu verhindern.

Wenn doch einer durchschlüpft, was soll´s - den "fischen" die im Hintergrund  anhand der Kommentare

Ich war auch schon bei den GESPERRTEN:roll:.


----------



## anneengel (21 Juni 2009)

hallo! ich habe vor ein paar wochen die 1. und 2. mahnung von winloads bekommen. bin auf die drohung mit der ip-adresse voll reingefallen ;-( und hab die erste zahlung getätigt. leider fand ich dieses forum erst heute!:wall:

ich nehme mal an, das geld bekomme ich nicht zurück, ok - ist meine eigene dummheit. aber muss ich auch die zweite zahlung machen? hat damit schon jemand erfahrungen gemacht?
mit der ersten zahlung habe ich ja gewissermassen eingestanden, oder!?
wie kann ich mich gegen die nächste rechnung wehren???

vielen dank und viele grüße!


----------



## Wembley (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Es schaut gut für dich aus (zumindest was das zweite Jahr betrifft). Klick bitte auf diesen Link, der erklärt das:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## TheCain123 (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Falls sich hier irgendeiner immer noch die Gedanken hat,was passiert wenn ich nicht bezahle,oder soll ich bezahlen.Naja,den Gedanken hatte ich auch.Ich hatte mich anfang Dezember letzen jahres dort "angemeldet" ohne zu gucken.JA,dann war das mit den Mahnungen und Proinkasso......blablabla....Und nun hab ich schon seid 3 Monaten werder E-mail als auch ein Brief von dehnen erhalten,daher denk ich auch nicht mehr daran das noch welche kommen.:-DJa,und damit hat sich also schon mal für mich die ersten Fragen gelöst:-p:-p....

Passiert schon nichts.............:smile:


----------



## Alone69 (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich habe gerade was ganz intressantes im Radio gehört auf 1 Live. Bei Megaload sind die Konten eingefrohren worden von der Staatsanwaltschaft Aachen. Da Megaload und Winload ein Unternehmen sind beziehungsweise zusammen hängen hat sich das wohl bald erledigt.

Mein stand der dinge ist ich hab schon ne weile von dem Inkassobüro nichts mehr gehört ob wohl die mir gedroht haben mich ausfindig zumachen :-p. Natürlich habe ich falsche Adressdaten angeben und bin total Zahlungs unwillig . 

Zahlt auf garkeinen fall an die Leute Geld. Der Laden ist bald dicht  :scherzkeks:


----------



## Alone69 (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

PS. Ich hab auch schon ca 10 Mahnungne von Pro Inkasso bekommen und ich schlafe sehr gut


----------



## D4YDRE4MER (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo
ist es normal dass die gleich bei der ersten Mahnung mit inkasso und so drohen ?? 
und kommen die ganzen painkasso schreiben per e-mail oder? mfg


----------



## bernhard (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Siehe

Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Alone69 schrieb:


> PS. Ich hab auch schon ca 10 Mahnungne von Pro Inkasso bekommen und ich schlafe sehr gut


Erst 10? Dann brauchst du noch reichlich Platz im (virtuellen) Papierkorb


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Passend zur Sommersaison ist es doch schön, wenn man "anwaltliches Grill-Anmach-Papier" kostenfrei ins Haus geliefert kriegt.

Brennt gut, stinkt allerdings im ersten Moment nach schwarzer böser Hanauer Mahntinte, aber der Geruch verfliegt schnell.


----------



## Antares (27 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ja, der Laden ist bald dicht :-p
Danke für Deine unendliche Geduld, bernhard!
Ich bekam Gestern auch meine "letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro" lol Dabei habe ich erst eine Mahnung vorher erhalten! lol


----------



## webwatcher (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Die Seite klemmt zwar etwas, geht aber leider noch immer


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Antares schrieb:


> Ich bekam Gestern auch meine "letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro"



Da kommt dann noch die "allerletzte", bevor die Rassel an den Inkassokasper übergeben wird.

Der Inkassokasper schreibt zwei letzte und drei allerletzte Mahnungen vor Übergabe an die inkassorechtliche Anwaltskanzlei.

Die Anwaltskanzlei schreibt zwei letzte anwaltliche, dann drei allerletzte Mahnungen vor Übergabe an den Bundesoberinkassoverwaltungsmahngerichtshofsvollstrecker in Bensersiel/Ostfriesland.

Methode kapiert? :scherzkeks:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413


----------



## teider (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

@ webwatcher

...schon, aber ich habe den Eindruck, daß die "Hilferufe" der "Opfer" deutlich rückgängig sind. Das könnte bedeuten, daß es schwieriger mit dem Bauernfänger-Business geworden ist. Foren wie dieses und entspr. Aufklärung allgemein scheinen wohl zu wirken, Drohzirkus und Angstmache ziehen nicht mehr so, wie gewünscht. Da ist es eigentlich fast wurscht, ob solche Seiten noch geschaltet sind - oder eben nicht mehr.


----------



## webwatcher (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



teider schrieb:


> ...schon, aber ich habe den Eindruck, daß die "Hilferufe" der "Opfer" deutlich rückgängig sind. .


Es wäre schön, wenn es so wäre, es täuscht aber. Die Hilferufe sind rückläufig, weil so ziemlich alles,
 was zu fragen  und zu sagen ist, schon x-mal beantwortet wurde.

Die Lesezugriffe auf die Threads sprechen eine andere Sprache. Dieser Thread z.B marschiert weiter 
ungebremst  auf die 200000 Aufrufe zu.


----------



## susiwhv (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn es so wäre, es täuscht aber. Die Hilferufe sind rückläufig, weil so ziemlich alles,
> was zu fragen und zu sagen ist, schon x-mal beantwortet wurde.
> 
> Die Lesezugriffe auf die Threads sprechen eine andere Sprache. Dieser Thread z.B marschiert weiter
> ungebremst auf die 200000 Aufrufe zu.


 
Das kann ich nur bestätigen.
Bin eine heimliche Mitleserin und warum soll ich das gleiche Fragen was 1000 vor mir schon gefragt haben.Ich lese mit und warte ab:-D

LG SUSI


----------



## Zyrius (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Da kommt dann noch die "allerletzte", bevor die Rassel an den Inkassokasper übergeben wird.
> 
> Der Inkassokasper schreibt zwei letzte und drei allerletzte Mahnungen vor Übergabe an die inkassorechtliche Anwaltskanzlei.
> 
> ...




auch ich habe die letzte Mahnung nun erhalten, mal sehen ob sich nun der Selbstzerstörungsmechanismus in Gang setzt, und wie ich hoffe sich die "Banditen" in Luft auflösen. Die Mahnung ist sehr direkt und fordernd formuliert, vermutlich um wiederum Furcht zu erzeugen. Und, ach sie sehen sich gezwungen ihr Inkassounternehmen einzuschalten. Plus Kosten, Kosten und nochmals Kosten für irgendwas. Der "Wahnsinn" schlecht hin.
:wall:


----------



## Michau123 (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hauptforderung (media intense GmbH-www.win-loads.net) Zugang zu Win-Loads.net (12 Monate) RGW265522: 96,00 Euro + Mahnkosten: 7,50 Euro + Lastschriftkosten: 0,00 Euro + Inkassokosten: 68,71 Euro = Gesamtforderung: 172,21 Euro.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Liegt es in Ihrem Interesse zukünftig als zahlungsunfähig geführt zu werden, mit allen unangenehmen Folgen, die durch die von uns eingeleiteten Maßnahmen entstünden?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dies wäre unter anderem:[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mahnbescheid/Vollstreckungsbescheid
Zwangsvollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher
Pfändung Ihrer Bezüge, auch Arbeitslosengeld, Rente, Bankguthaben, Versicherungen usw.
ggf. nach Erlass eines Vollstreckungsbescheides und erfolgloser Zwangsvollstreckung die Abgabe der eidesstattlichen Versicherung (ehemals Offenbarungseid)
Eintrag in die entsprechenden Schuldnerverzeichnisse[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Lassen Sie es nicht soweit kommen!*[/FONT]


Was soll ich tun? Die haben meine IP & E-mail. Rest war falsch. Weier ignorieren?


----------



## webwatcher (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Michau123 schrieb:


> Die haben meine IP & E-mail.


>> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


Michau123 schrieb:


> Weier ignorieren?



Wenn du schon unsere Ratschläge nicht zur Kenntnis nimmst ( blaue Links oben auf der Seite) , dann vielleicht die der   Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg 
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> *Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!*
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


Wer sich gegen Schneestürme in der Sahara versichern möchte:
( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )


> Oder: Sofern Sie zu Vorsicht neigen, fertigen Sie einen Screenshot der Betreiberseite an.
> 
> Schreiben Sie einen Brief und versenden diesen als Einschreiben/Rückschein  mit folgendem Inhalt:
> „Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine kostenlose Nutzung gewollt war und kein kostenpflichtiges Abo. Ich werde keinerlei Zahlung leisten.“
> ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Das, was du jetzt erhalten hast, wurde wohl quer durch die Republik gef**** 


> Die haben meine IP & E-mail. Rest war falsch.


Na und?


----------



## susiwhv (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Heute war auf RTL ein Beitrag von solchen Firmen.Auch da sagen die *NICHT BEZAHLEN*

*LG SUSI*


----------



## Heiko (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hat sich anscheinend rumgesprochen.


----------



## Mario2002 (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo!
Habe mich in diesem Forum angemeldet, weil ich heute schriftlich eine "Letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro" bekommen habe.
Ich werde also Eure Tipps befolgen und nicht darauf reagieren.
Kann ich diesen "Mahnbescheid" einfach wegwerfen, oder sollte ich den Vorsichtshalber mal aufheben?
Ach ja, ein klasse Forum hier.


----------



## Eniac (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Mario2002 schrieb:


> Kann ich diesen "Mahnbescheid" einfach wegwerfen, oder sollte ich den Vorsichtshalber mal aufheben?



Na ja, im Winter kann man immer Papier zum Anzünden des heimischen Kamins gebrauchen, also besser aufbewahren. Auch als Schmierpapier bestens geeignet.


Eniac


----------



## teider (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Mario2002 schrieb:


> Kann ich diesen "Mahnbescheid" einfach wegwerfen...


 
...was Du da bekommen hast - ob schriftlich oder billiger als email - hat nix mit 'nem Mahnbescheid gemein. Zwar versuchen die Abzock-Figuren ihrem Droh- und Mahnmüll einen ernsthaften Anstrich zu verleihen, nutzen auch ganz gerne mal entsprechend wichtige Bezeichnungen, trotzdem ist ein Mahnbescheid etwas völlig anderes - und einen solchen sollte man nicht einfach wegwerfen. Wie auf einen tatsächlichen Mahnbescheid reagiert werden muß, ist hier in mehrfacher Ausführung zu lesen, allerdings denke ich nicht, daß Herr win-loads durch seine Schergen überhaupt gerichtliche Mahnbescheide zustellen lassen wird...


----------



## rooster61 (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Mario2002 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Habe mich in diesem Forum angemeldet, weil ich heute schriftlich eine "Letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro" bekommen habe.
> Ich werde also Eure Tipps befolgen und nicht darauf reagieren.
> Kann ich diesen "Mahnbescheid" Das ist eine Mahnung einfach wegwerfen Spamordner oder braune / braune Papiertonne , oder sollte ich den Vorsichtshalber mal aufheben?
> Ach ja, ein klasse Forum hier Da können Hunderttausende nur zustimmen.



Der Mahnbescheid käme vom Amtsgericht in Papierform und den darf man(n) / frau nicht ignorieren.


----------



## Mario2002 (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Danke für Eure Antworten.
Da das nur ein Mahnbescheid von Win-Loads.net ist, werde ich den mal entsorgen.
Falls ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommt, dann weiß ich ja, was ich machen soll. Dank dieses Forums.
Ich laß mich auch nicht klein kriegen.
Die sollen doch machen was sie wollen.
Wird einfach ignoriert.


----------



## rooster61 (4 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Mario2002 schrieb:


> D
> Falls ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommt, dann weiß ich ja, was ich machen soll. Dank dieses Forums.



Wahrscheinlicher ist ein Schneesturm in der Sahara. DIE meiden die Gerichte wie derTeufel das Weihwasser.


----------



## Cyrulezzq (4 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich finde die Firma irgendwie lustig 
Erst ein Haufen Emails, dann schicken sie Mahnungen, dann kommt PROINKASSO
& jetzt schreibt mir Proinkasso mails.
Haben die aufgegeben?
Wollen die kein Papier mehr verschwenden oder was?
naja junk ordner ftw.


----------



## Mario2002 (4 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wir sollten uns zusammentun und zu dieser "Angeblichen Firma" fahren.


----------



## rooster61 (4 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Mario2002 schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns zusammentun und zu dieser "Angeblichen Firma" fahren.



Was willst du in Bangkok? O. k. da wäre ich auch gerne! Aber da haben die wahrscheinlich einen ggggggggggggggaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnzzzzzzzzzzzz
gggggggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrooooßßßßßeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnn Briefkasten - und sonst n i x.:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hausbesuche bei halbseidenen Unternehmen bzw. deren z.T. ebenso halbseidenen Inkassobüros haben regelmäßig in etwa denselben Effekt wie der Versuch, dem Ochsen auf der benachbarten Kuhweide das Alphabet beibringen zu wollen.


Bestenfalls endet es mit einem Rauswurf nebst Hausverbot.

Schlimmstenfalls endet es mit ein paar gebrochenen Nasenbeinen/Unterkiefern/Rippen nebst Anzeigen wegen Körperverletzung/Hausfriedensbruchs und evtl. Sachbeschädigung wegen zerbrochener Fensterscheiben etc.

Jedenfalls endet es regelmäßig nicht damit, dass der "Unternehmer" durch den Besuch in irgendeiner Form "bekehrt" wird, "von seinem pöhsen Tun ablässt" und forthin seinen Lebensunterhalt mit dem Austragen des Sonntagsboten bestreitet. Personen mit einem Unrechtsbewusstsein unterhalb Normal-Null werden auch durch "Hausbesuche" in keinster Weise beeindruckt.


----------



## Michau123 (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ihr hattet Recht. 

Jetzt hab Winloads nach 2 Mahnungen kb mehr und hat das Inkasso eingeschaltet. In 3 Tagen habe ich 2 E-mails von denen bekommen. 
1. SOFORTIGE BEGLEICHUNG
2. Neue Kontoverbindung. 

Naja es kommt als "Junk E-mail" - Interessiert mich in keinster Weise.

Zum Glück habe ich nur E-mail angegeben. Der Briefkasten bleibt also leer.


----------



## mary (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hatte heute eine email mit einer 96€-rechnung in meinem mailpostfach.
das ding ist, ich kann mich nicht erinnern, je auf der winload-seite gewesen zu sein. desweiteren steht auf der rechnung die adresse meiner eltern, bei denen ich aber schon seit jahren nicht mehr wohne. ich würde diese adresse für irgendwelche internetsachen nie verwenden! hat jemand auch schon einmal so einen rechnung bekommen ohne zu wissen wieso??? ich hab jetzt erstmal per mail geantwortet, das ich keinen vertrag dort abgeschlossen habe und auch nicht weiss wie sie an meine daten gekommen sind und das ich die rechnung nicht beachten werde. Muss ich noch weiteres machen oder beachten???


----------



## webwatcher (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



mary schrieb:


> Muss ich noch weiteres machen oder beachten???


Über den Sinn bzw eher Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosanbietern 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## guenni09 (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Zuerst vielen Dank an die Mods für die guten Informationen in diesem Forum.

Als ich Anfang dieses Jahres die ersten Mails bekommen habe, habe ich mir fast in die Hose gemacht-
nicht aus Angst, sondern vor Lachen über das, was in den Mails an Ungereimtheiten und Schwachfug geschrieben wurde.
Die Bestätigung meiner Einschätzung fand ich dann ich in diesem Forum.

Das einzige, was stimmt, ist meine EMail- Adresse.
Name, Ort, Strasse ist total daneben, deshalb bekomme ich auch kein Papier zugesandt (Die Altpapierpreise sind eh im Keller, sammeln lohnt auch nicht mehr).
Angegebene IP kann auch nicht von mir stammen, da anderer Provider, mit dem ich nichts am Hut habe.

Bisher kamen:

Freischaltcode, den ich nicht verifiziert habe
Rechnung
Mahnung
1. Inkassoschreiben
2. Inkassoschreiben
Letzte Mahnung vor Inkasso
weitere 3 Inkassoschreiben

Auf keines dieser Mails habe ich reagiert.

Jedenfalls sollte man sich nicht die Mühe machen, das den Inhalt ernst zu nehmen und erst recht nicht in den Schreiben einen sachlichen Hintergrund zu suchen.
Eine seriöse Firma argumentiert und geht anderst vor.
Für mich ist das Ganze inzwischen 1x monatlich mit 2 Klicks und einem Tastendruck erledigt.

Ich kann jedem nur folgende Ratschläge geben:

1. Don't Panic, Ruhe bewahren
2. Im Internet googeln
3. Gehirn einschalten und alles in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen lassen
4. Ergebnis: Aussitzen

Alles Weitere ist hier bestens erklärt.

Ohren Steif!


----------



## webwatcher (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



guenni09 schrieb:


> Angegebene IP kann auch nicht von mir stammen, da anderer Provider, mit dem ich nichts am Hut habe.


Selbst wenn sie stimmen würde, wäre es irrelevant.
>> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse:  Dichtung und Wahrheit


----------



## 2fast4u (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich da mal acuh ne frage ... ich hab bis jetzt schon 3 mahnugen bekommen ... und ja ich hba mich im internet cafe angemeldet ... Können die mich trotzdem finden ?


----------



## goblin (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> Können die mich trotzdem finden ?:sad:


 
Nicht mehr oder weniger wie sie es vorher konnten.Mit einer Ip können die nix anfangen


----------



## 2fast4u (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Naja ich war auch in einem internetcafe eines anderen bundesland ... ich war dort zu besuch ... naja jop könnten die mich nicht finden ... eig schon weil cih meine e-mail adresse meistens zuhause benutze und ja die polizei kann ja sehen wo ich meine e-mail adresse am meisten benutze ...:wall:


----------



## goblin (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> die polizei


 
Auch die hat auf solche Daten kein Zugriff.Das geht nur nach einem Gerichtsbeschluss und nur bei SCHWEREN STRAFTATEN.Das ist doch hier alles Zivilrecht


----------



## 2fast4u (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Also ist des ganze nur [ edit] ? Die können mir nix anhaben ? Ich schwör die machen des für extra jeder weiß das niemand den ganzen text lesen würde -.- und deswegen mach die des mit geld .[ edit] -.-


----------



## goblin (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Haaaaallllooooo

Vorsichtig mit diesen Äußerungen hier


----------



## 2fast4u (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



goblin schrieb:


> Haaaaallllooooo
> 
> Vorsichtig mit diesen Äußerungen hier


 
Sry man bin grad richtig genervt ... k also ist des alles nur blöff ?


----------



## rooster61 (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Würdest du die letzten Buchstaben bitte selbst editieren (löschen )

Danke

Wir reden deutsch - aber mit Anstand.

Es sind Ar*********, das weiß jeder


----------



## 2fast4u (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Sry weiß nicht wie man löscht ...:roll:


----------



## rooster61 (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



2fast4u schrieb:


> Sry weiß nicht wie man löscht ...:roll:



Dann geht man auf seinen Beitrag - klickt ändern - und löscht

Aber webwatcher war eh schneller.


----------



## lorddesire (7 Juli 2009)

*win-loads.net Mahnung von Proinkasso GmbH erhalten! was nun?*

hallo liebe leute!

mein kleiner minderjähriger bruder (wirklich nicht ich :-D) hat sich wie könnte es auch anders sein "versehentlich" bei *win-loads.net* angemeldet und unmittelbar nachher eine rechnung per mail erhalten. 

er hat sich mit einer falschen adresse und falschen namen regestriert. jedoch mit einer mailadresse in der der familienname enthalten ist. 

auf die erste rechnung hat er leidergottes mit einem einzeiler ("ich würde gerne widerrufen" oder ähnliches) geantwortet. sofort darauf bekam er nochmals eine zahlungsaufforderung. 

dann war mal für einige zeit ruhe und jetzt hat er ein mail von Proinkasso GmbH bekommen.



> "Betreff: Achtung: neue Kontoverbindung beachten! [6*****]
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r Fgd***** Df****,
> 
> ...



*Ich bitte euch um Hilfe wie er (wir) uns jetzt verhalten sollen!!!!*

Wenn er einfach nicht antwortet, kann uns dann irgendwas passieren???

Bitte bitte posten!

Danke!


----------



## 2fast4u (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Thx Webwatcher  tut mir leid wegen den ausdrücken ...:-?


----------



## teider (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net Mahnung von Proinkasso GmbH erhalten! was nun?*



lorddesire schrieb:


> *Ich bitte euch um Hilfe wie er (wir) uns jetzt verhalten sollen!!!!*
> 
> Bitte bitte posten!


 
Hilfe bzw. Ratschläge gibbet hier reichlich - man brauch sich nur die Mühe zu machen und zu lesen. Aber auf "bitte bitte posten!" eine Antwort zu bekommen ist ja viel bequemer...


----------



## Dragger (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Das hab ich auch als Junk-email bekommen . Komisch ?


----------



## webwatcher (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net Mahnung von Proinkasso GmbH erhalten! was nun?*



teider schrieb:


> Hilfe bzw. Ratschläge gibbet hier reichlich - man brauch sich nur die Mühe zu machen und zu lesen. Aber auf "bitte bitte posten!" eine Antwort zu bekommen ist ja viel bequemer...


Nu ma sachte, das Posting stand in einem andern Unterforum. Von dort hab es hier angehängt.
Gibt ihr wenigstens die Zeit zu lesen.


----------



## Mario2002 (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Also, es ist schon interessant, wie jemand eine Seite aufbaut, dann noch Freeware anbietet und dann für die Registrierung 96Euro verlangt.
Die brauchen bloß auf ihren faulen Ar*** sitzen und warten, bis 10 bis 100 Leute sich pro Tag da anmelden und dann vielleicht noch dafür bezahlen.
Die Leben doch wie die Made im Speck.
Unverständlich ist, dass man solche dreisten Machenschaften nicht Strafrechtlich verfolgen kann.


----------



## Dragger (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Die Seite muss so arm sein dass sie versteckte Kosten machen und dann noch mit einer Rechtsanwältin aus Strassburg  drohen . Das ist Armut hoch drei !!!!


----------



## rooster61 (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net Mahnung von Proinkasso GmbH erhalten! was nun?*



lorddesire schrieb:


> *Ich bitte euch um Hilfe wie er (wir) uns jetzt verhalten sollen!!!!*
> 
> Wenn er einfach nicht antwortet, kann uns dann irgendwas passieren???
> 
> ...


Hey,

für die bin ich vor ca. 6 Monaten gestorben.
Ansonsten lies die ersten, mittleren oder letzten 5 Seiten.
Die Links oben auf der Seite helfen auch.
Dann schauste noch Videos vom Katzenjens.
Lehn dich zurück - und entsorge den Müll, wie es sich gehört.
Spam / Junk oder Mülltonne.


----------



## Michau123 (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net Mahnung von Proinkasso GmbH erhalten! was nun?*



rooster61 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> für die bin ich vor ca. 6 Monaten gestorben.
> Ansonsten lies die ersten, mittleren oder letzten 5 Seiten.
> ...


 
Ich bin auch vom Katzenjens hierher gekommen :-D
Tolles Forum, hat mir sehr geholfen!
Win-Loads hat aufgegeben. Proinkasso versucht sein Glück. :roll:
Kommt automatisch unter Junk :sun:
Früher hatte ich die totale Panik, jetzt lach ich über die E-mails :smile:
"Ist Ihnen nicht der Ernst der Lage klar" - Nö


----------



## Dragger (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

joo stimmt bei mir is es au so win-loads hat keine lust mehr jetzt versuchens andere z.b proinkasso


----------



## lorddesire (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net Mahnung von Proinkasso GmbH erhalten! was nun?*

Danke! hat mir sehr weiter geholfen 
bin jetzt sehr beruigt!


----------



## dirk130767 (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hi,
mir geht es auch wie so vielen hier.nicht richtig gelesen,häkchen gesetzt und nun haben wir den salat.
rechnung,mahnung und nun proinkasso.
da ich hier aber gelesen hab das es sich irgendwann im sande verläuft,bin ich ja ganz beruhigt und harre der dinge die da kommen.
danke euch

 dirk


----------



## Michau123 (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wir fordern Sie daher auf, den Gesamtbetrag in Höhe von *172,21 Euro* innerhalb der nächsten drei Tage auf das Treuhandkonto der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei Kristina Straßburg:

diese nachricht kam am 4. juli. heute den 10.juli ist ikmmernoch keine weitere emial von denen gekommen. haben die so schnell aufgegeben? ich dachte das geht jetzt 1-2 jahre?
oder hat das alles jetzt folgen?
[/FONT]


----------



## Hellei (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Am besten setzt man die Mailadressen der Inkassofirmen, Rechtsanwälte und wer sonst noch Drohungen verschickt, beim Email-Provider auf die Blacklist, mit der Option "Annahme verweigern".
Dann bekommen die feinen Herrschaften nämlich eine Benachrichtigung, dass ihre Email leider nicht zugestellt werden konnte. Und man bekommt den ganzen SPAM erst gar nicht mehr zu Gesicht.
Ich hab seit Monaten nix mehr von PRO INKASSO gehört..:-D


----------



## rooster61 (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Michau123 schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wir fordern Sie daher auf, den Gesamtbetrag in Höhe von *172,21 Euro* innerhalb der nächsten drei Tage auf das Treuhandkonto der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei Kristina Straßburg:
> 
> diese nachricht kam am 4. juli. heute den 10.juli ist ikmmernoch keine weitere emial von denen gekommen. haben die so schnell aufgegeben? ich dachte das geht jetzt 1-2 jahre?
> oder hat das alles jetzt folgen?
> [/FONT]



Ich hatte mal 4 Wochen Ruhe - dann ging´s weiter. Laut Proinkasso müsste ich längst im Knast sitzen und meine Kreditwürdigkeit ist nahezu null, nix.:wall:

:-p Ich bin auf "freiem Fuß - und Kredite täte ich immer noch kriegen würden tun :-p


----------



## Catfan (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

bei mir kam die Proinkasso- Drohung (172,21) auch am 4. Juli, wahrscheinlich sammeln "die" erstmal die ganzen Sünderlein:scherzkeks:
Es kam gleich doppelt: per Mail und per Post. Als wenn das hilft......
Hat mich irgendwie garnicht beeindruckt...dank dieses Forums und dank Katzenjens!


----------



## Michau123 (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

achso, cool.

danke


----------



## Mels (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

mei, hab mit interesse gelesen, wie die meisten hier von winloads.net
veräppelt wurden, so wie ich...

ich hab mich nachts angemeldet um ein program zu laden, dass wie ich schon las, nicht ging ohne sihc anzumelden. 
kurz darauf bekam ich per mail eine rechnung, die ich ignorierte, 
das program hab ihc kurz darauf von meinem rechner gelöscht, da es den rechner lahmlegte...
wieder kurze zeit später kam gleich die mahnung per mail, die ichdiesmal nicht löschte sondern speicherte, aber wieder ignorierte, 
dann kam eine mahnung mit 103 euro, zahlen sonst inkasso, und gestern war ein inkasso brief im kasten, zahlen sonst pfändung...
ich leicht irritiert, diejenige, der das nie passierte:wall:, die anderen immer empfohlen hat nie aber auch niemals darauf zu reagieren und zu zahlen...passiert das nun...

dank euch, werde ich es erstmal weiterhin ignorieren, evtl würde ich für 10 euro die verbraucherzentrale anrufen und fragen...aber vielleicht spare ich mir das. 
wie ich ebenso schon las, dass andere von euch ebenfalls kein nutzen von windloads.net haben...geht mir auch  so, da ich neulich versucht habe reinzukommen und zu sehen was ich davon habe! NICHTS

letzteres war eine idee von mir winloads.net anzuschreiben, aber da ich las, das bringt auch nichts...
ich hoffe es stehen tatsächlich niemand mal vor der tür und wollen pfänden


----------



## Catfan (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

@Mels:
ich neige auch immer gern dazu, Korrespondenz zu führen, hab ich anfangs auch gemacht. Hab mehrfach widersprochen, per Mail, per Einschreiben an das Postfach. Ist alles völlig sinnlos. Man kriegt immer die gleichen, vorgefertigten Antworten. Wie hier schon geschrieben, sind das Mailrobots, die dann antworten. Man merkt es auch an den Formulierungen.
Also, ich warte jetzt nur noch bis "die" irgendwann aufgeben und buche das Ganze unter "einmal unbedacht geklickt= Erfahrung mit Abzockern" ab.
Bloß solchen Leuten kein Geld in den Rachen schmeißen! Das Geschäftskonzept von denen ist: arglosen Internetnutzern mit Drohungen Angst zu machen. Leider fallen viele darauf herein.


----------



## Dragger (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich möcht echt gern mal wissen wer hinter dem ganzen Mist was die da machen da hintersteckt, des intressiert mich echt wirklich. Wird man zwar nie so wirklich rausfinden is aber egal. Hauptsache es kommt nichts mehr von dene!!:sun:


----------



## dirk130767 (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Michau123 schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wir fordern Sie daher auf, den Gesamtbetrag in Höhe von *172,21 Euro* innerhalb der nächsten drei Tage auf das Treuhandkonto der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei Kristina Straßburg:
> 
> diese nachricht kam am 4. juli. heute den 10.juli ist ikmmernoch keine weitere emial von denen gekommen. haben die so schnell aufgegeben? ich dachte das geht jetzt 1-2 jahre?
> oder hat das alles jetzt folgen?
> [/FONT]



kenne ich genau das hab ich auch bekommen
ich stell mich ab jetzt tot

dirk


----------



## Mels (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ja das ist der sinn der sache, angst einzujagen damit man schnell bezahlt, dadurch finanzieren sie sich und leider gibt es viel zu viele die dies tun. 

ich werde nun auch abwarten, tot stellen, dumm stellen und was ich sonst noch gut kann:scherzkeks:

bin gespannt was rauskommt
ansonsten kann man nur den tipp geben:
überall wo man seine daten hergeben muss, entweder lesen lesen lesen, oder vorher im internet informieren ist die firma seriös
ansonsten nix hergeben...


----------



## rooster61 (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Mels schrieb:


> überall wo man seine daten hergeben muss, entweder lesen lesen lesen


Der Tip ist nicht schlecht.
Aber die haben ihre Startseite meist doppelt.
Und da kannst du lesen und findest null, nix von Kosten.
Ich hatte einen Fall, da stand auf Seite 7 der AGB´s, dass Kosten entstehen.

Merke: ( Danke an webwatcher )

Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt.


----------



## Mels (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hm, ja sonst wäre ich ja nicht darauf reingefallen...das erste und hoffentlich das letzte mal in meinem leben


----------



## Michau123 (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Immernoch keine weiteren E-mails von denen.
Proinkasso leistet schlechte Arbeit..
Seit dem 4. Juli nix zu hören von denen


----------



## dvill (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Die haben auch noch andere "Kunden".


----------



## Zyrius (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Auch meine Angelegenheit wurde an Proinkasso übergeben. Intessant ist eigentlich nur das der Briefumschlag der selbe ist wie von win-loads, was ja darauf hinweist das daß Büro wohl im selben Haus ist. Auch die wohl üblichen Drohungen waren enthalten, und natürlich ein weiterer Anstieg der Kosten.


----------



## Catfan (19 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Michau123 schrieb:


> Immernoch keine weiteren E-mails von denen.
> Proinkasso leistet schlechte Arbeit..
> Seit dem 4. Juli nix zu hören von denen


 
ja, ich langweile mich auch schon:roll: Man sollte doch innerhalb von 3 Tagen bezahlen. Wahrscheinlich kommt die nächste Mahnmüll- Drohung wieder bei uns allen gleichzeitig. Wenn wir uns letztes Mal schon nicht der "Ernsthaftigkeit der Lage" bewußt waren, wie soll denn das noch werden.....



> Intessant ist eigentlich nur das der Briefumschlag der selbe ist wie von win-loads, was ja darauf hinweist das daß Büro wohl im selben Haus ist.


 
Wahrscheinlich sitzen die alle im selben Büro, ist doch kostengünstiger


----------



## Talonn (19 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo,

habe eine Mahnung von media intense aus Hanau bekommen, soll 103 EUR bezahlen für die Nutzung von win-loads.net. Die behaupten, sie hätten mir eine Rechnung und eine Mahnung per e-mail geschickt. So was habe ich aber gar nicht bekommen. Kann mich auch nicht erinnern, wann ich bei denen auf der Seite war. Habe den Verdacht, das hängt mit einem Programm zusammen, das ich vor kurzem heruntergeladen habe. Interessant ist daran, dass die angebliche Rechnung schon zwei Wochen vor dem download verschickt wurde. Habe vor das ganze zu ignorieren. Überlege nur, ob ich der Mahnung widersprechen soll. Habe eigentlich keine Lust mich auf einen Briefwechsel mit denen einzulassen.

Talonn


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## webwatcher (19 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Talonn schrieb:


> . Habe vor das ganze zu ignorieren. Überlege nur, ob ich der Mahnung widersprechen soll. Habe eigentlich keine Lust mich auf einen Briefwechsel mit denen einzulassen.


Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


----------



## Amy85 (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo, ich bin auch ein dummes Opfer, 
hab alles gelesen und werde auch nicht zahlen. Meine Frage ist nun, wie lange machen das die "ältesten" Opfer denn schon mit? Hat irgendjemand schon einen gelben Mahnbescheid bekommen? Haben sie bei anderen vielleicht nach einer Zeit aufgegeben?

Danke für die Infos, haben mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## webwatcher (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Amy85 schrieb:


> . Meine Frage ist nun, wie lange machen das die "ältesten" Opfer denn schon mit?


Der Thread startet  hier Mitte Dezember 2008



Amy85 schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand schon einen gelben Mahnbescheid bekommen?


Der "gelbe" heißt gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid, ist sehr selten und bei diesem Nutzlosanbieter nach unserer Kenntnis überhaupt nicht 


Amy85 schrieb:


> Haben sie bei anderen vielleicht nach einer Zeit aufgegeben?


Das kann niemand vorhersagen, wann der Mahnmüll aufhört. Spamfilter und grüne/blaue 
Tonne für Drohmüll in Papierform  sind die geeigneten Mittel dagegen

Sollte der extrem  unwahrscheinliche Fall eines "gelben" eintreten, ist das kein Beinbruch.

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
>> Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist wahrscheinlicher


----------



## rooster61 (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Amy85 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin auch ein dummes Opfer,
> hab alles gelesen und werde auch nicht zahlen. Meine Frage ist nun, wie lange machen das die "ältesten" Opfer denn schon mit? Hat irgendjemand schon einen gelben Mahnbescheid bekommen? Haben sie bei anderen vielleicht nach einer Zeit aufgegeben?
> Danke für die Infos, haben mir sehr geholfen!


Mit Proinkasso bin ich seit 15. März dabei.
Letzte Mahnung ist vom 04. Juli.
Hate auch schon vom 08. Juni bis 04. Juli Ruhe und dachte "ich wäre durch".
Laut Zeitungsbericht heute morgen haben die für "CC Profi" letzte Woche haufenweise "Mahnbescheide" verschickt, die haben also im Moment was anderes zu tun.

@ webwatcher & Co.

Laut Zeitung sind es Mahnbescheide, was ich nicht glauben kann.
Die VZ RLP rät nicht zu zahlen.
Würde den Zeitungsausschnitt gerne faxen, scannen ist bei mir "too heavy".
Bitte Fax-Nr.  per PN.
O. k. CC ist wahrscheinlich schon bekannt, abspalten und wo´s hinpasst dranhängen.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Bei den Mahnungen wegen CC-Profi bzw. Win 181 handelt es sich (soweit bekannt) nicht um gerichtliche Mahnbescheide, sondern um ganz normale Inkassomahnungen.

Nicht nur die VZ RLP, sondern auch andere Verbraucherzentralen sowie Foren wie Computerbetrug.de und auch Antispam.de sprechen die Empfehlung aus, Phantasie-Mahnungen aufgrund unberechtigter Forderungen auf keinen Fall zu zahlen, und auch auf keinen Fall eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung zu unterzeichnen - wenn man niemals etwas bei dem "Mandanten" bestellt hatte.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



rooster61 schrieb:


> Laut Zeitung sind es Mahnbescheide, was ich nicht glauben kann.


Nicht jeder Zeitungsredakteur kennt den Unterschied zwischen Inkassobutzen-Drohgeblubbere und Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht. So kommen derartige Missverständnisse dann zusammen!


----------



## dvill (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Post von der Proinkasso GmbH bekommen? | Rechtmedial - von Rechtsanwalt Marian Härtel


> Inkassounternehmen scheinen sich meiner Meinung nach langsam zu den Schmeißfliegen des deutschen Rechtssystems zu entwickeln, wenn man sie überhaupt dazu zählen will.





> Der Rat der Verbraucherzentrale und gerne auch von uns als Kanzlei ist einfach: Nicht zahlen, wenn keine Anspruchsgrundlage besteht und kein Nachweis der Forderung seitens des Inkassobüros erbracht werden kann. Auch sollten auf keinen Fall aus Unkenntnis oder Angst die im Inkassoschreiben vorgeschlagene Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung unterzeichnet werden.


----------



## bernhard (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Schön: Schmeißfliegen-Inkasso.

Eine deutliche Beschreibung und für jedermann sofort verständlich.


----------



## dvill (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Technologie- und Gründerzentrum Wolfgang: Im Dienste der Internet-Abzocker | Frankfurter Rundschau - Hanau


> Verbraucherschützer raten: Nicht zahlen
> 
> Inkassodienste versuchten immer öfter, "durch zweifelhafte Methoden" auch unberechtigte Forderungen einzutreiben, so die Verbraucherschützer in Mainz. "Nicht zahlen." Das empfehlen sie zu den Proinkasso-Briefen für die Firma CC Profi.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



rooster61 schrieb:


> CC Profi


Wer soll das sein, steht das in dem Inkassowisch drin? Sind das womöglich die hier aus Krefeld?



> http://www.ccprofi.com
> 
> "Hier finden Sie alles was man in der _*CallCenter*_ Branche benötigt. Vom CCinterface,zum eigenen Produkt, bis hin zum kompletten Büro-Service."





rooster61 schrieb:


> O. k. CC ist wahrscheinlich schon bekannt, abspalten und wo´s hinpasst dranhängen.


Der Meinung bin ich aber auch, wenns geht, da das nichts mit win-loads.net zu tun hat.


----------



## dvill (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Im Grunde braucht man hier nur ein Thema.

Das gemeinsame Thema aller Beiträge in diesem Unterforum ist die Erpressung von Bürgern, die leichtfertig persönliche Daten in nicht vertrauenswürdige Hände geben, durch organisierte Banden mit schwachsinnigem Mahndroh-Getöse zur "freiwilligen" Zahlung von Forderungen, die rechtlich nicht durchsetzbar sind und auch hunderttausendfach nicht durchgesetzt werden.

Alles basiert auf Nötigung und Erpressung, soweit genügend Zahlungsangst erzeugt werden kann.


----------



## webwatcher (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



bernhard schrieb:


> Schön: Schmeißfliegen-Inkasso.
> 
> Eine deutliche Beschreibung und für jedermann sofort verständlich.


Technologie- und Gründerzentrum Wolfgang: Im Dienste der Internet-Abzocker | Frankfurter Rundschau - Hanau


> Im Dienste der Internet-Abzocker
> Die Firma Proinkasso in Hanau-Wolfgang empfiehlt sich der Geschäftswelt als "direkter und effizienter Partner im Forderungsmanagement". Im Technologie- und Gründerzentrum Wolfgang (TGZ) *galt* das Untermehmen als willkommene Ergänzung und Service-Partner für Jungunternehmer.
> 
> Doch das hat sich radikal geändert, seit Proinkasso durch rigorose Mahnschreiben im Dienst dubioser Internetseitenbetreiber von sich reden macht.
> TGZ-Geschäftsführer H.  H.wehrt sich gegen den Ruch, zweifelhafte Aktivitäten mit städtischen Mitteln zu fördern. "Das Mietverhältnis ist gekündigt", sagte er der Frankfurter Rundschau. Er erwarte den Auszug aus den öffentlich geförderten Räumen "lieber heute als morgen"


----------



## dvill (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Die Beutequote der Erpresserei beträgt 10%. 10% zuviel, aber immerhin 90% haben es verstanden.

Proinkasso: Hanau kündigt Internet-Kassierern fristlos | Frankfurter Rundschau - Hanau


> Verbraucherzentrale: Zehn Prozent der Empfänger zahlen
> 
> Verbraucherschützer haben mit einer Umfrage ermittelt, dass zehn Prozent der Empfänger solcher Schreiben die meist unberechtigten Forderungen erfüllen. Sie fürchten weiteren Ärger wie die angedrohten negativen Einträge in Schuldnerverzeichnisse wie bei der Schufa.


----------



## dvill (1 August 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Trickbetrügern - Achtung: Die Abzocker sind wieder aktiv - Norderstedt - Region - Nachrichten - Hamburger Abendblatt


> Wer mit der Firma nie etwas zu tun hatte, sollte nicht zahlen und das Schreiben einfach wegwerfen.


----------



## Ammy (5 August 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo,

Vorerst ein Danke: Die Beiträge und Links haben mir sehr weitergeholfen.
Ich bin minderjährig und habe mich mit dem Namen eines Verwandten bei winloads angemeldet.(Es war dumm, ich weiß..) Mittlerweile habe ich eine Mahnung von winloads per Post bekommen. Ich hoffe, dass diese "Typen" bei winloads bald aufgeben, es geht schon ca. einen Monat so..


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 August 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Ammy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass diese "Typen" bei winloads bald aufgeben, es geht schon ca. einen Monat so..


Erst einen Monat? Dieser Inkassobutzen brachte es bereits auf 25 (i.W. fünfundzwanzig) nahezu gleichlautende Mahnungen und Drohungen innerhalb eines Jahres an ein und dieselbe Userin.

Du siehst also, du benötigst evtl. einen größeren (virtuellen) Papierkorb.


----------



## dvill (7 August 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Unseriöse Inkassofirma: Rauswurf nach unzähligen Beschwerden | Frankfurter Rundschau - Hanau


> Der Bundesverband der Inkasso-Firmen wollte mit der Kündigung bereits 2005 die Reputation seiner Mitglieder schützen. Etliche der 541 Firmen würden Internet-Forderungen einziehen. Es sei nicht akzeptabel, wenn trotz einer "extrem hohen Zahl an Beschwerden" wie bei Proinkasso und fehlendem Nachweis über die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderungen Inkassoaufträge weiter bearbeitet würden


Wie nennt man das, wenn trotz "fehlendem Nachweis über die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderungen" unbeirrt weiter die Zahlung ohne Rechtsgrund erpresst werden soll?

Trotz allem besteht bis heute der Behörden-Freifahrtschein für Inkasso-Stalking.

Trotz allem stellen Banken bis heute bereitwillig Konten zum Eintreiben der Beute zur Verfügung.

Das stinkt zum Himmel.


----------



## teider (17 August 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Keine Hilferufe, keine Klagen - es ist auffällig ruhig geworden in Sachen Media Intense und ProInkasso. Haben die "Werksferien" oder sind die Bauernfänger derzeit so mit der Suche nach neuen Geschäftsräumen ausgelastet, daß sie der Republik momentan nicht wie gewohnt mit Mahn- und Drohmüll auf den Sack gehen können?


----------



## webwatcher (17 August 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



teider schrieb:


> Keine Hilferufe, keine Klagen - es ist auffällig ruhig


Die Aufrufe sind nach wie vor gleichmäßig hoch. Dieser Thread ist z.B zweihunderttausend Mal 
anklickt worden.  Was sollte außer "me too" auch sonst noch gepostet werden?  
nach Ben Akiba: "Alles schon einmal dagewesen"

PS: Außerdem sind die nicht der Spitzenreiter unter Nutzlosseiten
Mit ganz weitem Abstand  ist das opendownload mit weit über eine Million Aufrufe


----------



## Catfan (19 August 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hallo Leute,
immer noch keine neue Mahndrohung von Proinkasso seit dem 4. Juli.:-D

Ich hatte diese leidige Abzockergeschichte schon fast vergessen.

Entweder geben die auf, ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich, oder sind wirklich im Umzugsstress.


----------



## susi78 (19 August 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Bin auch drauf reingefallen.Ich zahle nichts


----------



## Ammy (19 August 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo Leute,

jetzt droht media intense mit zwangsvollstreckung etc. Angeblich ist dr Birg vom Proinkasso. Wie soll ich das einordnen? Ich habe bereits einen Musterbrief hingeschickt. Echt schade, hatte gehofft, dass es damit vorbei ist!


----------



## webwatcher (19 August 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Ammy schrieb:


> jetzt droht media intense mit zwangsvollstreckung etc. Angeblich ist dr Birg vom Proinkasso. Wie soll ich das einordnen?


Unter schwachsinnigen Drohmüll ohne jede Bedeutung 


Ammy schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits einen Musterbrief hingeschickt. Echt schade, hatte gehofft, dass es damit vorbei ist!


Das ist der Irrtum zu glauben, mit dem Briefchen die Kläffer ruhig zu stellen.
 Ob mit oder ohne Beschwörungsbriefchen, es wird gekläfft.

Als Entsorgung empfiehlt sich ein gutes Spamfilter für virtuellen Mahndrohmüll und  die
 grüne bzw blaue Wertstofftonne für Mahnmüll auf  Papier


----------



## Ryka (20 August 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo,

ich bin auch auf diese Firma reingefallen. Gesucht habe ich Avira Antivir und wurde auf diese Seite geführt. Als ich mich anmelden solle, dachte ich: Aha bekomme ich ein kostenloses Programm und die eine Werbeadresse. 

Allerdings klappte dann das Runterladen nicht und ich ging auf eine andere Seite. Am nächsten Tag kam auch schon die Rechnung. Natürlich kundigte ich sofort und wurde dann darauf hingewiesen, dass ich auf mein Recht verzichtet hätte. Das halte ich aber für einen ausgesprochenen Quatsch, denn auf diese Rechte kann man nicht so einfach verzichten.

Als ich heute auf der Seite nachsah, stellte ich fest, dass Avira gar nicht mehr auf der Seite von Win loads zur Verfügung steht. Auf der Seite von Avira ist eine dicke Warnung über die [.......]. Ob da wohl ein Zusammenhang besteht?

Gruss
Ryka


----------



## Antiscammer (20 August 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Natürlich sehen es die echten Anbieter von Shareware/Freeware überhaupt nicht gern, wenn ihre Produkte zum Abzocken durch Trittbrettfahrer mißbraucht werden.

Es liegt hier zwar vielleicht kein direkter Urheberrechtsverstoß vor, weil die Abzocker dieses Problem elegant umschiffen, indem sie einfach nur Links auf die Originalseiten der Hersteller anbieten, nicht aber die Dateien selbst auf ihrem Server vorhalten.

Allerdings liegen da regelmäßig Wettbewerbsverstöße vor, außerdem dürfte das z.T. schwer mit dem Markenrecht kollidieren.
Insofern sind natürlich die Freeware-Anbieter zur Abmahnung berechtigt und haben einen Unterlassungsanspruch.
Ausländische Anbieter zeigen sich hier meistens eher zurückhaltend und haben kein Engagement, in Deutschland nach dem UWG zu klagen. Aber inländische Anbieter tun das durchaus hin und wieder.


----------



## rooster61 (20 August 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Ryka schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch auf diese Firma reingefallen. Gesucht habe ich Avira Antivir und wurde auf diese Seite geführt. Als ich mich anmelden solle, dachte ich: Aha bekomme ich ein kostenloses Programm und die eine Werbeadresse.
> 
> ...



Ich bin seit 6 Monaten gestorben - für die.

Und bin damit gut gefahren.

Tot gesagte leben länger - und müssen / dürfen ihr Geld behalten.


----------



## Ammy (28 August 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hey Leute,

meine Eltern haben mich neulich zur Polizei geschleppt und Anzeige gegen die/den Firma/Inhaber erstattet. Heute kam eine eMail an, dass der Account storniert wurde. Ich danke euch für die ganzen Tipps und die Geduld. 

Gruß Ammy


----------



## Catfan (10 September 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Ryka schrieb:


> Als ich heute auf der Seite nachsah, stellte ich fest, dass Avira gar nicht mehr auf der Seite von Win loads zur Verfügung steht. Auf der Seite von Avira ist eine dicke Warnung über die [.......]. Ob da wohl ein Zusammenhang besteht?
> 
> Gruss
> Ryka


 
Bestimmt besteht da ein Zusammenhang. Sicher haben sich viele User beschwert, unter anderem auch ich. Habe eine ausführliche Mail an Avira geschickt, genau den Ablauf beschrieben und auf die Abzockerfirma mit Namen und Adresse hingewiesen.
Avira hat mir eine sehr nette Mail zurückgeschickt mit Bedauern über den Vorfall und Dank für den Hinweis. Offenbar haben sie auch gehandelt. 
Sehr schön! So soll es sein!


----------



## Hellei (23 September 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

OpenOffice.org macht auch mobil:  de: OpenOffice.org und Abofallen


----------



## david77 (27 September 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Google macht offenbar weniger mobil, klickt man auf die Google-Ankündigung zur Wahl erscheint als erste Anzeige wahlhilfe.info (also win-loads.net),

dort kann man den Wahl-O-Mat für die üblichen ca. 100€ pro Jahr nutzen, ein echtes Schnäppchen..

Sind Google derartige Werbekunden eigentlich nicht peinlich, gab es da mal eine Anfrage an google oder Stellungnahme von google?


----------



## marvin 1970 (27 September 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> Sind Google derartige Werbekunden eigentlich nicht peinlich


Geld stinkt nicht


----------



## webwatcher (27 September 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



david77 schrieb:


> Sind Google derartige Werbekunden eigentlich nicht peinlich, gab es da mal eine Anfrage an google oder Stellungnahme von google?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html


----------



## Hellei (27 September 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Für Firefox gibt es eine sehr gute Erweiterung, mit der man Werbung und SPAM entfernen, Links zu 12 anderen Suchmaschinen hinzufügen, Google-Einstellungen speichern (so dass Google auch ohne Cookie 50 oder 100 Treffer pro Seite anzeigt, der Familienfilter ausgeschaltet bleibt, und Links im neuen Tab geöffnet werden), Suchergebnisse nummerieren kann, u.v.m.  CustomizeGoogle: Google-Suchergebnisse durch Zusatzinformationen und Entfernen von Werbung und Spam verbessern -- Firefox Extension  Auch das Senden von Informationen an Google Analytics lässt sich unterbinden. Das kann auch die preisgekrönte Erweiterung NoScript (einfach Google Analytics als nicht vertrauenswürdig einstufen, und es wird permanent geblockt), die das Browsen um einiges sicherer macht, weil die Ausführung von Scripten unterbunden wird, und erst durch den User erlaubt werden muss.  https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/722


----------



## Colt81 (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

ja erstmal hallo zusammen!

auch mich hat es heute erwischt bei win-loads.net...habe gestern einen freeware virenscanner runtergeladen und mich blöderweise mit richtigem namen und adresse dort angemeldet...heute die rechnung erhalten und, wie wahrscheinlich jeder hier, einen puls von 180 bekommen und gedacht, "scheisse, was mach ich jetzt..." also wollte ich sofort widerrufen, dann habe ich aber erstmal gegoogelt und bin glücklicherweise auf diese seite hier gestoßen....vielen dank, mein puls hat sich auf jeden fall wieder beruhigt...werde natürlich nicht antworten und alle mails ignorieren...bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht...werde euch auf dem laufenden halten


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Colt81 schrieb:


> ...bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht...


Ungefähr so  Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## rooster61 (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Colt81 schrieb:


> ja erstmal hallo zusammen!
> 
> auch mich hat es heute erwischt bei win-loads.net...habe gestern einen freeware virenscanner runtergeladen und mich blöderweise mit richtigem namen und adresse dort angemeldet...heute die rechnung erhalten und, wie wahrscheinlich jeder hier, einen puls von 180 bekommen und gedacht, "scheisse, was mach ich jetzt..." also wollte ich sofort widerrufen, dann habe ich aber erstmal gegoogelt und bin glücklicherweise auf diese seite hier gestoßen....vielen dank, mein puls hat sich auf jeden fall wieder beruhigt...werde natürlich nicht antworten und alle mails ignorieren...bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht...werde euch auf dem laufenden halten



Das Thema ist durch "BILD" Fernsehen Radio - ich höre SWR3  - breitgetreten.

Ich habe von den "Abmahnern" seit Juli nichts mehr gehört.


----------



## Catfan (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



rooster61 schrieb:


> Das Thema ist durch "BILD" Fernsehen Radio - ich höre SWR3 - breitgetreten.
> 
> Ich habe von den "Abmahnern" seit Juli nichts mehr gehört.


 
kann ich nur bestätigen: seit dem letzten Brief von Proinkasso am 04. Juli ist nichts mehr gekommen. Hoffentlich bleibt das so :-D


----------



## seppdepp-.- (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

so hallo erstmal,

jo ihr könnt es euch denken 
auch mich hats da erwischt 
war da  darauf auf der "tollen" seite 
ich hab n spiel gesucht (das steht oben schon mal i wo) 
über google versteht sich
und bin da gelandet
hab mich angemeldet (blöderweise) da der gute mensch ja von erlichen leuten ausgeht
mit korrekten daten
hab nach der anmeldung festgestellt das ich da nich mal n passwort bekommen und dachte mir "naja egal s. drauf suchst wo anders" (das war sonntag abend ca 19-20 uhr) (vorher ging mein i net nicht) 
hmm joa und montag abend 21:30 hab ich ne e mail von denen mit der rechnung und dem abo drin <.<  (hab die e mail erst irgendwann nach mitternacht gesehn (hab da nur zufällig die e mails abgerufen)
Der erste "reflex" von mir war per e mail acc löschung beantragen und storno von dme ganzen zeug da
ich mein ich hab ja nichmal eine dienstleistung bezogen für das geld
ich gluab das hab ich in der 7. klasse gelernt das man für einen geld aufwand etwas materielles oder eine dienstleistung erhält

hab dann erst dannach angefangen mic hhierrüber zu informieren und ja ich hab auch schon vorne alles mögliche von seite 1-20 gelesen
allerdings möchte halt jeder selber (so auch ich) nochmal hörn was jetzt alles gemacht werden kann 
ich bin nämlich schon mla so einer der so n bissl muffe sausen kriegt

ich hab mir jetzt schon mal die adresse voon nem anwalt rausgesucht 
ich bitte trotzdem um antwort


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Nun, hier gibts klare Empfehlungen der Verbraucherzentrale:


> *Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*


Diese Empfehlung würde ich zu 100% beherzigen! Wie bereits Tausende vor dir wirst du zwar Korrespondenz vom Inkassobutze Proinkasso erhalten. Aber auch für diesen Fall gibt die obige Empfehlung der Verbraucherzentrale.


----------



## rooster61 (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich bin Ende Dezember verstorben - und seit Juli habe ich Ruhe.


----------



## Reducal (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



rooster61 schrieb:


> Ich bin Ende Dezember verstorben - und seit Juli habe ich Ruhe.


rax::auslach::rotfl:


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Dann gab es also noch 6 Monate lang "posthume Mahnungen".

Sicher wurde auch ein gerichtsmedizinisches Totengutachten nebst Exhumierung der Leiche gefordert:



			
				Anwaltlicher Mahnbläh schrieb:
			
		

> In Ihrem letzten Schreiben geben Sie an, bereits verstorben zu sein.
> Das kann letztendlich jeder behaupten.
> Wir fordern Sie daher dazu auf, uns nach Exhumierung Ihrer Leiche ein gerichtsmedizinisches Totengutachten zu übersenden.
> Sollte sich bei Überprüfung des Sachverhalts jedoch herausstellen, dass Sie tatsächlich quicklebendig sind, werden wir bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Anzeige wegen... Vortäuschung vorzeitigen Ablebens... bla...fasel...
> ...


 :scherzkeks:


----------



## Llina (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo zusammen,

auch meine Mutter ist auf die Masche von *win-loads.net* reingefallen, als sie sich anlässlich der Wahlen den *Wahl-o-Mat* herunterladen wollte und - wie hier im Forum auf S. 122 beschrieben - über die Google-Suche bei diesem Anbieter landete.

Nun habe ich bereits einige Reportagen dazu gesehen und wüsste im Zweifel, wie ich bei der 1. Mahnung reagiert hätte, die 2 Wochen nach Zusendung der Zugangsdaten erfolgt ist . Leider erfahre ich aber erst heute von der Sache, *nachdem meine Mutter bereits den 1. Betrag von 96,- € überwiesen hat !!!*

Nachdem ich nun sämtliche Foren und Artikel durchforstet habe, ist mir klar, dass wir diesen Betrag nicht zurückbekommen werden, da eine Rücknahme der Überweisung nicht möglich ist.

Ich finde allerdings keine Aussage dazu, wie es mit den weiteren Zahlungen aussieht, da es sich um ein Abo über 24 Monate handelt und der 2. Jahresbetrag noch aussteht.


Daher meine 2 Fragen an Euch:
Hat meine Mutter mit der Überweisung den Vertrag "akzeptiert" und muss demnach auch die 2. Rate zahlen? Oder muss sie dies nicht, da der Vertrag von Beginn an nicht rechtmäßig war (bspw. Aufgrund der "Verschleierung der Kosten" oder dem Ausschluss des Widerrufsrechts beim Akzeptieren der "Nutzungsbedingungen")?
Sollte es eine Möglichkeit geben, aus dem Abo rauszukommen - wie muss ich vorgehen? Eine Kündigung schreiben? Worauf kann ich mich beziehen?
Ich freue mich über Eure Rückmeldungen!!!


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Es gibt kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## Colt81 (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

moin zusammen!
also trotz euren behauptungen, seit juli sei ruhe, habe ich heute die erste mahnung erhalten...naja was solls


----------



## rooster61 (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Colt81 schrieb:


> moin zusammen!
> also trotz euren behauptungen, seit juli sei ruhe, habe ich heute die erste mahnung erhalten...naja was solls



Bei mir ist mit der"Ich bin tot"-Masche nach nach Monaten Ruhe eingekehrt.

Das will aber null, nix heißen.

Vielleicht brauchen die bald ein neues Auto, und lassen mich exhumieren?:wall:


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



rooster61 schrieb:


> Vielleicht brauchen die bald ein neues Auto, und lassen mich exhumieren?


Ist zu vermuten. Aus der Homepage eines der "Abzockkings":


> Ich liebe schnelle Wagen mit viel PS unter der Haube. Geschäftlich ist es wichtig für mich schnell reisen zu können. Aber auch privat habe ich eine Vorliebe für die schnellen Flitzer. Zu meinen Lieblingen gehören eindeutig Fabrikate der Marke Ferrari und Porsche. Für mich geht es um den Spaß, den ich beim fahren habe und das Fahrgefühl, welches in solchen Autos einmalig ist.


 
Ich setze keinen Link, aber beim Googeln nach einzelnen Satzpassagen ist es ein leichtes, den Betreffenden zu "orten":smile:


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Neue Namen, neues Glück!

Das Spiel aus dem hessischen Hanau geht nun mit für den neuen/alten Kunden mit dem win-loads.net aus der Schweiz wieder weiter:



> Nachrichten & Medien GmbH
> Neuhofstr. 3a
> 6340 Baar


----------



## teider (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

...ist wie mit dem Gammelfleisch - egal, wie oft 'ne neue Verpackung um den Mist gepappt wurde oder ein anderes Etikett aufgebracht - es blieb, was es war: gammeliger Dreck, mit dem die Leute beschissen werden sollten!


----------



## Pythia (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Thema win-loads! Ja, auch ich habe 'benebelterweise' win-load im Glauben benutzt, die kostenlose Avira-Software down zu loaden..... nach Eingang der Rechnung habe ich meinen Widerruf ausgesprochen - win-loads akzeptiert das natürlich nicht.... / Somit nun noch schnell eine Anwalts-Hotline kontaktiert, und dort wurde mir Folgendes bestätigt und beschrieben: 

Ich muß weder widerrufen noch kündigen: warum?: es existiert kein Vertrag/ und damit keine berechtigte Forderung. 

Nun werden Zahlungserinnerungen/ Mahnungen per Email, dann per Post, dann per Inkasso oder Anwalt kommen - und was auch immer kommt: nicht reagieren, wegschmeißen.

Um eine Forderung - eine rechtsgültige Forderung! und das setzt einen ordentlichen Vertrag! voraus - der so weder angeboten und damit auch zu keinem Zeitpunkt zustande kommen konnte - mit Hilfe des Gesetzgebers eintreiben zu können, bedarf es eines GERICHTLICHEN Mahnbescheides!

Sollte das tatsächlich, was aufgrund der fehlenden Voraussetzung (= berechtigte Forderung aufgrund einer vertraglichen Vereinbarung) NICHT SEIN WIRD - ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen, so macht man ein Kreuz im Kästchen 'Ich widerspreche dem Anspruch insgesamt' und schickt es binnen 14 Tagen (nicht später) an den Absender zurück (Gericht).

Fazit: Ich werde dennoch entgegen des anwaltlichen Rates noch 1 x dem nächsten armen Mailsleser von winload schreiben: "ICH WIDERSPRECHE DEM ANSPRUCH INSGESAMT! Und wenn nicht Sie wissen, warum, wer dann.... (PS: Falls Sie mich mit lästiger Post z.B. in verunglimpfender Aufmachung belästigen sollten, erstatte ich Anzeige.)" Es könnten nämlich Briefe mit äußerer Aufmachung: INKASSO etc. eintreffen...... 

BITTE: MAN MUSS NICHT ZAHLEN, DA VON ANFANG AN KEIN ORDENTLICHES VERTRAGSVERHÄLTNIS ZUSTANDE GEKOMMEN IST!!!
ALSO ZAHLT NICHT EINFACH SO - AUS ANGST - sondern erkundigt Euch über Foren, Verbraucherschutz etc. bzw. VERSICHERT Euch dessen, daß diese Abzocker EUCH GEGENÜBER über keinen rechtsgültigen Anspruch verfügen! UND DESHALB MUSS MAN NICHT ZAHLEN!!! OKAY?

Man muß noch nicht mal widerrufen oder kündigen - denn: es existiert kein Vertrag = kein Anspruch auf Forderung von € 96,00 gegeben.
Man sollte anstandshalber natürlich selber dann auch nicht downloaden, falls nicht schon zu spät, und wenn getan, die Sache einfach nicht nutzen... finde ich. Die Sachen löschen, 'sauber bleiben'....


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Pythia schrieb:


> PS: Falls Sie mich mit lästiger Post z.B. in verunglimpfender Aufmachung belästigen sollten, erstatte ich Anzeige..


...was aber wenig Sinn macht, da dabei kein Straftatbestand erkennbar ist.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Pythia schrieb:


> .... nach Eingang der Rechnung habe ich meinen Widerruf ausgesprochen -


Ob  man überhaupt widersprechen soll/muß:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


*
Noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat.*


----------



## Pythia (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Der Fokus lag hier auf das Wort 'Anzeige' und der Rest war die Bekanntmachung, 'ab wann' ich rechtliche Schritte einzuschlagen in Erwägung ziehen könnte....


----------



## webwatcher (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Seit über vier Jahren sehen deutsche Strafverfolger und  Strafgerichte keine strafbaren 
Tatbestände  in der Vorgehensweise der  Nutzlosbranche. 

Soll nicht entmutigen es zum x-tausendsten mal zu versuchen...


----------



## seppdepp-.- (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

so hallo
ich bins wieder ^^

genau am 11. tag nach der rechnung ist bei mir nun die "Mahnung" -natürlich per E-Mail- reingeschneit ^^ 

meiner mutter erzähl ich davon mal nix weil die würd nämlich sagen "zahl mal lieber" was ich nicht tuen werde 
weil ich dem kerl seine Ferraris nicht finanziere 
mal schaun ich werd jetzt aufjedenfall nicht mehr drauf reagieren und dann sollte doch hoffentlich bald mal irgendwann ruhe einkehren ^^


----------



## rooster61 (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Erzähls deiner Mutter und lasse mal hier lesen.

Auch ältere Damen sind lernfähig:sun:

Und können deine Erfahrung vielleicht "weitertratschen".


----------



## Adrenalinpur (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo,

ic bin auch drauf reingefallen obwohl ich von Mago**** eigentlich schon gelernt haben sollte. Ich wollte Antivir laden und wäre gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen einen Vertrag mit einer anderen Firma abzuschliessen. Ich habe weder von den 96€ etwas gesehen noch mitbekommen, das ich auf mein Widerrufsrecht verzichtet haben soll. Gehts das überhaupt?

Gruss A.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Adrenalinpur schrieb:


> Ich habe weder von den 96€ etwas gesehen


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


Adrenalinpur schrieb:


> noch mitbekommen, das ich auf mein Widerrufsrecht verzichtet haben soll. Gehts das überhaupt?.


Gehen tut viel, legal ist es nicht
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> Geht das überhaupt?


Das geht schon. Ist aber nicht rechtens.

Plötzlich war der Kostenhinweis zu sehen, aber man könnte schwören, dass bei der "Anmeldung" nichts von Kosten zu lesen war. Wie kommt das, und wie ist das rechtlich zu bewerten?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html​
Die "Rosstäuschertricks" der Nutzlos-Branche sind z.T. einfach, aber perfide, wie dieses Beispiel mit den animierten gifs zeigt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/285303-post82.html​
Trotzdem gilt:
Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande. Wenn der Anbieter einer wie auch immer gearteten "Dienstleistung" nicht imstande oder nicht gewillt ist, seinen Informationspflichten nachzukommen und das Leistungsangebot sowie die Kostenpflicht sofort erkennbar und eindeutig zu beschreiben, dann entsteht keine Zahlungspflicht. Dazu gibt es inzwischen mehrere Gerichtsurteile.​

Alles weitere, was man wissen muss:
Das lesen.​Und auch hier im Thread (der ist lang genug).


----------



## dummerfred (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo, ja auch ich bin nach Jahren der Internetnutzung Sa vor einer Woche auf win-loads reingefallen:wall: als ich Antivir downloaden wollte, was natürlich nicht ging bzw. habe nie die Zugangsdaten dafür bekommen.

Pünktlich einige Tage später kam dann per mail die Rechnung. Nach dem ersten Schreck, habe Software natürlich längst woanders download, habe ich nach dem googlen schnell gemerkt auf wen ich da reingefallen bin.

Nun kurz meine Frage, ich habs doch richtig kapiert bzw verstanden, ich muss nichtmal der Mail-Rechnung wiedersprechen, mir ist es einfach zu blöd mich auch noch mit denen schriftlich auseinanderzusetzen - oder kann mir da ein Nachteil entstehen wenn ich mich Tod stelle

Danke für eure Antwort und Hilfe

Liebe Grüße
dummerfred


----------



## rooster61 (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hi dummerfred,

die Mails gehören in den Spam - evtl. Papier in die blaue / braune Tonne.

Für die bin ich seit Dez. 2008 "mausetot", und seit Juli 2009 habe ich Ruhe.

Was nicht zu erwarten ist: Der GELBE Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht ist zu beantworten.


----------



## vilma (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Pythia schrieb:


> Thema win-loads!....


Hallo, der Artikel hat mir sehr geholfen, denn auch ich bin auf Win-load hereingefallen. 
Hoffe, daß alles so geht wie sie schreiben.  Ich bin schon etwas älter, wollte ein kostenfreies antivirus und...... Meine Enkel habe ich gewarnt vor Abzocke und jetzt stehe ich selber dumm da. Wie gesagt Danke, Vilma


----------



## sthil026 (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo,
also ich bin auch reingefallen. Ich habe heute eine Mahnung von win-loads bekommen. Freundlich formuliert und rundum eigentlich seriös aufgemacht. ich habe den werrten Herrschaften zuerst eine mail geschrieben, welchen Dienst ich eigentlich in anspruch genommen haben sollte. 
Nachdem ich dieses Forum durchgesurft habe, habe ich die Lösung gefunden. DER WAHL-O-MAT!!!!!!!!
Ich bedanke mich bei allen Usern für Ihre Tipps.

Und hoffe das ich alles richtig mache, wenn ich jetzt nicht reagiere und dann irgendwann wieder alles gut wird.


----------



## rooster61 (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hi sthil026,

totgesagte leben länger:sun:.

KEINE Reaktion hat mir geholfen.


----------



## sthil026 (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hallo rooster,
 danke für deine nachricht. mir ist eingefallen, dass ich das programm genutzt habe:wall:.
ändert das was??

was erwartet mich eigentlich nach der "letzten Mahnung"? Kommt jetzt noch ein Brief vom Inkasso oder nen mahnbescheid?

mfg sthil026


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



sthil026 schrieb:


> mir ist eingefallen, dass ich das programm genutzt habe:wall:.
> ändert das was??


Unter der Vorspiegelung dass es kostenlos sei. Das ist also nicht dein Problem 


sthil026 schrieb:


> was erwartet mich eigentlich nach der "letzten Mahnung"?


Stories zum Schmunzeln  Antispam e.V.


sthil026 schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt noch ein Brief vom Inkasso


Inkassobüros sind bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne  jede besonderen Vollmachten
im Gegensatz zu den hirnrissigen Darstellungen im Privat-TV 


sthil026 schrieb:


> oder nen mahnbescheid?


Die Chance vom Blitz  erschlagen zu werden ist bedeutend größer und  selbst wenn einer  käme, na und:
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Ein Bitte: Hör auf zu zittern, mein Monitor rappelt schon


----------



## auguste (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Also ich habe bei der Rechung sofort widerrufen und, als die meinten, das gelte nicht, den Verein angezeigt. Daraufhin hat mich die Polizei angerufen, mir mitgeteilt, sie hätten die schon längst im Visier, es lägen ein paar tausend Anzeigen vor (!!!), für Betrug reicht es leider nicht, weil die, wenn auch möglichst unsichtbar, ihre Geschäftsbedingungen ja bekannt gegeben haben, ich sollte ihre E-mails einfach wegklicken und, wenn die "es darauf ankommen lassen" und ich tatsächlich Post bekomme, mit dem Formbrief der Verbraucherberatung Rheinland-Pfalz per Einschreiben und Rückantwort antworten, dann "könnte ich mich zurücklehnen". 
Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz : Musterschreiben zur Abwehr unberechtigter Forderungen
... :-D


----------



## dvill (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Gleich wirksam wie das Einschreiben ist eine Spende an Unicef in Höhe der Gebühren. Dann haben wenigstens andere noch was davon.


----------



## sthil026 (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hallo
habe am freitag post vom inkassobüro bekommen. bleibe aber tapfer und sturr. die haben mir eine 7 tage  frist gesetzt. mal schaun was kommt:-?.
mich kotzt nur an das die so ungeschoren davon kommen. da wird man ja bei geschwindigkeitsübertretungen härter bestraft


----------



## dvill (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Das kommt noch: Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## auguste (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich habe auch am Freitag so einen Brief bekommen. Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## sascha (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



auguste schrieb:


> Ich habe auch am Freitag so einen Brief bekommen. Bin mal gespannt...



Worauf könnte man da gespannt sein?


----------



## sthil026 (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

wär nur interresant mal zu wissen, wie man einen mahnbescheid widerspricht. solch eine möglichkeit hab ich eigentlich selten. wer ist eigentlich diese katja günther und was hat die fürn auftrag.


----------



## webwatcher (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



sthil026 schrieb:


> wär nur interresant mal zu wissen, wie man einen mahnbescheid widerspricht


Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


sthil026 schrieb:


> solch eine möglichkeit hab ich eigentlich selten.


Vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist bedeutend wahrscheinlicher 


sthil026 schrieb:


> wer ist eigentlich diese katja günther und was hat die fürn auftrag.


Verbraucher einzuschüchtern


----------



## sthil026 (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

brauch ich jetzt gar keinen mahnbescheid zu erwarten?


----------



## rooster61 (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



sthil026 schrieb:


> brauch ich jetzt gar keinen mahnbescheid zu erwarten?



Ein Schneesturm in der Sandwüste ist wahrscheinlicher.

Elektronische Post gehört in den SPAM, beim Mozilla in den Junk.

Papier in die braune / blaue Tonne.

Bist du gegen Blitzeinschlag versichert?

Ich bin seit Dezember 2008 für die verstorben ( sprich keine Reaktion meinerseits auf Mails ).

Angeblich :sun: habe ich auch Post per Briefträger erhalten - habe ich aber nie erhalten.:roll: Oder spinnen meine Postboten.:wall:

Also freut euch auf Weihnachten.


----------



## dummerfred (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hi, der totgestellte dummerfrad hat Post von win-loads bekommen.
Ca. 9 Wochen nachdem ich die Rechnung bekommen hatte, gabs der Tage eine Mail mit einer letzten Zahlungsfrist - Drohung sonst wirds teuer für mich und die sache würde zu Ihrem Anwalt gehen, und sie hätten meine ip-nummer, meine Adresse und ich hätte mich auf ihrere Seite eingelogt und Software download getätigt, das könnten sie mir beweisen. Möchte nur wissen wie, habe nie Zugangsdaten von denen erhalten, also lehne mich dann zurück, trinke gemütlich einen Glühwein und stell mich weiter tot!

Denke mal so vor Weihnachten, wollen die ein Stück vom Weihnachtsgeld abhaben:handreib:

Grüße und schöne Adventszeit allen hier im Forum und allen neuen win-loads Opfern - cool bleiben!!!!!!!!!!!
dummerfred


----------



## sthil026 (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



rooster61 schrieb:


> Ein Schneesturm in der Sandwüste ist wahrscheinlicher.



 na, da leg ich mich auch mal zurück und geniess die adventszeit. nächste woche gibts bei uns schnee.........


----------



## Reinfall2 (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo..... 
bin auch wie viele hier auf diese Seite hereingefallen!
Bekam dann eine rechnung und vor 2 tagen eine letzte mahnung bevor es an den Anwalt weitergeleitet wird....! Wollte ein kostenloses Programm laden und vorher musste man sich Registrieren...es kam zu keinem Download, da link tot!!!
Nun meine eigentliche frage...auf dieser Seite habe ich mich mit falschen Daten angemeldet...also nur meine E-mail adresse ist die richtige.....ist dies schlimm?? Habe gelesen das man sich auf vermeindlich kostenlosen Seiten auch mit andern Daten anmelden darf solange kein Rechtsgültiger vertrag zustande kommt.....hoffe ihr könnt mir nen guten tipp geben.

danke


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.


----------



## Reinfall2 (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Okay habe auch grade bei Youtube ein Video der Verbraucherschutzzentrale gesehen das dies Bestätigt!
Also diese Mails einfach als Spam markieren und nicht weiter beachten bzw Löschen?

lg


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Mahn- und Droh-Mails von Nutzlosanbietern gehören in den Spamfilter bzw. gleich gelöscht. Dafür lässt sich oft z.B. eine Filterregel anlegen. "Alle Mails von Absender ... [email protected]... gleich löschen." Basta.
Es gibt kein Gesetz, wonach man verpflichtet wäre, Mahnpfürze von Nutzlosanbietern oder deren Inkassobüros zur Kenntnis zu nehmen.


----------



## rooster61 (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Reinfall2 schrieb:


> Hallo.....
> hoffe ihr könnt mir nen guten tipp geben.
> 
> danke



Hallo,

Mail-Müll in dern Spam wie Antiscammer schrieb.

Papier in die braune / blaue Tonne.

Ich war / bin für "die" tot, und nach 7 Monaten streßfrei.


----------



## Udo Cordes (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



soundso schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon jemanden, der das jetzt länger mitgemacht hat und aus Erfahrung weiß wie hartnäckig sie sind?
> Vieles was ich im Netz über so dubiose Anbieter gelesen habe, trifft auf win-loads ja nicht zu.
> Z.B. hab ich eben widersprochen, aber auch sofort ne Antwort zurück bekommen. Ich habe aber gelesen, dass viele Anbieter gar nicht antworten, sowas ignorieren und einfach nur Mahnungen schicken.



Bin im letzten Jahr auch in die Falle getappt. Es gab einen längeren mailwechsel, obwohl ich noch am gleichen Tag widerrufen habe. Schließlich gab win-loads auf. Wenn Du meinen mailwechsel sehen willst, solltest Du mich benachrichtigen.


----------



## webwatcher (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Udo Cordes schrieb:


> t. Es gab einen längeren mailwechsel, obwohl ich noch am gleichen Tag widerrufen habe.



Auch so "sinnvoll"  wie der hier? 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html


----------



## Udo Cordes (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ganz so schlimm war es nicht, aber die Leute von win-loads sind schon recht zäh-Hier meine letzte mail:
 (am 16.10.hatte alles begonnen.)

  07.11.09
  Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxx,

  wir haben Ihr Schreiben erhalten und zur Kenntnis genommen.

  Da der Vertrag gerechtfertigt aufrecht ist, ist dieser auch einzuhalten.

  Diesbezüglich rechnen Sie bitte mit weiteren Unannehmlichkeiten, welche mit Mehrkosten verbunden sind.

  Mit freundlichen Grüssen
  Ihr Win-Loads.net - Team

  ****************************************************************
  09.11.2009 09:59

  Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

1. Da war ich mir doch schon recht sicher, nicht direkt Ihre Seite 
win-loads aufgerufen zu haben, aber obwohl die Seite www.free-update 
net nicht mehr zugänglich ist, fand ich sie dokumentiert unter

Free-Update.net: Neue Tricks von der Antivirus-Mafia ? VORSICHT » Von Dominik Schuster » Free-Updatenet, Tricks, Werbung, Euro, Google, Stil, Ihnen, Antivirensoftware, Projekt, Service, Trick, Fenster » Dontox.de 

Hier habe ich die Seite wiedererkannt, über die ich in Ihre Falle geraten bin.

Bei dieser Seite ist nun der Verdacht der arglistigen Täuschung kaum mehr abzuweisen.

2. Die Nutzungsbedingungen, die beim Einstieg in Ihre Falle über 
free-update aufgerufen werden konnten, sind nicht identisch mit denen, 
auf die Sie mich in Ihren mails verwiesen.

3. Herrn Mike Hering, der in einer ähnlichen Situation wie ich war, 
jedoch nicht noch am gleichen Tag seinen Rücktritt erklärt hat, 
schrieben Sie

Zitat:

Auf dieser Internetseite haben Sie durch das explizite Setzen eines Hakens
unsere Nutzungsbedingungen akzeptiert. Aus diesen geht hervor, dass Sie
ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement abschließen, wenn nicht innerhalb des 
Testtages
(bis 24.00) eine Kündigung erfolgt - Auf Ihr Widerrufsrecht haben Sie 
bereits
bei der Anmeldung verzichtet. Auf dieses Widerrufsrecht gem. § 312d BGB 
haben
wir Sie ausdrücklich hingewiesen. …

Ende des Zitats.

Genau das Recht zum Rücktritt, das Sie hier als Recht zur Kündigung 
bezeichnen, habe ich genutzt. Bei mir wollen Sie diesen Rücktritt aber 
nicht anerkennen.



4.Im Übrigen schauen Sie doch einmal bei

Zurück <http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php?t=2200&page=4> Sat.1 Forum 
<Sat.1 Forum> > Ratgeber & Magazine 
<Ratgeber & Magazine - Sat.1 Forum> > Die Abzocker - Das sind 
Ihre Tricks <Die Abzocker - Das sind Ihre Tricks - Sat.1 Forum> Seite neu laden 
<96"http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php?t=2200&page=4>96 € Rechnung von 
win-loads.net

vorbei. Sie werden dort auch finden, dass vor den Inkassobüros gewarnt 
wird, mit denen Sie zusammenarbeiten. 



5. Bei dem ersten Brief, den ich wegen Ihrer unberechtigten Forderungen 
von einem Inkassobüro erhalte, werde ich meinen Anwalt mit der Wahrung 
meiner Interessen beauftragen.



6. Sollten Sie nun doch mit Hilfe eines Inkassounternehmens Ihre 
unberechtigten Forderungen einzutreiben versuchen, so teilen Sie dem 
Inkassobüro doch bitte gleich mit, dass ich keine Zahlungen leisten 
werde. Sie werden also gerichtlich Ihre unberechtigten Forderungen 
durchzusetzen versuchen müssen.



7. Den von Ihnen angedrohten Unannehmlichkeiten sehe ich sehr gelassen 
entgegen.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 



****************************************************************

  10.11. 2009 13:35
  Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxx,

Sollten Sie fristgerecht (innerhalb der Testzeit, gemäss § 3 Abs. 4 + 5) den Vertrag gekündigt haben, senden Sie uns bitte die E-Mail mit Ihrern Widerruf (das Original, die .eml-Datei) erneut als Attachement zu:

-gesendete E-Mail (Widerruf) abspeichern, z.B. auf Desktop
-neue E-Mail erstellen
-im Anhang der neuen E-Mail die abgespeicherte E-Mail als Attachement einfügen
-an [email protected] senden

Sobald das Attachement erhalten wurde, wird Ihnen der weitere Sachverhalt mitgeteilt.

Bis zur Klärung des Sachverhalts ist die Forderung aufrecht.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Ihr Win-Loads.net - Team


Bei Fragen rufen Sie uns bitte umgehend an:
Telefon*: 01805 - 807738
E-Mail: [email protected]

* (0,14 Eur/Min a. d. dt. Festnetz)

****************************************************************


  10.11.2009 16:43
  Im Attachment die am 16.10.09 fristgerecht an Sie abgegangene e-mail .
Ich erwarte Ihre Stellungnahme
mit freundlichen Grüßen
xxxxxxxxxxx

****************************************************************
  13.11.2009   13:13
  Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxx

hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen den Erhalt des Widerrufs.

Der Widerruf wurde ordnungsgemäss akzeptiert und durchgeführt, Ihr Account ist somit storniert.

Wir bedauern, dass Ihnen unser Service nicht zusagt. 
Wir würden uns freuen Sie eventuell in Zukunft zu unseren Kunden zählen zu dürfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Ihr Win-Loads.net - Team


----------



## dvill (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

+ www.region-odenwaldkreis.de + - Onlinezeitung - Regionalportal - Marktplatz


> Letztere Website wurde augenscheinlich von einer obskuren Firma „mediaintense“ betrieben, Firmensitz angeblich in Hanau, zu erreichen nur über eine Postfachadresse, auf dem Briefbogen wird noch eine Adresse in Baar, Schweiz, angegeben. Lorenz B. schien damals der Betreiber der Website wie Firma zu sein, denn ihn suchte daraufhin die Darmstädter Staatsanwaltschaft. Er hatte über das Inkassobüro „Proinkasso GmbH“ in Hanau versucht, die angeblichen Forderungen einzutreiben.


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> das Inkassobüro „Proinkasso GmbH“ in Hanau


...ist nach der Kündigung des Mietvertrages durch den Hanauer Vermieter mittlerweile "umgezogen" nach Neu-Isenburg, Frankfurter Str. 181.


----------



## Catfan (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

kleine Zwischenmeldung von mir:

bin im Mai 2009 auf die Dubiosen reingefallen. Nach mehreren Mahnungen per Mail und einem Brief von Winloads aus Hanau und einem Brief vom Inkassobüro vom 2. Juli 2009 habe ich seitdem Ruhe.
Habe anfänglich unsinnigerweise einen Mailwechsel mit denen geführt und mich dann nicht mehr gerührt. 
Hab ich scheinbar Glück gehabt. Wenn es so bleibt, dauerte dieser Terror nicht mal 2 Monate.
Catfan


----------



## bernhard (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Catfan schrieb:


> Hab ich scheinbar Glück gehabt.


Bisher hat JEDER dieses Glück gehabt, der mit schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben belästigt wurde und einfach nur nichts getan hat. Die Zahl geht in die Millionen.

Merke: Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Catfan schrieb:


> Nach mehreren Mahnungen per Mail und einem Brief von Winloads aus Hanau und einem Brief vom Inkassobüro vom 2. Juli 2009 habe ich seitdem Ruhe.


Na siehst du! 


Catfan schrieb:


> Habe anfänglich unsinnigerweise einen Mailwechsel mit denen geführt und mich dann nicht mehr gerührt.


So wars auch meiner Ansicht nach richtig. Wenn nur alle so handeln würden - dann wäre den Nutzlosen nur eine kurze Lebensdauer beschieden.


Catfan schrieb:


> Hab ich scheinbar Glück gehabt. Wenn es so bleibt, dauerte dieser Terror nicht mal 2 Monate.


Bezüglich der kurzen Mahn-Drohmüll-Dauer hattest du wirklich Glück. Speziell Proinkasso ist da i.d.R. hartnäckiger (bis zu 25 dünnpfiffige Mahnschreiben innerhalb eines Jahres an ein und denselben Empfänger).


----------



## webwatcher (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Speziell Proinkasso ist da i.d.R. hartnäckiger (bis zu 25 dünnpfiffige Mahnschreiben innerhalb eines Jahres an ein und denselben Empfänger).


Ein handelsüblicher Wertstoffcontainer dürfte  damit aber nicht überfordert sein...
Der normale Werbemüll beträgt das vielfache davon und paßt auch mühelos rein.


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Alternativ kommt auch die klimaneutrale Entsorgung auf dem Grill infrage.
Es gibt keine Rechtspflicht, auf schwachsinnige Mahnungen bei unberechtigten Forderungen reagieren zu müssen. Auch bei einem Köter, der hinter dem Zaun kläfft, muss man sich nicht dafür rechtfertigen, dass er leider kein Leberwurstbrötchen kriegt.


----------



## outback (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Mir ist es wie Catfan gegangen.habe auch erst mal geantwortet und mich dann tot gestellt. habe seit AnfangJuli 2009 nicht mehr von Pro Inkasso noch von win-loads.net gehört. Ich hoffe es bleibt so.Ich rate allen es genau so zu machen.


----------



## bernhard (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

OffTopic abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/60820-uber-den-sinn-des-forums.html


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet.pdf


> Stand: Unterlassungsklage wurde zwar eingereicht, diese musste aber wegen Insolvenz der Betreiber zurückgenommen werden. Die Seite wird mittlerweile von Digital Equipment FZE betrieben.


----------



## Pandecho (21 April 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo an Alle,

bin leider auch in die winload Arie verwickelt. Habe bereits auch sehr sehr viele Seiten gelesen, nur nie meinen (wenn auch sehr dämlichen) Fall gefunden. Wie gesagt bin ich im Januar 2009 in die Falle getappt. Da ich aber zu der Zeit reletiv "flüßig" oder eher ängstlich war, habe ich die 96€ gezahlt. Dachte der Fall ist damit erledigt, nur bekomme ich heute eine Rechnung über erneut 96€ für das 2. Vertragsjahr.

Da ich ja die ersten 96€ bezahlt habe gehe ich davon aus, dass ich auch die 2. zahlen muss, oder ?

Habe mir nun gedacht die 96€ in Raten a 8€ pro Monat zu zahlen. Würde das gehen oder ist durch meine erste Zahlung alles vorbei und ich bin einer der 10 - 30% die darauf reingefallen sind. 

Übrigens sitzen die nicht mehr in der Schweiz, sonder in Österreich

Postanschrift:
Win-loads.net
Postfach 151
1235 Wien
Österreich

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## technofreak (21 April 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Pandecho schrieb:


> Da ich ja die ersten 96€ bezahlt habe gehe ich davon aus, dass ich auch die 2. zahlen muss, oder ?



klicken, lesen, denken und  *dann*  entscheiden >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Antiscammer (21 April 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Es gibt kein Gesetz, wonach etwa durch eine einmalig im Rechtsirrtum erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt würde.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Nur, weil einmal im Rechtsirrtum bezahlt wurde, besteht nicht automatisch ein Zahlungsanspruch für das nächste Jahr - auch nicht auf Raten.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.


Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten. Das zeigt die Erfahrung aus der Beobachtung dieser Nutzlos-Abzockerszene seit bald 5 Jahren mit seitdem inzwischen weit über 1 Mio. Betroffenen in Deutschland.

Nach 5-10 Mahnungen (ist nie genau vorherzusagen) schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst ein.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Pandecho (21 April 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



technofreak schrieb:


> klicken, lesen, denken und  *dann*  entscheiden >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html



erstmal danke für die prompte Antwort !!!

Klicken:
erledigt

Lesen: 
erledigt

Denken:
Hört sich ja echt gut an, was "Der Anwalt" da schreibt. Bin ich denn der einzige hier (im Forum) dem das (erste Zahlung geleistet) passiert ist ? 

Entscheidung: 
Mal sehen was "die" so berichten, aber ich denke ich werde es drauf ankommen lassen, weil "die" ja schon lange Jahre Erfahrung sammeln konnten und daher wissen wovon "sie" reden.


----------



## technofreak (21 April 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Pandecho schrieb:


> Bin ich denn der einzige hier (im Forum) dem das (erste Zahlung geleistet) passiert ist ?


Nö, schätze einige zigtausend, sonst würde sich das ja nicht "lohnen"

Nach Schätzungen der Verbraucherzentralen zahlen 10-30% der Betroffenen


----------



## rooster61 (23 April 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

@all,

nachdem ich letztes Jahr reingefallen bin, ich habe nicht gezahlt, kam gestern die Rechnung für´s 2. Jahr.

Auch die werde ich nicht zahlen.

Mein Junk-Ordner hat reichlich Platz und die Grill-Saison beginnt.:-D


----------



## mzrabe (23 April 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hmm also ich hab mich hier schon mal durchgelesen,
mich würde aber noch interessieren da mir das letztes jahr passiert ist und ich damals die erste rechnung bezahlt habe... natürlich aus angst und durch unwissenheit
heute kam dann die 2 rechnung.... ich würde sie jetzt nich bezahlen wollen bin mir ,aber nich sicher ob ich mich ob nich dadurch das ich die erste bezahlt habe jetzt einen gültigen vertrag mit den eingegangen bin.

oder brauch ich da keine angst haben
und muss ich der 2 rechnung jetzt einfach nur wiedersprechen


----------



## wahlhesse (23 April 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Die Antwort befindet sich nur eine Seite vorher in diesem Thread:

klicken, lesen, denken und  *dann*  entscheiden >> Bei Abo: Einmal bezahlt, immer bezahlen?

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## dvill (24 April 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Zufälle gibt es.

Seit wenigen Tagen wurde eine Vorratsfirma DOMEMBER UG für 760 Euro in das echte Leben entlassen.

Zugleich schreibt eine DOMEMBER FZE Inkassorechnungen für den win-loads.net-Briefkasten:

Win-loads.net 96 &euro; - aber nie registriert! abzocker? - 3:Board [Internet Allgemein]


> Mit freundlichen Grüssen
> 
> DOMEMBER FZE
> Win-Loads.net


Es stellt sich also die Frage, welcher Firma die Deutsche Bank das Konto


> Kontoinhaber:
> Fa. DOMEMBER
> 
> Deutsche Bank AG
> ...


überlassen hat. Der UG oder der FZE?


----------



## Elbflorentiner (26 April 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Moin erstmal,
bin auch so eine pappnase gewesen. Mein Fall: Im Januar 09 mich angemeldet, zwecks "kostenlosen" Programmen :wall:, dann widerruf geschrieben, als die zahlung kam, dieser wurde abgelehnt, ich hab gezahlt, da ich keine andere alternative sah (dummheit meinerseits).
dachte nun aber das thema hätte sich geklärt, als nach dem ende des 1 jahres keine rechnung fürs 2 kam. nun der schock, letzte woche kam sie (per mail). aus den hier bereits erfolgten antworten, ziehe ich jetzt in meinem fall, dass ich das thema so lange aussitzen sollte (sprich mahnung und inkasso ignorieren) bis ein gerichtsbescheid kommt. und diesen sollte der fall eintreten widersprechen, richtig so weit?
Danke schon mal


----------



## technofreak (26 April 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Elbflorentiner schrieb:


> bis ein gerichtsbescheid kommt.


Einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid  der Nutzlosbranche  zu Gesicht zu bekommen ist weniger
 wahrscheinlich als vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden.  

Wer  zahlt tut es "freiwillig"  aus Angst oder Unwissenheit.  

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.

Gegen Mahndrohmüll  per Email hilft ein guter Spamfilter.


----------



## Claudia85 (28 April 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo!
Ich bin auch eine Pappnase!
Ich habe mich im Dezember 2008 bei Winloads registriert. Damals bekam ich auch eine Rechnung über 96 Euro. Ich habe sofort Widerspruch eingelegt, doch sie teilten mir mit, das dieser zu spät sei und ich doch darauf verzichtet hätte (durch das kleine Häkchen). Vor lauter Panik habe ich das Geld dann im Januar 2009 bezahlt. Nun habe ich am 23.04.2010 eine weitere Folgerechnung erhalten, wo ich widerum aufgefrodert werde 96 Euro zu zahlen. Ich habe sie darauf aufmerksam gemacht, das ich bereits “gekündigt” hätte und das die Rechnung doch hätte im Dezember 2009 kommen müssen und nicht erst im April 2010. Darauf kam keine Antwort, sondern nur der Satz, dass dies die zu zahlende Folgerechnung wäre, die ich zu begleichen hätte. Schließlich läuft der Vertrag ja 24 Monate. Danach wäre ich aus der Sache raus.

Nach euren ganzen Aussagen bin ich jetzt der Meinung nicht zu zahlen und abzuwarten. Gegen einen Mahnbescheid werde ich Widerspruch einlegen, falls es soweit kommen sollten.
Falls es dazu kommt, hat ein Mahnbescheid Auswirkungen auf eine neue Jobsuche? Kenne mich damit garnicht richtig aus und um Ratschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Gruß und Danke,

Claudia


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 April 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Claudia85 schrieb:


> Nach euren ganzen Aussagen bin ich jetzt der Meinung nicht zu zahlen und abzuwarten. Gegen einen Mahnbescheid werde ich Widerspruch einlegen, falls es soweit kommen sollten.


Meines Erachtens ist das auch die richtige Vorgehensweise.


Claudia85 schrieb:


> Falls es dazu kommt, hat ein Mahnbescheid Auswirkungen auf eine neue Jobsuche? Kenne mich damit garnicht richtig aus und um Ratschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar!


Nun, wenn du innerhalb der zweiwöchigen Frist (durch Kreuzchen auf dem Beiblatt) widersprichst, passiert gar nichts.

Aber warum theoretisieren? Dieser dubiose Laden hat bislang noch keinen einzigen Mahnbescheid beantragt.
Das sind Briefkastenonkels, aber keine guten.....


----------



## technofreak (28 April 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Claudia85 schrieb:


> Gegen einen Mahnbescheid werde ich Widerspruch einlegen, falls es soweit kommen sollten.


Hab in fünf Jahren Nutzlosabzocke noch nicht einen zu Gesicht bekommen. Die Chance
 einen zu bekommen,  ist erheblich geringer als vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden 



Claudia85 schrieb:


> Falls es dazu kommt, hat ein Mahnbescheid Auswirkungen auf eine neue Jobsuche? Kenne mich damit garnicht richtig aus und um Ratschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar!



Ein Mahnbescheid unterscheidet sich abgesehen  von der 14 tägigen Widerspruchsfrist ( bestehend  aus einem Kreuzchen, dem Gang zum Postamt und dass es den Antragsteller 23€ kostet)  in nichts von ordinärem Mahndrohmüll .
 klicken und  lesen >> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.  
Gezahlt wird ausschließlich aus Angst oder Unwisssenheit


----------



## Claudia85 (28 April 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

"Ein Mahnbescheid unterscheidet sich abgesehen  von der 14 tägigen Widerspruchsfrist ( bestehend  aus einem Kreuzchen, dem Gang zum Postamt und dass es den Antragsteller 23€ kostet)  in nichts von ordinärem Mahndrohmüll ."

Das ist gut zu wissen, danke!


----------



## alic (3 Mai 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

bin auch auf die falle reingefallen. habe im 1 jahr bezahlt. danach habe ich mich schlau gemacht und den musterbrief geschickt, in dem ich denen geschrieben habe, dass ich nicht zahlen werde[...] .

jetzt ist folgendes von denen zurückgekommen
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> [noparse]Durch Ihre Anmeldung haben Sie ein Angebot fÃ¼r die kostenpflichtige ZurverfÃ¼gungstellung des Zugangs zu den dargebotenen Inhalten auf der Internetseite Win-Loads.net - geprfte Downloads schnell herunterladen! abgegeben.
> Durch die E-Mail vom 26. MÃ¤rz 09 haben wir Ihnen die AnnahmeerklÃ¤rung Ihres Angebots mitgeteilt, wodurch der Vertrag gemÃ¤ss des Fernabsatzgesetzes rechtsgÃ¼ltig zustande kam.
> 
> Bitte beachten Sie Â§ 3 (Vertragsleistungen) unserer Nutzungsbedingungen:
> ...




was sagt ihr dazu? ich gehe mal davon aus das ich nicht zahlen muss oder?

lg


----------



## technofreak (3 Mai 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



alic schrieb:


> bin auch auf die falle reingefallen. habe im 1 jahr bezahlt. danach habe ich mich schlau gemacht und den musterbrief geschickt,


aber nicht hier, sonst hättest  du dir  die Schreibselei erspart. 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html



alic schrieb:


> ich gehe mal davon aus das ich nicht zahlen muss oder?


Warum solltest du? Gezahlt wird nur aus Angst oder Unwissenheit

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten


----------



## alic (3 Mai 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

doch habe mich hier schlau gemacht, und den musterbrief den ich win-loads geschickt habe, gefunden.

also kann ich das schreiben mit ruhigem gewissen ignorieren?


----------



## rooster61 (3 Mai 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hi alic,

du brauchst einen großen SPAM-Ordner - den kann man(n)/frau aber auch leeren und ausreichend Sitzfleisch.

Ich habe die erste Rechnung nicht bezahlt - und werde die zweite auch nicht zahlen.


----------



## technofreak (3 Mai 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



alic schrieb:


> also kann ich das schreiben mit ruhigem gewissen ignorieren?


Das Rechtsdienstleistunsgesetz verbietet  persönliche Ratschläge in der Art "tu die , laß das". 
Du solltest  aber eigentlich nach den Studium des Threads und der Infos wissen, was zu tun
 bzw eher* nicht* zu tun ist.


----------



## Melisandra (4 Mai 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Seinerzeit hat mein Sohn sich bei einer anderen Abzock-Adresse (mit gleicher Masche) angemeldet und nach der Mahnung die Polizei eingeschaltet und Anzeige gegen diesen Abzocker erstattet. 
Vo der Polizei erhielt er eine E-Mail mit dem Vermerk:"...Ob Sie nun den Vertrag zahlen oder nicht...darf ich Ihnen nicht raten...Mit einer Menge Post und Drohschreiben von Inkasso und Anwaltsbüros müssen Sie rechnen...Reagieren müssen Sie jedoch zwingend erst, wenn Sie von einem Gericht (nicht Anwalt und nicht Inkasso) Post erhalten. Dann ist der Firmeninhaber in der Beweislast und nicht Sie..."

Das sagt doch schon genug. Glaubt ihr denn, dass so eine Firma wirklich vor Gericht geht? Die haben doch genug Kunden, die tatsächlich auf die Masche hereinfallen und aus Angst zahlen...

Mein Sohn hat übrigens damals Post von einem Anwaltsbüro erhalten. Nachdem wir vorgewarnt waren, haben wir dessn Namen "gegoogelt" und festgestellt, dass auch das eine dubiose Firma ist.


----------



## technofreak (4 Mai 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Melisandra schrieb:


> ..Reagieren müssen Sie jedoch zwingend erst, wenn Sie von einem Gericht (nicht Anwalt und nicht Inkasso) Post erhalten. Dann ist der Firmeninhaber in der Beweislast und nicht Sie..."


So ist es 


Melisandra schrieb:


> Das sagt doch schon genug. Glaubt ihr denn, dass so eine Firma wirklich vor Gericht geht? Die haben doch genug Kunden, die tatsächlich auf die Masche hereinfallen und aus Angst zahlen...
> 
> Mein Sohn hat übrigens damals Post von einem Anwaltsbüro erhalten. Nachdem wir vorgewarnt waren, haben wir dessn Namen "gegoogelt" und festgestellt, dass auch das eine dubiose Firma ist.



Inkassostalking durch Inkassobüros und Anwälte ist ( weltweit einmalig ) in Deutschland leider 
nicht verboten. Dies ist auch der Hauptgrund dafür, dass es diese  Form der Abzocke nur in Deutschland gibt.
Verbraucherzentralen schätzen, dass sich etwa 10-30% der Betroffenen durch  Drohungen aus 
Angst und  Unwissenheit einschüchtern lassen und  ohne rechtlich dazu gezwungen werden zu
 können, zahlen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Mai 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Melisandra schrieb:


> Vo der Polizei erhielt er eine E-Mail mit dem Vermerk:"...Ob Sie nun den Vertrag zahlen oder nicht...darf ich Ihnen nicht raten...Mit einer Menge Post und Drohschreiben von Inkasso und Anwaltsbüros müssen Sie rechnen...Reagieren müssen Sie jedoch zwingend erst, wenn Sie von einem Gericht (nicht Anwalt und nicht Inkasso) Post erhalten. Dann ist der Firmeninhaber in der Beweislast und nicht Sie..."


Endlich mal ein Polizist, der sich auskennt! Kann man nicht von allen behaupten.  


Melisandra schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr denn, dass so eine Firma wirklich vor Gericht geht? Die haben doch genug Kunden, die tatsächlich auf die Masche hereinfallen und aus Angst zahlen...


Genauso ist es. Solange derart viele (zwischen 20-30 %) dem Druck nachgeben, also quasi "freiwillig" zahlen, können diese Leute ausgezeichnet leben. Da wird man den Teufel tun und riskieren, von einem Gericht abgewatscht zu werden.


Melisandra schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hat übrigens damals Post von einem Anwaltsbüro erhalten. Nachdem wir vorgewarnt waren, haben wir dessn Namen "gegoogelt" und festgestellt, dass auch das eine dubiose Firma ist.


Traurig, dass sich bestimmte Rechtsanwälte und -innen vor den Abzockerkarren spannen lassen. Aber auch Anwälte haben (genau wie Inkassobutzen) keine Sonderrechte.

Es ist halt wie mit den Hunden:
Hunde, die bellen, beißen nicht - die wollen nur spielen......:smile:


----------



## rooster61 (7 Mai 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> ZITAT Anfang:Mahnung - Offene Rechnung 2. Vertragsjahr
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr S******* H***,
> 
> ...



Ich habe das erste Jahr nicht gezahlt, werde auch das 2. Jahr nicht zahlen.

Dann fret sich mein Junk auf die Mails des Anwalts.:-p


----------



## Catfan (15 Mai 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hallo Leute,

nachdem ich seit Anfang Juli 2009 nichts mehr von den Rabauken gehört habe und das Ganze schon fast vergessen hatte, ist heute pünktlich 1 Jahr nachdem ich auf deren Abzockerseite reingefallen bin, die Rechnung für das 2. "Vertragsjahr" per Mail gekommen, mitten in der Nacht.

Da sieht man doch, daß das Ganze automatisch abläuft. 

Wenn da einer nachdenken würde, könnte der sich vorstellen, daß ich auch die 2. Rechnung nicht bezahlen werde, nachdem ich mich standhaft geweigert habe, die 1. zu bezahlen. Aber da denkt keiner nach :-?

Wundert mich, daß die Deutsche Bank sich mit solchen Verbrechern einlässt. Da werde ich gleich mal eine Mail an die Bank schicken, ob die wissen, was sie da für "Kunden" haben.

Ich muß zugeben: irgendwie grummelt die Wut auf solche Machenschaften doch wieder in meiner Magengegend :unzufrieden:

Catfan


----------



## technofreak (15 Mai 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Catfan schrieb:


> Da werde ich gleich mal eine Mail an die Bank schicken, ob die wissen, was sie da für "Kunden" haben.



>> Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


----------



## freak1950 (24 Mai 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net etwas zur Erheiterung !*

hatte [email protected] mal angeschrieben:

(Auszüge meiner Schreiben)

    Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
 Im Hinblick auf bekannte Abzockversuche verschiedener Anbieter  im Internet die  Frage an Sie:

Sie bieten u.a. AntiVirus 2009 (FREE) an.  Durch klicken auf "Download" fordern Sie die Daten der möglichen Nutzer an. Auch  hier erscheinen dann m.E. versteckte Informationen a)über die Kosten, b) über  einen Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht.
 http://win-loads.net/anmelden.php?pid=933&ref=17
 Anti Virus 9.3.56
*Kurzeschreibung: (Auszug)*
... Dieser *kostenlose*  und sehr zuverlässige Virenscanner für Privatnutzer bietet umfangreichen Schutz.  Verschiedene Erkennungsmethoden sind hier unter einem  ...







 Frage: Was denn nun: Frei oder Kauf?

mfG

.*.   mein 2. Schreiben 7 Tage später:
*
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,,

wann können Sie auf meine Frage antworten? Sie sind  doch der Service-Dienst,- oder ?
mfG

.*.. und 1 Monat später mein 3. Schreiben*:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich erhalte leider immer noch keine Antwort auf  meine Fragen an Ihren Service.

Was verstehen Sie denn unter einer  Geschäftspartnerschaft?

Sollte ich mal mit Ihnen zu tun berkommen werde ich  diesen einseitigen Schriftwechsel bei einem gerichtlichen Verfahren  vorlegen.

mfG


----------



## technofreak (24 Mai 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wozu soll die Konversation  mit Mailrobots gut sein?

Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


----------



## Gartenschlauch (24 Mai 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> ich erhalte leider immer noch keine Antwort auf meine Fragen an Ihren Service


Die wirst Du auch nie erhalten. Glaubst Du wirklich den Quatsch liest da jemand ? Ich könnte genau so gut versuchen meiner Katze die Relativitätstheorie zu erklären


----------



## Lernender (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ja, ich fiel auch letzes Jahr rein. Habe aber nicht bezahlt. Trotzdem kriege ich seit einem Monat wieder Mahnungen, den zweiten Jahresbeitrag zu bezahlen.
Letztes Jahr ging es bis zu einem Schreiben einer Rechtsanwaltskanzlei - auf die ich nicht antwortete. Danach war Ruhe bis vor einem Monat.
Antworte ich auf eine Mahnungsmail kommt diese nach einer Woche als unzustellbar zurück.
Ein sehr einseitiger Schriftverkehr.


----------



## technofreak (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Lernender schrieb:


> Ein sehr einseitiger Schriftverkehr.


Spamfilter und grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne reichen auf der Verbraucherseite als Empfängerpart.


----------



## dvill (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich wüsste auch nicht, welches Interesse an mehrseitiger Kommunikation mit z.B. Taschendieben bestehen sollte.


----------



## technofreak (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Ich wüsste auch nicht, welches Interesse an mehrseitiger Kommunikation mit z.B. Taschendieben bestehen sollte.


Genau das ist von Anfang an falsch angepackt worden und  wird noch immer von der
Mehrheit der "Rechtsberater" weiter falsch angegangen.

Anstatt die Nutzlosbranche als lächerlichen Drohkasperleverein zu entlarven, werden noch immer contraproduktive  Schreibselempfelungen  verbreitet, als ob es juristisch ernstzunehmende Gegner
 mit begründeten  Forderungen wären.  Möchte mal  wissen, wieviele  gerade aus der panischen Angst 
vor Schriftverkehr   zahlen.


----------



## Lernender (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



technofreak schrieb:


> Spamfilter und grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne reichen auf der Verbraucherseite als Empfängerpart.



Ja die Wertstofftonne ist Gold wert. Danke für Ihre Aufklärungsarbeit, die mir schon mehrmals geholfen hat, die Ruhe zu bewahren.


----------



## roesnerin (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich erhalte heute folgende Mail:


> "Rechnung vom 02.06.2010
> 
> Sehr geehrte Frau H.  R. ,
> 
> ...


Ich habe vor einem Jahr sofort Widerspruch eingelegt und auh mit einem Anwalt gedroht und seitdem nichts mehr gehört. Nun kommt diese Rechnung für das 2. Jahr. Ich habe denen nun erneut mit Anwalt gedroht.


----------



## technofreak (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



roesnerin schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einem Jahr sofort Widerspruch eingelegt und auh mit einem Anwalt gedroht und seitdem nichts mehr gehört. Nun kommt diese Rechnung für das 2. Jahr. Ich habe denen nun erneut mit Anwalt gedroht.


Schreiben  wir hier eigentlich gegen die Wand?  Würde empfehlen  die vorhergehenden Postings zu lesen

http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...en-auch-im-zweiten-jahr-bezahlen-nein-100518/


> Abofallen auch im zweiten Jahr bezahlen? Nein!
> Viele Opfer von Abofallen erhalten derzeit Post: Weil sie im ersten Jahr eine fragwürdige Rechnung bezahlt haben, werden sie nun ein zweites Mal zur Kasse gebeten. Zweimal sollte man allerdings nicht den gleichen Fehler machen.


----------



## vecop (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo,

ich bin vor einem Jahr auch in die Abofalle getappt.Erst Panik gehabt, dann (Gott sei Dank) dieses Forum "gefunden" und mich so verhalten wie die Experten raten.
Einfach nichts tun.
Habe damals nichts bezahlt, habe alle E-Mails gelöscht und die Briefe entsorgt.

Nach einiger Zeit kam nichts mehr.

Vor 2 wochen kam eine Mail weil angeblich 2 Jahres Abo usw. usw.

Habe die gelöscht, gestern kam eine schriftliche Mahnung, wenn ich nicht bezahle weiterleitung an Inkassobüro usw.
Das macht einem natürlich ein bisschen sorgen aber ich werde mich wie vor einem Jahr verhalten und alles ignorieren und hoffen, dass da wirklich nichts ernstes kommt.


----------



## dvill (3 Juni 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Dieser Mahndrohmüll ist schon millionenfach in die Tonne getreten worden. Was soll da "ernst" sein?


----------



## Daywalker28 (6 Juni 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



technofreak schrieb:


> Schreiben  wir hier eigentlich gegen die Wand?  Würde empfehlen  die vorhergehenden Postings zu lesen
> 
> Abofallen auch im zweiten Jahr bezahlen? Nein!: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


Danke euch für eure guten Tip's hier und das ihr hier solange durch haltet:roll:!Hab die erste Rechnung auch bez und jetzt soll ich fürs 2 Jahr bez!Können die aber lange drauf warten,werde all ihre schönen Briefe zum arsch abwischen benutzen:smile:!Is auch gut brauch ich die nächsten Monate erst mal kein Klo Papier kaufen,vorraus gesetzt sie sicken mir genug davon!:-Dhehe
MFG Tobi


----------



## Tiernogalvan (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich habe eine Rechnung und Mahnung bekommen. Das nette dabei ist, dass ich die Seite nie besucht habe.
Kann es sein, dass die meine Adresse irgendwo gekauft haben? Oder wie kommen die sonst an Adressen?


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Tiernogalvan schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die meine Adresse irgendwo gekauft haben? Oder wie kommen die sonst an Adressen?


Wenn es du nicht selbst warst, dann hat eben jemand anderes deine Daten dort bei einer Anmeldung eingetragen. Ob der Anbieter selbst Daten verarbeitet, kann zwar vermutet werden, zu beweisen ist das allerdings nicht! Überhaupt: wenn sich jmd. auf den Standpunkt stellt, dass er sich selbst nie dort angemeldet hat - (und mehr braucht es nicht!) - dann ist es für niemand nachweisbar, wer die Anmeldung tatsächlich durchgeführt hat oder wie sie gerichtsfest wirklich zu Stande kam. Die Manipulationsmöglichkeiten sind von allen Seiten her mannigfaltig!


----------



## Tiernogalvan (10 Juni 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Na, dann werde ich einfach abwarten und notfalls nachweisen, dass ich mich nicht angemeldet haben kann.


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Tiernogalvan schrieb:


> werde ich ... notfalls nachweisen, dass ich mich nicht angemeldet haben kann.


Wie soll das gehen? Wenn du nicht dort warst, kannst du nicht beweisen, dass du nicht dort warst. Außerdem müsste der Anbieter den Beweis führen können aber das kann der nicht.


----------



## Tiernogalvan (10 Juni 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ich war zu der Zeit in meinem Ferienhaus ohne Internet-Anschluss und ohne Netz für einen Stick. Ich kann dort noch nicht einmal mein Mobil-Telefon benutzen. 

Ich bin erstmal wieder bis Mitte August weg. Mal sehen, ob sich in der Zwischenzeit einer der bekannten Anwälte meldet.


----------



## Farex Lore (14 Juni 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Deswegen würde ich mir keinen kopf machen mich haben sie angeschrieben obwollich ich gar nicht bei ihnen angemeldet habe.

Ich habe mich daher auch im Internet umgesehen und herausgefunden das es sich um ne betrügerfirma handelt auserdem war ich bei der Polizei. Die Firma ist bei denen wohl bekannt. Der Polizist mit dem ich mich unterhalten habe sagte das jede Woche mindestens 15 beschwerden bei ihnen eingehen.

Auserdem was das Wiederufsrecht anget. Du hast immer 2 Wochen zeit deinen Wiederuf einzureichen bei jeden Vertrag den du eingest so steht es nehmlich im Gesetz. Wenn die etwas anderes stehen haben ist es wiederechtlich und der vertrag damit nicht Gültig.

Geh besser zum Anwalt und Verklage die Firma das werde ich und einige meiner Freunde die ebenvals davon betroffen sind wohl auch tuhen!


----------



## dummerfred (14 Juni 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo liebe Leidensgenossen/innen,

jaaaa nach einem halbenJahr darf ich auch mal wieder was schreiben:-D
nachdem ich letztes Jahr auch in die Abofalle geraten bin habe ich Dank des Forums hier ja die Rechnung und Zahlungserinnerung die per Mail kamen großzügig übersehen

Jepp nun habe ich nach einem runden halben Jahr Post/Brief von Win-Loads bekommen, diesmal allerdings Firmensitz in Wien ich hätte noch immer nicht gezahlt und dies wäre die letzte Mahnung bevor es zum Inkasso Büro ging und die Lohnpfändung kommt - letzte Mahnung, die haben ja noch nichtmal zum Mahnen angefangen, Zahlungsempfänger soll eine Gewisse Fa. Domember sein
- google - sagt alles zu der Firma:-p
Versuchen es wohl über Österreich, ist denen Deutschland zu heiß geworden.......

Leid tut mir eigentlich nur der Postbote, jetzt muss der auch noch den Müll von denen Austragen

Ja zum Glück ist die Papiertonne vorm Haus groß genug, mal sehen was als nächstes kommt, hatte schon die Hoffnung ich habe endlich Ruhe...

Grüße und nur nicht zahlen
dummerfred


----------



## roesnerin (15 Juni 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

*Hallo zusammen, heute bekam ich nun eine Mahnung mit folgendem Text: 
*


> "Da Sie auf unsere Rechnung (2. Vertragsjahr) vom 02.06.2010 nicht  reagiert haben, und der Rechnungsbetrag bis heute nicht beglichen wurde,  fordern wir Sie nun letztmalig auf, den
> 
> offenen Betrag in Höhe  von 96,00 EUR bis zum
> 
> 25.06.2010".


*
Im übrigen ist jetzt ein neuer Kontoinhaber: Fa. DOMEMBER. *
*Ich werde nicht weiter reagieren. *
*Gruss
Helga *


----------



## Farex Lore (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo zusammen.

Tja ich bin auch in die Falle geraten hatte mich bei opendownload.de angemeldet da ja alles auf der seite FREI seien sollte. Als ich e-mails bekam das ich 94€ und dann 96€ zahlen sollte habe ich sofort wiederuf eingereicht. 

Die Antwort: Mit annahme der AGB haben sie auf das wiederufsrecht      verzichtet.

Dann kamen Briefe von einen Rechtsanwalt OLAF TANK wo ich mich auf win-loads.net angemeldet haben soll ........???????????
was soll der blödsin da habe ich mich nie angemeldet.

Jetzt sollte ich 103,50€ bzw. 138€ zahlen. Danach kam ein Brief von PRO INKASSO da wahren es schon 172,21€. Is die ganze Welt verückt geworden ???:-?

Ich wahr dann bei der Beratungsstelle von der Polizei und die haben haben gesagt das jede woche mindestens 15 beschwerden bei ihnen ankommen.

Alle Stricke laufen witziger weise bei der Firma MEDIA INTENSE zusammen.:scherzkeks:

Jetzt nach nem halben jahr ruhe vor den deppen kommt wieder ein Brief wo ich komischer weise wieder 103,50€ zahlen soll bevor es an das Inkassobüro übergeben wird.:wall:

Zahlen werde ich jedenfals nicht da können sie warten bis sie schwartz werden.


----------



## willi-wolli (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



> Mit annahme der AGB haben sie auf das wiederufsrecht verzichtet


Das Widerrufrecht durch die AGB aushebeln ist unzulässig. Aber in diesem Fall völlig Schnuppe

PS-Widerruf schreibt man überigens ohne e


----------



## dvill (2 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

So läufts business: http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet.pdf


> Stand: Unterlassungsklage wurde zwar eingereicht, diese musste aber wegen Insolvenz der Betreiber zurückgenommen werden. Die Seite wird mittlerweile von DOMEMBER FZE (Vereinigte Arabische Emirate) betrieben.


Die Erpresserschreiben werden natürlich weiter versandt. Ein neues Namensschild am Briefkasten kostet nicht viel ...


----------



## Silva (5 Juli 2010)

*Mahnung von winloads-net aus heiterem Himmel*

Hallo, brauche Hilfe. Heute kam  eine "Letze Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro " in Höhe von 103,50  Euro aus heiterem Himmel, ich weiß nicht wofür. Die schreiben, dass sie bis heute noch keine Zahlung von mir erhalten hätten trotz rechnung vom 20.04.10 und der darauffolgenden mahnung per Email. 
Tatsache: ich habe weder deren dienste in Anspruch genommen noch eine Rechnung noch eine Mahnung per Email erhalten!!! 
Wenn ich einen freedownload getätigt habe, dann nur bei Chip-Online. Und wo ich irgendwelche Daten eingeben muss (Email oder so), mache ich grundsätzlich keinen Freedownload mehr und gebe keinerlei persönliche Daten mehr ein. Bin nämlich schon mal auf Opendownload herein gefallen.

Es könnte jedoch sein, dass meine 12-jährige Tochter , als sie im Internet war, unwissentlich etwas downgeloaded hat. Sie verneint das zwar, aber könnte ja troztdem sein.

Ich finde die Musterbriefe nicht mehr. Es gibt auch einen Musterbrief, der das betrifft, wenn Minderjährige etwas downgeloaded haben. Wo finde ich diese Musterbriefe?

Danke


----------



## bernhard (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: Mahnung von winloads-net aus heiterem Himmel*

Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails mit schwachsinnigen Inhalten sind Müll.

Dafür hat die Tastatur den "Entf"-Knopf.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Frage mich immer wieder, warum auf freche und dreiste  Forderungen  dubioser Nutzlosbetreiber  und Inkassobutzen/Anwälte, die an Erpressung grenzen,   so  aufgeregt und verstört reagiert  wird. 
Nur weil es im Internet stattfindet,  gelten doch keine andern Regeln  als im normalen Leben. 

Würden diese Typen so etwas auf offener Straße versuchen, bekämen sie vermutlich
 mehr als ein blaues Auge verpaßt.

Vergiss den Mailmüll und  setz es auf Spam, damit es sofort  in die richtige  Ablage wandert


----------



## Stargateman (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Lol hab grad ein Brieft von win-loads.net bei mir im Briefkasten gefunden^^ ich soll 103,50€ überweisen weil ich angeblich die Rechnung vom 20.04.2010 nicht bezahlt habe *grins* dabei war ich das letzte mal auf der Seite vor mehr als einem Jahr als ich mich da angemeldet habe und dann die Manungen gekommen sind^^ ich habs natürlich ignoriert so ein Blödsinn auch. Jetzt freu ich mich auf denn nächsten Brief von denen damit ich was zu lachen hab.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Stargateman schrieb:


> dabei war ich das letzte mal auf der Seite vor mehr als einem Jahr als ich mich da angemeldet habe


Nicht mißverstehen, aber es interessiert mich wirklich:
Warum hast du dich auf einer  angeblich  kostenlosen Seite  mit voller  und  
 echter Adresse angemeldet?  (sonst hätte ja nicht der Mahnmüll auf Papier ankommen können) 
Sind dir  dabei keine  Bedenken gekommen?


----------



## Stargateman (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Doch  Bedenken sind mir schon gekommen da hab ich aber schon die Taste gedrückt hab irgentwie nicht nachgedacht als ich mich angemeldet habe. Hab mir danach fast selbst den Arsch versohlt weil ich meine Adresse angegeben hab. Naja jetzt kann ich nicht mehr dagegen machen mich wunderts nur das die fast 1 Jahr lange Pause gemacht haben.


----------



## webwatcher (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Stargateman schrieb:


> mich wunderts nur das die fast 1 Jahr lange Pause gemacht haben.



Das ist normal, dass in un/regelmäßigen Abständen ( auch nach Jahren) versucht wird, "nachzuernten".


----------



## Silva (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Stargateman schrieb:


> Lol hab grad ein Brieft von win-loads.net bei mir im Briefkasten gefunden^^ ich soll 103,50€ überweisen weil ich angeblich die Rechnung vom 20.04.2010 nicht bezahlt habe *grins* dabei war ich das letzte mal auf der Seite vor mehr als einem Jahr als ich mich da angemeldet habe und dann die Manungen gekommen sind^^ ich habs natürlich ignoriert so ein Blödsinn auch. Jetzt freu ich mich auf denn nächsten Brief von denen damit ich was zu lachen hab.


 

Genau dasselbe ist mit heute auch passiert. Nach einem jahr haben sie sich erneut gemeldet - angeblich weil ich diesmal die Rechnung vom 20.04.10 nicht bezahlt habe....
Die schreiben wohl an alle dasselbe...


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Silva schrieb:


> Die schreiben wohl an alle dasselbe...


In der Regel sind es zigtausende bis hunderttausende  Müllmails und Briefe.
 Individuelle Gestaltung ist daher nur schwer umsetzbar


----------



## Silva (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Nicht mißverstehen, aber es interessiert mich wirklich:
> Warum hast du dich auf einer angeblich kostenlosen Seite mit voller und
> echter Adresse angemeldet? (sonst hätte ja nicht der Mahnmüll auf Papier ankommen können)
> Sind dir dabei keine Bedenken gekommen?


 

Bei Winload habe ich mich nie angemeldet im Internet , noch war ich je zuvor auf deren Seite bevor ich von denen die Mahnung erhielt. Aber mir ist es Anfang letzten Jahres passiert, dass ich bei opendownload wohl was heruntergeladen habe in der Annahme, es sei ein freedownload, und da habe ich meine emailadresse zum Registrieren angegeben, und nirgends gelesen oder gesehen,  dass das mit einem teuren Jahresabo verbunden ist. Von opendownload erhielt ich dann eine Rechnung per Mail, in der stand, dass ich auf das Widerrufsrecht verzichtet habe. Ich habe mich informiert und natürlich nichts bezahlt. Von da an habe ich nie mehr etwas downgeloaded irgendwo, wo die Meldung kam, dass ich mich registrieren soll oder irgendwelche persönlichen Daten von mir eingeben soll. Wenn freedownload, dann nur bei Chip.de ohne persönliche Daten. 
Woher winload daher meine Daten hat, weiß ich nicht - von mir jedenfalls nicht. Was mich wundert bzw. für mich auffällig ist: Ich habe damals bei opendownload meinen Kurznamen als Vornamen angegeben, das mach ich sonst nicht. Und winload hat mich mit demselben Kurznamen angeschrieben. Ich vermute daher, dass diese Internetabzockfirmen das Adressmaterial miteinander austauschen.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:18:34 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:16:12 ----------

PS: Da ich damals an Opendownload ein Einschreiben geschickt habe, haben sie natürlich meine Adresse gehabt. Ich kann es mir nicht anders erklären als dass diese Adresse an winload weitergegeben wurde. Woher sonst soll winload sie haben???


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Silva schrieb:


> Ich vermute daher, dass diese Internetabzockfirmen das Adressmaterial miteinander austauschen.


Es handelt sich de facto immer um dieselben Hinterleute. Groß auszutauschen gibt es da nicht. 
Die greifen alle auf dieselben Datenbanken zurück.
Wer dort einmal gelandet ist,  muß damit rechnen, immer wieder  mit Mahnmüll "beglückt" zu werden.


----------



## Silva (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Ja, diesen Gedanken hatte ich auch schon. Verschiedene Firmennamen, wohl Briefkastenfirmen, aber dieselben Leute, die dahinter stecken.


----------



## dvill (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Die Aufteilung in immer neue Briefkastenfirmierungen ist Teil des Geschäftes.

Wenn die Verbraucherzentralen mit Gewinnabschöpfungen durchkommen, geht nur ein Teil der Beute verloren. Außerdem verbrennt der Firmenname und man bekommt keine Konten zum Einsammeln der Beute mehr.

Die Organisation ist mafiös sowohl mit der Bedrohung der Opfer als auch mit der Tarnung der tatsächlich Handelnden.


----------



## Xerxes12 (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Wirtschaftskriminalität höchsten Ranges. Unbegreiflich warum die Gerichte daran nichts strafbares sehen


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Xerxes12 schrieb:


> Unbegreiflich warum die Gerichte daran nichts strafbares sehen


Bis zu den Gerichten ist es bisher erst selten vorgedrungen.  In den allermeisten
 Fällen  wird es im Vorfeld  bereits von  den Staatsanwaltschaften ad  acta gelegt.
Gerichte können nur das verhandeln, was ihnen vorgetragen wird.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

....und das meinen die Staatsanwaltschaften:


> Auf die anschließende Beschwerde gegen die Einstellung des Verfahrens äußerte die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Celle demnach: "Es mag richtig sein, dass es für die Tatbestandsmäßigkeit des Betruges keine Rolle spielt, ob der Getäuschte bei sorgfältiger Prüfung die Tauschung hätte erkennen können. *Richtig ist aber auch, dass es nicht Aufgabe des Strafrechts ist, sorglose Menschen von den Folgen ihrer Entscheidungen freizustellen* (...). Oder anders ausgedrückt: Es ist nicht Aufgabe des Strafrechts den Mitbürger vor einer groben Sorgfaltspflichtverletzung zu schützen." (OLG Celle, 1 Ws 279/06)


Da fehlen einem die Worte bzw. fällt einem nur noch ein Spruch eines berühmten Kabarettisten ein:


			
				Dieter Hildebrandt schrieb:
			
		

> Es hilft nichts, das Recht auf seiner Seite zu haben. Man muss auch mit der Justiz rechnen.



Besonders bekannt für Verfahrenseinstellungen sind die Staatsanwaltschaften in Frankfurt und Darmstadt (und auch in anderen Regionen Hessens, z.B. Fulda). Deshalb ist deren Einzugsbereich auch Nutzlosbranchen-Abzockers Liebling! :wall:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Xerxes12 schrieb:


> Wirtschaftskriminalität höchsten Ranges. Unbegreiflich warum die Gerichte daran nichts strafbares sehen


 Die staatlichen Organe sehen gerne weg, weil sie über Steuern an der Beute beteiligt werden.


----------



## Mosty (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Claudia85 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich bin auch eine Pappnase!
> Ich habe mich im Dezember 2008 bei Winloads registriert. Damals bekam ich auch eine Rechnung über 96 Euro. Ich habe sofort Widerspruch eingelegt, doch sie teilten mir mit, das dieser zu spät sei und ich doch darauf verzichtet hätte (durch das kleine Häkchen). Vor lauter Panik habe ich das Geld dann im Januar 2009 bezahlt. Nun habe ich am 23.04.2010 eine weitere Folgerechnung erhalten, wo ich widerum aufgefrodert werde 96 Euro zu zahlen. Ich habe sie darauf aufmerksam gemacht, das ich bereits “gekündigt” hätte und das die Rechnung doch hätte im Dezember 2009 kommen müssen und nicht erst im April 2010. Darauf kam keine Antwort, sondern nur der Satz, dass dies die zu zahlende Folgerechnung wäre, die ich zu begleichen hätte. Schließlich läuft der Vertrag ja 24 Monate. Danach wäre ich aus der Sache raus.
> 
> ...






Es kommt kein Mahnbescheid. Habe 2009 alles ignoriert und nichts ist passiert, allerdings ist jetzt eine Aufforderung gekommen fürs 2. Jahr zu zahlen. Auch diese Aufforderung umd Mahnung werde ich ignorieren. Es passier wirklich nichts.

Gruß
Mosty


----------



## Catfan (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hallo Leute,
ich habe auch vor ein paar Tagen wieder einen Brief von Win-Loads.net erhalten, diesmal aus Österreich, weil sie ja aus Hanau "vertrieben" wurden.
Ich hatte mich letztes Jahr im Mai dort angemeldet, in der Annahme, ich sei bei Avira, was vielen anderen auch passiert ist, habe zu spät meinen Irrtum bemerkt. 

Ich habe deren "Downloadseite" nie genutzt, ist ja auch Blödsinn, für eine Ansammlung von ohnehin kostenloser Software zu bezahlen.

Ich habe letztes Jahr für das 1. Vertragsjahr nichts bezahlt und werde auch für das 2. Vertragsjahr nichts bezahlen.
Seit Juli letzten Jahres hatte ich Ruhe vor denen und genau 1 Jahr nach der Anmeldung kam jetzt im Mai wieder:
1. Zahlunsaufforderung per Mail
2. Mahnung per Mail
3. Briefpost.
Ich habe den Brief diesmal garnicht erst aufgemacht, weil ich mir diese Texterei nicht mehr antun will. Haben uns bei der Postfrau erkundigt, weil wir diesmal die Annahme des Briefes verweigern wollten.
Die Postfrau sagte: das ginge nicht, weil der Brief mit 25 Cent abgestempelt ist und daher als Werbebrief behandelt wird. Nur voll bezahlte Briefe gehen bei verweigerter Annahme an den Absender zurück.
Interessant oder?
Also weiter: einfach totstellen!

Catfan


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Diese Mahnungen und Drohungen gehen deutschlandweit von verschiedenen Abzockerbanden täglich waschkorbweise an die Post. Es gibt irgendwo ein Video, wo gezeigt wird, wie ein Abzocker gerade seine Mahnungen zur Post fährt: ein BMW-Kombi, hinten rappelvoll. Da den Abzockern hierbei natürlich gewisse Portokosten entstehen, versuchen die natürlich, diese Kosten zu senken, indem sie Kungelabkommen mit der Post schließen und die Sendungen als "Werbebriefe" mit ermäßigtem Porto aufgeben. Die Post macht dabei immer noch einen guten Schnitt.

Dann soll doch die Post selbst die albernen Briefe entsorgen.
Einwerfen in den nächsten Briefkasten: "Annahme verweigert".
Dann freut sich die Altpapiersammlung der Post.


----------



## Catfan (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

stimmt!!!

uns wurde von der Postfrau gesagt: wenn man solche Briefe "Annahme verweigert" zurück gibt, gehen die bei der Post in den Schredder:-D

Also irgendwer entsorgt diesen Müll schon, wenn wir es nicht selber tun, da müssen wir uns keine Sorgen  machen:sun:

Ab in die Sonne!


----------



## betzedeiwel (17 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hallo miteinander!
auch wenn das hier wahrscheinlich schon 1000mal gefragt und beantwortet wurde muss ich nochmal fragen...
miene situation ist diese:
ich bin auf winloads reingefalln vor nem jahr, hab aus panik heraus bezahlt(war das erste mal das ich überhaupt ne mahnung erhalten hab- was meine dummheit nicht entschuldigt) nun ne neue rechnung, hab ne mail geschrieben, dass ich nich bezahle weil ich erfahren hab was das für ein dubioses unternehmen ist etc... gesagt dass ich nicht davon abschrecke anzeige zu erstatten bzw meinen anwalt zu kontaktieren...
miene frage ist : habe ich mich durch die erste zahlung verpflichtet weiter zu bezahlen oder ähnliches? oder etwa gar durch die mail? 
sorry aber ich bin da nich so cool in der beziehung wie manch anderer:cry:


----------



## dvill (17 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Es ist erfahrungsgemäß sinnlos, mit Banditen zu verhandeln, um bei denen eine Verhaltensänderung herbeizuführen. Bedrohungen durch "Gegendrohungen" zu beantworten, bringt nichts Gutes.

Siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Bis heute musste niemand zahlen. Seit fünf Jahren. Bei Millionen von Betroffenen. Die Mülltonne löste jedes Problem.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



betzedeiwel schrieb:


> gesagt dass ich nicht davon abschrecke anzeige zu erstatten.


Sinnlos, Inkassostalking ist  nach übereinstimmender Ansicht deutscher Staatsanwälte nicht strafbar.


betzedeiwel schrieb:


> bzw meinen anwalt zu kontaktieren...


Wozu? Entweder er kassiert für einen überfüssigen Brief fast das, was die Abzocker 
haben wollen oder wenn er wohlgesonnen ist, gibt er dieselben  Ratschläge, die es hier kostenlos
 gibt, auch kostenlos, nämlich den Mahnmüll in die Tonne zu treten.


----------



## lilly1208 (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo, bin neu hier und bin auch auf Win Loads reingefallen:-( 
Ich hab mal eine Frage, ich habe mich dort auch angemeldet und mit erhalt der Rechnung direkt gekündigt. Habe mich im Internet erkundigt und dort stand was von einem vierwöchigem Wiederrufsrecht. 
Habe aber auch leider schon einmal gezahlt. ( zweijähriger Vertrag)
Ich habe jetzt die Sorge, dass ich mit dem Bezahlen den Vertrag doch rechtsgültig gemacht habe?! Grüße


----------



## webwatcher (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



lilly1208 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt die Sorge, dass ich mit dem Bezahlen den Vertrag doch rechtsgültig gemacht habe?! Grüße


Hast du nicht
>>  Abofallen auch im zweiten Jahr bezahlen? Nein!: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## vecop (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

hallo miteinander,

habe letzte woche wieder eine forderung von einem Inkassobüro wegen Win-loads.net bekommen.

Collector Forderungsmanagement
der Brief kommt zwar aus Herford aber in der Betreffzeile ist eine Anschrift
aus den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten.

Ist schon interessant.
Bekomme zwar jedesmal automatisch ein ungutes Gefühl in der Magengegend aber ab in den Papierkorb

Mal schauen wie lange das noch geht.


----------



## webwatcher (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



vecop schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie lange das noch geht.


entspann dich >>  Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## dummerfred (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hi,

nun heute habe ich mal wieder Post von win-loads erhalten, genauer von dem Inkassobüro Collector, vor rund 6 Wochen war die Firma win-loads noch in Wien dem Briefkopf nach, jetzt in den Arabischen Emiraten und wenn denen dann die Welt zu klein ist kommts wohl vom Mars:scherzkeks:
zahlen werde ich trotzdem nicht!

Gruß
Fred


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 August 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



dummerfred schrieb:


> vor rund 6 Wochen war die Firma win-loads noch in Wien dem Briefkopf nach, jetzt in den Arabischen Emiraten und wenn denen dann die Welt zu klein ist kommts wohl vom Mars


Möglicherweise kommt die Post wohl auch aus dem Vatikanstaat. Dann würde die Drohung mit dem päpstlichen Bannfluch und dem Fegefeuer glaubhafter :scherzkeks:


----------



## Antiscammer (1 August 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Neuer Entwurf für das intergalaktische Klingonen-Inkasso: :scherzkeks:


> Pro-Klingon-Inkasso Inc. & Co. KG
> Galaxy I0-a27-WE3.234896
> Planet Quarx IV
> Quad. Y-2395406
> ...


----------



## Tschnien (5 August 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo. 
Heute hab ich einen Brief von Collector bekommen, im Auftrag von win-loads.net.
Habe auf die letzte Mahnung Einspruch eingelegt, muss ich das jetzt wieder, wenn ja wie bzw. wo?

Als Schlußsatz schreiben die:
"Wir beabsichtigen, die Angelegenheit in einer ausgleichenden Form zu erledigen und sind zu vertretbaren Rücksichtnahmen bereit. Sollten Sie bis zum oben genannten Termin allerdings nicht reagieren, gehen wir davon aus, dass die Forderung unbestritten ist und werden weitere Schritte einleiten.


----------



## webwatcher (5 August 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Tschnien schrieb:


> und werden weitere Schritte einleiten.



und das sieht so aus  > Stories zum Schmunzeln

PS: einem Taschendieb muß nicht schriftlich mitgeteilt werden, 
dass er nichts in der Einkaufstasche zu suchen hat


----------



## Tschnien (5 August 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> und das sieht so aus  > Stories zum Schmunzeln
> 
> PS: einem Taschendieb muß nicht schriftlich mitgeteilt werden,
> dass er nichts in der Einkaufstasche zu suchen hat



JA toll will ja nur wissen muss ich jetzt nochmal einspruch einlegen oder nicht?
wegen der unbestrittenen Forderung...


----------



## jupp11 (5 August 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Tschnien schrieb:


> JA toll will ja nur wissen muss ich jetzt nochmal einspruch einlegen oder nicht?
> wegen der unbestrittenen Forderung...


wozu? der erste Widerspruch war schon überflüssig 

Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


----------



## vecop (5 August 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo 
Habe heute beim stöbern auf einer Seite folgende Nachricht gelesen:

_Abo-Fallen: Unbedingt wehren statt ignorieren 

Internet-Nutzern, die in einer versteckten Abo-Falle gelandet sind, droht zu allem Überfluss zusätzlicher Ärger: Neben dreisten Abkassier-Briefen dubioser Firmen kann jetzt auch ein negativer Eintrag bei Auskunfteien wie der Schufa dazukommen. Und zwar dann, wenn Angeschriebene nicht reagieren, wie Bettina Dittrich von der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen sagt.

Die Juristin rät daher eindringlich: Wer unberechtigte Zahlungsaufforderungen von Firmen wie der Mainzer Antassia GmbH oder der Frankfurter Premium Content GmbH am Hals hat, sollte sich schriftlich dagegen wehren - und zwar nachweislich. Gleiches gelte für Post von Inkassobüros sowie Anwälten.

Grund für die Umstände sei die im April beschlossene Novelle zum Bundesdatenschutzgesetz, erklärt Dittrich. Demnach können Firmen säumige Zahler dann an Auskunfteien melden, wenn nach einer zweimaligen Zahlungsaufforderung keine Zahlung einging._


wenn die wirklich einen Schufaeintrag erwirken lassen können.........

Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## dvill (5 August 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Der Fehler der Verbraucherzentrale besteht darin, dass sie bei den Drahtziehern von Einschüchterungsfallen "normales" Wirtschaftshandeln unterstellt. Bei wirklich seriösen Geschäftsleuten könnte die Empfehlung zutreffen.

Hier bei den Einschüchterungsfallen sind lichtscheue, mafiös organisierte Banden unterwegs. Die scheuen rechtliche Auseinandersetzungen. Insofern werden sie auch neue rechtliche Handlungsweisen nicht nutzen, weil sie letzlich auf dem ordentlichen Rechtsweg immer den Kürzeren ziehen.

Der Ratschlag mag formaljuristisch gut klingen, passt aber nicht auf das "Geschäftsmodell".

Im Ergebnis schüren die "Guten" die Angst der Betroffenen, lieber doch zu zahlen.

Schrecklich.


----------



## webwatcher (5 August 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



vecop schrieb:


> wenn die wirklich einen Schufaeintrag erwirken lassen können.........
> 
> Was haltet Ihr davon?


Das Thema wird bereits  diskutiert >>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...ie-die-schufaeintragshysterie.html#post318909

weiteres Breittreten bitte dort


----------



## Melisandra (12 August 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



vecop schrieb:


> hallo miteinander,
> 
> habe letzte woche wieder eine forderung von einem Inkassobüro wegen Win-loads.net bekommen.
> 
> ...



Diesen Schrieb habe ich heute ebenfalls erhalten. Da mein Sohn seinerzeit etwas ähnliches mit einer anderen Abzock-Firma erlebte, habe ich mich seinerzeit mit der Kripo auseinandergesetzt. Diese Firmen sind wahrscheinlich ALLE der Staatsanwaltschaft schon ein Begriff. Man riet mir "durch die Blume" (die Kripo darf vielleicht nicht offen agieren(?) :sun:), die Sache auszusitzen, wie es hier auch immer geraten wird. Man muss erst handeln, wenn Post vom GERICHT kommt - und da reicht ein vorerst ein Einspruch. Der Kläger muss nachweisen, dass die Forderung rechtens ist. Da kommt es wohl nur sehr selten (falls überhaupt) zu gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren.

Mir ist zwar auch immer wieder mulmig - aber Augen zu und durch ...


----------



## webwatcher (12 August 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

winloads ist überhaupt nicht mehr aktiv, sondern versucht nur "nachzuernten"

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Catfan (14 August 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

@webwatcher:

machen "die" unter anderem Namen weiter oder ist das nicht bekannt?

Die werden doch diese (zweifelhafte) florierende Einnahmequelle nicht aufgeben, oder?

Catfan


----------



## sascha (15 August 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Catfan schrieb:


> @webwatcher:
> 
> machen "die" unter anderem Namen weiter oder ist das nicht bekannt?
> 
> ...



Der Kreis der Abofallen-Betreiber besteht aus einem festen Kern von 5 bis 10 sattsam bekannten Größen und einer mehr oder weniger großen Herde von Komplizen, Trittbrettfahrern, Nachahmern und Möchtegern-Betrügern. Insofern ist es letztlich egal, von wem eine Abofalle betrieben wird. Die Masche ist seit fünfeinhalb Jahren die gleiche, die Inkasso-Butzen sind die gleichen, die Drahtzieher sind die gleichen. Gleich geblieben ist auch, dass jeder der nicht zahlt, sein Geld behalten kann. Nur die Namen der Abzocker-Firmen und die Bankkonten ändern sich. Und die macht- und ahnungslosen Politiker und Juristen natürlich auch...


----------



## webwatcher (15 August 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



Catfan schrieb:


> machen "die" unter anderem Namen weiter oder ist das nicht bekannt?


Bezog sich nur auf den Namen der Nutzlosseite. Ansonsten wie Sascha erläutert ist es 
ein "Kreisel" von Betreibern, bei denen es letztendlich völlig egal ist, wie die heißen.

Das "Geschäftsmodell" ist immer dasselbe. Täuschen und  Erzeugen  von Angst durch 
Inkassostalking  durchgezogen  unter  der hochdotierten Mitwirkung  dubioser  Inkassobüros 
und Inkassoanwälte, denen die Persilscheine von Staatsanwaltschaften und Gerichten  
frei Haus geliefert werden.

Obwohl bekannt ist, dass es Abofallenabzocke  ausschließlich in Deutschland gibt  
 ( nur als  Randerscheinung/Abfallprodukt  in Ö und CH) 
werden von völlig unbedarften Politikern/innen und leider auch VZetten europäische 
"Knöpfchenlösungen" gefordert. Ein Narrenhaus erster Güte.


----------



## Jenser (29 August 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo,

bin leider auch auf die Leute von win-loads.net herreingefallen, habe mit denen den Vertrag abgeschlossen und nun einmal bezahlt.
Habe leider zu spät erfahren, dass es eine Betrügerfirma ist.
Habe bis jetzt auch noch nichts gegen die unternommen.

Bekam eine Mahnung (die zweite) per E-Mail für die zweite Zahlung also das zweite Jahr. Habe da auch nicht darauf reagiert und bekam irgendwann ein Schreiben von einer Inkassofirma "Collector" darauf auch nicht reagiert und diese Woche das zweite Schreiben von "Collector".

Sollte man jetzt was unternehmen oder erst wenn etwas vom Gericht kommt?

Ist halt ein mulmiges Gefühl, die Sache einfach liegen zu lassen...

Könntet Ihr mir da einen Rat geben?

Gruss, Jens


----------



## bernhard (29 August 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> >>  Abofallen auch im zweiten Jahr bezahlen? Nein!: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


...


----------



## roesnerin (30 August 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo zusammen,
gestern bekam ich folgende Mail: 



> Letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro
> Rechnung für das 2. Vertragsjahr
> 
> Sehr geehrte Frau [ edit] ,
> ...


 

Ich werde natürlich nicht reagieren. 
Gruss
Helga


----------



## Captain Picard (30 August 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



roesnerin schrieb:


> Ich werde natürlich nicht reagieren.


Warum auch.  Der kläffende Köter hinterm Zaun nebenan  kriegt auch nicht 
erklärt, warum er kein Leberwurstbrötchen kriegt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 August 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hier kannst du dich bereits mal im Vorab einstimmen auf das, was dir die Inkassokläffer als nächstes zukommen lassen: :-D

Formulierungshilfe für Abzockanwälte - Antispam Wiki


----------



## roesnerin (30 August 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Danke Captain, 
ich zeig den "Kläffern" dann die Zähne.....


----------



## misscaro (31 August 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo,

mein Mann ist leider vor 1 Jahr auch in die Falle getretet. Hatte damals mit denen Kontakt und aus Angst haben wir dann damals die 96,- € dämlicherweise bezahlt. Jetzt kam wieder eine Mahnung, wieder 96,- für das 2. Jahr bezahlen und schon ne Woche später (Heute) ist das Schreiben vom Inkassobüro eingetrudelt. Die Mahnung kam aus  Österreich, das Inkassoschreiben aus Herford mit dem Dienstleistungspartner (win-loads mit Sitz in Ras el Khaiman/United Arab Emirate mit dem Namen Fa. Domember FZE / RAK Free Trade Zone.

Habe dann doch mal im Internet nachgeschaut und bin jetzt hier gelandet und habe gemerkt, dass das voll die Verarsche ist. Also, warte ich jetzt auch mal ab. Auch wenn uns etwas mulmig ist.

LG Caro


----------



## Antiscammer (31 August 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



misscaro schrieb:


> Hatte damals mit denen Kontakt und aus Angst haben wir dann damals die 96,- € dämlicherweise bezahlt.



Es gibt kein Gesetz, wonach etwa durch eine einmalig im Rechtsirrtum erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt würde.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html
Wer einmal zahlt, muss deswegen nicht auch noch ein zweites mal zahlen.



misscaro schrieb:


> Habe dann doch mal im Internet nachgeschaut und bin jetzt hier gelandet und habe gemerkt, dass das voll die Verarsche ist. Also, warte ich jetzt auch mal ab. Auch wenn uns etwas mulmig ist.



Es gibt absolut keinen Grund für Angst. Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten. Das wissen wir aus langjähriger Beobachtung dieser Art von Abzocke.

Prozesse sind dabei so selten wie Orchideen am Südpool. Und wenn - dann kriegt der Abzocker eine Watsche.
FAQ: Verhalten bei "Gratis"-Abo-Abzocke - Antispam Wiki


----------



## misscaro (31 August 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Antiscammer:

Vielen Dank für die aufmunternden Worte:-D

Wir werden auch kein 2.Mal so :wall: blöd sein.

LG Caro


----------



## dvill (24 September 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Zufälle gibt es.
> 
> Seit wenigen Tagen wurde eine Vorratsfirma DOMEMBER UG für 760 Euro in das echte Leben entlassen.
> 
> ...


Die Frage ist weiter offen und durchaus spannend.

Das Problem der Nutzlosen ist das Einsammeln der erpressten Gelder. Banken kündigen heute die Konten zeitnah oder vergeben gleich keine Konten an Phantasiefirmen. Maßnahmen gegen Kontenkündigungen aus dem Ausland sind schwierig.

Ideal ist also eine deutsche Firma mit sicherem Konto und eine zufällig gleichnamige Firma hinter rechtssicheren ausländischen Briefkästen.

Hier ist jedenfalls ein weiterer Beleg, dass Zurückschreiben sinnlos ist, und dass niemals mehr passiert, als dass weiterer Mahndrohmüll kommt: 13 Heute schon Inkasso gegangen? 15.09.2010 - Blog von Maw 10


> Bitte beachten Sie dass Sie fuer Ihre Emailadresse haften.





> Bis zum Abschluss des Ermittlungsverfahrens durch die Behörden ist der Vertrag aufrecht.


----------



## dvill (16 Oktober 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Frisch umgezogen: Netcraft What's That Site Running Results

Die "Willkommensmails" für neue Opfer sind wortgleich mit

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...gsfalle-web-downloads-net-auf-kundenfang.html


----------



## misscaro (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Aktueller Stand:

Haben am Samstag die letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor Klage bekommen, dass war jetzt das 3. Schreiben vom Inkassobüro. Bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht.

Wie sieht es bei Euch Opfern aus?

LG Caro


----------



## webwatcher (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



misscaro schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht.


>> Stories zum Schmunzeln

Was es mit Inkassobüros und ihrem Drohkasperletheater auf sich hat 
>> Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Catfan (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*



misscaro schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand:
> 
> Wie sieht es bei Euch Opfern aus?
> 
> LG Caro


@Caro,
ich bekam Mitte Mai die Rechnung für das "2. Vertragsjahr", auf den Tag genau 1 Jahr nach der Anmeldung.
Nachdem ich auch diese nicht bezahlt habe, kam erst eine Mahnung und dann ein Brief, den ich nicht aufgemacht habe.
Seitdem ist Ruhe, habe nichts mehr von denen gehört:-p
Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so.

Catfan


----------



## Hippo (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: win-loads.net*

BTW

win-loads.net ist *NICHT* identisch mit winload.de 

winload.de ist ein wirklich kostenloses Download-Portal das ich sehr gerne nutze


----------

